# Out and about with my awesome regulated mod!



## capetocuba

I thought this would be a good idea as there are a myriad of great regulated devices both standard and temperature controlled. Since I don't have a Reo anymore and now only on regulated devices myself and other people have a chance to showcase their gear in different settings

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still great regulated devices and still in service!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Al3x

My adv loadshedding hand check


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with the SM Mini!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about with the SM Mini!


that glass of juice looks sooo jummy i need to go get something to drink

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> that glass of juice looks sooo jummy i need to go get something to drink



The truth behind it was it was my daughters but she didn't like it so she stole my beer and I nailed the pink drink!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## deepest

@Rob Fisher What is the spout on the side of the glass for ? To get it down faster in case you are extra thirsty ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about with the SM Mini!
> View attachment 29200







real men don't drink pink drinks !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> real men don't drink pink drinks !



It's OK... I'm in touch with my feminine side! Chicks Dig that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## capetocuba

shabbar said:


> real men don't drink pink drinks !


Think the fines boss should be fined as there's a Reo in the background


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Think the fines boss should be fined as there's a Reo in the background



That's Hi Ho @Silver's fault! And I had to crop the pic because Avril was on the other side of the drink too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> That's Hi Ho @Silver's fault! And I had to crop the pic because Avril was on the other side of the drink too!



you are hereby fined 20$ or 3000 hrs of twisp vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD

My juice taster and back up mod to the Reo/atomic.





If you guessed that the Atomic is my favorite dripper, you can go ahead and pat yourself on the back because you would be right

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

shabbar said:


> you are hereby fined 20$ or 3000 hrs of twisp vaping


This would be better for @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

Soon I will have a regulated mod again then I can post here. Just meching it right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

sx mini at the office

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Matt

Enjoying the regulated way off life 
Been getting ride of all my mechs including the reo. But keeping 2 around just in case of a vape emergency

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Out and about earlier this week in Botswana

My MVP 2 regulated mod is awesome. Actually, it's not just awesome, it's hall of fame stuff.

Been operating flawlessly for nearly 18 months. Still looks as good as new and I still get 900-1000 puffs per charge like I did when I got it. That's nearly 4 Evod1 tankfuls. Hasn't skipped a beat. Reliable and rock solid.

I love my MVP2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about on the dam!








Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher 
Out and about indeed! 

But thats a mechanical in your hand!
She is beautiful though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lushen

I'm taking my queue from uncle @Rob Fisher
My mod whilst enjoying a hobby 






All while I was entertaining this little kid  my little girl who is 8 months old

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher
> Out and about indeed!
> 
> But thats a mechanical in your hand!
> She is beautiful though



Oh whoops! Wrong thread! Was on my phone and saw Out and About!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## whatalotigot

Out and about of my bedroom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer

Weekend trip in Nelspruit doing Marshalling for Safety Initiative Road Rangers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## PrenessaM

Tea pots with temp control




Edit: Pic rotated and re-sized by an undercover autobot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

PrenessaM said:


> Tea pots with temp control


You glue it to the roof?  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PrenessaM

crack2483 said:


> You glue it to the roof?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hoping one of the super awesome mods will rotate it for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Went for a few drinks at my brothers place with 2 babes that never leave my side....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

ET said:


> Soon I will have a regulated mod again then I can post here. Just meching it right now


Nothing wrong there.


----------



## kev mac

Redeemer said:


> Weekend trip in Nelspruit doing Marshalling for Safety Initiative Road Rangers


Hope you had a good trip.May your mod bring many hours of happiness .


----------



## thekeeperza

In and about waiting for the fire to make some braai broodjies 






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

thekeeperza said:


> In and about waiting for the fire to make some braai broodjies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


@thekeeperza the segeli is a great looker, an interesting brew you have there


----------



## Andre

Koringberg front stoep barbecue with lighting supplied by the almost full moon. Some free range chicken wings with chilli with, inter alia, homegrown flavour packed jam tomatoes. Accompanied by some organic red wine by Laibach (The Ladybird). Ending with Cognac and House of Liquid's Perique NET in the Sapor dripper on an IPV D2, and Guatemala espresso. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Too good @Andre !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yip it looks like a beautiful part of South Africa @Andre @Silver

Of coarse the menu is stunning too
Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hugely refreshing swim at sunset on a scorching day in Joburg. 




Spot the mighty Evod 1 and iStick20. 

Lol

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Timeless classics




Reclaiming my old faithful from HRH for this afternoon. Actually, we are sharing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Timeless classics
> 
> View attachment 42855
> 
> 
> Reclaiming my old faithful from HRH for this afternoon. Actually, we are sharing.


Have watermelons been discontinued?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Always two mods on me. You know, just because.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Yesterday over the vaal on a dingy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Hi there Cloudman. That setting looks perfect for sending a few clouds over the still waters. Nice one! Pics make a forum so much more interesting. Sorry Shaun. I fixed up my error. Thanks.


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Hi Waine, yeah was amazing dead quiet and peaceful ! 

PS Shaun was the post above  , pics definitely make things interesting


----------



## Nightwalker

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi Waine, yeah was amazing dead quiet and peaceful !
> 
> PS Shaun was the post above  , pics definitely make things interesting


@Waine I'm stuck at work, cloudman is enjoying the freedom.

Cloudman, I hope u had solar charger for ur mods


----------



## CloudmanJHB

LOL unfortunately not, however i did make sure i was fully charged prior to leaving


----------



## Waine

Rectified it Shaun. Lol. I am also stuck at work. Scouring the Web for my next purchase and reading this forum while blowing a few clouds in my office. On the floor, of course. 

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Super pic @CloudmanJHB
Just be careful it doesnt fall in the water
You need to attach a little float to at least save the tank if it goes for a swim


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Silver said:


> Super pic @CloudmanJHB
> Just be careful it doesnt fall in the water
> You need to attach a little float to at least save the tank if it goes for a swim



Thanks Silver ! ...For sure, don't want to be crying myself to sleep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Waine said:


> Rectified it Shaun. Lol. I am also stuck at work. Scouring the Web for my next purchase and reading this forum while blowing a few clouds in my office. On the floor, of course.
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


 I puff away wherever I am. Lol.


----------



## Nightwalker

CloudmanJHB said:


> LOL unfortunately not, however i did make sure i was fully charged prior to leaving


guess I'm a true survivalist. Even with plugs next to me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well today was a first for me... this was my go to device on an out and about trip... REO as back up was in the car. Loving this set up in a big way!

Trinity Cap <-- Looks awesome
gClaptons <-- Awesome Vape
Cuboid Mod <-- Outstanding!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nite

@Rob Fisher I haven't even been on this forum for long and already "Winner winner chicken dinner" comes to mind. If ever you decide to let that Trinity Cap go please let me know, loving it more & more every time I see it, just wish it was available locally


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nite said:


> @Rob Fisher I haven't even been on this forum for long and already "Winner winner chicken dinner" comes to mind. If ever you decide to let that Trinity Cap go please let me know, loving it more & more every time I see it, just wish it was available locally



@Nite I hope a local vendor will bring some in because they are just fantastic... I got a spare today in vape mail because I think this is the best commercial tank option around and maybe it's just the Vapour Mountain XXX juice I have fallen in love with that has made it feel so awesome but I wanted a second one for another juice as well.


----------



## RIEFY

Outeniqua transport museum in George 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome pics @RIEFY 
Gives more meaning to the term "steam engine"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian

So, I'm browsing TakeAlot deals this morning and come across this this book (and I burst out laughing)... (replace the bucket with a mod):

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nimatek

On top of Lions Head with my RX200 and Crius - Tropical Ice. What a morning, maybe there is something about getting up earlier in the morning other than just sleeping late

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dubz

Nimatek said:


> On top of Lions Head with my RX200 and Crius - Tropical Ice. What a morning, maybe there is something about getting up earlier in the morning other than just sleeping late
> View attachment 43362


Where's your mod? It's supposed to be in the pic .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek

Camera man forgot to add it in the frame. Didn't want to put it down on a rock without a sleeve though. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian

Nimatek said:


> On top of Lions Head with my RX200 and Crius - Tropical Ice. What a morning, maybe there is something about getting up earlier in the morning other than just sleeping late
> View attachment 43362



You aren't even sweating!

By the time I get to that part, I look like I done the ice bucket challenge 6 times in a row.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Relaxing on an awesome evening @Silver






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Out for lunch with the Target on the VTC Mini. 




What's inside is very interesting. It's @Mike's AshyBac diluted with 18mg PG/VG and 8 menthol drops. 

So far so good. Ceramic coil is behaving. 

Lovely day in JHB

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Out for lunch with the Target on the VTC Mini.
> 
> View attachment 48629
> 
> 
> What's inside is very interesting. It's @Mike's AshyBac diluted with 18mg PG/VG and 8 menthol drops.
> 
> So far so good. Ceramic coil is behaving.
> 
> Lovely day in JHB


VTC mini is my "to go" device... very happy with it, considering a second one. There is nothing else out atm that I could buy instead. Or is there?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## valdero

Kbox200 and aromamizer, vaping some MMM sweetbac

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

valdero said:


> Kbox200 and aromamizer, vaping some MMM sweetbac


Awesome wrap


----------



## rogue zombie

Tom said:


> VTC mini is my "to go" device... very happy with it, considering a second one. There is nothing else out atm that I could buy instead. Or is there?




Nothing in single battery that has me wanting it more than my eVic Mini.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Silver said:


> Out for lunch with the Target on the VTC Mini.
> 
> View attachment 48629
> 
> 
> What's inside is very interesting. It's @Mike's AshyBac diluted with 18mg PG/VG and 8 menthol drops.
> 
> So far so good. Ceramic coil is behaving.
> 
> Lovely day in JHB


Love the drip tip. I'm on the drip tip craze atm


----------



## rogue zombie

ZA Culture






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out with the Target Tank on the SNow Wolf Mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> VTC mini is my "to go" device... very happy with it, considering a second one. There is nothing else out atm that I could buy instead. Or is there?



Not really sure @Tom
So many new devices, there may well be a VTC mini competitor
But I also like it for its size and the screen. Havent been using it for all that long but so far it has been super. Got a silicon cover for it recently and I like the feel in the hand.


----------



## Silver

Nightwalker said:


> Love the drip tip. I'm on the drip tip craze atm



Thats the standard drip tip that comes with the Target Tank. It is quite nice. Works well. Doesnt get too hot either.


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> ZA Culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Awesome photos @rogue zombie !
Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Out with the Target Tank on the SNow Wolf Mini!
> View attachment 48645



Winner winner 4 of a kind dinner!!
Snow wolf mini bringing you some good luck I see @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

Silver said:


> Out for lunch with the Target on the VTC Mini.
> 
> View attachment 48629
> 
> 
> What's inside is very interesting. It's @Mike's AshyBac diluted with 18mg PG/VG and 8 menthol drops.
> 
> So far so good. Ceramic coil is behaving.
> 
> Lovely day in JHB


My hero @Silver admire the fact that you still can vape 18mg, I lasted almost a month when I started with 18mg, tried following your advice, not man enough, so moved to 12mg, thought it was also too strong, moved onto 6mg, that only lasted for about two months, moved back to 12mg and about three months ago, whilst on a business trip to Joburg, experienced similar symptoms to "doing a Silver", back to 6mg and now loving it. Loving the vape road, especially the short one to @Foggas Vape Lounge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

DarkSide said:


> My hero @Silver admire the fact that you still can vape 18mg, I lasted almost a month when I started with 18mg, tried following your advice, not man enough, so moved to 12mg, thought it was also too strong, moved onto 6mg, that only lasted for about two months, moved back to 12mg and about three months ago, whilst on a business trip to Joburg, experienced similar symptoms to "doing a Silver", back to 6mg and now loving it. Loving the vape road, especially the short one to @Foggas Vape Lounge



Haha @DarkSide
Yes i have discovered that I like higher nic but most of my setups are quite "tame" compared to the vicious beasts that roam on this forum 

I must say that the Target Tank has very low throat hit and I tried this today and ot was okay. I dont chain vape it just a toot or two every now and then. Was testing the AshyBac diluted plus menthol for the first time and it was quite nice.

As for going down in nic, I am on about 12mg in my lung hit setups. 

Got quite a bit of catching up to you before I get down to 6mg! 

But I had better get a move on because my juice strengths are getting harder to find by the day!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide

Silver said:


> Haha @DarkSide
> Yes i have discovered that I like higher nic but most of my setups are quite "tame" compared to the vicious beasts that roam on this forum
> 
> I must say that the Target Tank has very low throat hit and I tried this today and ot was okay. I dont chain vape it just a toot or two every now and then. Was testing the AshyBac diluted plus menthol for the first time and it was quite nice.
> 
> As for going down in nic, I am on about 12mg in my lung hit setups.
> 
> Got quite a bit of catching up to you before I get down to 6mg!
> 
> But I had better get a move on because my juice strengths are getting harder to find by the day!!


I don't have this Target tank that everyone seems to be talking about, that will change shortly, got to experience what all the fuss is about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Awesome photos @rogue zombie !
> Haha


Next time, there will be a pic in Reoville 

With my refurbed/transformed beauty 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

DarkSide said:


> I don't have this Target tank that everyone seems to be talking about, that will change shortly, got to experience what all the fuss is about.



@DarkSide the Target is one of the first ceramic coil tanks 
Soon to be many more

It does produce very good flavour and it has a lovely smoothing effect. I have only tried a few juices on it and its lovely. But the throat hit is low. So if you want great flavour with low throat hit, give it a try. Just make sure you prime the coils properly after inserting them!! Otherwise they misbehave.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Haha @DarkSide
> Yes i have discovered that I like higher nic but most of my setups are quite "tame" compared to the vicious beasts that roam on this forum
> 
> I must say that the Target Tank has very low throat hit and I tried this today and ot was okay. I dont chain vape it just a toot or two every now and then. Was testing the AshyBac diluted plus menthol for the first time and it was quite nice.
> 
> As for going down in nic, I am on about 12mg in my lung hit setups.
> 
> Got quite a bit of catching up to you before I get down to 6mg!
> 
> But I had better get a move on because my juice strengths are getting harder to find by the day!!


wow @Silver 
I am having my first Premium juice as a Zero Nic. And my conclusion....its satisfying enough. Good flavour and mega plumes from the Crown and Griffin. ..... But, I was never keen on throat hit anyways. 
That, imho, is also due to the great tanks and regulated hi power box mods. They give me exactly the vape experience that I want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Out and about
Taking the 'girls' in my life out for lunch on the public holiday. 

Trusty subtank mini on istick50. I know @BumbleBee will approve

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Out and about
> Taking the 'girls' in my life out for lunch on the public holiday.
> 
> Trusty subtank mini on istick50. I know @BumbleBee will approve
> 
> View attachment 48794


The colour scheme puzzles me but the setup I approve of

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Not quite out and about but next to the braai with a pint. 






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> The colour scheme puzzles me but the setup I approve of



Lol @BumbleBee - you are right
That istick50 is that gorgeous blue colour
The cover makes it feel better in the hand but its a boring blue

The subtank mini is the standard red. I havent played with the orings yet

And the vape band is white - i know it looks un coordinated but i have two white bands and so i just put one on there.

But it vapes beautifully with s simple 1.2 ohm single and is very economical as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

thekeeperza said:


> Not quite out and about but next to the braai with a pint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Missed your beer photos @thekeeperza !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Out and about with the humble yet mighty Evod1 and istick20




I am more impressed with the Evod1 than the iStick20 actually. (My wife annexed the MVP2 hence the istick20 is serving Evod duty)

This is such a champion of a little device. With the right strength juice (18mg no less) and 50/50 it delivers a surprising vape. I like it for the fruity juices with added menthol. In here is VM Berry Blaze with an added 5 drops of VM Menthol concentrate. 

Super vape
Reliable device
Cheap as anything. (Less than the burger next to it lol)
And extremely economical

This is my second one in about 2 years. First one broke a few months ago. 

Beeg respect. 

Ps - vaping at 5.9 Watts 
Hehe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Out and about with the humble yet mighty Evod1 and istick20
> 
> View attachment 49233
> 
> 
> I am more impressed with the Evod1 than the iStick20 actually. (My wife annexed the MVP2 hence the istick20 is serving Evod duty)
> 
> This is such a champion of a little device. With the right strength juice (18mg no less) and 50/50 it delivers a surprising vape. I like it for the fruity juices with added menthol. In here is VM Berry Blaze with an added 5 drops of VM Menthol concentrate.
> 
> Super vape
> Reliable device
> Cheap as anything. (Less than the burger next to it lol)
> And extremely economical
> 
> This is my second one in about 2 years. First one broke a few months ago.
> 
> Beeg respect.
> 
> Ps - vaping at 5.9 Watts
> Hehe


5.9 Watts, WHAAAAAT? 
That is absolutely crazy. I think my builds will need 2 minutes to pre hest at 5.9 watts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> 5.9 Watts, WHAAAAAT?
> That is absolutely crazy. I think my builds will need 2 minutes to pre hest at 5.9 watts!



Lol @Christos

Its actually equivalent to about 7 Watts
The istick20 has that very unusual mean wattage reading. (instead of RMS as is the convention on most regulated mods) 
So the 5.9 sounds very low but its actually around 7 Watts - which i think is about "normal" power for this type of atty.

Several people are quite surprised at the vape on this little device at 5.9 Watts


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos
> 
> Its actually equivalent to about 7 Watts
> The istick20 has that very unusual mean wattage reading. (instead of RMS as is the convention on most regulated mods)
> So the 5.9 sounds very low but its actually around 7 Watts - which i think is about "normal" power for this type of atty.
> 
> Several people are quite surprised at the vape on this little device at 5.9 Watts


I run my goblin mini between 10 and 12 watts. I'm just teasing.


----------



## Rob Fisher

First stop in the Midlands... some fancy chocolate!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Not out and about. 

I love the white and black contrast on the Realueax. So I decided to go for the reverse combo on mine. 

Very happy with the results considering I had zero templates to work off.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> I love the white and black contrast on the Realueax. So I decided to go for the reverse combo on mine.



And the fact that you are still around and haven't disappeared for a year again is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> Not out and about.
> 
> I love the white and black contrast on the Realueax. So I decided to go for the reverse combo on mine.
> 
> Very happy with the results considering I had zero templates to work off.



Looks super @MurderDoll !
Very sophisticated look - but quite an aggressive one too
Lovely
What juice is in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> And the fact that you are still around and haven't disappeared for a year again is awesome!



Lol. 
Since my return I have been doing a lot of reading up to try and catch up with all the new lingo and technology that's available. Feels like I have been living under a rock. 




Silver said:


> Looks super @MurderDoll !
> Very sophisticated look - but quite an aggressive one too
> Lovely
> What juice is in there?



Thanks! It actually came out a whole lot better than what I thought it would. I tend to have two left hands when trying to do fine work. (Like cutting tiny circles for the power up and down buttons.)

Liquid is my own mix. It was my interpretation of the milkman.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

The Evod1 strikes again

This time it's a snack for breakfast at Vida




Croissant sandwich not that great
Coffee good
Vape on evod1 after - excellent

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Lemon biscuit and lime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarkSide

Off to Somerset West for a birthday lunch / dinner, going into my man "handbag", trusty Sigelei 150w with TFV4 mini with custard razzler, RX 200 and humble iJust with Complex coconut and Chieftain 220w with still my favourite Billows V2 with Weiner Good Boy, should keep me going for a while....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Mac75 said:


> Lemon biscuit and lime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that glass 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75

rogue zombie said:


> Love that glass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



This is the beer glass at protea witbank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75

Time to be formal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Afternoon chill waiting for the pot. 
Sadly this beer was bloody awful. HRH made me buy it - she was sold by the sticky toffee pudding lable. 





Balance restored with a nice weissbier . 





Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## NickT

thekeeperza said:


> Afternoon chill waiting for the pot.
> Sadly this beer was bloody awful. HRH made me buy it - she was sold by the sticky toffee pudding lable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balance restored with a nice weissbier .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



I can totally relate to the sticky toffee pudding ale. On paper it sounds lovely, but a horrid fail, well done on saving the day with the Erdinger, a real easy pint.

I also have the same experience with most desert vapes, they just don't function on my palate.


----------



## Silver

Lovely @thekeeperza 
Whats in the vape tank?


----------



## thekeeperza

Silver said:


> Lovely @thekeeperza
> Whats in the vape tank?


Paulies Coffee Cake

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Middle of nowhere with only a Subtank to keep me entertained hehehe... that and Pearl Jam giving my sound system a proper work-out. 

Good day. Very good day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> Out and about
> Taking the 'girls' in my life out for lunch on the public holiday.
> 
> Trusty subtank mini on istick50. I know @BumbleBee will approve
> 
> View attachment 48794


I just got a Subby today after gifting my last one to my (hopefully soon not to be) ex wife. 

Man oh man... oh man oh man... i have forgotten how supersuper clear and crispy they are!! I am in heaven. 

Cant just breathe through it like my other atties (I am 100 percent hitter)... But I dont care if it is lile sucking on a straw. I missed the Subby clarity. Cant wait to take on the RBA deck later ☺

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Couldn't resist making a quick stop to catch a photo with such beautiful scenery as a backdrop.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro

I took my newest Snow Wolf Mini (a black one) that I picked up last night with an Avocado tank on a wee hours of the night walk with me. 

Sorry about the picture... it was pitch black out there (and I didn't have a camera along).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Lord Vetinari



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

First correct guess as to where I was today with my Solo & Kayfun mini, wins 3 x happy emoji's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## anthony001

Just in a conference call!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf and RX200 ready to go out for the first time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Taking the mini to the big game

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

blujeenz said:


> First correct guess as to where I was today with my Solo & Kayfun mini, wins 3 x happy emoji's.
> View attachment 49919


New York

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

rogue zombie said:


> New York
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



Nope, dont even have a passport.


----------



## rogue zombie

blujeenz said:


> Nope, dont even have a passport.


Lol looks like a building straight outa NYC


----------



## blujeenz

rogue zombie said:


> Lol looks like a building straight outa NYC


Yip, Empire State if Ive got it right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

blujeenz said:


> Yip, Empire State if Ive got it right.


Damn id like to feel clever now, but thats only like one of the most famous buildings in the world :/

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

blujeenz said:


> First correct guess as to where I was today with my Solo & Kayfun mini, wins 3 x happy emoji's.
> View attachment 49919


Naspers building?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Reception at the cable car?


----------



## blujeenz

Lord Vetinari said:


> Naspers building?



Definitely not. 



Lord Vetinari said:


> Reception at the cable car?


No again. 



Lord Vetinari said:


> I am just gonna keep naming Cape Town landmarks until I get my 3 smileys. It was in the hallway in Parliament!


No, careful you dont get fined for cheating.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I am just gonna keep naming Cape Town landmarks until I get my 3 smileys. It was in the hallway in Parliament!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Bathroom in Stones on Long Street!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Don't tell me it's Mavericks. I have an ex that works there. Jokes loool


----------



## Greyz

Fogga's?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Greyz said:


> Fogga's?


Yes, Foggas Vape Lounge.

your prize:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Seriously @blujeenz? 
Did a Durbanite really guess it right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

blujeenz said:


> Yes, Foggas Vape Lounge.
> 
> your prize:



Dammit, thought here might at least be money involved

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Greyz said:


> Seriously @blujeenz?
> Did a Durbanite really guess it right?



LoL, a sad reflection on the Capetonians, unless they're all out at the club.


----------



## rogue zombie

Niiiice backdrop Foggas!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Howes

Took the mini to watch some super 15 rugby

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Raith in Constantia...My "Travel Mod" ... Eiffel T1 and a Vaporesso Gemini... thanks again @VapingKicksAsh for letting chill and do a build right in the shop, been a great day since walking out with this beauty of a tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Brew day. RX200 and Paulies for company. 












Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> Brew day. RX200 and Paulies for company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Good company.


----------



## outlaw_cloud

@thekeeperza what you brewing there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza

outlaw_cloud said:


> @thekeeperza what you brewing there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Belgian Wit beer. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Taking the wife and father in law out for lunch. Super day out

Dependable regulateds out with me today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A bit bored waiting for my daughter... so I played...

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> A bit bored waiting for my daughter... so I played...
> View attachment 51848
> View attachment 51849


I will see your dashboard sub-ohming and raise you one epic sunset. 

One can have worse things to do than being forced to drive South African roads for work eh. Pulled over for this shot at around 18:00 with anothet hour drive to go... Lovely day for it. Spectacular really.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## thekeeperza

Bottling day prep. 





Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai Time!

Snow Wolf and Cerabis... Baby Choo!




Cerabis and the Braai ready for action!



Now we are talking... the Chops are crispy but succulent... the Merlot is stunning!



Loving the Vape from the Cerabis now that the coil has settled! And the crowning glory is a fantastic multi award winning Merlot from Landskroon that my daughter opened for me! Life is pretty good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## thekeeperza

Belgian Wit after 2 weeks in the bottle just brilliant 





Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Taking my mom out for lunch for Mother's Day. 




Subtank mini doing service today because I was in a rush and it was the easiest to refill at the last minute. 

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ok - update

Food has arrived. And the little Evod came out to see

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

My gosh. Who would have thought such lovely mosaics are here in JHB

Feels like I am in Italy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SkollieG

From Friday evening after a long day of moving.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Greg Psaros 
Awesome picture!
Making me very jealous - lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SkollieG

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Greg Psaros
> Awesome picture!
> Making me very jealous - lol



Thanks @Silver Glad to be here!
The S7 Camera is a beast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf Mini's and Theorem and Gemini's visiting @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Minikin and Gemini visiting @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf and Cerabis visiting Kitty, @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff at Vape King!



Minikin and Gemini as well as the REO checking new stock of @Paulie's arriving at Vape King!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf Mini with Gemini at Beira Alta at Monte Casino and the whole Vape King Gang!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great photos @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necropolis

thekeeperza said:


> Bottling day prep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



You should start kegging - it's far easier! 

Best brewing money I ever spent!


----------



## thekeeperza

Necropolis said:


> You should start kegging - it's far easier!
> 
> Best brewing money I ever spent!


That is the plan for sure. Cleaning and sterilizing bottles is a proper PITA!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis

thekeeperza said:


> That is the plan for sure. Cleaning and sterilizing bottles is a proper PITA!



Absolutely!


----------



## Rob Fisher

I went out and about today and stopped in at a new vape store opening in Kloof this Saturday! Here is the first picture of the vape store ever!



And here is the second picture from the outside!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> I went out and about today and stopped in at a new vape store opening in Kloof this Saturday! Here is the first picture of the vape store ever!
> View attachment 54479
> 
> 
> And here is the second picture from the outside!
> View attachment 54480



When will they be opening @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greyz said:


> When will they be opening @Rob Fisher?



This Saturday @Greyz! They are in Village Road right next to the Jooma Coffee Bar.... around the corner from my office park and my local fishing shop!


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> This Saturday @Greyz! They are in Village Road right next to the Jooma Coffee Bar.... around the corner from my office park and my local fishing shop!



What time can I pop in? I'm working Friday night but I will gladly sacrifice some sleep to support a new Vape Shop!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greyz said:


> What time can I pop in? I'm working Friday night but I will gladly sacrifice some sleep to support a new Vape Shop!



Not really sure but I guess from 9am onwards... I'm sure they will be open most of Saturday!...


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really sure but I guess from 9am onwards... I'm sure they will be open most of Saturday!...



Schweet, I'll do my best to be there! I'm so glad Durban is getting some B&M love. Nothing against the current B&M's, Sir Vape and eCigs Inn, but the more variety the better!


----------



## RiaanRed

SkollieG said:


> From Friday evening after a long day of moving.


Epic photo man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SkollieG

Thanks @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow Wolf Mini with Gemini at Beira Alta at Monte Casino and the whole Vape King Gang!
> View attachment 53540



HEEEYYYY

Why were we not invited?? 

Enjoy oom Rob, Ollie, and the rest of the gang!!


----------



## Casper

A day in the office. No running from pillar to post to attend meetings today. Lucky me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder

Doing some work in the office after a long raid in town this morning, ek is moeg, man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Hospital squad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA

brotiform said:


> Hospital squad



Hospital? You OK bud?


----------



## brotiform

@GreenyZA , yup just some medication adjustments for bi polar


----------



## Andre

brotiform said:


> @GreenyZA , yup just some medication adjustments for bi polar


All the best, bro.


----------



## GreenyZA

brotiform said:


> @GreenyZA , yup just some medication adjustments for bi polar



All the best bud!


----------



## Clouds4Days

brotiform said:


> @GreenyZA , yup just some medication adjustments for bi polar



Ask the doctors if they can give you some medicine in juice form it will help save money on juice 

Get well brother.


----------



## brotiform

Thank you all so much


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for Ribs and Chips at Oscars with the Sigelei 213!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about for Ribs and Chips at Oscars with the Sigelei 213!
> View attachment 54992



You wolf down more red meat in one sitting than I do in a year bro.  Seafood is my splurge thing... but mostly it's fin and feather at home being healthier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Late lunch early dinner

Evod1 out and about with me today. Not the worlds best vape by any stretch but no fuss

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## brotiform

Ran this combo on my way home from Magaliesberg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Night walking... EDIT:My daughter decorated this mod... with nail polish looool


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Pico went out for its first trip today! The bonus is it fits in the REO holder in the car!




Then it was time for Ribs and Chips!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

My mate P, some Johnny and a bottle of Special Reserve...

PerfecT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

Rob Fisher said:


> The Pico went out for its first trip today! The bonus is it fits in the REO holder in the car!
> View attachment 55381
> View attachment 55382
> 
> 
> Then it was time for Ribs and Chips!
> View attachment 55383



Haha @Rob Fisher the wife must've been livid 'bout those chips!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Late lunch early dinner
> 
> Evod1 out and about with me today. Not the worlds best vape by any stretch but no fuss
> 
> View attachment 55097


Nostalgic? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Indeed @Tom

But the little Evod is a great out and about reliable stealth machine. Doing service again today. Mrs Silver likes her glass of wine. Water for me. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## deepest

Hi @Rob Fisher where did u get the holder for the car from I need to get one.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@deepest I got it from http://www.jwraps.com/category_s/2200.htm


----------



## deepest

Rob Fisher said:


> @deepest I got it from http://www.jwraps.com/category_s/2200.htm


Thanks tired of my mods not having a spot in my car for long trips.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Working

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out at a mates place for a braai!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Out at a mates place for a braai!
> View attachment 56589


So your mate pulls our the cheapish red for you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> So your mate pulls our the cheapish red for you?



Hehehe... that bottle I took with...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Clearly you don't value the friendship 
I hear you though. I have a bottle of single barrel in my boot with a Johnny green label. 
Pity the green label is hard to come by these days.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Out at a mates place for a braai!
> View attachment 56589



Lovely

Rob, is it the photo angle or does that Sig look rather short/small? I thought it was bigger


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, is it the photo angle or does that Sig look rather short/small? I thought it was bigger



It is small but it was taken at an angle... here is the Sig next to a REO to give you a better idea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
More compact than I thought
Looks very neat


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> More compact than I thought
> Looks very neat



@Silver it is very compact and really neat... it's a beautiful mod that works really well!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

I don't carry a camera when I go out, don't have a need for a smart phone so don't own one. So no pictures of them when I go out. But my out and about AND in and about is changing with the TC mods/tanks. I'm getting real tired of cleaning up leaked and condensed joose off the Snow Wolf Mini's I run the leaking Gemini and Cerabis tanks on. A refill is a pit stop on these mods and tanks, with mop up part of the routine of vaping them when in use. Why only one of each tank has been used and the backups are still unused. So all of both leaking tank models will be on a back burner or taken out of service completely. 

Since my out and about is almost always in the wee hours of the night, the Pico's and Melo tanks get the call if not taking a Reo instead (that have been my main gear for out and about AND in and about for nearly 2 years). Small, light weight, no leaks but big flavor make the Pico/Melo combo the perfect shirt pocket carry for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with the Pico... out for a long walk with my daughter... who I now see photo bombed my pic!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Tell me where and win a cookie! Koopor and Goon, Eiffel and Protank 4 out for a laaaate lunch. Vape heaven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Century City and I hope your "cookie" doesnt wreck my browser privacy settings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

blujeenz said:


> Century City and I hope your "cookie" doesnt wreck my browser privacy settings


I owe you dammit. Now come fetch a toot of Smackaroon hehehehe... I will be annoying the guys at the Vape Shop stall again. They should never have agreed I can do drips there muahahahaha


----------



## blujeenz

Lord Vetinari said:


> I owe you dammit. Now come fetch a toot of Smackaroon hehehehe... I will be annoying the guys at the Vape Shop stall again. They should never have agreed I can do drips there muahahahaha


Thanks, but no thanks. 
Smackaroon's not really my thing, I prefer my Pompous Pom.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

blujeenz said:


> Thanks, but no thanks.
> Smackaroon's not really my thing, I prefer my Pompous Pom.


Yeah but I owe you a cookie! It needs to be a cookie... I guess we can do a drip of each. Cookies and milk (and honey) hehehehe


----------



## MoeHS1

deepest said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher where did u get the holder for the car from I need to get one.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


I know I'm a bit late to this. But you can get these 3D printed locally also. No need to order from overseas. This website is a sharing site for 3D designs. You can just download whatever you want and then find someone near to you with a 3D printer. They normally charge per hour or by weight of the plastic used. Here's some links but you can browse the site yourself for more.

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:461020
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:593079
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1165983
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:593067

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Switchy

Finally friday.... long awaited weekend can now take over my body and soul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Damn this weather. I am staying indoors where the forecast is cloudy but warm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Chilly JHB evening beer o'clock and braai. Homebrew Irish red Ale. 






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cute bunny on my coffee. And cute Pico setup.






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Bunny for a change.






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Didn't know where to post this but it will be here. 

Birthday celebrations for my mom @Poppie continuing.... 

Birthday girl's REO is in front flanked by regulated devices from Mrs Silver (MVP2) and myself (the rest)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Mac75

Rob Fisher said:


> Chicken Bunny for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



Is that a fork and knife i see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

DIY Lemon Torrone Parfait in the Reo Mini. It is beyond awesome @rogue zombie - the nougat is real. Ably accompanied by some Glen Grant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

@Andre the description and the photo looks so appealing!!
The Koringberg DIY laboratory sounds like its rolling out the winners!!

One question though - when did the Reo Mini become regulated ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> DIY Lemon Torrone Parfait in the Reo Mini. It is beyond awesome @rogue zombie - the nougat is real. Ably accompanied by some Glen Grant.



Oh nice... I love love love Nougat. That shall have to go top of my 'to do' list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Andre the description and the photo looks so appealing!!
> The Koringberg DIY laboratory sounds like its rolling out the winners!!
> 
> One question though - when did the Reo Mini become regulated ?


Oh my! I was pondering that for some time before I realized I posted in the wrong forum. Sorry, please move if it matters.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Oh my! I was pondering that for some time before I realized I posted in the wrong forum. Sorry, please move if it matters.



No worries @Andre 
It can stay here as an honorary post
I too didnt know where to post my earlier post
The Reo was there and was the main feature but was outnumbered by regulateds - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mac75 said:


> Is that a fork and knife i see



It is... but they were not used much...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mac75

Waiting in the car






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Vaping is definitely no myth. Am living it each day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

thekeeperza said:


> In and about waiting for the fire to make some braai broodjies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk










One of my favorite beers. Been trying to clone it for a while. English bitters is my favorite winter beer. HG is essentially a bitter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

SABAA Natal AGM... Albert Falls Dam!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Vaping is definitely no myth. Am living it each day!
> 
> View attachment 58103


I refuse to eat at geek restaurant's because they always dissapoint. I guess once that kind of cuisine is in your daily rotation it's hard to top. 
What was for lunch?


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I refuse to eat at geek restaurant's because they always dissapoint. I guess once that kind of cuisine is in your daily rotation it's hard to top.
> What was for lunch?



I had an awesome lunch @Christos

We had chicken livers for starters and they were amazing
Then i had a Chicken Yiro with chips. Was delicious
Hit the mark for me

Next time I will try the Beef Yiro

Mrs Silver had things I find quite difficult to pronounce. Hehe
Pork skewers and feta & spinach in pastry 
She also liked them both a lot

Mythos Mall of Africa gets a thumbs up from us...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

PS - so nearly dropped my Rolo Crius while typing the above and holding it in one hand
Slippery without a sleeve

I actually dropped it and then caught it while it was falling....

Watch out if you have a sleeveless Rolo...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not Out and About but rather in... Baby Choo tucked into bed for the night! Tiffany Snow Wolf in attendance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Taking my sexy wife out for Birthday dinner, the little Pico is going to be doing dessert duty

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## deepest

Spicy chicken fillets on the gas for dinner.







Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

First outing with the Target Mini!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouder

Blessed to be on Holiday in Toti.

I have loved this place all my life, probably been here 50 times already. (Visited Vape Decadence Yesterday, Epic store!)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Clouder. Toti rocks! And the beach is superb. Lovely photo! That looks like Stella Maris on a lowish floor


----------



## Clouder

@Silver, you're right, 10th

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Out and about with the Evod. Doing some shopping. 

This is a Berry smoothie in a cold fridge area. And it's Berry Blaze menthol in the Evod. Very similar. Hehe

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RiaanRed

Out of my house into the garage to paint some kitchen doors... I hope it count as out and about...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

RiaanRed said:


> Out of my house into the garage to paint some kitchen doors... I hope it count as out and about...
> View attachment 59591


Your garage is so much neater than mine

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RiaanRed

BumbleBee said:


> Your garage is so much neater than mine


Lol that's why you can only see the door WAY back there in the photo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

RiaanRed said:


> Out of my house into the garage to paint some kitchen doors... I hope it count as out and about...
> View attachment 59591


Gorgeous mod and dripper!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Agreed with @rogue zombie - that mod looks fantastic
Great photo @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed

Silver said:


> Agreed with @rogue zombie - that mod looks fantastic
> Great photo @RiaanRed


Thank you @Silver and @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud

BumbleBee said:


> Taking my sexy wife out for Birthday dinner, the little Pico is going to be doing dessert duty
> 
> View attachment 58335



Where did you get that wrap from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

outlaw_cloud said:


> Where did you get that wrap from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go... https://www.fasttech.com/p/4677703

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wian

LOVE the rosedale


----------



## Mac75

Starting of the work week with some xxx






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About for my youngest daughters birthday lunch in Mount Edgecombe at Marco Paulo!

Rizzoto starter... was awesome!




CBC Pilsner... really like it and have been to visit the brewery in the Cape!



Resturant nice and quiet on a Monday lunch time! Good service and good food... expensive... but that's my daughter's choice... she is high maintenance and loves the good life.



Deboned Peri Peri Chicken... not as good as Beira Alta but still delicious!



Amoretto Don Pedro... Yum!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BaksteenL

Work is soo hard atleast i have my mod with me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

BaksteenL said:


> Work is soo hard atleast i have my mod with me


Nice office!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About for my youngest daughters birthday lunch in Mount Edgecombe at Marco Paulo!
> 
> Rizzoto starter... was awesome!
> View attachment 59872
> View attachment 59873
> 
> 
> CBC Pilsner... really like it and have been to visit the brewery in the Cape!
> View attachment 59874
> 
> 
> Resturant nice and quiet on a Monday lunch time! Good service and good food... expensive... but that's my daughter's choice... she is high maintenance and loves the good life.
> View attachment 59875
> 
> 
> Deboned Peri Peri Chicken... not as good as Beira Alta but still delicious!
> View attachment 59876
> 
> 
> Amoretto Don Pedro... Yum!
> View attachment 59877


The beer, Reo, and @hands drip tips were the highlight of this post for me Rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Back at Mythos... Living the myth 

This time in Brooklyn... 
Exploring...

Subtank mini and iStick50 serving up some strawberry menthol with a dash of VM XXX

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Getting some custom mix juices at the Evolution Vape kiosk in Brooklyn Mall. Friendly service. 

I got classic tobacco with a bit of cherry
Then espresso with a touch of white chocolate
And finally strawberry with menthol. 

This should be fun to taste...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sushi tonight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Sushi tonight!
> View attachment 60320
> View attachment 60321



Rob, that looks awesome!
But I thought you think sushi is bait?
Were you feeling ok tonight?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, that looks awesome!
> But I thought you think sushi is bait?
> Were you feeling ok tonight?



Kelsey had a bunch of friends over to celebrate her birthday and they organised a crowd who came and did sushi in our home... I was hungry and tried it and quite liked it... then add wasabi and ginger and it tasted better... and the more I ate the better it tasted... before I knew it I was full of sushi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Kelsey had a bunch of friends over to celebrate her birthday and they organised a crowd who came and did sushi in our home... I was hungry and tried it and quite liked it... then add wasabi and ginger and it tasted better... and the more I ate the better it tasted... before I knew it I was full of sushi!



Lol @Rob Fisher - that is great
Good sushi is just amazing !!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Sushi tonight!
> View attachment 60320
> View attachment 60321



Yum 
Any left overs for me uncle Rob? 
That HotCig is lovely but must resist, vape con next month so cant go too wild this month

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> Taking my sexy wife out for Birthday dinner, the little Pico is going to be doing dessert duty
> 
> View attachment 58335


Love it Bee!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Sushi tonight!
> View attachment 60320
> View attachment 60321


Looks like the making of a great time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

RiaanRed said:


> Out of my house into the garage to paint some kitchen doors... I hope it count as out and about...
> View attachment 59591


What's the dripper?


----------



## Clouds4Days

kev mac said:


> What's the dripper?



Thats a custom vapes 528 GOON dripper.


----------



## kev mac

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats a custom vapes 528 GOON dripper.


Thanks, as a dripping maniac I'll need to check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

kev mac said:


> Thanks, as a dripping maniac I'll need to check it out.



Ive heard really great things about this dripper. I wanna try one out still and see if its got anything on my Petri.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive heard really great things about this dripper. I wanna try one out still and see if its got anything on my Petri.


The Petri is one of my favorite drippers

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## RiaanRed

kev mac said:


> Thanks, as a dripping maniac I'll need to check it out.



Do try it!!! Amazing dripper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Tennis with Mrs Silver




Game set match. She beat me. Hehe. 

Berry Blaze and menthol in the mighty Evod as a consolation

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Beer, braai and a vape. 







Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with the Pico on a beach far from civilization!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Nizo

Battries charged and ready to hit up the Nightlife

#Rolo #DNA200 #XCubeMini75TC #VCMT #Indistructable #Indistructable

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for my pseudo grandchild's birthday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

I couldn't decide what to take with me so I just took everything I could carry, hanging out at mom's for her birthday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nizo

Table check at the new Horizon VapeKing... Dope store wish them the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86

Hooters baby!!! @Rob Fisher ,getting my friend off the stinkies with the pico

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

moolies86 said:


> Hooters baby!!! @Rob Fisher ,getting my friend off the stinkies with the pico



Now a picture of the waitress with the mods would have been the right thing to do!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Now a picture of the waitress with the mods would have been the right thing to do!



You are being missed Oom @Rob Fisher, hope you having a great time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imtiaaz said:


> You are being missed Oom @Rob Fisher, hope you having a great time



Heading home tomorrow....


----------



## Clouder

Drive safe Oom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

Rob Fisher said:


> Now a picture of the waitress with the mods would have been the right thing to do!


Hahaha deliberately skipped that photo uncle @Rob Fisher  gives me a reason to go back again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

HotCig R150, Lemo 3 with XXX inside. Lemon tree in Kimberly!



Remember these?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher 
I remember those!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

702 walk the talk - wanted to help a good cause and show some people I can exercise now without being out of breath ​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Spot the Pico!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Spot the Pico #2

Much better. Pico feels more at home here...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went fishing for the day and the HotCig R150 drove the Melo 3 Mini all day on the two 18650's... went through 6 or 7 tank refills (12ml) and still had battery life left...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

The hotcig looks awesome in that photo @Rob Fisher 

And the water looks very peaceful!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> The hotcig looks awesome in that photo @Rob Fisher
> 
> And the water looks very peaceful!



The water was very peaceful... so peaceful that even the fish were relaxed... too relaxed to even bite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Soutie

A great vape and an awesome view.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Living the now at Mezepoli. 

Trusty regulateds in tow

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Soutie

So my wife and I decided to take our pico's out for a drink today, they look so happy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Soutie - classic!


----------



## Caramia

Pico, Kanger Protank 4, Fooksie with Tornado on an outing, and a Savannah or two, to the airstrip close by

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

And later, some Guinness with the two Fooksies with Eagle and Limitless. The smokers buggered off after a failed attempt at convertion to the "dark side", shame, even the Punisher battled...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Minikin VGod and Melo 3 Mini at the beach!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## s.i.jerefos

Vape & Ammo!!! 






Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## moolies86

Kicking off VapeCon weekend guess where uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Stealthy and safe
On board with the trusty Evod

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Stealthy and safe
> On board with the trusty Evod
> 
> View attachment 65917


Where are we flying to @Silver ?!


----------



## Kaizer

s.i.jerefos said:


> Vape & Ammo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk



O man! a Hana Mod. Dunno when last I saw one.

I need to dig mine out, I totally forgot about them. They still look so good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Where are we flying to @Silver ?!



Durbs Baby! 

If you are at Sir Vape tomorrow after 10am you may get to meet him!


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Durbs Baby!
> 
> If you are at Sir Vape tomorrow after 10am you may get to meet him!


Dammit @Silver ! You should announce these things!!!


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Dammit @Silver ! You should announce these things!!!



Lol @Stosta - i never knew!!
Its all Skipper Rob's plans !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

@Silver is it true? Will you be at the Sirs tomorrow? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greyz said:


> @Silver is it true? Will you be at the Sirs tomorrow?



It is indeed true @Greyz ... I will be picking Hi Ho @Silver in the morning from his hotel and playing chauffeur and taking him to @Sir Vape for a short visit... my guess is we should pull in around 10:00am!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> It is indeed true @Greyz ... I will be picking Hi Ho @Silver in the morning from his hotel and playing chauffeur and taking him to @Sir Vape for a short visit... my guess is we should pull in around 10:00am!


Awesome sauce! I'll try my best to stop on over at 10ish. Hope to see you there Mr Fisher and Silver  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Indeed it is @Greyz

@Rob Fisher is kindly going to show me the ropes in his neck of the woods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Silver said:


> Indeed it is @Greyz
> 
> @Rob Fisher is kindly going to show me the ropes in his neck of the woods!


I will try my utmost to be there tomorrow @Silver it will great to meet the man 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Greyz said:


> I will try my utmost to be there tomorrow @Silver it will great to meet the man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Marvellous @Greyz - would be so great to meet you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Silver said:


> Marvellous @Greyz - would be so great to meet you!



You didn't tell me you were coming  Awesome man. Spot you at the shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> You didn't tell me you were coming  Awesome man. Spot you at the shop.



Awesome @Sir Vape 
I didnt know until Rob made the plan - lol!
Will be great to see you and the Sir Vape team

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Sir Vape said:


> You didn't tell me you were coming  Awesome man. Spot you at the shop.


I can't wait to get there now, super ampt up!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> You didn't tell me you were coming  Awesome man. Spot you at the shop.


Best you boys make your beds and hide your porn! The General is visiting! I will try get down there but looking after my niece today.


----------



## akashz_girlfriend

@Akash

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Abalone and Thumper becoming friends. 

At a lovely local fish restaurant called 'fish' which has blue check tablecloths that match the abalone nicely. Lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

My gosh. We ordered and got our food in about 4 minutes flat. Fresh hake - fried. And this is in honour of @Rob Fisher. The mods jumped onto the plate. Hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Oh wow just walked into such an amazing SuperSpar. These guys know how to do it. Check out this Lindt chocolate display !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> My gosh. We ordered and got our food in about 4 minutes flat. Fresh hake - fried. And this is in honour of @Rob Fisher. The mods jumped onto the plate. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 66160



Nicely done Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Silver said:


> Oh wow just walked into such an amazing SuperSpar. These guys know how to do it. Check out this Lindt chocolate display !!
> 
> View attachment 66165



Where is that???


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> Where is that???



Its the SuperSpar in Umhlanga @Sir Vape
Never seen one like it
The things they have in that shop can keep you there for a while!


----------



## Silver

We're back
The best Fish restaurant I've been to for a long time. Fish in Umhlanga

Abalone in the background

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

This is amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie

Spending a nice Sunday afternoon out and about yesterday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Soutie said:


> Spending a nice Sunday afternoon out and about yesterday
> 
> View attachment 66323



Looks lovely @Soutie !
Where was that?
I would guess the little lake at the chicken pie farm halfway to Hartebeespoort?


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> Looks lovely @Soutie !
> Where was that?
> I would guess the little lake at the chicken pie farm halfway to Hartebeespoort?




Yup that's the place, Maggie's farm. Really nice for a Sunday outing where we can let the little one run and play in the playground.


----------



## Silver

Soutie said:


> Yup that's the place, Maggie's farm. Really nice for a Sunday outing where we can let the little one run and play in the playground.



Whoohoo - feels like I won a competition @Soutie !
Awesome place and awesome pies. Love the curry ones.
Have been there many many times and taken lots of photos of those reflections in the water with the trees lining the back of the little lake... Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wine for breakfast. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> Wine for breakfast. Lol
> 
> View attachment 66408



that's second only to having beer for breakfast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Out at the Farmers Market here in Fourways. Great place and atmosphere. Brilliant food as well. Don’t be fooled by the container, that’s one of the best Paella I’ve eaten in a long time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Some West Coast ipv6x photo bombs.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## akashz_girlfriend

@Akash

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Akash

akashz_girlfriend said:


> @Akash



That was an epic meal for a thursday night bae @akashz_girlfriend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB

Birthday celebration at the Sands in Sandton today! Not the last of the birthday, got some 15mg DIY melons with mint in the Cubis, great for MTL! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

At my nieces 30th Birthday Party!

I was the cameraman so Nicole was my volunteer Vaper! 



I don't drink this stuff... but my sweet wife does!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Beethoven

View attachment 68106

]
View attachment 68106

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> This is amazing
> 
> View attachment 66269


 
That's one of those "wish I was there" meals. Yummy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Soutie said:


> Spending a nice Sunday afternoon out and about yesterday
> 
> View attachment 66323



And that's one of those "wish I was there" places. Great spot, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Beethoven said:


> View attachment 68106
> View attachment 68107
> ]
> View attachment 68106




I was there 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Out and About with the family at Papachinos in Broadacres yesterday. It`s a great family venue.

Fried Halloumi starter




Vegetarians look away now. Prime rib on the bone




My daughters burger




One of my top three deserts. A New York styled baked cheese cake.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> Out and About with the family at Papachinos in Broadacres yesterday. It`s a great family venue.
> 
> Fried Halloumi starter
> 
> View attachment 68112
> 
> 
> Vegetarians look away now. Prime rib on the bone
> 
> View attachment 68113
> 
> 
> My daughters burger
> 
> View attachment 68114
> 
> 
> One of my top three deserts. A New York styled baked cheese cake.
> 
> View attachment 68115



All my favourite foods right there... only rib and chips missing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Rob Fisher said:


> All my favourite foods right there... only rib and chips missing!



Steak egg and chips


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> All my favourite foods right there... only rib and chips missing!


BRB

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Not really out and about. Todays supper for @Rob Fisher 




Beef spare ribs and chips done over hot coals. Didn`t feel like the St Louis styled pork belly ribs today. The BRM (Barbque Rib Manufacture) factory shop not too far from where I work so I`m quite a frequent visitor there. Added some Jack Daniels Whiskey to the basting sauce and mmmmm.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

That looks great @Blu_Marlin 
Making me hungry again!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> Not really out and about. Todays supper for @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 68126
> 
> 
> Beef spare ribs and chips done over hot coals. Didn`t feel like the St Louis styled pork belly ribs today. The BRM (Barbque Rib Manufacture) factory shop not too far from where I work so I`m quite a frequent visitor there. Added some Jack Daniels Whiskey to the basting sauce and mmmmm.



The ribs look stunning! The chips not so much...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Blu_Marlin said:


> Out and About with the family at Papachinos in Broadacres yesterday. It`s a great family venue.
> 
> One of my top three deserts. A New York styled baked cheese cake.
> 
> View attachment 68115


Appears like they tossed it onto the plate from quite a distance... missed a few times too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> The ribs look stunning! The chips not so much...


Lol. The chips look like they went on a diet. They are hand cut chips that were triple cooked. Crispy on the outside and soft and squishy on the inside. They started off quite thick and by the third fry they were looking anorexic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## brotiform

A short while back , Friday night with @Neuk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Thort this pic is more suitable here as it's outdoors


----------



## moolies86

a nice breakfast before I head to Vape cartel for a few goodies

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## thekeeperza

Not out but chilling waiting for the fire with some Pistachio Ice cream and a homebrew Rye IPA






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lost Vapes Abalone DNA200 with Serpent Mini 25! Sunday Lunch at Oscars! Such an awesome meal!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarkSide

Just a small glass of Four Cousins, with the small Griffen with Special Reserve #3 with the small Tarot waiting to do the large rib-eye steaks;

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit

Chilling on the roof top of the Cape Royal Luxury Hotel after a lovely massage session. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> At my nieces 30th Birthday Party!
> 
> I was the cameraman so Nicole was my volunteer Vaper!
> View attachment 68101
> 
> 
> I don't drink this stuff... but my sweet wife does!
> View attachment 68102



Ah I love that Ginger Beer "Beer" - it is incredible!!


----------



## Vaporeon13

Beethoven said:


> View attachment 68106
> View attachment 68107
> ]
> View attachment 68106


Now that is an awesome pic!

Don't the Yanks get a bit touchy when you take a picture of their drones?


----------



## Silver

Out and about at our Reserve Bank for a monetary policy review. 

Evod enjoying it and doing good stealth service

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Pudding. Lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Pudding. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 70114



No apples & honey yesterday?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Wish work could be like this everyday 







Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about in the Midlands... Serpent Mini 25 on Minikin VGod!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

We were fortunate enough to attend Touch of Class concert where my Hotcig got the chance to be snapped with one of South Africas' best vocal and guitar talents.
Doubt anyone knows the group but check out the youtube videos below and enjoy these guys awesome talents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

Also check out "Parisienne walkways - Touch of Class"
This guy (Deon) is amazing with a guitar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fillet Steak with Marrow Bone Butter and a chip or two! VGod Pro and Serpent Mini 25 went with!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Soutie

Car wash sundays at the local with the vape family. It's growing.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JsPLAYn

Chilling in my yard under the big big tree, kids riding bike and wife making some leka Sunday grub. Hitting up some NCV frozen in my baby beast and hugo133 combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@JsPLAYn ...... you have a inquisitive neighbour?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

KZOR said:


> @JsPLAYn ...... you have a inquisitive neighbour?
> 
> View attachment 72604


    naa that's the neighbours scarecrow. Distracts unwanted visitors lol .. it scares me at times when I peep thru the kitchen window and see this guy peeping over the wall

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

SPOT THE BUG


----------



## KZOR

Instantaneous for a Biology teacher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

KZOR said:


> Instantaneous for a Biology teacher.
> 
> View attachment 72610


ID? He camouflaged the crap out of himself lol


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Soutie

Fandamily afternoon at the barnyard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spent the day out and about on Saturday with the Alien Mod with a Serpent Mini 25 on top and a bottle of XXX in my pocket! It was really hot and the mod performed admirably all day! The 2 x Sony V6's lasted the whole day and about 6 refills of the SM25! We finished in a respectable 3rd place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The opposite of out and about... this stuff is staying behind...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Beer-tasting, and Pairing again this weekend - This is kind-of what it looks like, the Barman was happy for us to vape inside the bar. 
Smoking was strictly prohibited though - gggmmmppfff. 




Doing Magalies again this weekend, and hitting our usual breweries - the quest for the perfect combo continues.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About in Durban North today!

Wimpy with my Mom!



Then onto H2 Vape... Store opening tomorrow! Seeya there!

Paulie and I blowing clouds with his beautiful logo in the background! And then some shots of the artwork on the walls!






The shop is ready for the opening!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Akash

@Rob Fisher i shall be there, shooting peanuts in the air. See you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Did some deejaying work with the Coke truck at a mountain biking event this morning.
Apparently the sound equipment would cost 1.4mil to replace ........ wow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about today at the H2Vape Durban North shop opening! Great to spend time with the boys... @Paulie @Ollie and Mike!

Here is a shot of Mikes new Tat!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

Heading to Gabarone







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Soutie said:


> Fandamily afternoon at the barnyard
> 
> View attachment 72630


Did you vape inside?


----------



## Soutie

Smoky Jordan said:


> Did you vape inside?



No, the place was way too full. I guess you could stealth vape on a quieter day as long as the clouds you are making are less than those of the smoke machine


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Soutie said:


> No, the place was way too full. I guess you could stealth vape on a quieter day as long as the clouds you are making are less than those of the smoke machine


LOL just checking


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oscars Fillet Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT

Hurry up and wait!


In court waiting for the case to more than likely be postponed, AGAIN!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beer and prawns in Hermanus. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Beer and prawns in Hermanus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you're trying to cover your chips in XXX Rob. Enjoy the Cape, say "hi" to that big flat hill for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sushi for breakfast at The Westin CT. Fantastic breakfast. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hout Bay Baby. Awesome drive along Chapmans Peak. Now time for a beer at Mariners Wharf. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Darth Vaper

@Rob Fisher Jealous - enjoy!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kodama and Prawns in Hout Bay. Really yummy prawns. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

johan said:


> No apples & honey yesterday?


Had me some apples and honey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

In Harare for the weekend with my awesome regulated mod 
Thanks @Tai really enjoying this guy and was cool meeting you the other day!


Edit: Wonder why it's showing that I'm in Zambia?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tai

KB_314 said:


> In Harare for the weekend with my awesome regulated mod
> Thanks @Tai really enjoying this guy and was cool meeting you the other day!
> View attachment 74153
> 
> Edit: Wonder why it's showing that I'm in Zambia?


The Dot Mod looks beejoodifull on the SX bud. Glad you are happy brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast of Champions 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Myself and my biggest vape tjina klapping cocktails and tequila in the sticks!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KZOR

While the rest of Cape Town was having fun at the Vapemeet I was marking exam papers and then deejaying a wedding. But now I have moola to work on my next vapemail.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

KZOR said:


> While the rest of Cape Town was having fun at the Vapemeet I was marking exam papers and then deejaying a wedding. But now I have moola to work on my next vapemail.
> View attachment 74305
> 
> View attachment 74306
> View attachment 74307
> View attachment 74308


Atleast that sounds fun.. I was working till 6pm  .. and I was so lookn forward to the big meet but hey. Sometimes there is more important things in life hey


----------



## Silver

lol for a moment I thought @Sir Vape had branched out into making fruit juice




This is the little white Pico at one of the great Spar shops in CT.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> lol for a moment I thought @Sir Vape had branched out into making fruit juice
> 
> View attachment 74327
> 
> 
> This is the little white Pico at one of the great Spar shops in CT.



@Silver we never had a chat at the meet. But hey you were a busy man keeping everything running smooth. We will catch up next time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

VapeSnow said:


> @Silver we never had a chat at the meet. But hey you were a busy man keeping everything running smooth. We will catch up next time!



Ya, it was a pity @VapeSnow 
But at least we got a chance to meet - first step done!
Glad you could make it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> Ya, it was a pity @VapeSnow
> But at least we got a chance to meet - first step done!
> Glad you could make it



Yeah thank you it was a very nice meet. Maybe Ill be lucky enough to attend VapeCon 2017 then we can have a nice chat and vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spier Wine Farm. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pudding. Steak was nice but pudding was epic. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> Pudding. Steak was nice but pudding was epic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That CeeCee looks sooooo good


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> That CeeCee looks sooooo good



That was @Genosmate's Cee Cee mod.... he wanted in on the action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful day in Stellenbosch. Wine tour here we come. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Beautiful backdrop for the trusty istick50 and subtank mini

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Glen Carlou is just awesome.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This sort of thing doesn't make our Mondays at work any easier to deal with Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pindyman

Stosta said:


> This sort of thing doesn't make our Mondays at work any easier to deal with Rob!


im sure rob did that on purpose...we need to slave away at work and he can have that for lunch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Spier Wine Farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I love Spier wines  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with offroad Segways at Spier! The Segways are fantastic machines and brilliant to play on! Wind was blowing a bit too hard for clouds! The Kodama with SM25 went with on the trip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Delheim Wine Tasting with cupcakes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Acting all cultured with a little cup of special coffee!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Genosmate we finally managed to get to Hoghouse when it was operational.  The snacks were delicious!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

More CT trip Pics!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome photos @Rob Fisher 
Pic 2 in the 1st post above is a classic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping Buddies CT! @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oscars for late lunch or early supper! Fillet with marrow Bone butter and Chips and Chips!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Geez that looks scrumptious. . Perfect post to look at when u still sitting at work and haven't even had lunch yet.. *cough**cough* 
I must add.. This is the 1st pic I look and and it took me a while to notice the mod in background

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## igor

@Rob Fisher where do you ever find the time to work


----------



## Rob Fisher

igor said:


> @Rob Fisher where do you ever find the time to work



On Mondays from 13:00 to 14:30... I pop into the office for a high level weekly meeting and then back to my retirement. I retired when I was 53 and am now 61. My partners now run the business.

I retired to concentrate on Bass Fishing which was a passion... I got my Natal Colours for Bass fishing and then my Protea Colours for managing the team to Spain for World Champs 3 years ago... these days I just fish for fun although reluctantly I'm still the VP of SABAA Natal... 

Now my passion is vaping... went to the CT Vape Meet a week or so ago... then next week I head to JHB for the Vape King shop opening on the Friday and Vape Cartel opening on Saturday... then back to Durbs... and then the weekend after that back to JHB for the JHB vape meeting... it's a tough life being retired but someone has to do it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## igor

Well done mate. Now that's called living the life. 
A few years left for me ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff at Quo... spent so much time talking I forgot to take pics of our awesome lunch and Mods! At least got a shot of pudding... Belgian Nougat and Choclate!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

Not really out and about more like at home.




Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Vaping up the Cederberg. Much overdue weekend away.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

No power at home so we're at a restaurant also without power

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gdigitel

Silver said:


> Beautiful backdrop for the trusty istick50 and subtank mini
> 
> View attachment 74452


Hey that's at Hermanus Old Harbour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## gdigitel

BumbleBee said:


> No power at home so we're at a restaurant also without power
> 
> View attachment 75929


You could have just plugged your mod into the mains. More than enough power on that Alien.


----------



## BumbleBee

gdigitel said:


> You could have just plugged your mod into the mains. More than enough power on that Alien.


Hehe, will keep that in mind for next time


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

gdigitel said:


> Hey that's at Hermanus Old Harbour.



Correct @digitel
Went to Hermanus for lunch after the CT Vape Meet. Was lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 76211


This is unacceptable @Rob Fisher .
Why is the mod not on the plate as per the norm ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> This is unacceptable @Rob Fisher .
> Why is the mod not on the plate as per the norm ?



Yip that was a major oversight... my humble apologies... and there was plenty of space for the mod to fit as well because I never ordered extra chips today!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that was a major oversight... my humble apologies... and there was plenty of space for the mod to fit as well because I never ordered extra chips today!


Just dont do it again 
all that negative space makes my OCD tingle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that was a major oversight... my humble apologies... and there was plenty of space for the mod to fit as well because I never ordered extra chips today!


Fixed :

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

A slice of my life this Saturday afternoon. life don' t get better than this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## igor

Dunno about the cats rear view

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

igor said:


> Dunno about the cats rear view


Cats, worst models ever!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

At home working rather than out and about. 







Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff

Summer has come to Cape Town!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Out for lunch with family 

Trusty subtank mini doing service

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

The not so healthy part. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Akash

Union of the Worlds joined by Union of the mods. Awesome luch with @akashz_girlfriend and Da Nephew

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

LOL I'm going to have unfollow this thread soon, all the stuff I can't eat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## igor

Just for u @Rob Fisher
Mod and a whole heap o chips 



Well... they started out as a lot before we got stuck in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

So went away for the weekend for a little break so missed all the specials cause seemed like everyone was opening a new store this weekend but i wasnt let down cause i had my two trusty mods by my side.

*I call this one Banshee and Noisys weekend away...*

So the story started out by of course the banshee and Noisy packing their bags on Thursday Night...




Upon arrival the Banshee went to the room to unpack while the Noisy went outside to soak up some sun and have lunch.







The Noisy after headed back to the room where the Banshee was upset the Noisy had been out for so long so she decided to go out for some dinner on her own to teach Noisy a leasson.










Later on the Banshee headed back to the room and the Noisy and Banshee stepped outside for a little talk, scenic view and some quiet time.
After making up they both tucked into bed.







The following morning the Banshee and Noisy woke up, but the Noisy was tired from the previous day and decided to stay indoors to clear her mind and "recharge".

So the Banshee went for some much needed all you can eat breakfast.







After breakfast the Banshee need to burn off some calories so she took a walk through the gardens while heading to the pools.










After a while the banshee headed back to the hotel pool to meet up with the Noisy where the spent the rest of the afternoon sun bathing and relaxing together.




This is where my reality show ends as the Noisy and Banshee broke their contract and decided i should stop the documentary at once as i was the main culprit of there fight the night before.

But all ended well and the Noisy and Banshee lived hapilly ever after.

*The End*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Clouds4Days said:


> So went away for the weekend for a little break so missed all the specials cause seemed like everyone was opening a new store this weekend but i wasnt let down cause i had my two trusty mods by my side.
> 
> *I call this one Banshee and Noisys weekend away...*
> 
> So the story started out by of course the banshee and Noisy packing their bags on Thursday Night...
> 
> View attachment 76754
> 
> 
> Upon arrival the Banshee went to the room to unpack while the Noisy went outside to soak up some sun and have lunch.
> 
> View attachment 76756
> 
> 
> View attachment 76757
> 
> 
> The Noisy after headed back to the room where the Banshee was upset the Noisy had been out for so long so she decided to go out for some dinner on her own to teach Noisy a leasson.
> 
> View attachment 76766
> 
> 
> View attachment 76767
> 
> 
> View attachment 76768
> 
> 
> Later on the Banshee headed back to the room and the Noisy and Banshee stepped outside for a little talk and scenic view and some quiet time after making up they both tucked into bed.
> 
> View attachment 76758
> 
> 
> View attachment 76759
> 
> 
> The following morning the Banshee and Noisy woke up, but the Noisy was tired from the previous day and decided to stay indoors to clear her mind and "recharge".
> 
> So the Banshee went for some much needed all you can eat breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 76760
> 
> 
> View attachment 76761
> 
> 
> After breakfast the Banshee need to burn off some calories so she talk a walk through the gardens while heading to the pools.
> 
> View attachment 76762
> 
> 
> View attachment 76763
> 
> 
> View attachment 76765
> 
> 
> After a while the banshee headed back to the hotel pool to meet up with the Noisy where the spent the rest of the afternoon sun bathing and relaxing together.
> 
> View attachment 76769
> 
> 
> This is where my reality show ends as the Noisy and Banshee broke their contract and decided i should stop the documentary at once as i was the main culprit of there fight the night before.
> 
> But all ended well and the Noisy and Banshee lived hapilly ever after.
> 
> *The End*


What the above post said lmfao... No dude. Just NO lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not really Out and About... more like In at home!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher , that is just epic
In at home with dishes that look like that!
I see the mod hasnt jumped on the plate yet - hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Living out of a suitcase for the next three days, and not in a fun way as some other forum members...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Xmas is in full swing at the Hypermarket!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> Xmas is in full swing at the Hypermarket!
> View attachment 77975



You should have swop'ed baby Jesus with your setup - it would have been the best pic EVER! hahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

On my way home! Yaaaayi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to test a new restaurant in town... The Hussar Grill in Kloof.... and what a coincidence... I have a Hussar Tank inbound as we speak. I hope the Hussar tank lives up to the quality of the food of the namesake... the food, ambiance and service was all top notch.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Looks top notch @Rob Fisher !
Signature mod on plate shots... Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Game, set, match

The wife demolished me on the court this morning 




The Evod1 came with and witnessed it. Was boiling hot already at 9am. 

Superb nonetheless

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Breakfast at Piatto this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Out for lunch

Timeless classic. Subtank Mini and iStick50.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape

First things first when you arrive at your holiday destination in the cape - #juicestation - #sortedAF

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang

Yesterday at the Waterfront after an awesome day at The Company's Gardens and Museum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Out and about with the Evod 1 for a dinner party

This is my wife's clutch bag. Check how her Evod1 peeks out the side. Hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Couple shots from a few days in St Lucia! What an awesome spot!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hellfire's first trip out was to the Wimpy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Browsing the mall last night, I came across this breathtaking deal!


Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> Browsing the mall last night, I came across this breathtaking deal!
> View attachment 80036
> 
> Regards


  

I think it's a cool concept actually, I can't wait till we start producing enough locally made stuff to start a decent monthly club!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fillet Steak with Marrow Bone Butter on top with chips and ribs sauce! Delish! Hellfire and Skyline went with!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> I think it's a cool concept actually, I can't wait till we start producing enough locally made stuff to start a decent monthly club!



Sounds like this may be something good. How would such a club "work"?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> Sounds like this may be something good. How would such a club "work"?
> 
> Regards


I know it's been discussed quite a bit, but I don't think it ever came to light...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/samplebox-south-africa-information.t19766/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Europa in Umhlanga

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ordered a Mexican Salad and they brought me this!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Ordered a Mexican Salad and they brought me this!
> View attachment 80222


Now that is a salad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Ordered a Mexican Salad and they brought me this!
> View attachment 80222



Close enough 

Next time ask for a Mexican Pizza and see what they bring 

Or maybe you didnt pronounce it right uncle Rob.

You suppose to say-

Alo... Give me 4 1 shalad mehico ...
Andale...andale...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

They did bring me my Mexican Salad when they realised the mistake... so I had half a Mexican Pizza and a whole Mexican Salad... I just felt like a salad after all the crap I have been eating over the festive season... the salad was free.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Last day of the year swim

Istick20 has it's costume on

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gersh

Happy new year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gersh said:


> View attachment 80293
> 
> 
> Happy new year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are going to have a rather large headache tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

This is how we roll here 'agter die boerewors gordyn'. Me and friends camping out in my front yard to see in the new year.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> Last day of the year swim
> 
> Istick20 has it's costume on
> 
> View attachment 80264


My heart pounds at this. I am finding myself worried for that mod... eeek!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

The Luggage said:


> My heart pounds at this. I am finding myself worried for that mod... eeek!!



Lol, I know what you mean @The Luggage 
But that was just for the photo at the end.
While I was swimming the mod was safely in my bag


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> Lol, I know what you mean @The Luggage
> But that was just for the photo at the end.
> While I was swimming the mod was safely in my bag


I would have tipped the life guard to cordone off the area and had my wife running around keeping kids from jumping in. I am not as brave as you! 

I consider those early iSticks some of the best mods ever made. I have a 40w, and it is miniscule, charges fast, and the steel and buttons are all still perfect. It has outlasted many more fancy devices. A subtank and a USB charger and you can cross the country having a hassle free vape all day every day. Such a great little device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KZOR

At the seaside testing the Merlin with some JagerBombs.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Just did not feel like cooking tonight. Got rather cloudy at the Spur tonight.



Btw, the ijoy limitless belongs to my daughter. Awesome mod as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> Just did not feel like cooking tonight. Got rather cloudy at the Spur tonight.
> View attachment 80657
> 
> 
> Btw, the ijoy limitless belongs to my daughter. Awesome mod as well.


You should have sent this back! Someone sneezed all over an amazing looking burger!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Calvinh

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to test a new restaurant in town... The Hussar Grill in Kloof.... and what a coincidence... I have a Hussar Tank inbound as we speak. I hope the Hussar tank lives up to the quality of the food of the namesake... the food, ambiance and service was all top notch.
> View attachment 78337
> View attachment 78338
> View attachment 78339
> View attachment 78340
> View attachment 78341
> View attachment 78342



Hey Rob, 

I have driven past a couple times seems you enjoyed the restaurant how was the pricing ? Similar to Butcher Block ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Calvinh said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> I have driven past a couple times seems you enjoyed the restaurant how was the pricing ? Similar to Butcher Block ?



Not cheap but so worth it... if you are budget conscious it's not for you. It's an upmarket restaurant but so worth a visit and the prices are fair.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Calvinh said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> I have driven past a couple times seems you enjoyed the restaurant how was the pricing ? Similar to Butcher Block ?


If you like steak they are of the best. I have been to the one in Paarl and one in Cape Town. Great quality steaks both times. Prices are fair, less expensive than Butcher's Block.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper

I won't post anything as we are both back at work


----------



## igor

Let's play find the mod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jaybo22

Out and about in my room.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jaybo22 said:


> Out and about in my room.



Welcome to the forum @Jaybo22 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-408#post-485767


----------



## incredible_hullk

Jaybo22 said:


> Out and about in my room.


@Jaybo22 man that plaque is gorgeous...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oyster Box Breakfast... it's an insane selection!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Niece from Ireland annexed the Battlestar Merlin Mini Combo this holiday season...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher !
What a selection. Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Chukin'Vape

KZOR said:


> At the seaside testing the Merlin with some JagerBombs.
> 
> View attachment 80517


And..... how is that Merlin? Almost pulled the trigger on one today.... . .


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> Fillet Steak with Marrow Bone Butter on top with chips and ribs sauce! Delish! Hellfire and Skyline went with!
> View attachment 80112


Fillet with marrow bone butter... that sounds and looks delicious! Where were you @Rob Fisher? And is there a Cape Town branch?!


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> Fillet with marrow bone butter... that sounds and looks delicious! Where were you @Rob Fisher? And is there a Cape Town branch?!



Oscars in Hillcrest... and that's thier only branch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> Oscars in Hillcrest... and that's thier only branch.


Oh well, looks like I'll be going to Oscars next time i'm in Durban - I've never seen or heard of marrow bone butter before - seems like the perfect decadent Christmas steak! I showed my better half that pic and she reckoned "maybe next year..."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai Time! Whoops bring the water!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went to the Hussar Grill with my Hussar RTA!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Takie

Rob Fisher said:


> Went to the Hussar Grill with my Hussar RTA!
> View attachment 81744
> View attachment 81745
> View attachment 81746
> View attachment 81747



Mix some of that sauce with your Phantom Uncle @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

About to head out and about doing family stuff and shopping etc... here is my Out and About Kit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> About to head out and about doing family stuff and shopping etc... here is my Out and About Kit!
> View attachment 82394
> View attachment 82395



Which tanks are those? Is it HE?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mahir said:


> Which tanks are those? Is it HE?



Yip both HE. On the left on the Hellfire Phantom is the Hussar RTA and on the Black Rose is the Skyline RTA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lunch at Mugg and Bean!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Beautiful @Rob Fisher !
I assume no leaking or issues while out and about?

PS - any particular reason why the Hussar gets the spot on the Phantom and not the Skyline?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Beautiful @Rob Fisher !
> I assume no leaking or issues while out and about?
> 
> PS - any particular reason why the Hussar gets the spot on the Phantom and not the Skyline?



Nope neither the Hussar or the Skyline has leaked one bit... the Skyline is on the Black Rose which has a beautiful matching drip tip that just suits the Skyline.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope neither the Hussar or the Skyline has leaked one bit... the Skyline is on the Black Rose which has a beautiful matching drip tip that just suits the Skyline.
> View attachment 82440
> View attachment 82441



Just.... Ama-zing uncle Rob. 
Just wait a minute while i finish wiping the drool off my screen...
Done...
Absolutely beautiful setup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Uncle @Rob Fisher i had a laugh today. My Birthday is next month 25th Feb so my wife had asked me what i want and so the skyline from the groupbuy is going to actually be my Birthday Gift from my wife (shes a champion) .

So i been showing her the pics of the skyline and the packaging and ive been going on... And on... And on... About the skyline with my wife.

And she said to me today , ive never seen you so happy before and all because of a tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher i had a laugh today. My Birthday is next month 25th Feb so my wife had asked me what i want and so the skyline from the groupbuy is going to actually be my Birthday Gift from my wife (shes a champion) .
> 
> So i been showing her the pics of the skyline and the packaging and ive been going on... And on... And on... About the skyline with my wife.
> 
> And she said to me today , ive never seen you so happy before and all because of a tank



What a birthday present @Clouds4Days !!
Awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope neither the Hussar or the Skyline has leaked one bit... the Skyline is on the Black Rose which has a beautiful matching drip tip that just suits the Skyline.
> View attachment 82440
> View attachment 82441



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
It looks very striking indeed
But I thought the Skyline cannot take another drip tip? Maybe I am getting confused now...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> What a birthday present @Clouds4Days !!
> Awesome



I know @Silver its going to be a epic gift.
It was between the skyline and a lunasea mod but since that whole Andy mech story she says she wont buy me a mech 

So she said she would get me the skyline rather 

Either way im over the moon and i think even more getting the skyline than the mod.
I need this amazing RTA in my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> I know @Silver its going to be a epic gift.
> It was between the skyline and a lunasea mod but since that whole Andy mech story she says she wont buy me a mech
> 
> So she said she would get me the skyline rather
> 
> Either way im over the moon and i think even more getting the skyline than the mod.
> I need this amazing RTA in my life.



Am looking forward to it too @Clouds4Days 
But I tell you what, it has some stiff tried and tested "ox-wagon" competition in my van Riebeek vape cave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Am looking forward to it too @Clouds4Days
> But I tell you what, it has some stiff tried and tested "ox-wagon" competition in my van Riebeek vape cave



Time to hang up the lemo gloves and let the new boys come and play.

I dont think the skyline will replace your trusty lemo @Silver unless you go with mtl deck it might stand more a chance.

I know you enjoy that sharpness and prickly throat hit your lemo gives.
The tanks of today feel more smooth and refined like a good aged whisky.

But even if it doesnt replace your lemo it for sure will become part of your everday carry.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> It looks very striking indeed
> But I thought the Skyline cannot take another drip tip? Maybe I am getting confused now...



The Skyline can indeed take other drip tips... just not the fat @hands ones like on the SM25... they need to be normal style.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> I know @Silver its going to be a epic gift.
> It was between the skyline and a lunasea mod but since that whole Andy mech story she says she wont buy me a mech
> 
> So she said she would get me the skyline rather
> 
> Either way im over the moon and i think even more getting the skyline than the mod.
> I need this amazing RTA in my life.



@Clouds4Days I have to say so much stuff is overhyped these days... and I try to play with stuff for a while before making a call and the more I use my Skyline the more I love it... for my style of vaping it's simply perfect. 

The Hussar is also an outstanding tank!

I have tested 5 high end tanks so far and the Hussar and Skyline are way ahead of the pack! And if one is looking for perfect engineering then the Skyline has to win!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> @Clouds4Days I have to say so much stuff is overhyped these days... and I try to play with stuff for a while before making a call and the more I use my Skyline the more I love it... for my style of vaping it's simply perfect.
> 
> The Hussar is also an outstanding tank!
> 
> I have tested 5 high end tanks so far and the Hussar and Skyline are way ahead of the pack! And if one is looking for perfect engineering then the Skyline has to win!



Ive been watching a few reviews including yours uncle @Rob Fisher which i havent seen posted on the forum, i had only seen on the forum your unboxing of the skyline.

I have not heard a single bad thing on the skyline (besides you have to buy the decks seperate).

The excitment is causing me sleepless nights uncle Rob.
Hopfully we dont get them too soon cause the wife said i can only open it on my Birthday 

If we do i might need to take the skyline out and sneak in a old RTA in the box 

I could never do that... Or could i

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip both HE. On the left on the Hellfire Phantom is the Hussar RTA and on the Black Rose is the Skyline RTA.



Well, I know the joose is "HE" (I am assuming it is XXX), but is that spare battery case HE? If not keep it out of sight so folks won't misjudge you as being tacky.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip both HE. On the left on the Hellfire Phantom is the Hussar RTA and on the Black Rose is the Skyline RTA.



Both are beautiful gear combinations Rob. The Hellfire Phantom itself is my favorite of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Breakfast this morning. The poor mom had her horn chainsawed off 6 years ago and the wound has still not healed. She is still pretty intimidating without it though!




KBox and Wotofo Sub in the picture just so I could share this with you guys!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Ash

@Rob Fisher You can take that skyline anywhere and it will look good. I tell you this much, I still cant get enough of this tank and cannot wait for the other's to arrive

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about at the Hussar Grill with the Hussar RTA!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about at the Hussar Grill with the Hussar RTA!
> View attachment 83215
> View attachment 83214
> View attachment 83216



Jeepers uncle @Rob Fisher at thr Grill so early in the morning.... 
Man you must love your meat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about at the Hussar Grill with the Hussar RTA!
> View attachment 83215
> View attachment 83214
> View attachment 83216


I enjoyed that 50th red wine of theirs.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I enjoyed that 50th red wine of theirs.



I haven't tasted it... but last night meals was an abomination... after having two fantastic meals at Hussar last night was horrendous. Anthea's Mussels were like rubber and tasteless and for the very first time since I was born did I actually send back a steak... it was a fillet and it was inedible and has sinew which I have never experienced in a fillet ever... my replacement wasn't as bad but for the first time in a long time I left most of it on my plate because it was not "medium" and it too was way too tough as a fillet... and to cap off the whole night we had a real moron waiter who pretty much screwed up every order despite us double and triple checking with him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't tasted it... but last night meals was an abomination... after having two fantastic meals at Hussar last night was horrendous. Anthea's Mussels were like rubber and tasteless and for the very first time since I was born did I actually send back a steak... it was a fillet and it was inedible and has sinew which I have never experienced in a fillet ever... my replacement wasn't as bad but for the first time in a long time I left most of it on my plate because it was not "medium" and it too was way too tough as a fillet... and to cap off the whole night we had a real moron waiter who pretty much screwed up every order despite us double and triple checking with him.


Guys are substituting fillet with Rib Eye at times, there's no ways fillet can have sinew. Sorry to hear Rob.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Waiting outside medicross. SO burnt her fingers with GHD and now I am stuck here with almost no battery.

She really is a glutton for medical emergency.

Trusty HHA Ares and SM25 with me.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

boxerulez said:


> Waiting outside medicross. SO burnt her fingers with GHD and now I am stuck here with almost no battery.
> 
> She really is a glutton for medical emergency.
> 
> Trusty HHA Ares and SM25 with me.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


time to carry a spare USB cable at all times in the car.


----------



## boxerulez

Yep

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## boxerulez

Deckie said:


> time to carry a spare USB cable at all times in the car.


Had to go home so picked up the other battery now.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Deckie

boxerulez said:


> Had to go home so picked up the other battery now.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Quick thinking


----------



## boxerulez

Deckie said:


> Quick thinking


Lol because Visa was left at home and thats needed to get a year supply of chronic as proof of intended work period overseas.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful day in Durbs today so we will be doing a Segway Tour along the beachfront. Main Vape that will be going with will be the Hellfire Phantom with the Hussar RTA and left in the car as a backup will be the Snow Wolf Mini Pro with the Cerabis 44 with the fishbowl extended tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

At home having a braai and the wifeys setup was standing there looking al pretty....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rib and Chips after a great day along the Durban Beachfront on Segway's!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher 
Those Segways look like a lot of fun!
Where was the Hussar amd Phantom while you were cruising on the Segway? Dont see a bag of any sort on you?

I do see the Gorilla Pod legs with the GoPro


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher
> Those Segways look like a lot of fun!
> Where was the Hussar amd Phantom while you were cruising on the Segway? Dont see a bag of any sort on you?
> 
> I do see the Gorilla Pod legs with the GoPro



Segways are a lot of fun... I always thought they were hard to ride but they are a piece of cake and very intuitive. The Phantom Hussar comob was in my hand and very occasionally in my shorts pocket. 

The Gorilla legs worked pretty well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Segways are a lot of fun... I always thought they were hard to ride but they are a piece of cake and very intuitive. The Phantom Hussar comob was in my hand and very occasionally in my shorts pocket.
> 
> The Gorilla legs worked pretty well!



Oh my gosh Rob - phantom hussar in the hand while riding the segway!
That takes courage and i suppose lots of co-ordination
I assume it didnt take a fall


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh Rob - phantom hussar in the hand while riding the segway!
> That takes courage and i suppose lots of co-ordination
> I assume it didnt take a fall



I'm an old hand at Segway.. trained off road Segway at Spier Wine Farm... 

Plus I figured I need to use the best setup 24/7... and it's small and comfortable and works so damn well... and nope I didn't drop it and nor did I fall off... if you take it easy it's the easiest form of transport known to man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel

A little late but this was how last weekend was spent. Very little cellphone reception, just the way I like it.





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raindance

Needed to get out and see if i could find myself for a short while. Glad to say it worked.



Regards.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Vape_r

@Raindance place looks awesome, where is it if I may ask?


----------



## Raindance

Vape_r said:


> @Raindance place looks awesome, where is it if I may ask?


Breede river where the Slanghoek road crosses the river between Rawsonville and the Ceres road. Awesome place all year round. Sometimes you can not cross the river on the low water bridge in the rainy season. Afterwards beer and Pizza at the Calabash bushpub at the foot of the Bains Kloof pass. A habit since my biking days. The pub has some fire damage at the moment though, so missed out on that this time round.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

Raindance said:


> Breede river where the Slanghoek road crosses the river between Rawsonville and the Ceres road. Awesome place all year round. Sometimes you can not cross the river on the low water bridge in the rainy season. Afterwards beer and Pizza at the Calabash bushpub at the foot of the Bains Kloof pass. A habit since my biking days. The pub has some fire damage at the moment though, so missed out on that this time round.
> 
> Regards


Brings back some swimming, kayaking and geocaching memories. Our dogs also loved this spot - the car did not appreciate the wet dogs though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> Brings back some swimming, kayaking and geocaching memories. Our dogs also loved this spot - the car did not appreciate the wet dogs though.


@gdigitel, I took a double take at the photo in your post above. Almost looks like the pub and pool at the Calabash. Looks like somewhere in the Cederberg? Mind sharing where that was? Looks awesome!


----------



## gdigitel

Raindance said:


> @gdigitel, I took a double take at the photo in your post above. Almost looks like the pub and pool at the Calabash. Looks like somewhere in the Cederberg? Mind sharing where that was? Looks awesome!


Lol, it does have a Calabash feel. However its Waremwaterberg Spa near Barrydale.
The hottest pool is about 42° and the coldest is normal pool temp. In summer it's awesome to alternate between hot and cold to give your body a little jolt. The water is very high in iron so white cossies go brown. Great place to just relax as there is not much else to do.
http://www.warmwaterbergspa.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> Lol, it does have a Calabash feel. However its Waremwaterberg Spa near Barrydale.
> The hottest pool is about 42° and the coldest is normal pool temp. In summer it's awesome to alternate between hot and cold to give your body a little jolt. The water is very high in iron so white cossies go brown. Great place to just relax as there is not much else to do.
> http://www.warmwaterbergspa.co.za


I have three weeks leave starting next week and I am planning a solo trip up the R62 for a week or so. Its between "Die Hel" and/or Baviaans for now. I never really plan these trips (Anti OCD therapy), which leads to some remarkable adventures at times so will possibly add this to the itinerary of unplanned possibilities. Thanks for the tip!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> I have three weeks leave starting next week and I am planning a solo trip up the R62 for a week or so. Its between "Die Hel" and/or Baviaans for now. I never really plan these trips (Anti OCD therapy), which leads to some remarkable adventures at times so will possibly add this to the itinerary of unplanned possibilities. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Regards



Lucky fish @Raindance !
Enjoy
Send us a picture

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

Raindance said:


> I have three weeks leave starting next week and I am planning a solo trip up the R62 for a week or so. Its between "Die Hel" and/or Baviaans for now. I never really plan these trips (Anti OCD therapy), which leads to some remarkable adventures at times so will possibly add this to the itinerary of unplanned possibilities. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Regards


Awesome! Die Hel in summer will definitely live up to its name. If you are camping consider Boplaas in Die Hel. Better amentities and a pool as far as I know. Definitely detour past Waremwaterberg Spa and stop at Diesel and Creme in Barrydale for the best milkshakes on the African continent IMO.


----------



## gdigitel

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> Awesome! Die Hel in summer will definitely live up to its name. If you are camping consider Boplaas in Die Hel. Better amentities and a pool as far as I know. Definitely detour past Waremwaterberg Spa and stop at Diesel and Creme in Barrydale for the best milkshakes on the African continent IMO.


Just checked the link in your post. Looks fantastic. Thinking a visit to the "Sanitarium" after voluntarily spending a couple of days in hell this time of year will be just what the doctor ordered! Who knows, I might just come back all normal and well adjusted and no longer full of sh... Ja right... LOL.

@Silver, I'm sure to take plenty pics. Just to decide which mods, tanks, juice, batteries, tools etc to take is turning out quite a challenge. Will mixing a DIY juice in hell get me into the Guinness Book of Records? Thread Idea: "Out and about with my awesome digital scale!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Raindance I understand you fully
Decoding what vape gear to take on trips can be very daunting
I used to stress a bit about packing normal things but now I am unfased about that and its all about which devices to take and which backups and which backups for the backups. And then which backups in case all else fails. And the same with juice. I may as well pack a whole trailer and always drive instead of fly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of my favourite meals... a Wimpy! The Billet Box's first trip out into the wild wild world!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## GMacDiggity

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope neither the Hussar or the Skyline has leaked one bit... the Skyline is on the Black Rose which has a beautiful matching drip tip that just suits the Skyline.
> View attachment 82440
> View attachment 82441




I know this quoted post is a bit old but just wow! That mod really is what I would call perfect!!! Excellent buy! I hope its treating you well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GMacDiggity said:


> I know this quoted post is a bit old but just wow! That mod really is what I would call perfect!!! Excellent buy! I hope its treating you well



Yip the Black Rose Mod turned out to be a real winner... I bought it in an auction and wasn't that excited about it till it arrived and is now one of my favorite mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Decided to try a new restaurant in Hillcrest tonight... Moroccan Cuisine...





The Billet Box looked good in the pics... the food was not and was way overpriced!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK tomorrow is a day on the dam again after a long break... what to take with? Rods and tackle - Check! Water and Food - Check! Vape gear? The last time I went fishing (yes it was a while ago) I took a toolkit and spare wire and wicking, 2 x REO and a mod with a tank... I once took a REO and Tube Mod with a Russian 91% only and I broke the coil rewicking back when I was REO noob and after that I had the long tube and Russian in my pocket and bent down to net a fish and broke the glass on the tank... will never make those mistakes again and hence the toolkit etc... So I normally go with 2 REO's and two Regulated mods with tanks...

And tomorrow this is what is going with!



Well not exactly that bottle of XXX because it's nearly finished... new bottle packed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Where you going fishing?

Just So I know where to go diving if you drop one....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> OK tomorrow is a day on the dam again after a long break... what to take with? Rods and tackle - Check! Water and Food - Check! Vape gear? The last time I went fishing (yes it was a while ago) I took a toolkit and spare wire and wicking, 2 x REO and a mod with a tank... I once took a REO and Tube Mod with a Russian 91% only and I broke the coil rewicking back when I was REO noob and after that I had the long tube and Russian in my pocket and bent down to net a fish and broke the glass on the tank... will never make those mistakes again and hence the toolkit etc... So I normally go with 2 REO's and two Regulated mods with tanks...
> 
> And tomorrow this is what is going with!
> View attachment 84641
> 
> 
> Well not exactly that bottle of XXX because it's nearly finished... new bottle packed!



Yo uncle @Rob Fisher i dont know if i would go out the house with those babies never mind fishing with them...

Lets all pray...
Dear lord please protect uncle Rob tomorrow on his fishing trip so he may return back safely to us and his family.

And if something has to go for a swim on his trip dear lord , please let it be uncle Rob and not the Billet Boxes.

Amen.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Where you going fishing?
> 
> Just So I know where to go diving if you drop one....



Hazelmere Dam on the North Coast! Will send GPS Co-Ords if anything goes overboard!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hazelmere Dam on the North Coast! Will send GPS Co-Ords if anything goes overboard!



Enjoy the fooshing @Rob Fisher !!
Look after the Billets!

Was just wondering, how easy are they to refill?


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Hazelmere Dam on the North Coast! Will send GPS Co-Ords if anything goes overboard!



Thank you sir!

No just playing.... keep em safe.
And enjoy it uncle @Rob Fisher 

I know if I where in your position both
Those boxes would be tethered to me,
Because I is clumsy as a guy with 10 
Thumbs 

Enjoy!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Enjoy the fooshing @Rob Fisher !!
> Look after the Billets!
> 
> Was just wondering, how easy are they to refill?



Absolutely simple to refill Hi Ho @Silver but rewicking is a pain in the rear because you have to take out the tank and remove the atty and then wick it and return it... did my first one tonight... it wasn't quite as much of a hassle as I expected but you need to do it over the basin and any juice left in the tank is history...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

What can I say, chicks just love a Therion.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dietz

Best burger in Ladybrand (With some Peri peri on the side) 
Wow and the Looks Im getting from the locals when blowing out some clouds  @Petrus I thought you'd have everyone here used to some clouds by now!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Hazelmere Dam on the North Coast! Will send GPS Co-Ords if anything goes overboard!



Found pictures of the dam (learning more and more about SA one day at a time). But what is distinctly missing is pictures of any fish caught!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Found pictures of the dam (learning more and more about SA one day at a time). But what is distinctly missing is pictures of any fish caught!!!



We got 16 bass but I only take pics of bass 2kg's and over these days... and we didn't get any of dem!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> We got 16 bass but I only take pics of bass 2kg's and over these days... and we didn't get any of dem!



Gottcha... so you were just fishing for bait. OK, I'll post one for you. 
You can have the 10+ pounder, but Brooke stays here.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Gottcha... so you were just fishing for bait. OK, I'll post one for you.
> You can have the 10+ pounder, but Brooke stays here.
> 
> View attachment 84936



Love the 10lber but I would far rather have Brooke... well unless I was in a compo and then maybe the 10lber... actually scratch that... Brooke both times!


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Love the 10lber but I would far rather have Brooke... well unless I was in a compo and then maybe the 10lber... actually scratch that... Brooke both times!



Well, when it comes to eating fresh water fish, I'm a dedicated trout eater. FW Bass tastes like pond weeds. So I'd always pick Brooke for table fare.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## igor

That's such a bad photoshop job.. Brooke has a man hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

igor said:


> That's such a bad photoshop job.. Brooke has a man hand


Well spotted @igor.


----------



## Raindance

Spot the mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz

Almost a Lonely Valentines dinner for me, Luckily I had my Gpriv and Ecigssa on Taptalk for Company!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> What can I say, chicks just love a Therion.
> View attachment 84872



Lol @Raindance 
That was great


----------



## gdigitel

Raindance said:


> View attachment 84992
> 
> Spot the mod!


We know you on Holiday but that pic doesnt give much clues as to where though.


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> We know you on Holiday but that pic doesnt give much clues as to where though.


These pics give you a clue?



Camping at kambati river resort just outside Swellendam and exploring from there.
Regards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BansheeZA

Just doing some fishing on the beach in Namibia and having a vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## gdigitel

Raindance said:


> These pics give you a clue?
> View attachment 85284
> View attachment 85285
> 
> Camping at kambati river resort just outside Swellendam and exploring from there.
> Regards.


Malgas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Out and about in MonteCasino with the minikin v2 and SM25 and a nice cold one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

This is what i call a dedicated vaper. Building ss claptons while i am deejaying a wedding. \m/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Outstanding lunch at Olive and Oil Umhlanga (my Mom's birthday)! Billet Box and Black Rose Skyline Combo went with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

@kimbo i had no idea you had your own coffee brew...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Clouds4Days said:


> @kimbo i had no idea you had your own coffee brew...
> 
> View attachment 85480


*THAT *is the best coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

btw that is were i got my avatar .. had the nic since IRC days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

kimbo said:


> *THAT *is the best coffee



Had this coffee (espresso) yesterday while having some din with the wife at Mythos in Monte Casino.

It was a really nice shot of espresso, always enjoy my espresso and a shot of 1920 after a good meal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Travel buddy 

On way to airport. Evod keeping me company

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Out and about in CT

Popped in to the Vape Empire store in Claremont 

Spending some time with two great guys. Azhar @Vape Empire and @Yusuf Cape Vaper. 




Had the most AWESOME burger in a vape shop!




REO Mini , Evod and Sub Tank Mini enjoying it too. 

Great place and a great friendly vibe. Lovely....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Out and about in CT
> 
> Popped in to the Vape Empire store in Claremont
> 
> Spending some time with two great guys. Azhar @Vape Empire and @Yusuf Cape Vaper.
> 
> View attachment 85532
> 
> 
> Had the most AWESOME burger in a vape shop!
> 
> View attachment 85531
> 
> 
> REO Mini , Evod and Sub Tank Mini enjoying it too.
> 
> Great place and a great friendly vibe. Lovely....



Nice one @Silver , that burger looks yum.
Are you sure they ( @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @Vape Empire ) are not your bodyguards @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

@Silver 
Hey m8 ...... should have told me you in town. 
More than welcome to come over for a chat if you have time to spare to travel to the Northern Suburbs. 
Pm for telephone number if that is the case.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one @Silver , that burger looks yum.
> Are you sure they ( @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @Vape Empire ) are not your bodyguards @Silver



That burger was just amazing @Clouds4Days ! I loved it. 

Lol - no they not my bodyguards at all. But I know what you mean from the photo. Hehe. They are great guys and we had a fun time and chat. Was also the first time I met @Vape Empire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> @Silver
> Hey m8 ...... should have told me you in town.
> More than welcome to come over for a chat if you have time to spare to travel to the Northern Suburbs.
> Pm for telephone number if that is the case.



Thanks @KZOR. Much appreciated. Have a hectic schedule on the work front so I doubt it will be possible this trip. But I will be n CT again soon so maybe we should organize a dinner or something like that and get a few of us together

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Another great meet up with a super person and big pillar of support for this community from the beginning. 

@Oupa from VM and I had a good catch up. 




PS - Oupa sporting a Mage on a well used DNA200 and me with a 12mg endowed Sub Tank Mini. @Oupa tried it but said it was a bit too strong. Hehe

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Evod / istick20 - the prefect companion for a full day of meetings in a stunning beautiful Cape Town!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Evod silhouette

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

OMG

Am on the plane now waiting to take off

This guy has just come to sit next to me and the stench of smoke is virtually unbearable. 

Cannot believe I smelled like this back in the day. 

This guy smells so bad I am finding it hard to type this. 

Oh boy my luck 

I wish rob fisher was here he would tell the guy 'you stink and you gonna die' 

This is really hard. 

Maybe I can convert him during the flight. 

Will report back from jhb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Silver

Dying here 

Did I really smell this bad when I was a smoker?

My word.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not KEWL! Smokers stink and they are gonna die!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Not KEWL! Smokers stink and they are gonna die!



Yup… but in their defense, we all are gonna to die.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Yup… but in their defense, we all are gonna to die.



They are going to have a premature death!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Dying here
> 
> Did I really smell this bad when I was a smoker?
> 
> My word.



Can relate. I apologized to all those close too me and my colleagues at work after I stopped smoking. I did not realize how bad I had smelt as a smoker until I sat next to one at a meeting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Ok landed safe in JHB
I tried to move seats and the cabin staff were very nice but they said there wasn't a single seat free. It was a full full flight.

Anyhow it turned out okay. Once we were airborne the aircon systems seemed to dissipate his smell to bearable levels.

Turned out not like I imagined. I started chatting to the guy and he was in a related field to me and we had loads to talk about. One of the best 'aircraft Neighbour discussions' in a long while. Only problem was when he talked the stench was worse. It was challenging because the discussions were very interesting.

We didn't chat about smoking or Vaping at all. I was too absorbed discussing about other things.

Lol got his card and will most likely keep in touch. Great guy

Moral of the story :

Don't judge a book by the smell of it's musty pages 

'

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out at Oscars for a Steak and Chips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went out and about today... first to pick up @Takie at the airport then onto Sir Vape for a visit and some juice tasting... then next door to Market for lunch and the first pic of Takie is him telling me not to take pics. Also a Pigeon came to visit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

A week off the grid did us all a world of good.





Back less than 24 hours and already the walls re closing in on me...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## gdigitel

Raindance said:


> A week off the grid did us all a world of good.
> View attachment 86518
> View attachment 86519
> View attachment 86520
> View attachment 86521
> 
> Back less than 24 hours and already the walls re closing in on me...


Pity there is not Jealous button as a rating option. Did you stop at the Waterfall close to Eselbank? Flip its been too long since we visited Cederberg.


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> Pity there is not Jealous button as a rating option. Did you stop at the Waterfall close to Eselbank? Flip its been too long since we visited Cederberg.






All those streams are as dry as dust at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halloumi Starter and then Fillet and Chips!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Fillet and Billet @Rob Fisher
Hehe

I notice the Billet didnt jump on the plate this time!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Fillet and Billet @Rob Fisher
> Hehe
> 
> I notice the Billet didnt jump on the plate this time!



Hehehe... the HE boys frown on mods on plates.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of my favourite meals... Wimpy Double Bacon Cheeseburger and chips!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

I get nervous when i see your name as the most recent poster on this thread @Rob Fisher 
I always get nervous I am going to see something new that looks gorgeous and then I have to do the research and find out whats going on...

Thank heavens its a Wimpy and the Billet. Lovely...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> I get nervous when i see your name as the most recent poster on this thread @Rob Fisher
> I always get nervous I am going to see something new that looks gorgeous and then I have to do the research and find out whats going on...
> 
> Thank heavens its a Wimpy and the Billet. Lovely...




I'm noticing a pattern here... As the amount of BB's increase, the quality of @Rob Fisher restaurants decrease... There was a time where Oom was fine dining with steaks and wine... Oh the perils of desire for HE Gear.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> I'm noticing a pattern here... As the amount of BB's increase, the quality of @Rob Fisher restaurants decrease... There was a time where Oom was fine dining with steaks and wine... Oh the perils of desire for HE Gear.



Wimpy has always been on my list of top restaurants... I love fine dining but there is something about a Wimpy and thier tomato sauce that really works for me. But yes you are right...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy has always been on my list of top restaurants... I love fine dining but there is something about a Wimpy and thier tomato sauce that really works for me. But yes you are right...



I hear that... The wife ain't much of a beef eater and I for one personally do not enjoy eating anywhere other than my own home kitchen table, the food made with love and attention to detail.... But nothing says I'm sorry like a cheese burger and a bubblegum shake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Taytay

Taking the Pico & SM22 to Cape Vidal for the day

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Max

Max said:


> View attachment 87162
> 
> 
> @ Kimberly - Big Hole
> 
> Serpent Mini 22 + Asmodus 80W
> Single RTA Coil Build
> Wire : Stainless Steel
> Type : Clapton
> Gauge : 28Ga/32Ga
> ID : 2mm
> Wraps : 6
> Spacing : 0.2mm
> Leg Length. : 4mm
> Ohms : 0.62
> eJuice : Junkyard Scotch
> 
> Wohooooooo - Some Leave


----------



## Max

Max said:


> View attachment 87163
> 
> 
> Just before Namibian Border
> Telephone Pole Bird Nests
> 
> Serpent Mini 22 + Asmodus 80W
> Single RTA Coil Build
> Wire : Stainless Steel
> Type : Clapton
> Gauge : 28Ga/32Ga
> ID : 2mm
> Wraps : 6
> Spacing : 0.2mm
> Leg Length : 4mm
> Ohms  : 0.62
> eJuice : Junkyard Scotch
> 
> Wohooooooo - Road Trip


----------



## Max

Max said:


> View attachment 87164
> 
> 
> @ Keetmanshoop B&B
> 
> Serpent Alto 22 + Vaporesso Target Mini 40W
> Single RTA Coil Build
> Wire : Stainless Steel
> Type : Clapton
> Gauge : 28Ga/32Ga
> ID : 2mm
> Wraps : 6
> Spacing : 0.2mm
> Leg Length. : 4mm
> Ohms : 0.64
> eJuice : My Scotch
> 
> Road Trip -


----------



## Max

Namibia - Tropic of Capricorn - and the road trip continues  

Serpent Alto 22 + Vaporesso Target Mini 40W
Single RTA Coil Build
Wire : Stainless Steel 
Type : Clapton 
Gauge : 28Ga/32Ga
ID : 2mm
Wraps : 6
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length : 4mm
Ohms : 0.64
eJuice : My Scotch-V3

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> View attachment 87521
> 
> 
> Namibia - Tropic of Capricorn - and the road trip continues
> 
> Serpent Alto 22 + Vaporesso Target Mini 40W
> Single RTA Coil Build
> Wire : Stainless Steel
> Type : Clapton
> Gauge : 28Ga/32Ga
> ID : 2mm
> Wraps : 6
> Spacing : 0.2mm
> Leg Length : 4mm
> Ohms : 0.64
> eJuice : My Scotch-V3


That sign brings back great memories of safaris in Namibia. Enjoy @Max.

I need to send you a sample of my DIY Whisky Sour to try.


----------



## Max

Namibia - Otjiwa Safari Lodge - My Dear Friends when I worked in Namibia - 2009 to 2010. 




Serpent Alto 22 - Vaporesso Target Mini 40W - eJuice : My Scotch- V3

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max

Horizon Pool looking over their massive Game Farm - Only visiting - nothing else    Awesome Views from their Mountain Lodge built on the top a "Koppie" - 8 K's in from the main road. 




Same kit as above -

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max

Hi @Andre - one of conscription years was completed in Windhoek as an officer in the SADF - posted to SWA - and saw a great deal of Namibia - then did a 4 x High Voltage Transformer Project for the IDC in Namibia - NamPower - between Otjiwarongo and Katima Malilo - and after this - promised my wife to show her Namibia - hense this trip. 

I've actually seen your Whiskey Sour Recipe - Looks awesome. 

Anyway - Thank you for your earlier comment - appreciated - chat soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Rib and Chips after a great day along the Durban Beachfront on Segway's!
> View attachment 83292
> View attachment 83293


That looks fun! Is it hard to master and do you need a hard surface?


----------



## Silver

The 'office' for today

Oh my word CT is beautiful today!!

Had to sneak in the Evod  hehe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Max

Awesome @Silver - CT is really pretty - will there next week   Safe travels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

A Namibian View with my Alto - what a Flavour Tank it is.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> That looks fun! Is it hard to master and do you need a hard surface?



It is so much easier than you think... 5 minutes training and then is becomes natural! It is almost as natural as walking... amazing device!


----------



## Silver

Sub tank Mini by the sea

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Subtank Mini and a boat 

Doubt they are fooshing @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Sub tank Mini by the sea
> 
> View attachment 87687
> [. @Silver ,that is a beautiful scene.Do you live close to the ocean? I ask cause I am fascinated by sharks and have read much about S.Africas' Great White population. I have read and watched documentary shows about a shark of mythical proportions called The Submarine.Is it real or a fishing story,much like our Big Foot?


----------



## Silver

Hi @kev mac 
No, i dont live by the ocean, unfortunately
I live in Johannesburg, which is inland
That photo was taken in Cape Town, where I am visiting for a quick business trip
I love the ocean though and there is something very special for me when I just sit for a few minutes near the ocean side. I try do that whenever i go to an ocean city.

As for sharks, I am no expert but I do know that the South African waters host some ginormous sharks. In once visited the Sharks Board in Umhlanga for a whole discussion about sharks and it was quite scary. In my youth I spent many a holiday at Amanzimtoti and loved swimming in the sea for hours and hours. I believe there have been many shark attacks there.


----------



## Max

Coming into Swakopmund - Namibia




Haven't been here since September 1984 - this place is totally unrecognizable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Dune 7 Walvis Bay - this is still the same. 




Serpent Mini 22 - Vaporesso Target Mini 40W
Single RTA Coil Build
Wire : Stainless Steel 
Type : Clapton 
Gauge : 28Ga/32Ga
ID : 2mm
Wraps : 6
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length. : 4mm
Ohms : 0.62
eJuice : Junkyard Scotch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wild Coast Baby!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Wild Coast Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No fair @Rob Fisher its 4am and u have me lust for a beer.... ah well might as well go vape...in my non HE gear....oh wait more lusting now...urghhhhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Cape Cross - just north of Henties Bay - Namibia West Coast.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Max

Cape Fur Seal Colony - same location as the Cape Cross - just north of Henties Bay - Namibia West Coast.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max

Ship Wreck - just south of Henties Bay - Namibia West Coast.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Hi @kev mac
> No, i dont live by the ocean, unfortunately
> I live in Johannesburg, which is inland
> That photo was taken in Cape Town, where I am visiting for a quick business trip
> I love the ocean though and there is something very special for me when I just sit for a few minutes near the ocean side. I try do that whenever i go to an ocean city.
> 
> As for sharks, I am no expert but I do know that the South African waters host some ginormous sharks. In once visited the Sharks Board in Umhlanga for a whole discussion about sharks and it was quite scary. In my youth I spent many a holiday at Amanzimtoti and loved swimming in the sea for hours and hours. I believe there have been many shark attacks there.


If you live in Rhode Island you are never more than thirty-five mins.from the sea shore. I loved swimming in the waves and even taking a nighttime dip ,then I read JAWS!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> Wild Coast Baby!


Was wondering why you were the only customer outside until i saw the huge dog turd at your 9 o'clock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Max said:


> View attachment 87884
> Cape Cross - just north of Henties Bay - Namibia West Coast.


Hi Max,nice scene.What does the cross signify?


----------



## kev mac

KZOR said:


> Was wondering why you were the only customer outside until i saw the huge dog turd at your 9 o'clock.


You could saddle that dog buy the size of that road apple.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Much warmer this morning. Chilling with BB. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Wild Coast Baby!
> 
> Wheres the Speedo's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max

@kev mac - In Jan 1486 - Portuguese Explorer - Diogo Cao - Planted a Cross at that point on the Skeleton Coast declaring Portuguese territory - nothing happened for 4 Centuries until the Germans arrived and annexed everything - The Original Cross is in Germany somewhere but a few Granite Replicas have been put in it's place since.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Christos

Max said:


> @kev mac - In Jan 1486 - Portuguese Explorer - Diogo Cao - Planted a Cross at that point on the Skeleton Coast declaring Portuguese territory - nothing happened for 4 Centuries until the Germans arrived and annexed everything - The Original Cross is in Germany somewhere but a few Granite Replicas have been put in it's place since.


And now the seals have taken over

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Max

That is so funny @Christos  - yes - the frikken stink is really bad around that whole area - ja - but what can one expect when there are over 250k seals there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Max said:


> That is so funny @Christos  - yes - the frikken stink is really bad around that whole area - ja - but what can one expect when there are over 250k seals there.


From 7 colonies in 2004 to over 23 colonies now!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about at the Wild Coast. This was a visitor who visited us on the 5th floor... this females was not shy and was realized even when I went right up to her... she wanted the sugar from the coffee setup.



Wild Coast Sun is not the spot if you want outstanding meals... the buffet breakfast is OK but all other meals are at the Spur!Actually this Spur wasn't bad at all and the service was great!



Day 2 the sun came out and we went for a walk on beach!



Good sunlight so took some shot of BB Blue while on the beach!




The casino robbed me blind... this was one rare occasion that I had an income rather than an outcome! 



Night two we went in search of good food and Kelsey has this restaurant highly recommended by some of her wine buff mates! And Oh my Word the food was just fantastic! Italian restaurant tucked away in the middle of no-where!




And to finish off an Amaretto Don Pedro!



Then home today... and the way stopped at a coffee plantation and had a quick tour and did some coffee tasting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> Much warmer this morning. Chilling with BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where was this picture taken? Stunning view


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mahir said:


> Where was this picture taken? Stunning view



Wild Coast Sun!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely photos @Rob Fisher !
Looks like you had a great time 
Thanks for sharing - 
That green Billet Box is something special

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Awesome @Rob Fisher - that place is so relaxing. 

Road Trip progresses - From Upington to Augrabies Falls - The Orange River through the Orange River Gorge. 

Kangertech Toptank Nano - 0.5 Ohm
SSOCC Coil - on a Vaporesso Target Mini 40W - with some Lychee - @Soutie   




Orange River Gorge - after the Falls



The Lychee is Awesome 



The Gorge is approx. 100m down



The Main Falls 



From down river - A Spectacular Sight and very very loud - just brilliant. 



And a permanent Rainbow - unless there's a cloud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Max said:


> Road Trip progresses - From Upington to Augrabies Falls - The Orange River through the Orange River Gorge.



Ahhh Upington and the Orange River... spent a year there in 1974/75!


----------



## Silver

Max said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher - that place is so relaxing.
> 
> Road Trip progresses - From Upington to Augrabies Falls - The Orange River through the Orange River Gorge.
> 
> Kangertech Toptank Nano - 0.5 Ohm
> SSOCC Coil - on a Vaporesso Target Mini 40W - with some Lychee - @Soutie
> 
> View attachment 88012
> 
> 
> Orange River Gorge - after the Falls
> View attachment 88013
> 
> 
> The Lychee is Awesome
> View attachment 88014
> 
> 
> The Gorge is approx. 100m down
> View attachment 88015
> 
> 
> The Main Falls
> View attachment 88016
> 
> 
> From down river - A Spectacular Sight and very very loud - just brilliant.
> View attachment 88017
> 
> 
> And a permanent Rainbow - unless there's a cloud.



Awesome @Max - thanks for sharing
Am loving seeing your roadtrip pics - please do continue!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sushi Time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Max

So - Pofadder - the actual little town - is actually that - a very little town - enroute to Springbok. 

Very Hot - 40Deg. C - Windy - Dusty - The entire area around Pofadder is Semi - Desert.



continued through to Springbok - turned right and overnight at ClanWilliam on the Olifants Rivier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Sushi Time!
> View attachment 88131


If there is one thing I love more than vaping, its Sushi... Rob, you are causing a double dose of FOMO here!

Enjoy!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About for Mandy's Birthday! Olive and Oil Hillcrest... Outstanding meal!

Cheesy Prawns!



Fillet Gamberi 



Amaretto Don Pedro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Yoh, Rob, I know you like the Billet Box a lot because it didnt jump on the plate
Looks awesome!
And the food

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Max

And into Lamberts Bay - Average = 19Deg.C

This place has the biggest potato chip making factory I've seen. 

Possibly for all the Fish & Chips sold. 

The birds smell worse than the seals. 




Didn't go into the bird area for fear of being "Crapped On"



Plenty of Crayfish Traulers - we believe that this is one of the primary ports for Crayfish distribution to SA



Then through Elandsbaai



Then to Langebaan - kite surfing craze and good food. 













And a pleasant 21Deg.C for the remainder of the day - a hell of a lot cooler than all the previous days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Lovely photos @Max - thanks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stephen

Lukkos and Narda = Bliss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> Lukkos and Narda = Bliss
> View attachment 88324



Two special devices! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max

To St Helena's Bay - raining on the West Coast from Langebaan to here.

I'm sure this is the origin of Lucky Star Pilchards - Sardines & Shredded Tuna - half the bay to the far left is just factory. 




At the end of the Harbour Pier. 



And my Special Special Wife  



Numerous Traulers passed their Sell by Date - but plenty of Traulers docked and still very active. 






Then at Pertenoster - the See Kat eetplek - brilliant view of the bay. 


Amazing Fish & Chips (My Friend & I) with Awesome Awesome Calamari (My Wife) -   - ate so quick and didn't take the pic of the meal -   - what can I say....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta

Max said:


> To St Helena's Bay - raining on the West Coast from Langebaan to here.
> 
> I'm sure this is the origin of Lucky Star Pilchards - Sardines & Shredded Tuna - half the bay to the far left is just factory.
> 
> View attachment 88332
> 
> 
> At the end of the Harbour Pier.
> View attachment 88333
> 
> 
> And my Special Special Wife
> View attachment 88347
> 
> 
> Numerous Traulers passed their Sell by Date - but plenty of Traulers docked and still very active.
> View attachment 88335
> 
> 
> View attachment 88346
> 
> 
> Then at Pertenoster - the See Kat eetplek - brilliant view of the bay.
> View attachment 88336
> 
> Amazing Fish & Chips (My Friend & I) with Awesome Awesome Calamari (My Wife) -   - ate so quick and didn't take the pic of the meal -   - what can I say....


Awesome pics Max!

Makes me feel like I'm on holiday too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max

Thank You @Stosta - and glad you are enjoying your holiday   - that little Kangertech Toptank Nano with the 0.5 Ohm SSOCC Coil on the Vaporesso Target Mini 40W has performed on point - using a Lychee Joose from @Soutie -

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Max said:


> Thank You @Stosta - and glad you are enjoying your holiday   - that little Kangertech Toptank Nano with the 0.5 Ohm SSOCC Coil on the Vaporesso Target Mini 40W has performed on point - using a Lychee Joose from @Soutie -


Hahaha! I'm loving it, apart from my seafood lunch


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> Thank You @Stosta - and glad you are enjoying your holiday   - that little Kangertech Toptank Nano with the 0.5 Ohm SSOCC Coil on the Vaporesso Target Mini 40W has performed on point - using a Lychee Joose from @Soutie -


Where is @Soutie's Lychee juice recipe?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Soutie

Andre said:


> Where is @Soutie's Lychee juice recipe?



Its a very simple 3.5% FA Lychee and 0.5% Koolada mix @Andre. Its a nice refreshing summer fruity vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Soutie said:


> Its a very simple 3.5% FA Lychee and 0.5% Koolada mix @Andre. Its a nice refreshing summer fruity vape.


I like simple recipes and I love not too sweet fruit juices. Shall certainly mix it. Thanks a stack @Soutie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Sorted @Andre  - Thanks @Soutie

The view from the B&B in Langebaan over Saldana Bay - and the breakfast spread this morning -   - Amazing.





Sea Harvest - is in Saldana Bay - the entire side of the factory is mounted on massive pylons so that their Traulers can "Park" next to the factory and off load directly into the processing plants.






Again - numerous broken Traulers tied against the wharf.












Sea Harvest Trauler in Dry Docks for an overhaul - the old school way of pulley track removal and return.






Just a pic.



Couldn't get to the other side of the Bay - Saldana Steel - monster ships being loaded with thousands of tons of Iron Ore - un-frikken-believeable. Sorry - the pic is not that clear.



When you take a little look at everything - and knowing how beautiful and diverse SA is - one begins to realize how much - the Volume and Tonnage - of South Africa's resources is actually leaving SA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Max said:


> Sorted @Andre  - Thanks @Soutie
> 
> The view from the B&B in Langebaan over Saldana Bay - and the breakfast spread this morning -   - Amazing.
> View attachment 88414
> 
> View attachment 88415
> 
> 
> Sea Harvest - is in Saldana Bay - the entire side of the factory is mounted on massive pylons so that their Traulers can "Park" next to the factory and off load directly into the processing plants.
> View attachment 88417
> 
> 
> View attachment 88418
> 
> 
> Again - numerous broken Traulers tied against the wharf.
> View attachment 88420
> 
> 
> View attachment 88421
> 
> 
> View attachment 88422
> 
> 
> View attachment 88423
> 
> 
> Sea Harvest Trauler in Dry Docks for an overhaul - the old school way of pulley track removal and return.
> View attachment 88424
> 
> 
> View attachment 88425
> 
> 
> Just a pic.
> View attachment 88426
> 
> 
> Couldn't get to the other side of the Bay - Saldana Steel - monster ships being loaded with thousands of tons of Iron Ore - un-frikken-believeable. Sorry - the pic is not that clear.
> View attachment 88428
> 
> 
> When you take a little look at everything - and knowing how beautiful and diverse SA is - one begins to realize how much - the Volume and Tonnage - of South Africa's resources is actually leaving SA.


What an awesome day! Thanks again for sharing @Max !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max

Coming into The Mother City - So Brilliant. 

Hello Cape Town   

But

Straight to Stellies for a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Enjoy it @Max - such a beautiful part of our country!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out to Decorex for the day... wow much smaller than in previous years and not well attended...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher the Green Billet with those shoes is classic
Were those shoes something you were considering though ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher the Green Billet with those shoes is classic
> Were those shoes something you were considering though ?



Nahhhh never! Shame for the Zebra!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max

Yesterday - Saturday - Cape Town Carnival - a complete fluke that it was taking place at the same time that we're spending some time in Stellies. 

Green Point Stadium 



At the Hudson Burger Restaurant - watching the Build up. 
SM22 - Target Mini and Junkyard Scotch - Awesomeness 



Then the Burger arrived - abso-frikken-lutely Brilliant - a total mouthwatering work of art



Then the Harley's & Choppers started the procession 



Then there were the Minstrels and plenty more thereafter. 















Didn't get them all but what a colourfull event. 

Very Very Well Done.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Max

Sunday - Vrede en Lust - & the Wine Tasting Journey continues

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Taytay

@Max, what lovely pics of a lovely holiday! Really enjoying seeing your posts every day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max

Aaag thanks @Taytay


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Max, only saw the Cape Town photos now
How awesome is that burger! I nearly went there when I was in CT and decided to go somewhere else. Now I am sad I didnt go to Hudsons! Damn fine looking burger!
And the minstrels and all - what a treat!

Lovely to see, thanks again for sharing


----------



## Max

So around Cape Point and coming into Scarborough and then onto the Beach - the Atlantic Ocean is frikken fresh. 










Then coming around Chapman's Peak and heading to Hout Bay. 









Then lunch at Mariners Wharf - Hout Bay - total bliss - such a perfectly prepared "Fish & Chips" - as they say - you eat Fish at a Fish Restaurant - it was Awesome. 



And then back to Stellies via Signal Hill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Winner photos @Max 
So good, such a lovely place and you sure are getting around!


----------



## Silver

Evod1 with 18mg fruity menthol for the win

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## KZOR

Just like nature intended for South Africans .......... local beer, ejuice and braaivleis together with imported vape device and Camelthorn wood. 
What a way to end off the long weekend.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Max

@KZOR - You are soooooo right - and after some cool cool awesome wine tasting - we did exactly the same thing. 




A winner "Boerewors" promoted by Super Spar in Stellies - with their best aged Rump and "Crispy" fired Skaap Ribbetjies  



And the colours speak for themselves

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Max

Just outside Gordon's Bay



And on the way to Bettie's Bay




At Bettie's Bay - Kelp everywhere



Crystal clear rock pool



A far better aroma than the rotting Kelp



And through to Hermanus












The Guns to protect the Bay



The Memorial



And then the "Fish & Chips" - amazing - awesome and the right meal for the right moment.

A smoothie this time - and this will become a vape flavour in the near future - I hope - Tropical Beach - Mango - Pineapple & Peach - just got to figure it all out.

A smooth creamy Mango was at the back of my mouth and under my tongue while a sweet pineapple and yellow peach had a party on my tongue - and very cold

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Yet again the amazing adventures of @Max 's regulated mod in the Cape. 
Super photos Max, thanks 
And I love the annotations


----------



## Max

Appreciate your kind words @Silver and thanks for the compliment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

So I'm currently getting prepped for stock take, and I'm absolutely melting, I'm demotivated, and actually just generally pissed off. My phone buzzes and I have a quick look, and I open these...







This was from none other than the elusive @Caramia , who is stuck in the middle of Kruger. She knows I have a weak spot for Windhoek so this came at a great time and has renewed my fires a little, she thought it might help you guys too! 

Lady you're a life-saver!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Whats going on there @Stosta ?
You doing stocktakes and drinking beer at the same time?
Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Whats going on there @Stosta ?
> You doing stocktakes and drinking beer at the same time?
> Lol


I wish!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Max

Heh @Stosta - this was Augrabies Falls last week - and that was at 4pm



And today - in the surf on the Strand next to Gordon's Bay






And a stunning cup of coffee after a freezing swim in the ocean.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Max

And enroute home - through Knysna



Plettenberg Bay



And onto Port Elizabeth for the evening and to see some of the family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Took the wife out last night to Lupa to celebrate her getting a raise (read more access to vape stuff). Started off with a surprisingly crisp stout...




Then a really nice pizza! I have this problem where if I go out to a place and there is pizza on the menu I simply can't order anything else.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Looks like a great pizza there @Stosta 
Did it have chicken in it?
I have a soft spot for pizzas with chicken in - and avo - and something a bit spicy...


----------



## Max

And so it's done -     
     
Port Alfred



East London



Mthatha



Port Shepstone - in the Rain



Home - in the Garage - 8620.2 Km's



At home - in the Lounge -
A piece of Art - My Africa - obtained in Zambia - Lusaka - after delivering 2 x 40 MVA Transformers - Ex Lesotho - in 1992 - paid R50 for it.



Thank You all so much for your cool comments and compliments - greatly appreciated - and it was like I had you all on the trip with me.

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver

Max said:


> And so it's done -
> 
> Port Alfred
> View attachment 89418
> 
> 
> East London
> View attachment 89419
> 
> 
> Mthatha
> View attachment 89420
> 
> 
> Port Shepstone - in the Rain
> View attachment 89421
> 
> 
> Home - in the Garage - 8620.2 Km's
> View attachment 89422
> 
> 
> At home - in the Lounge -
> A piece of Art - My Africa - obtained in Zambia - Lusaka - after delivering 2 x 40 MVA Transformers - Ex Lesotho - in 1992 - paid R50 for it.
> View attachment 89423
> 
> 
> Thank You all so much for your cool comments and compliments - greatly appreciated - and it was like I had you all on the trip with me.
> 
> Best Regards - Max



Thank YOU @Max for sharing it all with us
What a roadtrip! I am quite envious

Lol, I saw a sign to Kokstad in the photos above - you must have been fairly near @hands. 
hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast with Hi Ho @Silver








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Thank YOU @Max for sharing it all with us
> What a roadtrip! I am quite envious
> 
> Lol, I saw a sign to Kokstad in the photos above - you must have been fairly near @hands.
> hehe



I see @Max was close by me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

That is so cool to know @Genosmate and @hands - I will certainly look you both up when I'm in your area again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

The little guys and the high end guys 




So nice to have @Rob Fisher in town. 

And my word these Billet Boxes are just beautiful !!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first Vicious Ant Stab wood Knight in the wild. Bloody hell. SX550J rocks. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with Hi Ho @Silver and @Takie.

Vicious Ant Knight with Skyline
iStick20 and Evod
Viking Mythos with Titanium Kraken 2,5







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Was invited to my sons' future in-laws for a potjiekos.
As good as it gets ........ Klippies, Therion, great company and delicious food.  Was surrounded by pets as a added bonus.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some of the meals I was able to nail while in JHB from from management.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Soutie

Why has Soutie been so quiet lately?

My new early morning vape view - The beautiful English country side




Yup that's right - being a medal junkie i decided to move abroad for the sole reason that it is probably the easiest way to get a new ecigssa medal

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Soutie
Lovely view
Where are you?


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> Wow @Soutie
> Lovely view
> Where are you?



I'm around the Reading area in the United Kingdom, seems to quite a vape scene here too with two vape stores in the local little town we visited yesterday. Really small mom and pop type stores with a lonesome chap behind the counter and there is a huge amount of vapers walking around.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Out and about with family in Rosebank. 

This photo is for @craigb 

Hehe

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Highlander

Max said:


> Ship Wreck - just south of Henties Bay - Namibia West Coast.
> 
> View attachment 87886


Max, really plz stop you just making me jealous. Great places and nice picks.


----------



## Max

Thank You @Highlander - it was a really brilliant trip.


----------



## KZOR

Vape ready for the next 4 days at Montagu caravan park. 
See you guys on Thursday again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Enjoy the trip @KZOR 
Take some lekker photos for us !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Max

Wohooooooo - enjoy your time @KZOR - it's always something to look forward to


----------



## Silver

Found the pink salmon @Rob Fisher and @Genosmate !

Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Found the pink salmon @Rob Fisher and @Genosmate !
> 
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 91328



That salmon is the bomb. Back in the day when I could train and gym like a beast, it was a staple in my diet. Its a pity that mod/tank had to ruin the salmon selfie though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Back, rested and ready to face the gremlins come Tuesday. 

and what would a holiday be without the favourite beverage, ejuice and a great book. 


some snaps so you can get an idea of the park we stayed 






some animals we came across





visited relatives at a nearby resort called Barden





some other interesting shots

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

@KZOR awesome pics. Any fishing there?


----------



## KZOR

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Any fishing there?


Just karp m8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> Just karp m8.
> View attachment 91531


Oh G*d no! Please tell me that's not Felix!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for din dins! 

Olives in garlic and cheesy prawn tails to start!




Fillet Gamberi for mains and Amaretto Don Pedro to end off!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going out and about tomorrow fishing... shall I take a bottle of red with? No I think not...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Going out and about tomorrow fishing... shall I take a bottle of red with? No I think not...
> View attachment 91548


Rob, why does everything you post awaken my most primal desires? You do that on purpose?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Rob, why does everything you post awaken my most primal desires? You do that on purpose?



Primal Desires are what I live for... Eating, fishing, drinking good red wines and beer, good mods and tanks and generally enjoying life...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Back, rested and ready to face the gremlins come Tuesday.
> 
> and what would a holiday be without the favourite beverage, ejuice and a great book.
> View attachment 91504
> 
> some snaps so you can get an idea of the park we stayed
> View attachment 91505
> View attachment 91506
> 
> View attachment 91507
> 
> 
> some animals we came across
> View attachment 91508
> View attachment 91509
> View attachment 91510
> 
> 
> visited relatives at a nearby resort called Barden
> View attachment 91511
> View attachment 91512
> View attachment 91513
> 
> 
> some other interesting shots
> View attachment 91514
> View attachment 91515
> View attachment 91516
> View attachment 91517



Awesome photos @KZOR 
Thanks for sharing!
Looks like it was a great place and a great time!
How many coils did you build while you were there if I may ask ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Primal Desires are what I live for... Eating, fishing, drinking good red wines and beer, good mods and tanks and generally enjoying life...


And then there is ... (Drumroll).. the lounge!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Going out and about tomorrow fishing... shall I take a bottle of red with? No I think not...
> View attachment 91548



Lol @Rob Fisher , the BB looks so small all of a sardine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , the BB looks so small all of a sardine



100% I need to take a pic of me with that bottle... it's HUGE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% I need to take a pic of me with that bottle... it's HUGE!



And then one of you after you've finished it on the boat
If you can hold the camera steady that is
Maybe you can strap the camera somewhere
Better still, the GoPro for some video
Robs Ramblings will have new meaning

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> And then one of you after you've finished it on the boat
> If you can hold the camera steady that is
> Maybe you can strap the camera somewhere
> Better still, the GoPro for some video
> Robs Ramblings will have new meaning


After all, If there are no pictures, it did not happen!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez

In Oudtshoorn for Easter with my Parent. Buffet breakfast at SmitsWinkel...

BB locked and loaded.






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Oh thats so cool @boxerulez 
Looks like such a nice place. Lol, the car on the roof
Love stopping at these types of places when travelling
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It was cold and a little wet today and the fishing was really tough but the Two Billet Box's went with and they performed like a dream!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Stosta said:


> What an awesome day! Thanks again for sharing @Max @Stosta @Max looks like good times,your country is beautiful and like Rhode Island has a wonderful seacoast. I hope to visit South Africa one day.It is on my bucket list.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Easter!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast in the Valley of a 1,000 Hills!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lekker photos @Rob Fisher !
Perfect day there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Walkabout at Makaranga...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Out for a swim with the little Evod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Out for a swim with the little Evod
> 
> View attachment 91839


This looks like the start of an interesting story

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> This looks like the start of an interesting story



Lol @Stosta , not really an intesresting story but if you need more details, here goes...

My wife loves swimming so she goes regularly.
I am not a big swimming fan although I do try go once in a while
I find it a bit boring and I hate sharing lanes if the pool is busy, which it is mostly
We normally swim in the outdoor pool at our club but its a bit too cold for that today - so we went indoors. (I dont like the indoor pool much)

My wife is a machine - she can swim forever, i think she could just carry on going.
I like to keep it short and sweet
Then after I am done, i sit on the side waiting for her and out comes the Evod and the cellphone - and ECIGSSA of course.....

Nothing like a MTL fresh Berry Blaze Menthol toot after a hard push in the pool - lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Lol @Stosta , not really an intesresting story but if you need more details, here goes...
> 
> My wife loves swimming so she goes regularly.
> I am not a big swimming fan although I do try go once in a while
> I find it a bit boring and I hate sharing lanes if the pool is busy, which it is mostly
> We normally swim e outdoor pool at our club but its a bit too cold for that so today we went indoors
> 
> My wife is a machine - she can swim forever, i think she could just carry on going.
> I like to keep it short and sweet
> Then after I am done, i sit on the side waiting for her and out comes the Evod and the cellphone - and ECIGSSA of course.....
> 
> Nothing like a MTL fresh Berry Blaze Menthol toot after a hard push in the pool - lol


Haha! No it looks as though you're about to dive into the pool with your mod! 

I never could understand how people managed to swim non-stop. My best friend in high school could swim 50 laps as though it was boring. I was just as fit as him, but couldn't do more than two, must be something about the technique. I always argued with him about this, saying that essentially he had found a way to float and simply paddle forward while doing this, and he said I was just lazy. I am lazy, but he was still wrong IMO

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sushi Time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## gdigitel

The spoils of war.





Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ash

Don't you give your other colours time out of the drawers @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Don't you give your other colours time out of the drawers @Rob Fisher



Dunno... just so attached to the Piebald... it's elegant!  The Green one also goes with as back up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

you need a nice leather case for it now, I have ordered 1 from the treasury collection. Will see how it is but from the pics sent, looks good. Expected on Tuesday


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> you need a nice leather case for it now, I have ordered 1 from the treasury collection. Will see how it is but from the pics sent, looks good. Expected on Tuesday



I have been searching high and low for a decent leather case for BB's but haven't found a site yet that has stock or doesn't cost a billion rand! PLease keep me posted when yours arrives. And please can you give me the URL for the Treasury Collection.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Outstanding meal at Quo in Winston Park... first class...

Fantastic bottle of red...



Prawn pot in Asian Sauce OMG!



Fillet!



Too late for a pic... Amoretto Don Pedro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vincent

Whale Trail Day 2, De Hoop Nature Reserve in the Western Cape

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greedy Buddha Umhalnga is an outbloodystanding resturant. Their service was a little suspect when they opened but that seems to be sorted and not only was the food fantastic the service was excellent! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

That looks amazing @Rob Fisher !
Where in Umhlanga is it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That looks amazing @Rob Fisher !
> Where in Umhlanga is it?



In the same road as Gateway... across the road from Gateway! Well worth the visit!
12 Palm Blvd, Umhlanga Ridge, Umhlanga, 4051

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR

Visited Langebaan on the West Coast for a few days.

Promised wifey i would say that she is my pick between the three objects of desire.



Met a vintage vaper with a gem of a bike.



Took a snap of the boat, the Viking, that took us to the island when i did my military service in Langebaan back in the day.



Met up with another standup vaper @Richelo Killian. So hard to lose weight when life always throws it's best meals at you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Richelo Killian

KZOR said:


> Visited Langebaan on the West Coast for a few days.
> 
> Promised wifey i would say that she is my pick between the three objects of desire.
> View attachment 93097
> 
> 
> Met a vintage vaper with a gem of a bike.
> View attachment 93098
> 
> 
> Took a snap of the boat, the Viking, that took us to the island when i did my military service in Langebaan back in the day.
> View attachment 93099
> 
> 
> Met up with another standup vaper @Richelo Killian. So hard to lose weight when life always throws it's best meals at you.
> View attachment 93100



Awesome to meet you and your family! Great times! Visit again soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Visited Langebaan on the West Coast for a few days.
> 
> Promised wifey i would say that she is my pick between the three objects of desire.
> View attachment 93097
> 
> 
> Met a vintage vaper with a gem of a bike.
> View attachment 93098
> 
> 
> Took a snap of the boat, the Viking, that took us to the island when i did my military service in Langebaan back in the day.
> View attachment 93099
> 
> 
> Met up with another standup vaper @Richelo Killian. So hard to lose weight when life always throws it's best meals at you.
> View attachment 93100



Great photos @KZOR !
Thanks for sharing - with the comments!
Regards to your family

Great to see you there too @Richelo Killian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

No one wants to cook so it's off to forage for food... we ended up at 1904 which is an American Diner and sister restaurant of Oscars...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> No one wants to cook so it's off to forage for food... we ended up at 1904 which is an American Diner and sister restaurant of Oscars...
> View attachment 93138
> View attachment 93139
> View attachment 93140
> View attachment 93141


How was it Rob? They've had their asses kicked a few times and I've heard rumours that they're finally finding their feet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been there a few times and yes they are getting their act together. My steak was awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

All this great looking food is driving me nuts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quick Spur Burger at the airport while waiting for my daughter to arrive!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About to Quo! Yum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with BB Green at Mike and Shez's Wedding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was out and about shooting pics of BB Green at Monte and then there was a PhotoBomb by Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Amir

Riots in Laudium... one tmpd vehicle on response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Turns out the riot got out of hand and the caspers (saps riot response) had to step in... Tear gas, rubber bullets... And huge clouds of vapor


----------



## Stosta

Amir said:


> Turns out the riot got out of hand and the caspers (saps riot response) had to step in... Tear gas, rubber bullets... And huge clouds of vapor


Free pepper vape for everyone?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Stosta said:


> Free pepper vape for everyone?


So... TFA's Vanilla Bean Ice Cream then? Not even any pepper additives required, that on its own will disperse any crowd

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Amir said:


> Turns out the riot got out of hand and the caspers (saps riot response) had to step in... Tear gas, rubber bullets... And huge clouds of vapor


Just one question. How bad does a riot have to be to get out of hand?


----------



## Amir

Blu_Marlin said:


> Just one question. How bad does a riot have to be to get out of hand?



Its turned from emptying bins to burning said bins along with tires and trees. Roads being blocked with trees and stones and just don right chaos... even by my standards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oscars Fillet and Chips... Yum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Oscars Fillet and Chips... Yum!
> View attachment 94199


This is probably the first time EVER that I noticed the mod and not the food. Epic picture!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thursday's are Wimpy Days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Thursday's are Wimpy Days!
> View attachment 94313



That's quite a fancy looking Wimpy @Rob Fisher 
The chips in a little bowl - nogal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Attended my mother-in-laws 70th B/day with my trooper/goon flavor setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mother's Day lunch!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Ha ha what a cool photo @KZOR
When you look at it quick, it looks like you have a moustache - but its the vapour... Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Attended my mother-in-laws 70th B/day with my trooper/goon flavor setup.
> View attachment 94576
> View attachment 94577





Silver said:


> Ha ha what a cool photo @KZOR
> When you look at it quick, it looks like you have a moustache - but its the vapour... Lol


I don't think I've ever seen @KZOR without a cap. @KZOR has hair!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I don't think I've ever seen @KZOR without a cap. @KZOR has hair!



That is a good observation @Christos ! And you are quite right
@KZOR you look cool!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Too cold to be out and about tonight so it's more like in and warm with Choo watching TV!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Too cold to be out and about tonight so it's more like in and warm with Choo watching TV!
> View attachment 95104


All matchy matchy with the BB and shoes and socks

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Too cold to be out and about tonight so it's more like in and warm with Choo watching TV!
> View attachment 95104


Welcome to @Rob's Lounge.... I'm thinking of a thread that contains lots of legs. ..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for my weekly Wimpy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries

Christos said:


> I don't think I've ever seen @KZOR without a cap. @KZOR has hair!



Something looked off in the picture, had to do a double take and also noticed there was no cap. haha. Funny how you quickly "get to know" someone with something like that and expect it to always be there.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks to @MarkDBN from Hazeworks for my awesome Crushin T-Shirt (it was bribery... I did the judging of the cloud compo on condition Mark made me a T-Shirt big enough)... and I tested Crushin before it even had a name and have been waiting for it for a while. It's a Melon Menthol and is a really quality juice... so much so it made it into a Billet Box! Chicken Dinner Juice!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sushi time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Turned out to be a gorgeous day in Hermanus. 

Here for a friends wedding nearby. 

Love the Cape. Just so beautiful.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Turned out to be a gorgeous day in Hermanus.
> 
> Here for a friends wedding nearby.
> 
> Love the Cape. Just so beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 95870


I've driven along most of the south African coastline but the stretch from Hermanus to George I have not done.
Very jelly right now as I havent travelled further than 500kms in 4 years. 
I took my son to Cape Town when he was 4 months old (for a wedding in St Francis - and yes the trip was 2 weeks early so we could do coastline travel) and I vowed not to travel that far until he was a little older.
We left at 8pm on a Friday night and got to hour bay at about 6pm the following day and I did all the driving. 

Hope you have a good time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> I've driven along most of the south African coastline but the stretch from Hermanus to George I have not done.
> Very jelly right now as I havent travelled further than 500kms in 4 years.
> I took my son to Cape Town when he was 4 months old (for a wedding in St Francis - and yes the trip was 2 weeks early so we could do coastline travel) and I vowed not to travel that far until he was a little older.
> We left at 8pm on a Friday night and got to hour bay at about 6pm the following day and I did all the driving.
> 
> Hope you have a good time!


Hubby and I owned a house in Noordhoek, and used to go there at least every second weekend (just for the weekend). It was fun being young
Nowadays, a road trip to The Cape takes 3-4 days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

A cold and miserable rainy morning. But made better by this cosy warm little Cafe in Franschoek for breakfast. 

Lovely little spot

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Max

Hi @Silver - so it's my chance to follow you running around all over the place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Still in Franschoek

Saw this and thought of @Takie. Ok the 'e' is missing but it still sounds the same. 

Had to sneak in the subtank mini to make it official. Hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Still in Franschoek
> 
> Saw this and thought of @Takie. Ok the 'e' is missing but it still sounds the same.
> 
> Had to sneak in the subtank mini to make it official. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 95929



If you do bump into him please ask for update regarding skylines and accessories... Thank you kindly in advance.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> If you do bump into him please ask for update regarding skylines and accessories... Thank you kindly in advance.



Lol @Amir, little chance of that happening this weekend - i am in the Cape at the moment...


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Lol @Amir, little chance of that happening this weekend - i am in the Cape at the moment...



It was stupidity with reference to the restaurant... A lil dry humor that only an empty stomach can understand. Today is the first of 30 fasts for me


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> It was stupidity with reference to the restaurant... A lil dry humor that only an empty stomach can understand. Today is the first of 30 fasts for me



Sorry man, i forgot about that
Wishing you well for the fast and am hoping we get the skylines soon


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Sorry man, i forgot about that
> Wishing you well for the fast and am hoping we get the skylines soon



Thank you. I hope so too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I just love this Wimpy at CT airport. 

Evod1 makes the ideal flying companion by the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> I just love this Wimpy at CT airport.
> 
> Evod1 makes the ideal flying companion by the way
> 
> View attachment 96006


Old School ROCKS@Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

And this was from yesterday. At the venue for the wedding we attended. I parked the car and put the STM on the roof. 

Lovely part of the Cape -in Elgin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> And this was from yesterday. At the venue for the wedding we attended. I parked the car and put the STM on the roof.
> 
> Lovely part of the Cape -in Elgin
> 
> View attachment 96008


Should have pretended to be blowing that cloud

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I just love this Wimpy at CT airport.
> 
> Evod1 makes the ideal flying companion by the way
> 
> View attachment 96006



Snap Hi Ho @Silver! My supper tonight was the Wimpy at OR Tabo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Also some shots of forbidden food consumed on the trip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Goblin stole my Billet Box







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About in PMB today! Pretty Lettuces and then some lunch!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Day today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Alaskan Red King Crab in CT?
And the silly grin on my face when it arrived.
The other boys and girls in my office didn't seem as excited to see it on the menu as I did but it's something I've always wanted to try but have never come across in the flesh before today. These are the forum shots

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## wikus

#skylife @ sanook

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> Alaskan Red King Crab in CT?
> And the silly grin on my face when it arrived.
> The other boys and girls in my office didn't seem as excited to see it on the menu as I did but it's something I've always wanted to try but have never come across in the flesh before today. These are the forum shots
> View attachment 97501
> View attachment 97502



@KB_314 how was the crab?


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> @KB_314 how was the crab?


I thought it was tastier than any prawn, langoustine, lobster or crab that I can remember. Lived up to the hype for me. Maybe its because it was different - quite an unusual and distinct taste, very buttery & had a natural sweetness. Didn't really need any sauce although that wasn't too bad either 
You were in Alaska if I remember correctly. Did you see and try it when you were there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> I thought it was tastier than any prawn, langoustine, lobster or crab that I can remember. Lived up to the hype for me. Maybe its because it was different - quite an unusual and distinct taste, very buttery & had a natural sweetness. Didn't really need any sauce although that wasn't too bad either
> You were in Alaska if I remember correctly. Did you see and try it when you were there?



That's awesome... I never ate crab in Alaska (but will next time) but I did try the famous crab once in San Francisco (not Alaskan crab but the local one they sell everywhere) and it was the most expensive meal we had on our whole trip and it was crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> That's awesome... I never ate crab in Alaska (but will next time) but I did try the famous crab once in San Francisco (not Alaskan crab but the local one they sell everywhere) and it was the most expensive meal we had on our whole trip and it was crap.



It's the HE paradox... expensive doesn't always mean nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Wow Alaskan King crab. Haven't seen that in a while What a treat. I had some about 7 years ago when my local fish monger had some in. I used to watch "The Deadliest Catch" on tv and recognized it as soon as I saw it. It's hard to miss those giant legs. Got some legs, put them on the braai and had it with a little clarified butter. You've hit the nail on the head there @KB_314 , the sweetness and butteriness was unmatched by any other shellfish I've ever had. I've been on the look out for it ever since. BTW Is that The Crab Shack?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

A blast from the past for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

Blu_Marlin said:


> Wow Alaskan King crab. Haven't seen that in a while What a treat. I had some about 7 years ago when my local fish monger had some in. I used to watch "The Deadliest Catch" on tv and recognized it as soon as I saw it. It's hard to miss those giant legs. Got some legs, put them on the braai and had it with a little clarified butter. You've hit the nail on the head there @KB_314 , the sweetness and butteriness was unmatched by any other shellfish I've ever had. I've been on the look out for it ever since. BTW Is that The Crab Shack?


lol, was hard not to think "Captain Sig Hansen" while eating that meal! From a restaurant on Kloof Rd (Gardens) called " The Deckhouse : Crab Shack & BBQ". They had quite a few different species to choose from but I couldn't pass up on King Crab

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

KB_314 said:


> Alaskan Red King Crab in CT?
> And the silly grin on my face when it arrived.
> The other boys and girls in my office didn't seem as excited to see it on the menu as I did but it's something I've always wanted to try but have never come across in the flesh before today. These are the forum shots
> View attachment 97501
> View attachment 97502


I do not normally "like" or comment on food pics (too much of Facebook - a plethora of what others have for breakfast, lunch and dinner), but this is on my bucket list.
Thanx for sharing @KB_314. It looks divinely delicious - yes please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, that looks amazing @Amir 
Where is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 97638
> View attachment 97639



Thought it was chips @Rob Fisher 
Then i zoomed in and saw it was pasta in the second pic - lol
Where are the chips? We like chips!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Wow, that looks amazing @Amir
> Where is that?



At Conrad by Hilton in Saudi Arabia. It's one of the top rated hotels in the Middle East. Being an industry partner, they invited us for a complementary stay and fast breaking feast fit for a king. The standard rooms are 60 square meters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> At Conrad by Hilton in Saudi Arabia. It's one of the top rated hotels in the Middle East. Being an industry partner, they invited us for a complementary stay and fast breaking feast fit for a king. The standard rooms are 60 square meters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh wow, that is great
Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Oh wow, that is great
> Enjoy!!



Thank you. 
Will do!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thought it was chips @Rob Fisher
> Then i zoomed in and saw it was pasta in the second pic - lol
> Where are the chips? We like chips!!



The chips were just out of the picture Hi Ho @Silver! They were added and the sauce poured over both... so yummy!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Breaking fast with the Afghans today. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day one fishing... very tough...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Breaking fast with the Afghans today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, that's awesome @Amir!
Only thing is thats a Reo not a regulated mod


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Day one fishing... very tough...
> View attachment 98319
> View attachment 98320



Nice pics @Rob Fisher 
Hope you enjoyed the tough fooshing


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice pics @Rob Fisher
> Hope you enjoyed the tough fooshing



I enjoyed being outdoors and the fresh air and being on the water... but the tough fishing sucked noogies!


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Wow, that's awesome @Amir!
> Only thing is thats a Reo not a regulated mod



The billet box is hiding behind my robes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Don't be fooled by the beautiful blue skies behind me... the wind was howling and it was bloody cold... t-shirt, hoodie and Duck Down Jacket...



BB Matchy Matchy with the Zebra!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Ooh - love the zebra @Rob Fisher Foosher!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ooh - love the zebra @Rob Fisher Foosher!


My phone seems to correct Rob to Rib.
I officially dub @Rob Fisher to Rib Foosher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Making my way back home.... home is where the kwaai mods are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

Amir said:


> Making my way back home.... home is where the kwaai mods are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mr Mookadam!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

On route to the Kruger

Nice stop at Alzu on the N4. 

Skyline doing good service. And trusty STM always on the team.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Schoemanskloof Skyline 

Road jam because of accident ahead. 

But at least the lovely crisp air and scenery makes up for it! Oh and the crisp vape. Hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Schoemanskloof Skyline
> 
> Road jam because of accident ahead.
> 
> But at least the lovely crisp air and scenery makes up for it! Oh and the crisp vape. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 98477



That abalone shell is gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Schoemanskloof Skyline
> 
> Road jam because of accident ahead.
> 
> But at least the lovely crisp air and scenery makes up for it! Oh and the crisp vape. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 98477


So jealous @Silver - and I'm not talking about your Skyline! A road-trip to the bush sounds bloody marvelous right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Oh this is just too gorgeous.

Crocodile Bridge. On the river. Can hear the hippos making their grunts. Birds going bananas, just too good.

Rx200 / Avo24 perching on the side of the braai.

With @Poppie and she is very happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Father's Day lunch with my family! Started with an outstanding new craft beer from the Darling Brewery called God Father! Really one of the nicest craft beers I have tasted. Then I moved onto one of my favourite red wines... the Pinotage from Lanzerac. Starter was prawn pot with asian chili sauce, main course was fillet on a roll, pudding was nougat and Belgian Chocolate and finished off with an Amaretto Don Pedro.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Father's Day lunch with my family! Started with an outstanding new craft beer from the Darling Brewery called God Father! Really one of the nicest craft beers I have tasted. Then I moved onto one of my favourite red wines... the Pinotage from Lanzerac. Starter was prawn pot with asian chili sauce, main course was fillet on a roll, pudding was nougat and Belgian Chocolate and finished off with an Amaretto Don Pedro.
> View attachment 98492
> View attachment 98493
> View attachment 98498
> View attachment 98499
> View attachment 98500
> View attachment 98503



Awesome @Rob Fisher 
And happy fathers day!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Braai and vape

Glorious

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Braai and vape
> 
> Glorious
> 
> View attachment 98508


Damn u silver my favourite place in the world! Well ngwenya lodge is where I love to stay! Too jealous but hav a blast... only thing we hav in common tonight is love for the abalone bud

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> View attachment 98520
> 
> Damn u silver my favourite place in the world! Well ngwenya lodge is where I love to stay! Too jealous but hav a blast... only thing we hav in common tonight is love for the abalone bud



So cool @Scouse45 
We drove past Ngwenya on the way here

That abalone is great! Hehe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Best time to be at the kruger @Silver . Grass is dry and animals come out to get some warmth from the sunlight. 

I have a pic somwhere where I found 2 rhinos sitting under a tree about 2 metres away from me. Was the only car there so also a bonus! 

Had lunch in the car and sat by the river for over 2 hours with the rhinos.
Also drove 60kms with a flat in the kruger that day 
I usually go at the end of June early August.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Best time to be at the kruger @Silver . Grass is dry and animals come out to get some warmth from the sunlight.
> 
> I have a pic somwhere where I found 2 rhinos sitting under a tree about 2 metres away from me. Was the only car there so also a bonus!
> 
> Had lunch in the car and sat by the river for over 2 hours with the rhinos.
> Also drove 60kms with a flat in the kruger that day
> I usually go at the end of June early August.



Love it here @Christos 
Something very amazing about the peace and quiet - and the sounds of the bush

Those rhinos must have been amazing. Am looking forward to seeing some nice animals in the next few days. But i dont mind if i dont. Just sitting here and chilling is heaven too

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lower Sabie Deck with the A Team

Just magical

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Father's Day lunch with my family! Started with an outstanding new craft beer from the Darling Brewery called God Father! Really one of the nicest craft beers I have tasted. Then I moved onto one of my favourite red wines... the Pinotage from Lanzerac. Starter was prawn pot with asian chili sauce, main course was fillet on a roll, pudding was nougat and Belgian Chocolate and finished off with an Amaretto Don Pedro.
> View attachment 98492
> View attachment 98493
> View attachment 98498
> View attachment 98499
> View attachment 98500
> View attachment 98503



Darling Brewery may be a bit like pop music in terms of craft beer, but unlike pop music they are popular for a very good reason, I can't get enough of their beers! I haven't tried that one yet, will have to go get one!



Silver said:


> Lower Sabie Deck with the A Team
> 
> Just magical
> 
> View attachment 98555



I suppose if I told you there was a lion coming for you in your picture it would be a bit late now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Getting ready for a fire. This braai box is a shortcut but it's so cool. You just light it and you have a hot braai in 20 mins. No mess no fuss.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Getting ready for a fire. This braai box is a shortcut but it's so cool. You just light it and you have a hot braai in 20 mins. No mess no fuss.
> 
> View attachment 98640



Now to find a shortcut RTA to match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Getting ready for a fire. This braai box is a shortcut but it's so cool. You just light it and you have a hot braai in 20 mins. No mess no fuss.
> 
> View attachment 98640


Looks like you are preparing for a sacrifice there Silver. An almost biblical scene. 'Manufactured by tears of the sun...' just addded to the moment. Hope you did not go trough with it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darling Beer tasting! Hic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Looking for a pozzie for my daughter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy Time!
> View attachment 99025



Right now I can't seem to figure out what I'm craving more... The burger or the BB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Right now I can't seem to figure out what I'm craving more... The burger or the BB



That's a hard choice... I do love a Wimpy Burger and Chips... but that only lasts about 10 minutes. The BB is for life.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> That's a hard choice... I do love a Wimpy Burger and Chips... but that only lasts about 10 minutes. The BB is for life.



I couldn't agree more. Huge fan of the BBurger vibe you got going on there... keep em coming. I'll just clock in after sunset with a full belly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Birthday Dinner for my sweet wife! 9th Avenue Bistro.




Extra chips Hi Ho @Silver.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Found another awesome craft beer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Birthday Dinner for my sweet wife! 9th Avenue Bistro.
> View attachment 99150
> View attachment 99151
> 
> 
> Extra chips Hi Ho @Silver.
> View attachment 99152
> View attachment 99153
> View attachment 99154



Marvellous @Rob Fisher !
Extra chips is a win
Happy birthday and all the best to HRH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lake Panic bird hide with the humble yet mighty Evod1. 

This spot is a few km away from Skukuza in Kruger. Not sure why its called Lake Panic, because nothing could be further from panic at this place!




Peaceful and very quiet. Love it. Just the sounds of the birds, some ducks quacking, crocs flapping their tails and the distant grunts from the hippos.

Sat there for quite a while.

I tell you the Evod1 is an awesome bush companion. Reliable. Quiet. Stealthy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Lake Panic bird hide with the humble yet mighty Evod1.
> 
> This spot is a few km away from Skukuza in Kruger. Not sure why its called Lake Panic, because nothing could be further from panic at this place!
> 
> View attachment 99166
> 
> 
> Peaceful and very quiet. Love it. Just the sounds of the birds, some ducks quacking, crocs flapping their tails and the distant grunts from the hippos.
> 
> Sat there for quite a while.
> 
> I tell you the Evod1 is an awesome bush companion. Reliable. Quiet. Stealthy.


Lovely spot that one of my favourites. Awesome bird viewing there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

And another great place visited this morning was the Mathekanyane lookout. Also a few km from Skukuza in Kruger. 

This place is also very beautiful. Higher up. There's a massive boulder at the top. And you can see 360 degrees for miles. 




Evod1 doing the honours again. 

Stayed up there for about an hour. Also very quiet. Peaceful. You just feel the occasional breeze. Perfect weather.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

My Evod likes swimming pools 

Berg en Dal Camp pool. Water is cold but very refreshing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sushi time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Sushi time!
> View attachment 99423
> View attachment 99424



This Billet Box has a life so much more awesome than me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bon Courage wine tasting at Olive and Oil! Great food and great wine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher that ivory BB looks very classy and fits in with the decor there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Bon Courage wine tasting at Olive and Oil! Great food and great wine!
> View attachment 99704
> View attachment 99705
> View attachment 99707
> View attachment 99706
> View attachment 99708
> View attachment 99709
> View attachment 99710



Exactly what @Silver said... That BB looks like it just belongs... More than you actually


----------



## Rob Fisher

Home and Garden show... pitiful pizza...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny

A bit of a caffeine fix with the wonderful BB.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

RayDeny said:


> A bit of a caffeine fix with the wonderful BB.



Looks awesome, Did you change the button as I cannot see it properly.


----------



## RayDeny

Ash said:


> Looks awesome, Did you change the button as I cannot see it properly.



Not yet Ash but it will be changed today before I fly out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

It's take your family to work month. They are just so exited.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

RayDeny said:


> It's take your family to work month. They are just so exited.



Have a safe journey. Remember, pics... or it didn't happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @cliff

RayDeny said:


> It's take your family to work month. They are just so exited.


Sorry @RayDeny couldn't ignore that one  *excited.


----------



## RayDeny

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Sorry @RayDeny couldn't ignore that one  *excited.




what's a "C" or two between friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff

RayDeny said:


> what's a "C" or two between friends.


----------



## Silver

Got beaten again by HRH on the court this morning...

Evod and Subtank Mini doing service 

Lol, perfect weather for mid winter -

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

BB and skyline taking there place for the 13 hour flight. Let's see if the Skyline will leak with a full tank.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

RayDeny said:


> BB and skyline taking there place for the 13 hour flight. Let's see if the Skyline will leak with a full tank.



Keep us posted on the leaking. My skyline making it's first trip sometime next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> BB and skyline taking there place for the 13 hour flight. Let's see if the Skyline will leak with a full tank.



Close the Juice Flow..


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not really Out and About but certainly outside the house! Braai time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


>



Wimpy YEAY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Hey @Rob Fisher - where's the piece of 


on that fire


----------



## Rob Fisher

Max said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher - where's the piece of
> 
> 
> on that fire



I avoid chicken if there are lamb chops involved.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I avoid chicken if there are lamb chops involved.



By the way, on that note,
We are avoiding chicken for the meantime because of the Avian flu issue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Some home cooked goodness at mums house. 

Skyline being put through the paces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy YEAY!



All these calories... it's on you. lucky I'm skinny enough for this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Amir - that home cooked food above looks scrumptious
Quite difficult seeing that now, we ate a few hours ago and now I am hungry again!


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> @Amir - that home cooked food above looks scrumptious
> Quite difficult seeing that now, we ate a few hours ago and now I am hungry again!



That's how I felt looking at this thread while fasting so I just had to get involved here. I'm glad I inspired your tummy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out to Mundo Vida in Umdloti for my daughters birthday... this is a mighty fine restaurant and I would give them 10 out of 10 for everything today! What an outstanding meal!  Two BB's went with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Out to Mundo Vida in Umdloti for my daughters birthday... this is a mighty fine restaurant and I would give them 10 out of 10 for everything today! What an outstanding meal!  Two BB's went with!
> View attachment 100192
> View attachment 100194
> View attachment 100193
> View attachment 100195
> View attachment 100196
> View attachment 100197
> View attachment 100198



Nice basic simple white table cloths and good lighting inside the restaurant. Proper high end vibe to the place. Let the menu do the talking. I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

And so the journey begins... in style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Best Buffalo wings I've ever had at the Cheesecake Factory at Dubai mall. Only thing is, I was a bit too slow to take a pic. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Dessert at Tim Hortons 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## @cliff

Amir said:


> Dessert at Tim Hortons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop it

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

SABAA prize giving evening... matchy matcherson vape equipment to match the Protea jacket! Green Phantom with Skyline and BB Green!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Vape_r

@Amir you have to try Eately at the Dubai mall. One of the best Arabiatta pastas I've ever had


----------



## RayDeny

Hard day at work with a rock solid BB at my side.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## aktorsyl

RayDeny said:


> Hard day at work with a rock solid BB at my side.
> View attachment 100705


What scares me more is the fact that you seem to have a positive VS while parked 
Nice pic!


----------



## RayDeny

aktorsyl said:


> What scares me more is the fact that you seem to have a positive VS while parked
> Nice pic!



She is a 407 HP all she wants to do is climb, even when in the hangar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> @Amir you have to try Eately at the Dubai mall. One of the best Arabiatta pastas I've ever had



Will do on the return leg. I got a meeting early this morning in Saudi Arabia so I'm flying there shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> Hard day at work with a rock solid BB at my side.
> View attachment 100705



Thats awesome @RayDeny !
All those dials and gaiuges - probably makes vaping seem quite simple in comparison

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

@Amir actually just missed you, landing in Dubai tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> @Amir actually just missed you, landing in Dubai tomorrow



That would've been awesome. I can show you a side of Dubai you didn't even know existed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Short drive to Botha's Hill to forage for food... beautiful day, beautiful view, beautiful wife and excellent food!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Short drive to Botha's Hill to forage for food... beautiful day, beautiful view, beautiful wife and excellent food!
> View attachment 100720
> View attachment 100721
> View attachment 100722



Looks great @Rob Fisher 
White BBs looking very nice

And I like the chips!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Next time brother @Amir


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> Next time brother @Amir



Next time brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Room service turned out to be not so bad after all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Room service turned out to be not so bad after all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks great @Amir !

Lol

From room service to fancy restauraunts
From Durban to Dubai
I love it how the mod always jumps onto the plate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> @Naeem
> 
> 
> That looks great @Amir !
> 
> Lol
> 
> From room service to fancy restauraunts
> From Durban to Dubai
> I love it how the mod always jumps onto the plate



I call that the Fisher. My wife asks me why do I have to put the mod on the plate and I says, " @Rob Fisher told me to do it."

It is now officially known in my household as 'the Fisher.' 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> I call that the Fisher. My wife asks me why do I have to put the mod on the plate and I says, " @Rob Fisher told me to do it."



Good man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Time for some donuts and chill. Currently too hot to operate out in the desert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Out for lunch with clients. 

Saw this on the menu 

Had to take a photo for @Rob Fisher 

Lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Out for lunch with clients.
> 
> Saw this on the menu
> 
> Had to take a photo for @Rob Fisher
> 
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 100895



Nice catch... what did the clients say when the mod jumped on the plate? 

Do you even Fisher, bro? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Nice catch... what did the clients say when the mod jumped on the plate?
> 
> Do you even Fisher, bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No it didnt jump on the plate @Amir
I had to do a stealth sort of move to get the mod in place for that photo. I pretended I was moving the mod into my bag - and then it "fell over" in position for that shot. The mod then disappeared and I didnt vape till afterwards....  

I do Fisher though - my mod does like to perch on plates, however I am often scared it will fall over into the food because the side of the plate is often at an angle. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Silver said:


> No it didnt jump on the plate @Amir
> I had to do a stealth sort of move to get the mod in place for that photo. I pretended I was moving the mod into my bag - and then it "fell over" in position for that shot. The mod then disappeared and I didnt vape till afterwards....
> 
> I do Fisher though - my mod does like to perch on plates, however I am often scared it will fall over into the food because the side of the plate is often at an angle. Lol


I think once you've learned to Fisher correctly, the mod clings to corners like a limpet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> No it didnt jump on the plate @Amir
> I had to do a stealth sort of move to get the mod in place for that photo. I pretended I was moving the mod into my bag - and then it "fell over" in position for that shot. The mod then disappeared and I didnt vape till afterwards....
> 
> I do Fisher though - my mod does like to perch on plates, however I am often scared it will fall over into the food because the side of the plate is often at an angle. Lol



The Fisher [noun]: (say fee-sher) the art of balancing ones mod with a technique of immense skill and slight of wrist in an awkward position on the side of ones plate while simultaneously taking a picture with the other hand. 

This technique can be used to capture the quality of ones food, instill envy in others, make the mod appear more provocative, and also control the amount of food you eat in one sitting by leaving enough room in the plate for the mod to tip over safely. Don't try this at home. (Because it belongs in the thread, "out and about with my awesome regulated mod" and not "look what I'm doing at home thread. "


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> I think once you've learned to Fisher correctly, the mod clings to corners like a limpet.



Or like a GTi with a split differential axis system. Trust me I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

At least they have the courtesy to serve mint tea while we wait. XXX and mint tea makes for a nice combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Instead of 2 x BB's I'm on my my way out with a BB and the Skyline with extended tank!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

We decided to try a new restaurant locally... Jack Salmon Hillcrest! The main course was pretty small so some Sushi followed... the Sushi was outstanding! Then we went across the car park to another spot for coffee and I had a coffee in a cone which I could eat afterwards... novel but the coffee wasn't hot enough and there wasn't that much coffee in the cone...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Tried a new burger joint today called Texas chicken. Had a Mexicana which is like a Santa Fe but with nachos and damn it was good. Some chili cheese fries with crushed onion rings to complement the burger. Nice!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Some down time with Chai Latte and some pretzel shack by ruthless in the inbox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> We decided to try a new restaurant locally... Jack Salmon Hillcrest! The main course was pretty small so some Sushi followed... the Sushi was outstanding! Then we went across the car park to another spot for coffee and I had a coffee in a cone which I could eat afterwards... novel but the coffee wasn't hot enough and there wasn't that much coffee in the cone...
> View attachment 101207
> View attachment 101208
> View attachment 101209



Not enough chips @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Not enough chips @Rob Fisher !!



It was a case of not enough of anything Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soutie

Pico, world traveler

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Soutie said:


> Pico, world traveler
> 
> View attachment 101272



Awesome @Soutie 
Hope all going well there!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> Awesome @Soutie
> Hope all going well there!



Going amazingly thanks @Silver. Going to be taking this little pico on a tour of Europe over the next year or so so watch this space

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Soutie said:


> Going amazingly thanks @Silver. Going to be taking this little pico on a tour of Europe over the next year or so so watch this space



Ooh, this will be great @Soutie 
Looking forward to seeing the Pico travel around Europe!!

Please make for us a thread in the Travel section!
*"Soutie's Pico does Europe*"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Soutie said:


> Pico, world traveler
> 
> View attachment 101272



Nice nice backdrop there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> Ooh, this will be great @Soutie
> Looking forward to seeing the Pico travel around Europe!!
> 
> Please make for us a thread in the Travel section!
> *"Soutie's Pico does Europe*"



Hahaha I will do as soon as I hit the next country, let's see how many countries we can have this little pico can see


----------



## Silver

Soutie said:


> Hahaha I will do as soon as I hit the next country, let's see how many countries we can have this little pico can see



Are you taking a year off to travel Europe


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> Are you taking a year off to travel Europe



Nope but travel is so cheap and easy from here, we are gonna try see as much of Europe as we can over the next year. 

I wish I could take a year off. It my bank manager won't allow it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Soutie said:


> Nope but travel is so cheap and easy from here, we are gonna try see as much of Europe as we can over the next year.
> 
> I wish I could take a year off. It my bank manager won't allow it



Going to miss you at VapeCon


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lunch at Stretta Hillcrest... great food but takes a bit of time to arrive... but worth the wait!



Brie starter with bacon and onion rings! Outside with the flowers blowing some clouds!




Outstanding fillet with peppercorn sauce and hand cut chips!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Looks great and tasty Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Lunch at Stretta Hillcrest... great food but takes a bit of time to arrive... but worth the wait!
> View attachment 101352
> 
> 
> Brie starter with bacon and onion rings! Outside with the flowers blowing some clouds!
> View attachment 101354
> View attachment 101355
> 
> 
> Outstanding fillet with peppercorn sauce and hand cut chips!
> View attachment 101356



But why is the mod not on the plate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for my one hour of working per week. Management meeting at my company. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A trip to the Midlands for lunch!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> A trip to the Midlands for lunch!
> View attachment 101631
> View attachment 101632
> View attachment 101633
> View attachment 101634



How was the beer tasting?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about for my one hour of working per week. Management meeting at my company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is just amazing @Rob Fisher 

Not sure what is more amazing:

The mod
The tank
The angle of the photo (by the way, I love that)
Or that you work for one hour a week - hehe 
not sure how accurate that is though - we give you lots of work to do on here!!! 
And/or you spend many a hour giving us tasks to do!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> How was the beer tasting?



Very nice! There was one beer called Caffeine something and it was bloody marvellous!


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> Very nice! There was one beer called Caffeine something and it was bloody marvellous!



I love my Craft beer. Rob when your are down in Cape Town again you should visit Banana Jam Cafe in Kenilworth. Nice Caribbean spot with 30 taps of local and international Craft beers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## piffht

Silver said:


> That is just amazing @Rob Fisher
> 
> Not sure what is more amazing:
> 
> The mod
> The tank
> The angle of the photo (by the way, I love that)
> Or that you work for one hour a week - hehe
> not sure how accurate that is though - we give you lots of work to do on here!!!
> And/or you spend many a hour giving us tasks to do!!!



@Rob Fisher, what is this mod? DAMN, it's really, beautiful.


----------



## Rob Fisher

piffht said:


> @Rob Fisher, what is this mod? DAMN, it's really, beautiful.



The Orange one is a Billet Box but I guess you are asking about the Pine Cone Resin Wapari... it's 26650 Mod with an SX350J Chipset.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## piffht

VapeSnow said:


> I love my Craft beer. Rob when your are down in Cape Town again you should visit Banana Jam Cafe in Kenilworth. Nice Caribbean spot with 30 taps of local and international Craft beers.



Big shoutout to the food there as well. That jerk chicken burger with brie, sweet chili, avo... The Cuban flatbread, the chili mussel pot...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## piffht

Rob Fisher said:


> The Orange one is a Billet Box but I guess you are asking about the Pine Cone Resin Wapari... it's 26650 Mod with an SX350J Chipset.



Yeah, definitely that one. I'm usually not that fazed about mods' looks at all, but I must say, that's really a showpiece of note. 

It looks like fossilised Trilobites trapped in turquoise amber. It's amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

piffht said:


> Yeah, definitely that one. I'm usually not that fazed about mods' looks at all, but I must say, that's really a showpiece of note.
> 
> It looks like fossilised Trilobites trapped in turquoise amber. It's amazing.



"Fossilised Trilobites" - lol that is amazing @piffht !
A rare find indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going out for the day... mods protected by my Decse pouches... BB in the White one and the Wapari Pine Cone in the blue! Spare juice, wallet and phone used for taking the pic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arrived at Springbok Lodge







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That looks great @Rob Fisher 
Enjoy!

Find us a Springbokkie


----------



## Rob Fisher

Epic fail. Took out my fancy camera and eight million times zoom and went to test it. Battery flat and spare batteries three hours a way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic fail. Took out my fancy camera and eight million times zoom and went to test it. Battery flat and spare batteries three hours a way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Make best use of the opportunity - relax and vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

You know you're getting old when you start going to your friend's 40th bday party...Luckily the Goon and some trusty DIY is here to make me feel better...One day closer to pension!!!Hah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Went the Spur route for a quick fix to a steak craving. Brown billet box for dessert style vape with Chai Latte (getting hooked and that stuff) and Black billet box for menthol style vape with black no-jito


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> Arrived at Springbok Lodge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy @Rob Fisher Nambiti is a fantastic reserve. Stayed at Springbok Lodge many moons ago, when it was owned by John Smit and Percy Montgomery....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grab some beers on the way back from the bush and have some beer tasting at home!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Segway Time on the Durban Beachfront! I love the Segway!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can you find Nemo? Well that's easy... how about the Hellfire Phantom with Vapor Giant Mini?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Meraki took its first trip into the wild today!  And the BB in the Desce Bag as backup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> The Meraki took its first trip into the wild today!  And the BB in the Desce Bag as backup.
> View attachment 102445
> View attachment 102446
> View attachment 102447
> View attachment 102448
> View attachment 102449



It looks much smaller than I expected


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> It looks much smaller than I expected


Just leaving that quote there.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tai

Life is good. CBC Amber Weiss at TukTuk micro brewery in Franschhoek. Rose3 and XXX

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> It looks much smaller than I expected



It is small... damn cute and comfortable!


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> It is small... damn cute and comfortable!



I like em like that... Don't wanna walk around giving off a vibe that there's a pack of smokes in your pocket.


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> Just leaving that quote there.



LoL leave me alone you pervert... I'm not feeling to bright today the kids kept me up all night

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

On my travels today I found myself in Durban North so popped in for a quick visit to H2Vape... good to see the store busy and well stocked! Meraki and Skyline went with!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> On my travels today I found myself in Durban North so popped in for a quick visit to H2Vape... good to see the store busy and well stocked! Meraki and Skyline went with!
> View attachment 102556
> View attachment 102557
> View attachment 102558


That wall is not complete. I can't find a penis drawing on it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Christos said:


> That wall is not complete. I can't find a penis drawing on it...


Who knows, maybe Rob drew one to bring the universe back in sync.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

aktorsyl said:


> Who knows, maybe Rob drew one to bring the universe back in sync.


I hope so. Collision course with the sun if Rob didn't


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> Who knows, maybe Rob drew one to bring the universe back in sync.



I heard he traced it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> I heard he traced it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

VK opening. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Vapeking opening... some nice mods...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Vapeking opening... some nice mods...
> View attachment 102695



The RPG just slays man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Fun in the sun:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Shongolololololo something lounge at jhb airport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> Shongolololololo something lounge at jhb airport.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dude are u ever at home

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> dude are u ever at home



I dont even know where home is anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About in JHB.

Outstanding Risotto at the restaurant next to VK Fourways!



Relaxing with a beer at the VK Fourways opening!



On my way to do some gambling at Monte!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is a new restaurant at Monte (outside on the left as you exit) called Milk and Honey... small and limited menu but outstanding decor, service and food! I will be eating there again and again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

A day with friends on Umhlanga Beach... what a perfect day... clean water... no wind... warm sun... Meraki V2 and Skyline!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Work hard play hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday lunch at Stretta... Pasta time!




And to finish an Amaretto Don Pedro!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

A day out on the dam fishing... good for the Soul!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> A day out on the dam fishing... good for the Soul!
> View attachment 103760
> View attachment 103761
> View attachment 103762
> View attachment 103771
> View attachment 103763
> View attachment 103764
> View attachment 103765
> View attachment 103766
> View attachment 103767
> View attachment 103768
> View attachment 103769



Nice number plate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome pics @Rob Fisher !!!
What tank was that?
I can't keep up


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome pics @Rob Fisher !!!
> What tank was that?
> I can't keep up



Hi Ho @Silver it's German Engineering at it's best... made in Austria. It's the Vapor Giant Mini. Great flavour and 100% leak proof even in the hot midday sun! Easy to refill on the go. Took it fishing today as the final test and it passed with flying colours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver it's German Engineering at it's best... made in Austria. It's the Vapor Giant Mini. Great flavour and 100% leak proof even in the hot midday sun! Easy to refill on the go. Took it fishing today as the final test and it passed with flying colours.



Great to hear Rob, thanks
This Vapor Giant sounds like its fabulous!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BB out for a swim

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

On Tap Festival 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JB1987

Doing some whisky tasting in Dullstroom, definitely worth going to Wild About Whisky if you're in the area

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

JB1987 said:


> Doing some whisky tasting in Dullstroom, definitely worth going to Wild About Whisky if you're in the area
> 
> View attachment 104039


Now I need a whisky! Looks so appetizing. And the VT with leather fits perfectly. Hopefully an awesome cigar juice in there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Short visit to the Casino for a couple of hours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thai food for lunch today... Nugget went with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Soutie

After a long days work, having a Guinness and a Vape overlooking the sea down in Essex

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Max

Frikken Frikken Frikken Awesome @Soutie and hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## Soutie

Max said:


> Frikken Frikken Frikken Awesome @Soutie and hope all is well with you and your family.




Things are amazing @Max. Thanks man.


----------



## Amir

The things I have to eat and do to maintain good business relationships ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## tool

Have fun. What food is that?


----------



## Amir

tool said:


> Have fun. What food is that?



It's called A'rabi... an Arab dish adopted from Yemen. They slow cooks chunks of sheep meat in a fire pit for a good couple of hours then serve on a bed of rice. Everybody eats from the same big plate while sitting on the floor in a circle around it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## tool

I know something similar, it's called Beschbarmak, but it's done with selfmade noodles instead of rice. My wifes family is from Kasachstan, it's common over there, and it's very tasty (if you like sheep, if not, it's done with chicken, but then you're a chicken, too...).


----------



## TheV

Team Lunch FTW:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Amir

tool said:


> I know something similar, it's called Beschbarmak, but it's done with selfmade noodles instead of rice. My wifes family is from Kasachstan, it's common over there, and it's very tasty (if you like sheep, if not, it's done with chicken, but then you're a chicken, too...).



Oh I'm all for trying new things and seeing the world and different cultures is right up my alley. I've eaten goat, camel and chicken variations of the same dish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

Taking the kids out to play today




And dad get to play with his new Fuchai and Medusa reborn combo.
Billet box is just always there to photo bomb a family portrait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

The Cricket joining me for breakfast with friends:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Halfdaft

Amir said:


> Oh I'm all for trying new things and seeing the world and different cultures is right up my alley. I've eaten goat, camel and chicken variations of the same dish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How did the camel taste? I can't imagine eating it...


----------



## Amir

Halfdaft Customs said:


> How did the camel taste? I can't imagine eating it...



It's a high quality meat but it all comes down to the actual cooking which can make or break it. Fortunately I ate with people who know how to cook it so the experience was fairly pleasant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Done with carbs for a while... Cajun Chicken Salad.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Done with carbs for a while... Cajun Chicken Salad.
> View attachment 105773



Done with carbs! That will last until dessert !

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CeeJay

TheV said:


> The Cricket joining me for breakfast with friends:



I see you're enjoying your Cricket a lot since acquiring it. Awesome mod, simple, no frills, easy on the pocket. I love mine, it's honestly thee best budget mod out there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TheV

CeeJay said:


> I see you're enjoying your Cricket a lot since acquiring it. Awesome mod, simple, no frills, easy on the pocket. I love mine, it's honestly thee best budget mod out there.


I absolutely love this little "cheapie". It looks the part. Its a solid device. Battery life is great. Fires like a champ. I have nothing bad to say about it.
Yeah, it doesn't have a screen. Yeah, it doesn't have a million buttons. Yeah, it doesn't have USB.
It has a fire button and it "goois" power. (whilst still protecting me from myself)
I was in 2 minds about getting one but I'm super glad I eventually pulled the trigger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Really could not face the chore of cooking tonight. Wish I did though. Sad to see an old and trusted SA establishment wither and die in this way...


Regards

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## TheV

On the road again...




...just my standard daily drive to work but why can't every day be special?!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Mac75

Another week in Lusaka






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Mac75 said:


> Another week in Lusaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I currently have 200 Zambians with me in my group for hajj... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wine tasting time. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

A very early year end function with the Reload:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

Mac75 said:


> Another week in Lusaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy bud, i love lusaka. The people in Zambia are awesome
Are you staying in the Ryalls


----------



## Mac75

E.T. said:


> Enjoy bud, i love lusaka. The people in Zambia are awesome
> Are you staying in the Ryalls



It is indeed a lovely place and people are awesome. My 4th trip here. Looking forward to coming back. Protea Cairo Rd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for a healthy Sunday lunch at Stretta. Awesome food. Would have loved chips instead of salad but am being good especially because my wife is with me. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About for dinner at Chez Nous Westville. Prawn starter and then a half deboned chicken. Delish!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , just sp you know I took my wife and mom out for lunch yesterday to Ocean Basket and I got a BIG portion of chips!!
Hehe

Chips , chips, ooh I love them chips

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , just sp you know I took my wife and mom out for lunch yesterday to Ocean Basket and I got a BIG portion of chips!!
> Hehe
> 
> Chips , chips, ooh I love them chips



Hi Ho @Silver you can afford to eat chips because you are skraal! I can't...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac

Do you ever worry one of your beauties could end up in the belly of one that got away?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wine and food night. But let's start with a craft beer. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next course. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next course. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooo yummy. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dessert. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coffee Time. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooo some cold liquid chocolate to end the night. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Amir

My desire to sample the unknown is slowly drawing to a close. This was one harsh meal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> My desire to sample the unknown is slowly drawing to a close. This was one harsh meal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Harsh or not a meal is a meal!

What was it if I may?


----------



## Halfdaft

I just love the contrast between Rob's food/vape posts and Amir's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Harsh or not a meal is a meal!
> 
> What was it if I may?



One is fried fish one is grilled fish, served on a bed of half white rice and half brown rice... the brown rice is cooked in the oil of the fish. Both fish were served with head and skin still intact. Side dish was a salad which consisted of a quartered onion, a lemon, and some spicy leaves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay

Chilling at my Vape Store of choice in Cape Town, Vape Lab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This is for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Jos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Fun with Friends

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome cup of coffee to start and then an excellent Southern Fried Chicken Salad! RPG BB on the job!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

After a long hard 2 months of toil and work in the desert, my mission has sadly come to an end. A farewell trek into the wilderness of the desert was in order. But first, we must feed.... then pray. There's something about old mosques that capture me... then some camel feeding... then Arabian style tea party to close off the day.
















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> After a long hard 2 months of toil and work in the desert, my mission has sadly come to an end. A farewell trek into the wilderness of the desert was in order. But first, we must feed.... then pray. There's something about old mosques that capture me... then some camel feeding... then Arabian style tea party to close off the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a lovely looking adventure!

Safe travels back my friend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Amir said:


> After a long hard 2 months of toil and work in the desert, my mission has sadly come to an end. A farewell trek into the wilderness of the desert was in order. But first, we must feed.... then pray. There's something about old mosques that capture me... then some camel feeding... then Arabian style tea party to close off the day.



@Amir - the "long hard 2 months" does not reflect in your photos 

Safe travels back


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

The Alien and Reload have been a little bit neglected lately. Decided to take the combo out for a braai:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> After a long hard 2 months of toil and work in the desert, my mission has sadly come to an end. A farewell trek into the wilderness of the desert was in order. But first, we must feed.... then pray. There's something about old mosques that capture me... then some camel feeding... then Arabian style tea party to close off the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome dude. Fly safe


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Amir - the "long hard 2 months" does not reflect in your photos
> 
> Safe travels back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I've had the occasional spot of down time which mainly consists of dinner parties with work colleagues so that's kinda like work... the lack of photos and posts should speak for itself though lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> What a lovely looking adventure!
> 
> Safe travels back my friend



Thanx mate. Home beckons with a sore heart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome dude. Fly safe



Thanx mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Thanx mate. Home beckons with a sore heart
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As much as I love travelling, I love coming home even more. I can totally relate...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Will be good to have you back @Amir . You have been MIA of late  

Hope you earned well so we can see your vapemail purchases pile up again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

So I thought I am done with tanks, but yesterday I went into my vape shop in Bloemfontein and get a Ijoy Captain, flavour for days, no leaking. I think it is going to be a keeper.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Petrus said:


> So I thought I am done with tanks, but yesterday I went into my vape shop in Bloemfontein and get a Ijoy Captain, flavour for days, no leaking. I think it is going to be a keeper.
> View attachment 106816


Epic "tuin vape" there @Petrus

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

A lovely Sunday Brunch with @NewOobY and his wife

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Olive and Oil Umhlanga. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

If I'm not mistaken that bowl looks Carb Laden Mr Fooosher

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> A lovely Sunday Brunch with @NewOobY and his wife



That looks delicious @TheV 
Making me hungry now...
Send my regards to @NewOobY and please ask him not to be so quiet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> That looks delicious @TheV
> Making me hungry now...
> Send my regards to @NewOobY and please ask him not to be so quiet!


It was indeed delicious! 


> Rosemary, balsamic and garlic roasted sirloin. With fresh onions, tomato and brie cheese. Served with chips



I shall definitely send your regards 
I've been giving him a lot of flak for being so quiet.
He said he will try and be a bit more active. I shall bug him daily

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> You skipped main course?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Will be good to have you back @Amir . You have been MIA of late
> 
> Hope you earned well so we can see your vapemail purchases pile up again!



Lol thanx... I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> As much as I love travelling, I love coming home even more. I can totally relate...



The traveling doesn't really bother me much and I quite enjoy it... the hard part is missing my boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nope I forgot to take the starter course pic... was too hungry... had cheesy garlic prawn starter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

And so the journey begins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> And so the journey begins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You still haven't showed us what you got for your boys!


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> You still haven't showed us what you got for your boys!



Love, hugs and kisses. 

I got for em roller skates and water pistols. The eldest is 2 so I bought out of social convention not really necessity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Amir said:


> Love, hugs and kisses.
> 
> I got for em roller skates and water pistols. The eldest is 2 so I bought out of social convention not really necessity
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I used to travel a lot when my youngest two were quite little. It does become a challenge at some stage to decide what to get. So my daughter got scarves from every country that I visited, and my son got coins and fridge magnets. They loved it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I used to travel a lot when my youngest two were quite little. It does become a challenge at some stage to decide what to get. So my daughter got scarves from every country that I visited, and my son got coins and fridge magnets. They loved it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A simple thing we tend to take for granted... the boys are short of nothing. They literally have everything... yet they only play with things that aren't toys. They're still young tho so once they're a bit older and I see what they take a liking to then it will become easier. For now it's all plastic and disposable because they play with it for the first hour then it's broken. Then back to the vape cupboard they go... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I used to travel a lot when my youngest two were quite little. It does become a challenge at some stage to decide what to get. So my daughter got scarves from every country that I visited, and my son got coins and fridge magnets. They loved it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh and my dad, who ran this business before my bro and I, used to get me number plates cause I loved cars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Amir said:


> Oh and my dad, who ran this business before my bro and I, used to get me number plates cause I loved cars
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dad's a doctor now and all I get is advice about how if I don't stop vaping I'm gonna die. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> A simple thing we tend to take for granted... the boys are short of nothing. They literally have everything... yet they only play with things that aren't toys. They're still young tho so once they're a bit older and I see what they take a liking to then it will become easier. For now it's all plastic and disposable because they play with it for the first hour then it's broken. Then back to the vape cupboard they go...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mac75

Goodmorning Lusaka






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Home sweet home 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Amir said:


> Home sweet home
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Welcome back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Honestly speaking... SA has to be one of the best countries in the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TheV

A Wednesday not spent at work ... pretending I can still party with students

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> A Wednesday not spent at work ... pretending I can still party with students



Still seems like a winner of a day buddy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Still seems like a winner of a day buddy.


It was indeed! I had a fantastic time. Its great skipping "school" once in a while and just doing something fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> It was indeed! I had a fantastic time. Its great skipping "school" once in a while and just doing something fun



As long as the principle does not catch you all is fine and dandy. You need to get yourself a reo grand: just a thought. They are amazing vape setups.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> A Wednesday not spent at work ... pretending I can still party with students


That is just soooo not fair. While the rest of us have to work. Looks like a fun day out though 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> As long as the principle does not catch you all is fine and dandy. You need to get yourself a reo grand: just a thought. They are amazing vape setups.


The principle gives me discretionary leave for skilling up so I'm safe as far as that is concerned 
I eagerly and patiently await your demo when the time is right. I really don't want to need more vape toys. But I do so want new vape toys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> That is just soooo not fair. While the rest of us have to work. Looks like a fun day out though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


It was a great day out. Unfortunately it is back to work tomorrow. And Friday will likely run into Saturday... so there is that! :|


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> It was a great day out. Unfortunately it is back to work tomorrow. And Friday will likely run into Saturday... so there is that! :|


2xpanado and lots of water. Keeps us old folks going. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> 2xpanado and lots of water. Keeps us old folks going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Yeah, the water is absolutely key. I shall survive though. I'm pretty sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Yeah, the water is absolutely key. I shall survive though. I'm pretty sure


And how are we feeling this morning after partying with the students all day?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> And how are we feeling this morning after partying with the students all day?


The fact that I've been at the office since 6:15 should speak for itself. (and no, that is not just sleeping under my desk just btw  )
I might be 'old' but my experience in the field means I know how to handle myself

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> The fact that I've been at the office since 6:15 should speak for itself. (and no, that is not just sleeping under my desk just btw  )
> I might be 'old' but my experience in the field means I know how to handle myself


Haha. Ou kuiergat

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha. Ou kuiergat
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Exactly. I was looking at some of the students that arrived with much (too much) enthusiasm in the morning, passed out in the dirt a not hours later, thinking ... "You youngins have much to learn!"

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Exactly. I was looking at some of the students that arrived with much (too much) enthusiasm in the morning, passed out in the dirt a not hours later, thinking ... "You youngins have much to learn!"


Hehe. Btw what do you teach?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Hehe. Btw what do you teach?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


What I don't teach is for the young ones to behave themselves! They will have to learn that the hard way 

If the question was serious, I'm not in any kind of teaching profession. I'm a code monkey. I just refer to not going to work as skipping school  (excuse any confusion I might have caused)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> What I don't teach is for the young ones to behave themselves! They will have to learn that the hard way
> 
> If the question was serious, I'm not in any kind of teaching profession. I'm a code monkey. I just refer to not going to work as skipping school  (excuse any confusion I might have caused)


Lmao. Ok kewl. My bad.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> Home sweet home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the best feeling eh


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> What I don't teach is for the young ones to behave themselves! They will have to learn that the hard way
> 
> If the question was serious, I'm not in any kind of teaching profession. I'm a code monkey. I just refer to not going to work as skipping school  (excuse any confusion I might have caused)



If I don't go to work, I'm literally skipping school  I work at a university, but I don't teach (before that question comes). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Home sweet home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome back @Amir !
That is a marvellous post. Captures that coming home feeling so well.
Enjoy


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Amir !
> That is a marvellous post. Captures that coming home feeling so well.
> Enjoy



Thank you... Ain't no place like home

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Just the best feeling eh



There's nothing like it bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CeeJay

New puppy, a Japanese Shiba Inu. His name is Kenai (from Brother Bear)

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## TheV

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 107234
> 
> New puppy, a Japanese Shiba Inu. His name is Kenai (from Brother Bear)


This post had me scrolling up to check your location! I wanted to come pet Brother Bear 
He is adorable!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CeeJay

TheV said:


> This post had me scrolling up to check your location! I wanted to come pet Brother Bear
> He is adorable!!!



I was about to offer a swap, him for the reload.... But I see it's sold.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheV

CeeJay said:


> I was about to offer a swap, him for the reload.... But I see it's sold.


You savage!  hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 107234
> 
> New puppy, a Japanese Shiba Inu. His name is Kenai (from Brother Bear)


Too damned cute man!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheV

A coffee and a vape with @antonherbst:






Thanks for the Reo demo bud. She is a beauty to behold and an experience for sure! That XXX is just so smooth in there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> A coffee and a vape with @antonherbst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Reo demo bud. She is a beauty to behold and an experience for sure! That XXX is just so smooth in there!



Please steal his white @hands tip for me... Thanx
Oh while you at it... See if you can snag that XXX for me as well. I'm out of XXX and Naked Brainfreeze

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Please steal his white @hands tip for me... Thanx
> Oh while you at it... See if you can snag that XXX for me as well. I'm out of XXX and Naked Brainfreeze


Our outing is over unfortunately... but I'll see @antonherbst again in about 2 weeks or so. I'll see if I can ninja some stuff off him for you 
We did try the white @hands tip on my Wasp ... but he was eyeballing me like a hawk, so I doubt I'm gonna have any success with that mission

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> A coffee and a vape with @antonherbst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Reo demo bud. She is a beauty to behold and an experience for sure! That XXX is just so smooth in there!



In reply to this photo we have one from a different perspective. 



It was a good outing to just vape and coffee and chat and juice with @TheV such an amazing person and always a good chat to have a different perspective on vape. I am glad the reo could impress you with the vape and yes its a damn smooth vape. That wasp nano is really calling for me to buy one but i must resist the urge to do as i have good quality vape gear already. 

And @Amir the hands tip can not be jimmied away as "forged in fire will say" it will kill. . I love the color and the shape alot more that i wanted to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> In reply to this photo we have one from a different perspective.
> View attachment 107783
> 
> 
> It was a good outing to just vape and coffee and chat and juice with @TheV such an amazing person and always a good chat to have a different perspective on vape. I am glad the reo could impress you with the vape and yes its a damn smooth vape. That wasp nano is really calling for me to buy one but i must resist the urge to do as i have good quality vape gear already.
> 
> And @Amir the hands tip can not be jimmied away as "forged in fire will say" it will kill. . I love the color and the shape alot more that i wanted to.



i'm not after the tip because I need it... I'm after it because I have one just like it and I want to be the only one to have it. Besides, I just confirmed with @hands and he says yours is an SXK clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> i'm not after the tip because I need it... I'm after it because I have one just like it and I want to be the only one to have it. Besides, I just confirmed with @hands and he says yours is an SXK clone



Oh the tip on the ol16? That one you can have.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Oh the tip on the ol16? That one you can have.



Nice try...


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Nice try...


The white one on the serpent mini tank?
The white one on the ol16 is the original ol16 tip. I am confused?


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> In reply to this photo we have one from a different perspective.
> View attachment 107783
> 
> 
> It was a good outing to just vape and coffee and chat and juice with @TheV such an amazing person and always a good chat to have a different perspective on vape. I am glad the reo could impress you with the vape and yes its a damn smooth vape. That wasp nano is really calling for me to buy one but i must resist the urge to do as i have good quality vape gear already.
> 
> And @Amir the hands tip can not be jimmied away as "forged in fire will say" it will kill. . I love the color and the shape alot more that i wanted to.


Thanks for popping around Anton. It was lekker to take a couple of minutes and just go chill with a nice coffee and some good company. Always a blast chatting to you!
I can see why you love the Reo and why its taken primary position in your vaping arsenal.
I hope you enjoy the VGOD juice! Let me know how it is in the Reo when you get around to it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Thanks for popping around Anton. It was lekker to take a couple of minutes and just go chill with a nice coffee and some good company. Always a blast chatting to you!
> I can see why you love the Reo and why its taken primary position in your vaping arsenal.
> I hope you enjoy the VGOD juice! Let me know how it is in the Reo when you get around to it!



Thanks Vaughan for the juice. Ill post a photo of it later in vape mail and will definately let you know once i have finnished my reo+xxx binge. I can not wait to taste it in the reo.


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Thanks Vaughan for the juice. Ill post a photo of it later in vape mail and will definately let you know once i have finnished my reo+xxx binge. I can not wait to taste it in the reo.


My pleasure bud. I think its going to be a wonderful experience considering the difference with the XXX between the 2 attys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> My pleasure bud. I think its going to be a wonderful experience considering the difference with the XXX between the 2 attys



Just for those interested parties. The 2 different atties in question here is the 

Ol16 and merlin mini rta. To me the merlin mini is the best flavor atty amd the ol16 is my reo bf squonk atty. 

The difference is considerable in flavor but stil amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> The white one on the serpent mini tank?
> The white one on the ol16 is the original ol16 tip. I am confused?



Not the OL16 one


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about in Paris with my CLZ. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> My pleasure bud. I think its going to be a wonderful experience considering the difference with the XXX between the 2 attys



@TheV - XXX is my goto juice. This is what @Naeem has kindly organized to meet me at the airport in CT on Saturday






I am also hoping to meet @Oupa during my trip to pay the necessary respect for his creation 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Not the OL16 one



Hands needs to check his own stock. That curvy tip is his work. And a tip he loved to vape on. Now its mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV - XXX is my goto juice. This is what @Naeem has kindly organized to meet me at the airport in CT on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to meet @Oupa during my trip to pay the necessary respect for his creation
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a very nice juice, I must admit. Now that I've tasted it I find it sad that I don't (yet) have a bottle of it in my stock. I will rectify this sooner rather than later!
Oh and airport juice FTW buddy. I'm sure you are looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

first job for the evening, vandalized supply in Philippi

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Hands needs to check his own stock. That curvy tip is his work. And a tip he loved to vape on. Now its mine.



lol I was just kidding when I said it was an sxk clone dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> lol I was just kidding when I said it was an sxk clone dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Like i said in an earlier post. You have me confused. This just proves my point. Ill hopefully meet you at a next vape meet or vapecon next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about in Paris with my CLZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Asesome @Rob Fisher !!
CLZ/Skyline looking great in front of the Eiffel tower!
Yeah baby

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about in Paris with my CLZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



PS - @Rob Fisher , it looks like its a bit chilly there because it appears you are wearing a long sleeved pullover. 

I bet you wearing shorts though !


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not mine but playing with a Frankie. Hope to get one at the show. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> PS - @Rob Fisher , it looks like its a bit chilly there because it appears you are wearing a long sleeved pullover.
> 
> I bet you wearing shorts though !



I am indeed wearing shorts... and they are giving me funny looks because I'm the only person in Paris wearing shorts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Amir said:


> It's called A'rabi... an Arab dish adopted from Yemen. They slow cooks chunks of sheep meat in a fire pit for a good couple of hours then serve on a bed of rice. Everybody eats from the same big plate while sitting on the floor in a circle around it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'd like that.


----------



## Amir

kev mac said:


> I think I'd like that.



It's kinda hard not to like actually... The spirit of brotherhood is strongest when breaking bread... Imagine how much more intense that is when sharing a plate

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Introducing Hulk to the outside world

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Introducing Hulk to the outside world


You sneaky bugger. Congrats.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> You sneaky bugger. Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thank you  What a lovely pocket mod!
This time I will tame the Exocet... I absolutely will

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

*Hulk *looks fantastic @TheV !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Thank you  What a lovely pocket mod!
> This time I will tame the Exocet... I absolutely will


I am not buying this one 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Time for some golf while i am still allowed to play. 
Spot the goon 





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lovely photo @BioHAZarD
I see the Goon! hehe
Callaway drivers and Titleist irons. Nice!

Lol, why are you "still allowed to play"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Lovely photo @BioHAZarD
> I see the Goon! hehe
> Callaway drivers and Titleist irons. Nice!
> 
> Lol, why are you "still allowed to play"


Newborn from november. So my time will be very limited.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Newborn from november. So my time will be very limited.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Ah, well *congrats *on that - just epic! 
Hope it all goes well and that soon you will be revisiting the golf course and training the little one on how to wield a club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

The B.B. to keep me going

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Ah, well *congrats *on that - just epic!
> Hope it all goes well and that soon you will be revisiting the golf course and training the little one on how to wield a club


Definitely. my 3yr old is almost old enough to go with
Thanks @Silver

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Hulking out with Hulk:





At the movies:





And a wonderful Hazelnut Latte after:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome @TheV 
Hulk looks fabulous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Awesome @TheV
> Hulk looks fabulous!


Thanks @Silver. I was very skeptical of the Green but it is definitely growing on me 
It is my little ugly duckling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Thanks @Silver. I was very skeptical of the Green but it is definitely growing on me
> It is my little ugly duckling



Lol
Far from ugly though

When i was contemplating what colour BB to get i saw Rob Fisher's green one in the flesh and it looked epic. I eventually ended up going for Silver but that green still haunts me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Lol
> Far from ugly though
> 
> When i was contemplating what colour BB to get i saw Rob Fisher's green one in the flesh and it looked epic. I eventually ended up going for Silver but that green still haunts me


I think that silver one of yours looks great. It really just fits in everywhere. You don't have to be like @Rob Fisher and buy 10 different BB's to match all your handbags  (<- I wish I could though!)

Maybe one day when I'm big I will also join the auth BB club! A man can dream

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Burger & Lobster, Bree St, CT - tiny menu, delicious food. We found it by chance. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> I think that silver one of yours looks great. It really just fits in everywhere. You don't have to be like @Rob Fisher and buy 10 different BB's to match all your handbags  (<- I wish I could though!)
> 
> Maybe one day when I'm big I will also join the auth BB club! A man can dream



Ah, different colours! Now we talking
I need to play more with my BB to "tune it" in properly and if that goes well it would be nice to have two or just maybe three with different colours representing different juices.
As for authentic, I think it is quite a heavy price - so i am still unsure at this stage if having more authentics will be justified in my case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Burger & Lobster, Bree St, CT - tiny menu, delicious food. We found it by chance. Highly recommended.
> 
> View attachment 107950
> 
> 
> View attachment 107951
> 
> 
> View attachment 107952



Oh my gosh, that looks scrumptious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707

KB_314 said:


> Burger & Lobster, Bree St, CT - tiny menu, delicious food. We found it by chance. Highly recommended.
> 
> View attachment 107950
> 
> 
> View attachment 107951
> 
> 
> View attachment 107952



Oh my damn, that looks brilliant - will definitely have to go and make a turn past there very soon. 

Thanks for sharing @KB_314

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Waiting for the wife with the Kaos & Crown V3..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Nadim_Paruk said:


> View attachment 107988
> 
> 
> Waiting for the wife with the Kaos & Crown V3..


The time this was posted and looking at the sun in the photo does not make sense? Where do you live where the sun shines at 3 in the morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> The time this was posted and looking at the sun in the photo does not make sense? Where do you live where the sun shines at 3 in the morning


Serious flash on that camera phone  hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Lol
> Far from ugly though
> 
> When i was contemplating what colour BB to get i saw Rob Fisher's green one in the flesh and it looked epic. I eventually ended up going for Silver but that green still haunts me



Silver for @Silver - so predictable 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Silver for @Silver - so predictable
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol @RenaldoRheeder 
I do prefer silver to gold for atties. And i do like silver in general
But the reason i actually got silver for my bb in the end is that i love my silver Reo with its black door (aka thumper) so i loved the look of the silver bb with the black door. Hehe 

The silver on the bb is gorgeous. Its a brushed silver, not shiny. Its lovely. 

That said, most of the colours are amazing on the bb. The finish is impeccable. So it makes the colour choice very difficult.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LynkedZA

Relaxing on vacation. Made my life easier by putting my two favourite juices in my favourite devices.






Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk
@Pindyman @Keyaam @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Walk haven with the dogs and an amazing vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## OPium46

Having a nice lunch at Slaley  This craft beer is great 





Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

At a wedding i deejayed last night. 
HCigar VT75D and the GBox with my new lemon cake mix and a brandy&coke. Simply blissful.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

Mac75 said:


> Goodmorning Lusaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been fighting the FOMO to get a BB. Seriously, the struggle is real. And pics of beauties like this really test my resolve.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## OPium46

Raindance said:


> I've been fighting the FOMO to get a BB. Seriously, the struggle is real. And pics of beauties like this really test my resolve.
> 
> Regards


That does look neat 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Raindance said:


> I've been fighting the FOMO to get a BB. Seriously, the struggle is real. And pics of beauties like this really test my resolve.
> 
> Regards


Yeah the only thing stopping me is that there is no stock of the blue one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> I've been fighting the FOMO to get a BB. Seriously, the struggle is real. And pics of beauties like this really test my resolve.
> 
> Regards



You know you want it. Just let go of the fomo and get an sxk bb. They are totally worth it. I am enjoying mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

Raindance said:


> I've been fighting the FOMO to get a BB. Seriously, the struggle is real. And pics of beauties like this really test my resolve.
> 
> Regards



I just stopped fighting the inevitable and you should too bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Mac75 said:


> I just stopped fighting the inevitable and you should too bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





antonherbst said:


> You know you want it. Just let go of the fomo and get an sxk bb. They are totally worth it. I am enjoying mine.



You guys are not making this any easier, Lol.

Currently doing some much needed repair and renewing/restoration work on the house so during this time I need to act all grown up with responsibilities and priorities and all that.

Maybe "from Dad to Dad" this Christmas.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> You guys are not making this any easier, Lol.
> 
> Currently doing some much needed repair and renewing/restoration work on the house so during this time I need to act all grown up with responsibilities and priorities and all that.
> 
> Maybe "from Dad to Dad" this Christmas.
> 
> Regards



It is the responsible thing to do and get youself a sxk bb. . Not wanting to push you but its just funny as i was in this same situation saturday evening, and got me a bb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep

Not really out but loving the Apple pie and vaping apple pie in the goon 1.5

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

A quick mini meet with the manne
Was awesome to meet both of you
@KZOR
@RenaldoRheeder





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Swimming date with Evod1

Water is nice and smooth...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> A quick mini meet with the manne
> Was awesome to meet both of you
> @KZOR
> @RenaldoRheeder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



@BioHAZarD - nothing mini in that meet mate - earth moving stuff - life changing revelations. I think I like this squonking thing big time. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> A quick mini meet with the manne
> Was awesome to meet both of you
> @KZOR
> @RenaldoRheeder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Ooh, nice pic!
Thanks @BioHAZarD 
I can just imagine the conversation between the three of you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Ooh, nice pic!
> Thanks @BioHAZarD
> I can just imagine the conversation between the three of you


Yeah was awesome. Small world @KZOR teaches at the high school from which i matriculated many many moons ago.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Yeah was awesome. Small world @KZOR teaches at the high school from which i matriculated many many moons ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Oh wow, small world indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

antonherbst said:


> The time this was posted and looking at the sun in the photo does not make sense? Where do you live where the sun shines at 3 in the morning



Lol sorry man! Posted the picture a bit late..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

TheV said:


> Serious flash on that camera phone  hahaha


Hahaha no special flash at all! 
Just posted it a bit too late...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hahaha no special flash at all!
> Just posted it a bit too late...


No worries bud. I was just teasing. I do the exact same thing 


4th braai for the weekend (before the 5th one tonight!)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Lol sorry man! Posted the picture a bit late..



No problems bud. It was just funny to me to have seen the post time and the bright day light picture. I have also done a delayed post before.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> No worries bud. I was just teasing. I do the exact same thing
> 
> 
> 4th braai for the weekend (before the 5th one tonight!)



The hulk looks good. How many tank fulls did the braais cause for the hulk consume?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> The hulk looks good. How many tank fulls did the braais cause for the hulk consume?


Thanks bud. The Green is really growing on me, liking it more every day 
Believe it or not. I'm still on the same tank that I topped up this morning! 
This thing sips juice compared to some of my other toys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Thanks bud. The Green is really growing on me, liking it more every day
> Believe it or not. I'm still on the same tank that I topped up this morning!
> This thing sips juice compared to some of my other toys.



Oh agreed on that. The billet box is a low consumer of juice. I really had to vape to finnish the berryblaze i had in it from yesterday. Enjoy the last free minutes of this long weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Oh agreed on that. The billet box is a low consumer of juice. I really had to vape to finnish the berryblaze i had in it from yesterday. Enjoy the last free minutes of this long weekend.


Thanks bud, you too!
I'm looking forward to our next meet 
... and now you also need a @hands BB tip

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Thanks bud, you too!
> I'm looking forward to our next meet
> ... and now you also need a @hands BB tip



The bb buy has made my funds a little low but yes i will have to get a new tip for the bb also now. Not only an ol16 tip anymore. 2 tips from hands in my near future.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Frank Zef



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Frank Zef said:


> View attachment 108139


Now that's what you call chilling!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Coffee and a Vape with @Constantbester! (thanks for the BB plug buddy!!!)








(^ @BioHAZarD, you might recognize that black BB!)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Coffee and a Vape with @Constantbester! (thanks for the BB plug buddy!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^ @BioHAZarD, you might recognize that black BB!)



@Constantbester is that an original bb? 

And i know that backdrop. Nice place for a vape meet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Coffee and a Vape with @Constantbester! (thanks for the BB plug buddy!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^ @BioHAZarD, you might recognize that black BB!)


LMAO all that effort and you just ended up with another one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Constantbester

antonherbst said:


> @Constantbester is that an original bb?
> 
> And i know that backdrop. Nice place for a vape meet.


Hahaha....i wish, its @TheV 's old BB. It was visiting him today...just got it some new plates. And now I to need a new driptip to match those beautiful plates.



TheV said:


> Coffee and a Vape with @Constantbester! (thanks for the BB plug buddy!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^ @BioHAZarD, you might recognize that black BB!)


Thanks for a great outing @TheV was really a pleasure to just sit, vape, enjoy the view and drink some koffie with nice company. And of course thank you for letting me taste the juice you brought along, those are really some amazing flavours you got in that bag of yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Constantbester said:


> Hahaha....i wish, its @TheV 's old BB. It was visiting him today...just got it some new plates. And now I to need a new driptip to match those beautiful plates.
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great outing @TheV was really a pleasure to just sit, vape, enjoy the view and drink some koffie with nice company. And of course thank you for letting me taste the juice you brought along, those are really some amazing flavours you got in that bag of yours.



So the Hulk was visiting with his older brother Doctor Strange on this vape meet. Awesome colors on Dr Strange @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> LMAO all that effort and you just ended up with another one


Don't judge me  haha
I'm older, wiser and more patient! This time I will get it right 



Constantbester said:


> Hahaha....i wish, its @TheV 's old BB. It was visiting him today...just got it some new plates. And now I to need a new driptip to match those beautiful plates.
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great outing @TheV was really a pleasure to just sit, vape, enjoy the view and drink some koffie with nice company. And of course thank you for letting me taste the juice you brought along, those are really some amazing flavours you got in that bag of yours.


Thanks for taking the time out of your study schedule to come join me. It was nice doing more than just business for a change. Had a lekker chill and chat with your my friend. Glad you enjoyed the juices!



antonherbst said:


> So the Hulk was visiting with his older brother Doctor Strange on this vape meet. Awesome colors on Dr Strange @Constantbester


@Constantbester, sounds like your BB just got a name! 
Dr Strange, I like it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester

TheV said:


> Don't judge me  haha
> I'm older, wiser and more patient! This time I will get it right
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time out of your study schedule to come join me. It was nice doing more than just business for a change. Had a lekker chill and chat with your my friend. Glad you enjoyed the juices!
> 
> 
> @Constantbester, sounds like your BB just got a name!
> Dr Strange, I like it


Hahaha...I agree. It suits her. It's not a "him" because I can't bring myself to suck on a "male" mod.... or maybe I must say it suits it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Constantbester said:


> Hahaha...I agree. It suits her. It's not a "him" because I can't bring myself to suck on a "male" mod.... or maybe I must say it suits it


She indeed bud! Dr Strange

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Constantbester

TheV said:


> She indeed bud! Dr Strange


Me like me like

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Coffee and a Vape with @Constantbester! (thanks for the BB plug buddy!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^ @BioHAZarD, you might recognize that black BB!)



Love your pics @TheV 
Where was that? Looks very nice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Love your pics @TheV
> Where was that? Looks very nice


Thanks @Silver.
It is at Blue Crane Restaurant just down the road from my office.
A very cool spot for an easy midday coffee for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Thanks @Silver.
> It is at Blue Crane Restaurant just down the road from my office.
> A very cool spot for an easy midday coffee for me



Wow, that is an awesome looking place @TheV
Thanks
Must try go there sometime when in Pta
Or maybe we need to arrange a mini meet...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Wow, that is an awesome looking place @TheV
> Thanks
> Must try go there sometime when in Pta
> Or maybe we need to arrange a mini meet...


If you are ever in the area please shout. I would love to have a coffee with you 
Just bring that sexy silver BB of yours so that I can drool all over it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> If you are ever in the area please shout. I would love to have a coffee with you
> Just bring that sexy silver BB of yours so that I can drool all over it



Will let you know @TheV ...
The silver BB will certainly enjoy the outing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Quick breakfast snacks before we leave for the motherload in PE. Alien loaded with XXX handing in there somewhere 








Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Don't drip and drive... unless you squonk, then go nuts!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## MrDeedz

Awesome morning, back to the Grind! breakfast time YUM! 
Rocking the VooPoo Drag mod with the VooPoo demon RDA with some PCC speshial reserve

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

Hulk not understanding why people still smoke

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Halfdaft

Putting my one of my first squonk set ups through it's paces

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Podjiekos comp friends got 4th place at least

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Mission SA completed. I do have 4 less mods, but now I have 4 more vaping children  with the unmarried kids at the wedding.






Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Mission SA completed. I do have 4 less mods, but now I have 4 more vaping children  with the unmarried kids at the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And looking snazzy iDad! Hope you guys are having a wonderful wedding day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Hulk goois braai!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Awesome like a Sunday morning... really starting to appreciate this OAk matured pecan pie for what it is!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Hulk enjoying a fun day out in the sun! 





















And I didn't want to risk Hulk hulking out on me because of the fire ... so I put her away for the last photo:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Hulk enjoying a fun day out in the sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't want to risk Hulk hulking out on me because of the fire ... so I put her away for the last photo:



It seems as thou the Hulk is a real fun party animal.? Glad it is enjoy the main attention now that you have the build to your liking in it. I still vape mine on an at least 2 hourly basis. The REO has come back into my hand and trumping the other mods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> It seems as thou the Hulk is a real fun party animal.? Glad it is enjoy the main attention now that you have the build to your liking in it. I still vape mine on an at least 2 hourly basis. The REO has come back into my hand and trumping the other mods.


Hulk is my go to mod for the proper out and about activities hey. Such a great mobile device ... and indeed, with the correct build the vape is just up there!
Yeah man, that Reo is just your thing hey. Nice for you to have the BB, but if the Reo is where it is at for you then it deserves the attention

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Hulk enjoying a fun day out in the sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't want to risk Hulk hulking out on me because of the fire ... so I put her away for the last photo:



Where on earth was that @TheV?
Looks like such a jol
Was it Wild Waters?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Where on earth was that @TheV?
> Looks like such a jol
> Was it Wild Waters?


Indeed it was sir! H2O @ Wild Waters 
It was a great time. Luckily we went early with the intention of leaving at 5pm ... just as the storm rolled in

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Indeed it was sir! H2O @ Wild Waters
> It was a great time. Luckily we went early with the intention of leaving at 5pm ... just as the storm rolled in



Wow, ok cool
I used to go there like over 20 years ago, when it was just Wild Waters
They had this almost vertical drop slide that was wicked and way ahead of its time 
Loved that place !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Wow, ok cool
> I used to go there like over 20 years ago, when it was just Wild Waters
> They had this almost vertical drop slide that was wicked and way ahead of its time
> Loved that place !


Nice! I unfortunately never had the pleasure of visiting it as an actual water park.
20 years ago (I'm flattering myself, more like 25-30) we used to go to Splash in Centurion... which also hosted a couple of kickass H2O parties many years later for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

When you have the right company its not a problem being stuck in traffic:

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

iPanther heading back to Cape Town XXX'ed and ready to go






Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> iPanther heading back to Cape Town XXX'ed and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safe travels bud! I need to get some XXX for Hulk!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

iNBOX and Panama taking over from iPanther - quick picnic stop 






Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Halfway to Oppikoppi!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Just right of the reo you can see Down Steyns house in Steyn city. 

The REO and the BB keeping me sane today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Just right of the reo you can see Down Steyns house in Steyn city.
> 
> The REO and the BB keeping me sane today.
> View attachment 109123


lol, "house" 

Winning combo you have there bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> lol, "house"
> 
> Winning combo you have there bud!



House “yes” ,as the construction cost was R250mil.  We consulted for the company that did the ashalt work at it and it was monster big work. So i recon “house” suits it fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tanko built... such an easy build! More later once I have spent the day out with it!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Good morning Cape Town 







Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Good morning Cape Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is a sure fire winner view. Wow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Good morning Cape Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lovely one @RenaldoRheeder 

By the way, it's cold and grey skies here in JHB at the moment

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

Mother in law's birthday today:
The naked alien almost a year old and still going.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

The BB tagging along for some golf





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Vape_r

BioHAZarD said:


> The BB tagging along for some golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Where you playing today bud?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Vape_r said:


> Where you playing today bud?


Parow 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r

Nice, I got a game at Atlantic beach tomorrow, lets hope this weather holds up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Vape_r said:


> Nice, I got a game at Atlantic beach tomorrow, lets hope this weather holds up


Nice one buddy. Beware of the cobras

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> The BB tagging along for some golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Ooh, nice @BioHAZarD 
I just renewed my golf membership the other day
Good intentions....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Ooh, nice @BioHAZarD
> I just renewed my golf membership the other day
> Good intentions....


Awesome. Its a good 1st step. Now go play golf.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome. Its a good 1st step. Now go play golf.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



@BioHAZarD, @Silver has no time for golf now - we are going to start our juice mixing soon 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @BioHAZarD, @Silver has no time for golf now - we are going to start our juice mixing soon
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Njoy guys

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Out and about for lunch. Food hasn't arrived yet and I'm starving. 

Evod1 is a stealth machine of note

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wife and I are out to a movie. I can't remember when last I came to the movies. 

The movie we are about to see is American Made. My wife says she wants to watch it. I am easy. 

It's in one of these VIP cinemas. Hehe. Almost full reclining lazy boy chairs. This is so cool!

Evod and popcorn on hand!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Oh Sh1t movie about to start. Image not uploading nicely I think signal is bad in the cinema. 

Will try upload again or after the movie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Wife and I are out to a movie. I can't remember when last I came to the movies.
> 
> The movie we are about to see is American Made. My wife says she wants to watch it. I am easy.
> 
> It's in one of these VIP cinemas. Hehe. Almost full reclining lazy boy chairs. This is so cool!
> 
> Evod and popcorn on hand!


Those cinemas are like @Rob Fisher ’s mods compare to the rest of the worlds mods, in a league of their own! Prestige life, enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spent the morning at Sir Vape... the coffee is just amazing and the donuts just the best!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

The golf was crap but the beer and the BB made up for it.





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

BioHAZarD said:


> The golf was crap but the beer and the BB made up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Need these ultem plates! Looks mal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Movie done. Back home.

Movie was very good. Lots of fun. Tom Cruise.

Here's the pic I was trying to upload. Hehe

For me, the main attraction is the popcorn and wine gums !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jengz said:


> Need these ultem plates! Looks mal


Noonclouds buddy

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Movie done. Back home.
> 
> Move was very good. Lots of fun. Tom Cruise.
> 
> Here's the pic I was trying to upload. Hehe
> 
> For me, the main attraction is the popcorn and wine gums !!


For me the main attraction is that evod! Love these setups of yours and a valpre! At the ‘normal’ movies they sell nestle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> For me the main attraction is that evod! Love these setups of yours and a valpre! At the ‘normal’ movies they sell nestle



Haha

The thing is we did not go to this VIP cinema out of choice
We went to the cinema because my wife said that movie she wanted was showing there
Then when we got there we booked it and the guy said its in the VIP one, they have two there I think

It was rather pleasant and spacious. Nice to have the juice holder and the wider arm rests
I didnt recline because i would probably fall asleep!
Sound in the movie was excellent

I certainly wouldnt mind going there again for an epic blockbuster.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Wife and I are out to a movie. I can't remember when last I came to the movies.
> 
> The movie we are about to see is American Made. My wife says she wants to watch it. I am easy.
> 
> It's in one of these VIP cinemas. Hehe. Almost full reclining lazy boy chairs. This is so cool!
> 
> Evod and popcorn on hand!



Oh man I haven’t been to the cinema in ages and that was pretty much an every weekend story during the courtship stages and the first year into marriage. Now I have to wait till I’m on the plane to see the latest movies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Friep

Day out with the inlaws family today. Nice view for the day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

To finish the day a friend was kind enough to bring us this all the way from menlin:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

The green mod fits in with the scenery @Friep 
Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Midnight tipe snack: spoiled normal doughnuts for me. The missing one is a normal glazed doughnut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

I had two of those a few months ago
They were incredible
I know what you mean @Friep !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Silver said:


> I had two of those a few months ago
> They were incredible
> I know what you mean @Friep !


I just love doughnuts but these are the king of doughnuts for me currently until I find something better and now to get some of these treats in vape form...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Last South African breakfast before returning to Yola.







Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stillwaters

Safe journey mate, and hope you enjoy all your new toys

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Out and about with the Fuchai 213 with some NCV Trinity on Ice @ Vaal River

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Nice photo @Nadim_Paruk !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Lekker Sunday afternoon,South African style...Eland wors for everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

mmmm.... nice one @Jp1905 
What juice were you vaping with the wors braaing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> To finish the day a friend was kind enough to bring us this all the way from menlin:
> View attachment 109514



Oh how you are just adding to my "drool" i have been on a doughnut want for the last 2 weeks, my schedule have just not let itself go past a shop(krispy creme) to buy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> Oh how you are just adding to my "drool" i have been on a doughnut want for the last 2 weeks, my schedule have just not let itself go past a shop(krispy creme) to buy.


Hope you plan some into your schedule. We where lucky enough for a friend to deliver these to us. She first brought some testers on friday night where I got cheated out of a milktart one. Luckily she had to work on Saturday and offered to pick some up for us on her way home.

Today my diet starts so no more sweets for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> Hope you plan some into your schedule. We where lucky enough for a friend to deliver these to us. She first brought some testers on friday night where I got cheated out of a milktart one. Luckily she had to work on Saturday and offered to pick some up for us on her way home.
> 
> Today my diet starts so no more sweets for me.



If all goes well and i can finish my schedule and step out i am deliberately driving to my closest Krispy Creme to buy as the want just went of the cliff into excessive drool. 

About the diet. In Afrikaans i have a saying.

Als die wat ek sien "die,eet" ek.

done with my diet, no pressures.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Coffee and a vape with @antonherbst:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Coffee and a vape with @antonherbst:



As always it was a nice vape meet. That sick af and trinity clone juices are winners in my books. I enjoyed the vape and as always the conversation was equally good. Thanks for the choc mint “teaser” juice. I am going to finnish the mango mist in my reo and then have the choc mint juice in it again and enjoy it like always. We will definatelt meet up again and happy vaping @TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Coffee and a vape with @antonherbst:





antonherbst said:


> As always it was a nice vape meet. That sick af and trinity clone juices are winners in my books. I enjoyed the vape and as always the conversation was equally good. Thanks for the choc mint “teaser” juice. I am going to finnish the mango mist in my reo and then have the choc mint juice in it again and enjoy it like always. We will definatelt meet up again and happy vaping @TheV



Sounds like the date went well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> As always it was a nice vape meet. That sick af and trinity clone juices are winners in my books. I enjoyed the vape and as always the conversation was equally good. Thanks for the choc mint “teaser” juice. I am going to finnish the mango mist in my reo and then have the choc mint juice in it again and enjoy it like always. We will definatelt meet up again and happy vaping @TheV


Always fun to have a coffee and a chat with you buddy!
Let me know how the Chocmint Shake works in the Reo for you.
Glad you enjoyed trying some of the new juices with me.
I haven't had a moment to even attempt it until today. What an awesome setting and with great company!



BioHAZarD said:


> Sounds like the date went well


Date went well indeed! I'll come visit you for a vape date eventually man, don't be jelly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Sounds like the date went well



Dont be jelly man. Come visit us and we can all have a coffee and a vape one day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Always fun to have a coffee and a chat with you buddy!
> Let me know how the Chocmint Shake works in the Reo for you.
> Glad you enjoyed trying some of the new juices with me.
> I haven't had a moment to even attempt it until today. What an awesome setting and with great company!
> 
> 
> Date went well indeed! I'll come visit you for a vape date eventually man, don't be jelly



With the choc mint i will let you know how it goes and we should get other vapers in pta to join us over a vape lunch and coffee meet next time. To really get the other vapers jelly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Always fun to have a coffee and a chat with you buddy!
> Let me know how the Chocmint Shake works in the Reo for you.
> Glad you enjoyed trying some of the new juices with me.
> I haven't had a moment to even attempt it until today. What an awesome setting and with great company!
> 
> 
> Date went well indeed! I'll come visit you for a vape date eventually man, don't be jelly





antonherbst said:


> Dont be jelly man. Come visit us and we can all have a coffee and a vape one day.



Such jokers  Definitely one day guys 
Looks like it was a beautiful day there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Such jokers  Definitely one day guys
> Looks like it was a beautiful day there


A bit of a cold morning but the afternoon is fantastic... it was tough going back to work  haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> A bit of a cold morning but the afternoon is fantastic... it was tough going back to work  haha


I can imagine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Never really "stuck" in traffic with a BB in your hand...

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Ozeran

Out at the Pilanesburg. Coffee on the deck.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Ozeran

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton

having a thirst quencher at Die Kneipe

so is Ultem the color of beer?????

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

picautomaton said:


> having a thirst quencher at Die Kneipe
> 
> so is Ultem the color of beer?????
> View attachment 109971



The ultem is very close to that “soweto pepsi” of yours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton

antonherbst said:


> The ultem is very close to that “soweto pepsi” of yours.



Capital S please, always fresh and does the job.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

Coffee and a vape with @Constantbester and @Cor!





Thanks for a lekker mini vape meet boys. It was great fun

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Coffee and a vape with @Constantbester and @Cor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for a lekker mini vape meet boys. It was great fun


Awesome that you guys are meeting up for mini-meets!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Awesome that you guys are meeting up for mini-meets!


Its always great meeting up with fellow vapers just to chill and have a chat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester

Thanks @TheV and @Cor as always it was flippen lekker gewees. Thank you for all the great testers @TheV

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Constantbester said:


> Thanks @TheV and @Cor as always it was flippen lekker gewees. Thank you for all the great testers @TheV


Really glad you enjoyed tasting some of the mixes buddy. Just let me know which recipes you need

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

TheV said:


> Really glad you enjoyed tasting some of the mixes buddy. Just let me know which recipes you need


I second @Constantbester on that one thanx so so much for all the epic tasteynesssss it really was amazing.And was mega epic to spend time with you guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Coffee and a vape with @Constantbester and @Cor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for a lekker mini vape meet boys. It was great fun



I see 2 (maybe 3) problems in this photo?



Lets see of the participants at this vape meet who can guess all 3 faults.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I see 2 (maybe 3) problems in this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see of the participants at this vape meet whi can guess all 3 faults.


Alien is headless 
Hadaly needs a hands tip
And because it's you... There is no Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Alien is headless
> Hadaly needs a hands tip
> And because it's you... There is no Reo



Oh, so real to know, you know what is missing from the picture. 

Next time i might just join in on these vape meets.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Oh, so real to know, you know what is missing from the picture.
> 
> Next time i might just join in on these vape meets.


Please do! The Blue Crane vape meet is growing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Friep

Just got love good coffee and a good vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

TheV said:


> Its always great meeting up with fellow vapers just to chill and have a chat



Think we still need that jealousy rating. The mini vape meets has me green with envy every time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Please do! The Blue Crane vape meet is growing





Friep said:


> Think we still need that jealousy rating. The mini vape meets has me green with envy every time



Friep you are close enough to pta to be at the next “mini vape meet” @ the Blue crane venue. . I am thinking thursday is a good day for a meet. @TheV @Constantbester @Cor @Friep 

Anybody else could also join us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

antonherbst said:


> Friep you are close enough to pta to be at the next “mini vape meet” @ the Blue crane venue. . I am thinking thursday is a good day for a meet. @TheV @Constantbester @Cor @Friep
> 
> Anybody else could also join us.


Ile be there.Its going to be epic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Friep you are close enough to pta to be at the next “mini vape meet” @ the Blue crane venue. . I am thinking thursday is a good day for a meet. @TheV @Constantbester @Cor @Friep
> 
> Anybody else could also join us.


Next week Thursday sounds like a plan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> Friep you are close enough to pta to be at the next “mini vape meet” @ the Blue crane venue. . I am thinking thursday is a good day for a meet. @TheV @Constantbester @Cor @Friep
> 
> Anybody else could also join us.



This is actually true think you guys might be the closest vapers. Will need to make a plan to go there now if only I didn't work on Thursdays and had a action plan to get the wife onboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> This is actually true think you guys might be the closest vapers. Will need to make a plan to go there now if only I didn't work on Thursdays and had a action plan to get the wife onboard.



I recon there is a very important parcell to be picked up in pta by only you as it is very fragile and only your eyes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Next week Thursday sounds like a plan!



We can make it for 12 then i can surely meet and we shal vape away. Cause cloudy weather in pretoria for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

A night out to Roccomamas and Rogue is supervising the consumption of these amazing food menus. And yes the food in the last photo is all mine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> A night out to Roccomamas and Rogue is supervising the consumption of these amazing food menus
> View attachment 110233
> View attachment 110234


Sjo buddy. That looks great! and Rogue fits in really well there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Sjo buddy. That looks great! and Rogue fits in really well there



I just had to cause she fits. I just think my reo and brainfreeze flavor would have fitted in more than the frosteez at this moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> I recon there is a very important parcell to be picked up in pta by only you as it is very fragile and only your eyes.


Lol this might become an expensive trip if I have to return with something for her.
Just checked out the blue crane restaurant looks epic can't believe I haven't seen this place ever lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Really glad you enjoyed tasting some of the mixes buddy. Just let me know which recipes you need



Ahh - great idea - 10ml samples for the December meet  noted 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> I see 2 (maybe 3) problems in this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see of the participants at this vape meet who can guess all 3 faults.



I can only spot two mistakes - the headless Alien and headless guy in the background 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I can only spot two mistakes - the headless Alien and headless guy in the background
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I can confirm that @Constantbester does in fact have a head... understandably my priority was to get the mods in frame

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I can only spot two mistakes - the headless Alien and headless guy in the background
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



As Vaughan posted so correctly earlier today



TheV said:


> Alien is headless
> Hadaly needs a hands tip
> And because it's you... There is no Reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

Some fine whiskey, Therion BF 75C and Calamity Jane in the Pulse 22.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905

Killarney motorshow,rain has me car bound...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

antonherbst said:


> A night out to Roccomamas and Rogue is supervising the consumption of these amazing food menus. And yes the food in the last photo is all mine.
> View attachment 110233
> View attachment 110234


Nice handbag Anton. Did you dress up for the occasion? Lol.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> Nice handbag Anton. Did you dress up for the occasion? Lol.



Hahaha. What would the forum do if i say yes to that question? 

And its more of a vape essentials bag than a handbag. So i allow the wife to carry my vape gear around ”since she like to spend my money i see it only fair she (work for the money) carry my gear on the odd occasion.  If she sees this post i might just be shot on site(ek is baie lief vir jou my vroutjie).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheV

It has really been a long time since I've left the house with just the mod in my hand ... with the BB at 0.7Ω @ 20W the power and juice consumption is low enough to do it without any worries:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Hulk + hands tip = Happy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

Out with the wifes friends:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Packed and mapped. Early tomorrow morning I'm going off the grid. BB riding shotgun!






See you in a week or maybe more!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Raindance said:


> Packed and mapped. Early tomorrow morning I'm going off the grid. BB riding shotgun!
> View attachment 111155
> View attachment 111156
> View attachment 111157
> View attachment 111158
> View attachment 111159
> 
> See you in a week or maybe more!
> 
> Regards


Happy trails and have a relaxing time. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Packed and mapped. Early tomorrow morning I'm going off the grid. BB riding shotgun!
> View attachment 111155
> View attachment 111156
> View attachment 111157
> View attachment 111158
> View attachment 111159
> 
> See you in a week or maybe more!
> 
> Regards



That is awesome @Raindance 
Enjoy it!
Take a photo for us to share when you get back
Travel safe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

A day out at Donnington castle in Berkshire, and a lil Pico what a wonderful place

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> Packed and mapped. Early tomorrow morning I'm going off the grid. BB riding shotgun!
> View attachment 111155
> View attachment 111156
> View attachment 111157
> View attachment 111158
> View attachment 111159
> 
> See you in a week or maybe more!
> 
> Regards



Safe travels and enjoy the rest. And remember no photos means it did not happen!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Soutie said:


> A day out at Donnington castle in Berkshire, and a lil Pico what a wonderful place
> View attachment 111167



Lovely @Soutie !
Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stop over in Dubai. Next stop Lisbon. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

A quick coffee with my BBro to hand over the SXK DNA40

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> A quick coffee with my BBro to hand over the SXK DNA40



Oh but there is one thing missing from this photo. And the problem for @TheV is i have it in my possession until we mini vape meet again

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Oh but there is one thing missing from this photo. And the problem for @TheV is i have it in my possession until we mini vape meet again


Can't wait man! I think its gonna be GREAT

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

At the staff soccer league with iPanther 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


>


you forgot your watch

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> you forgot your watch



He had to trade his watch in for partial payment of the new BB.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> He had to trade his watch in for partial payment of the new BB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> you forgot your watch


I gave it the day off 



antonherbst said:


> He had to trade his watch in for partial payment of the new BB.


Even worse ... had to trade Ivy for partial payment

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> I gave it the day off
> 
> 
> Even worse ... had to trade Ivy for partial payment



That trade of Ivy, is going to haunt you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> That trade of Ivy, is going to haunt you.


She served me well and got me back into the BB world.
I shall remember her fondly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> She served me well and got me back into the BB world.
> I shall remember her fondly



If you typed that in the wrong succession it would have been disastrous for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Out and about in the Baviaans.




Trip got cut short and I had to return home on Wednesday. Will just have to revisit Gamka's Kloof next time round.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> Out and about in the Baviaans.
> View attachment 111575
> View attachment 111576
> View attachment 111577
> 
> Trip got cut short and I had to return home on Wednesday. Will just have to revisit Gamka's Kloof next time round.
> 
> Regards


 That is a pity. But wow photos there @Raindance

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Out and about in the Baviaans.
> View attachment 111575
> View attachment 111576
> View attachment 111577
> 
> Trip got cut short and I had to return home on Wednesday. Will just have to revisit Gamka's Kloof next time round.
> 
> Regards



Thanks for sharing the photos @Raindance 
I like the one with the kettle on the Cadac!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos @Raindance
> I like the one with the kettle on the Cadac!


I can make do without many things, but a morning cup of coffee (or two, or three) is not one of them.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Not sure if this counts as ‘out and about with my awesome regulated mod’ post 

After work swim with a vape-break

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Not sure if this counts as ‘out and about with my awesome regulated mod’ post
> 
> After work swim with a vape-break
> View attachment 111579


Is that baard regulated or unregulated?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> Is that baard regulated or unregulated?


That baard is out of control man ... totally unregulated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> That baard is out of control man ... totally unregulated


I got Malay blood, I grow so a welfare excuse of a baard, so like a 20w I stick pap regulated baard... scrap that, a CLONE of a regulated baard

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Jengz said:


> I got Malay blood, I grow so a welfare excuse of a baard, so like a 20w I stick pap regulated baard... scrap that, a CLONE of a regulated baard





Nou hoe moet ek nou voel???

Twisp?

Groetnis...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Not sure if this counts as ‘out and about with my awesome regulated mod’ post
> 
> After work swim with a vape-break
> View attachment 111579



Of course it counts @Nadim_Paruk !
Nice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Raindance said:


> View attachment 111591
> 
> Nou hoe moet ek nou voel???
> 
> Twisp?
> 
> Groetnis...


Hahaha maar hoekom skeer jy jou arme baard!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Jengz said:


> Hahaha maar hoekom skeer jy jou arme baard!


After about a week the itching drives me bonkers. Plus its a TopDeck baard, hair is dark brown and the beard is freaking grey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> After about a week the itching drives me bonkers. Plus its a TopDeck baard, hair is dark brown and the beard is freaking grey.



@Raindance - the grey is a sign of a Distinguished Gentlemen. Just get through the first two weeks, then all is well and you can start saving on blades. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jengz said:


> Is that baard regulated or unregulated?


Hahaha regulated baard boeta.. 

Must just let it grow man @Jengz 



TheV said:


> That baard is out of control man ... totally unregulated


@TheV this one's for you lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hahaha regulated baard boeta..
> 
> Must just let it grow man @Jengz
> 
> 
> @TheV this one's for you lol


Growing it longer than you boeta, solid 6 years without a trim even, it’s my genes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hahaha regulated baard boeta..
> 
> Must just let it grow man @Jengz
> 
> 
> @TheV this one's for you lol


Haha I love it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

Taking the new BB to the bush for a weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

JB1987 said:


> View attachment 111666
> 
> 
> Taking the new BB to the bush for a weekend.


Digging it with the tip, very nice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987

TheV said:


> Digging it with the tip, very nice!



Thanks man! The BB tip works perfectly on the Entheon so the BB got the @hands treatment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

JB1987 said:


> Thanks man! The BB tip works perfectly on the Entheon so the BB got the @hands treatment.


Its the right thing to do!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

JB1987 said:


> View attachment 111666
> 
> 
> Taking the new BB to the bush for a weekend.



Lovely @JB1987 
Enjoy the bush!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Its the right thing to do!



Almost like he talks from own expierence

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Almost like he talks from own expierence


BB + hands == happy vape ... what else can I say

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JB1987

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An elegant vape for an elegant meal Mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 108703



@Rob Fisher Great pic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Good morning Cape Town
> 
> @RenaldoRheeder Sorry Renaldo, but no mod on earth can compete with our beautiful mountain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Lillith joining me for a round of golf 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Lillith joining me for a round of golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Possibly the last one for a while ... enjoy it bud!

Lilith looking badass with that SMM tip!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Possibly the last one for a while ... enjoy it bud!
> 
> Lilith looking badass with that SMM tip!


Thanks buddy. Yup last one for a while 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> Lillith joining me for a round of golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Keep your head down bud!! Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Lillith joining me for a round of golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



What is her handicap? Enjoy the “soeking for balls and walking”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Lillith joining me for a round of golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Love your golf shots @BioHAZarD !!!
May you have a great game

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987

Taking the BB to the Kalahari Oasis Bush Pub

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That looks great @JB1987 
Enjoy the bush pub!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> Keep your head down bud!! Enjoy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> What is her handicap? Enjoy the “soeking for balls and walking”


She is a a scratch golfer  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Love your golf shots @BioHAZarD !!!
> May you have a great game


Thanks @Silver 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

A cold night in the bush, so it's a fireplace, whisky and Calamity Jane kind of evening.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Leaving Barcelona on board the Brilliance of the seas. Tomorrow we will dock at Cannes. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

JB1987 said:


> A cold night in the bush, so it's a fireplace, whisky and Calamity Jane kind of evening.
> 
> View attachment 111736



That white skin looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Out at a burger braai for a friends bday...Some Aloha for a warm day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JB1987

And the travel of the new BB continues!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great photo @JB1987 !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987

Silver said:


> Great photo @JB1987 !


Thanks @Silver 

I'm really enjoying the Billet Box, the Therion BF with Entheon and the BB are now the only devices I need.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Took the VT inbox on her first outing 
After wandering the Grotto Beach braai area I found a little waterfall. 





After a lakker braai a walk on the beach was needed, squonking is soo convenient!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

JB1987 said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I'm really enjoying the Billet Box, the Therion BF with Entheon and the BB are now the only devices I need.



I anticipate that I will follow your example when I get back in December 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Indulging at French Toast in Hartebeespoort with the wife, mom & siblings...




Too much yummy-ness

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Aasif cape vape said:


> Took the VT inbox on her first outing
> After wandering the Grotto Beach braai area I found a little waterfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a lakker braai a walk on the beach was needed, squonking is soo convenient!



That is just awesome @Aasif cape vape 
No fair
Lots of jelly for you guys in the beautiful Cape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Indulging at French Toast in Hartebeespoort with the wife, mom & siblings...
> 
> View attachment 111818
> 
> 
> Too much yummy-ness
> View attachment 111819



Oh wow, that is so cool @Nadim_Paruk !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Silver said:


> That is just awesome @Aasif cape vape
> No fair
> Lots of jelly for you guys in the beautiful Cape!


Lol! Sorry @Silver but IMHO Cape Town is the most beautiful city in SA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monte Carlo race track. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cannes. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Monte Carlo race track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher - that is just classic
So racy!
Have wanted to visit there for ages.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Cannes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Spectacular @Rob Fisher !
Is that the ship that brought you there in the right of the pic?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Med. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Spectacular @Rob Fisher !
> Is that the ship that brought you there in the right of the pic?



Yip that’s our little tub we are on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that’s our little tub we are on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nope mistake. This is our boat. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

RPG on the road again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about on the boat taking pics of the BB with art in the background. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about on the boat taking pics of the BB with art in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are those?! Marble cellphones?!! 

This sort of art shows how subjective people's tastes are... I would pay people to take that sort of stuff out of my house. Although I can see why you would like the first one Rob, she does have her bedroom eyes on!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> What are those?! Marble cellphones?!!
> 
> This sort of art shows how subjective people's tastes are... I would pay people to take that sort of stuff out of my house. Although I can see why you would like the first one Rob, she does have her bedroom eyes on!



Art is a big thing on these cruises. They have a gallery and people pay a fortune for the paintings. I’m afraid I would rather buy vape gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

But I did like the marble cell phones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> But I did like the marble cell phones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks almost as solid as a 3310 ... almost

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

On route to the South Coast. Traditional stop at Harrismith Wimpy. 

Only problem is the Wimpy is closed for renovations. Damn!!! I love Wimpy. 







So now at Mugg & Bean...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> On route to the South Coast. Traditional stop at Harrismith Wimpy.
> 
> Only problem is the Wimpy is closed for renovations. Damn!!! I love Wimpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now at Mugg & Bean...


Enjoy the holiday @Silver! Safe travels and remember... Pics or it didn't happen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> On route to the South Coast. Traditional stop at Harrismith Wimpy.
> 
> Only problem is the Wimpy is closed for renovations. Damn!!! I love Wimpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now at Mugg & Bean...


And you're not even going to come say hello?! About 500m after the Marian Hill toll plaza you go over a bridge... Hoot like a maniac and I'll accept that as an adequate greeting!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## shaun2707

Silver said:


> On route to the South Coast. Traditional stop at Harrismith Wimpy.
> 
> Only problem is the Wimpy is closed for renovations. Damn!!! I love Wimpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now at Mugg & Bean...



That Wimpy at Harrismith is the business. I reckon every person that travelled from Gauteng to The South Coast has stopped there at one time or another. Only once you had your brekkie there, did the holiday start. 

Enjoy @Silver - safe travels!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> On route to the South Coast. Traditional stop at Harrismith Wimpy.
> 
> Only problem is the Wimpy is closed for renovations. Damn!!! I love Wimpy.
> 
> So now at Mugg & Bean



Safe travels & Enjoy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Making progress...

Wow what a cool place - the Midlands Kitchen 

BB behaving nicely

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

In Durban to help set up the new office


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## DaveH

Just out in the garden.
Not so much an awesome mod but a down to earth mod (SS Pico) and a Skyline (clone) atty.



Dave

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

I see the sea!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> I see the sea!!!


Nothing like the smell of the ocean when you're headed to the beach! Very jealous!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> I see the sea!!!


Dis lekker by die see!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

@Silver, and now you see the sea after the competition has ended....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Spur was tasty. Extra chips!






PS - getting you back for your Spur shot the other day @JsPLAYn

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New moon over the Mediterranean. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Spur was tasty. Extra chips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - getting you back for your Spur shot the other day @JsPLAYn



Hi Ho @Silver you need to be on board with me... unlimited supply of chips and eight million other dishes... I am going to roll off the plane in Durbs. Mind you I have walked over eight million steps so I may have Burt a few calories.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Spur was tasty. Extra chips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - getting you back for your Spur shot the other day @JsPLAYn


Ha ha.. take me to any fancy restaurant and I always return for my spur steaks  hope u enjoyed it one of a kind taste especially those onion rings 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver you need to be on board with me... unlimited supply of chips and eight million other dishes... I am going to roll off the plane in Durbs. Mind you I have walked over eight million steps so I may have Burt a few calories.



@Rob Fisher , it would be so cool to be on a cruise with you!
We would eat all the chips and then go sit on the deck and discuss life and vaping!
Mind you, imagine a floating vape meet

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha.. take me to any fancy restaurant and I always return for my spur steaks  hope u enjoyed it one of a kind taste especially those onion rings
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Those onion rings are very nice indeed @JsPLAYn 
Burger was great but next time i am going to try a steak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> New moon over the Mediterranean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks like a full moon 

Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Those onion rings are very nice indeed @JsPLAYn
> Burger was great but next time i am going to try a steak


If u do a steak.. order it 1 level more rare than u usually like it and ask them to bring it on a Hotplate .. it comes to the table still sizzling and stays hot thru out .. just sooooooo much better.. I love the Lazy aged steak.. with a chedamelt side 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> If u do a steak.. order it 1 level more rare than u usually like it and ask them to bring it on a Hotplate .. it comes to the table still sizzling and stays hot thru out .. just sooooooo much better.. I love the Lazy aged steak.. with a chedamelt side
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Thanks @JsPLAYn 
If the opportunity arises I will do just that!
And will try punish you with a mouthwatering photo
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Thanks @JsPLAYn
> If the opportunity arises I will do just that!
> And will try punish you with a mouthwatering photo
> Hehe


Photos most welcome lol.. encouragement for the next visit

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

The mighty Evod

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Constantbester

Having an awesome time with some good friends



Edit:
Forgot to tag my good friend @Cor and @Relene Grobler that is joining me at the good time

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

Constantbester said:


> Having an awesome time with some good friends
> View attachment 112325


Awesome shot there @Constantbester! Looks like a great time!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Constantbester

TheV said:


> Awesome shot there @Constantbester! Looks like a great time!


It is it is....all we need now is you and youre BB @TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV

Constantbester said:


> It is it is....all we need now is you and youre BB @TheV


Pop me an invite next time bud ... you know I'm always game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester

TheV said:


> Pop me an invite next time bud ... you know I'm always game


You are officially invited￼￼. Never to late to join a "lekker kuier"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mykonos Baby. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Constantbester 

And great photo of Mykonos @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Selfie of me sitting on my cabin balcony chilling. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are about to leave port and Christos the tug has come to help again. Farewell Mykonos. You were pretty but cold but still very welcoming. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> We are about to leave port and Christos the tug has come to help again. Farewell Mykonos. You were pretty but cold but still very welcoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I could have been of assistance

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> On route to the South Coast. Traditional stop at Harrismith Wimpy.
> 
> Only problem is the Wimpy is closed for renovations. Damn!!! I love Wimpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Silver Yep! There's nothing to beat Wimpy - especially their coffee. I often "vape" at the one in the mall, but what I use then is the Vinto Vape e-cig, my go-to for stealth vaping as it releases very little vapour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Beach bums

Spot the BB and Reo Red!

They get prime seats on the beach. Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Beach bums
> 
> Spot the BB and Reo Red!
> 
> They get prime seats on the beach. Lol


Ah so jealous right now, it's been far too long since I had beach sand in my shorts. The last time I was on a beach I was rocking 24mg in a eGo/CE4

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @BumbleBee. Using that as a time marker doesn't work too well for me. 

Still have some 18mg menthol nitrous oxide in a Evod. 

Beach companions today:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Lol @BumbleBee. Using that as a time marker doesn't work too well for me.
> 
> Still have some 18mg menthol nitrous oxide in a Evod.
> 
> Beach companions today:


If I recall correctly that was December 2013. Now put down the iPad and enjoy the lazy Sunday on the beach

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks @BumbleBee 
Will do! Lol. Don't have iPad on beach. Got iPhone. 

Am thinking how cool it would be to have a beach vape meet. Lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Rogue and a white ipa clarens brewed beer with the Ice Queen is having fun.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @BumbleBee
> Will do! Lol. Don't have iPad on beach. Got iPhone.
> 
> Am thinking how cool it would be to have a beach vape meet. Lol


Now that sounds like a great idea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Santorini 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JohnG

Constantbester said:


> Having an awesome time with some good friends
> View attachment 112325
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Forgot to tag my good friend @Cor and @Relene Grobler grobler that is joining me at the good time


That is an awesome line up right there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

This ones for you @JsPLAYn 

Took your advice. Lazy Aged.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> This ones for you @JsPLAYn
> 
> Took your advice. Lazy Aged.


No fair lol.. now u making me wana cut short the gap n go n have more sooner lol.... I love it  hope u enjoy it .. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Was it sizzling when u got it on hot plate?  @Silver

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> This ones for you @JsPLAYn
> 
> Took your advice. Lazy Aged.


Damn that looks good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shot from the top of the cliffs of Santorini down to our boat. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Shot from the top of the cliffs of Santorini down to our boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is in my opinion the best photo so far you have taken. The BB might be out of focus and everything but damn that is a beautiful view. It just shouts FREEDOM!!

Enjoy the remainder of the cruise Rob, its always nice to view your posts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Was it sizzling when u got it on hot plate?  @Silver
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I took your advice and asked for it on a hot plate
The plate was very hot indeed. Kept it nice and warm the whole way, thanks @JsPLAYn 
Was sizzling when they brought it then got into a bit of trouble from the wife saying i must eat and not take photos, lol

I also followed your advice on getting it one level rarer than normal
So i ordered rare instead of medium rare.
Your call was spot on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> I took your advice and asked for it on a hot plate
> The plate was very hot indeed. Kept it nice and warm the whole way, thanks @JsPLAYn
> Was sizzling when they brought it then got into a bit of trouble from the wife saying i must eat and not take photos, lol
> 
> I also followed your advice on getting it one level rarer than normal
> So i ordered rare instead of medium rare.
> Your call was spot on


Good good good lol. The idea behind one level less than prefered is because of hotplate. So u technically still get it to what u prefer coz they stop grilling it and when on hotplate it grilles more untill sizzle stops. . I learnt that by ordering well dun as I like it and when it stopped sizzling it was dry n burnt, so for me I order med to well dun and when sizzles stops it's perfectly juicy well dun  .. I'm glad u enjoyed it tho .. spur steaks 'skrik vir niks' 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Good good good lol. The idea behind one level less than prefered is because of hotplate. So u technically still get it to what u prefer coz they stop grilling it and when on hotplate it grilles more untill sizzle stops. . I learnt that by ordering well dun as I like it and when it stopped sizzling it was dry n burnt, so for me I order med to well dun and when sizzles stops it's perfectly juicy well dun  .. I'm glad u enjoyed it tho .. spur steaks 'skrik vir niks'
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hotplate was amazing @JsPLAYn 
When i finished eating it was still very hot to the touch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Early morning on the Mediterranean heading to Malta tomorrow morning. Last stop before Barcelona and Home. A day at sea to chill. Coffee and XXX in the two mods that have done most of the vaping on the trip. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Early morning on the Mediterranean heading to Malta tomorrow morning. Last stop before Barcelona and Home. A day at sea to chill. Coffee and XXX in the two mods that have done most of the vaping on the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looking at this picture i can not believe the size of the droid? Its much smaller than i have expected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Looking at this picture i can not believe the size of the droid? Its much smaller than i have expected.



Yip it is an almost perfect size. Considering it has a 26650 it’s really comfortable. When I picked it up in Paris (because Mark Todd told me to get one) I never expected it to be part of my mainstream setups. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Looks lovely @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it is an almost perfect size. Considering it has a 26650 it’s really comfortable. When I picked it up in Paris (because Mark Todd told me to get one) I never expected it to be part of my mainstream setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am jelly for that droid. Wow. 

Enjoy the last few days of holiday and vape heaven on the cruise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Glad I could have been of assistance


I didn't realise that if I needed some help tugging I could just call on you @Christos ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> I didn't realise that if I needed some help tugging I could just call on you @Christos ?


I thought Unkle @Feliks Karp would take offence if I helped you Tug...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

More iffy weather here in KZN

So indoor pool for laps. 

Evod watching carefully perched on a floater

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Classics indeed






Out for brunch

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Vape and a coffee with @antonherbst at Blue Crane:





Always lovely chilling with you bud!
That mech is something special. Lovely device 
... and thanks for my new matching tip for the Ohms! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Constantbester

TheV said:


> Vape and a coffee with @antonherbst at Blue Crane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always lovely chilling with you bud!
> That mech is something special. Lovely device
> ... and thanks for my new matching tip for the Ohms! Much appreciated


Wow @TheV that drip tipe....love at first sight

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester

TheV said:


> Vape and a coffee with @antonherbst at Blue Crane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always lovely chilling with you bud!
> That mech is something special. Lovely device
> ... and thanks for my new matching tip for the Ohms! Much appreciated


How is the mech hitting @antonherbst ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Constantbester said:


> Wow @TheV that drip tipe....love at first sight


Like it was made for the Ohms + Entheon combo hey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Vape and a coffee with @antonherbst at Blue Crane:
> 
> 
> Always lovely chilling with you bud!
> That mech is something special. Lovely device
> ... and thanks for my new matching tip for the Ohms! Much appreciated



Love the tip 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Constantbester said:


> How is the mech hitting @antonherbst ??



This is is my first tube mech so i have nothing to compare it with other than the Reos but thats not fair on both devices. 

By its own with the goon 1.5 i am massively impressed with it. Flavor and cloud for days and smooth as butter in this hot weather.

I am in love and a very happy camper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Vape and a coffee with @antonherbst at Blue Crane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always lovely chilling with you bud!
> That mech is something special. Lovely device
> ... and thanks for my new matching tip for the Ohms! Much appreciated



Glad i got the tip for you. It fits the entheon setup really well. Like you say. Made for each other.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Glad i got the tip for you. It fits the entheon setup really well. Like you say. Made for each other.


Thanks 

Keep me posted on the Insider ... and let me know how those coils work out for you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

On the beach

Blue Blue sky

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> On the beach
> 
> Blue Blue sky


Awesome photo @Silver. I'm stuck in an office all day :|

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Awesome photo @Silver. I'm stuck in an office all day :|



Don't worry @TheV 
The tables will switch around soon no doubt.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> On the beach
> 
> Blue Blue sky



Agree with @TheV here. @Silver 

Photo of the year this. Wow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Nugget and it’s cool have worked hard. Time to switch to BB Red with fresh everything. And the weather is clearing. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

Overcast on the beach but the optimistic Vaalie view is that it's not too hot. 

Haha

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Overcast on the beach but the optimistic Vaalie view is that it's not too hot.
> 
> Haha


Overcast on the beach is the best! ... and again, love the photo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

I need a new thread  mech and reg mods in one photo

Photo taken before @Sash arrived for our reo demo vape meet. 


Dexter
Rogue
Ice Queen
& nameless reo grand for @Sash to test. It was nice meeting up with you and tasting some of the mixes you make. We will be doing that again soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash

Hey @antonherbst it was nice meeting you too. Very nice setups you have there, I enjoyed them all and can definitely find a use for each and every setup you have. We will definitely meet again soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

antonherbst said:


> I need a new thread  mech and reg mods in one photo
> 
> Photo taken before @Sash arrived for our reo demo vape meet.
> View attachment 112736
> 
> Dexter
> Rogue
> Ice Queen
> & nameless reo grand for @Sash to test. It was nice meeting up with you and tasting some of the mixes you make. We will be doing that again soon.


This photo looks so trippy. For a second it looked like it was edited so that only the mods had colour while everything else was black and white.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Sash said:


> Hey @antonherbst it was nice meeting you too. Very nice setups you have there, I enjoyed them all and can definitely find a use for each and every setup you have. We will definitely meet again soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh by the way this is what we heard. 

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...s-fired-in-attempted-robbery-at-midrand-mall/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Overcast on the beach but the optimistic Vaalie view is that it's not too hot.
> 
> Haha



Nice photo you have here Silver. 

What is that slot in the tip? Airflow?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

antonherbst said:


> Oh by the way this is what we heard.
> 
> https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...s-fired-in-attempted-robbery-at-midrand-mall/


Hectic! I was just telling my wife about it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

G-Class and rabbit to keep me calm while sorting out city power

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I need a new thread  mech and reg mods in one photo
> 
> Photo taken before @Sash arrived for our reo demo vape meet.
> View attachment 112736
> 
> Dexter
> Rogue
> Ice Queen
> & nameless reo grand for @Sash to test. It was nice meeting up with you and tasting some of the mixes you make. We will be doing that again soon.


Nice photo @antonherbst! Looks like a good meet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Pool at a dodgy bar on a Thursday ... because why not

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Landing in Dubai. BBBaby Blue was the ninja vape chosen for the flight and no issues. One more flight and we are home. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Landing in Dubai. BBBaby Blue was the ninja vape chosen for the flight and no issues. One more flight and we are home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As good as holidays feel, it's always an amazing feeling to walk in your front door!

provided of course the place hasn't been looted and the kids haven't ****ed things up too much! Hahaha!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Nice photo you have here Silver.
> 
> What is that slot in the tip? Airflow?



Sorry for delayed response @antonherbst 
Didnt see that question about the tip

When i got my BB i took off several tips from other tanks etc and tried to see which one felt the best. This one I am using is from the Kangertech Protank 4. Yes, thats an airslot in the tip to increase the airflow but i keep it closed. I just like that tip because its the most comfortable of the ones I have and have grown to like it a lot for the BB. It also matches quite nicely. That was a bonus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Sorry for delayed response @antonherbst
> Didnt see that question about the tip
> 
> When i got my BB i took off several tips from other tanks etc and tried to see which one felt the best. This one I am using is from the Kangertech Protank 4. Yes, thats an airslot in the tip to increase the airflow but i keep it closed. I just like that tip because its the most comfortable of the ones I have and have grown to like it a lot for the BB. It also matches quite nicely. That was a bonus.



I know a guy that can make you a “lekker” tip for that BBB of yours.
That will look similar and be hand crafted. Thanks for the response.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dexter305

TheV said:


> Pool at a dodgy bar on a Thursday ... because why not


Love that sunken SS button bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Dexter305 said:


> Love that sunken SS button bud!


Thanks man. I've been itching to install it for a while.
As great as it looks ... it feels even better!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Cloudy and not warm outside. So not beach weather. And that means laps in the pool

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> I thought Unkle @Feliks Karp would take offence if I helped you Tug...



@Stosta is always blowing up my phone like a needy beta wanting to know if it was a one-time thing, so I'd totally be up for you tugging him as much as you want/need/can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

On the road again!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Today was a special day. I managed to arrange a great opportunity for a long overdue lunch with none other than @Stosta !

My wife and I met him and his wife at a lovely Mexican restaurant in Durbs. 

We spent a good few hours chatting about a lot of things. Lots of laughs and good times. 






I had a pizza but finished it before I could take a photo. Lol. 

This was dessert. These amazing doughnuts with ice cream. 






Was a lovely afternoon @Stosta and was super and special to spend time with you guys !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Today was a special day. I managed to arrange a great opportunity for a long overdue lunch with none other than @Stosta !
> 
> My wife and I met him and his wife at a lovely Mexican restaurant in Durbs.
> 
> We spent a good few hours chatting about a lot of things. Lots of laughs and good times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pizza but finished it before I could take a photo. Lol.
> 
> This was dessert. These amazing doughnuts with ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a lovely afternoon @Stosta and was super and special to spend time with you guys !!


I see your mod and pudding pic and raise you a picture of a guy taking one!




It was a truly special lunch! Thanks for taking time out and the effort to meet up with us!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> I see your mod and pudding pic and raise you a picture of a guy taking one!
> 
> View attachment 112918
> 
> 
> It was a truly special lunch! Thanks for taking time out and the effort to meet up with us!


Dude, if I come visit you ... can I also have some of that dessert? Looks fantastic!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Stosta said:


> I see your mod and pudding pic and raise you a picture of a guy taking one!
> 
> View attachment 112918
> 
> 
> It was a truly special lunch! Thanks for taking time out and the effort to meet up with us!



And i spoke about the photo taking yesterday and here we(@Stosta ) catch a member of the admin group(@Silver ) doing it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Today was a special day. I managed to arrange a great opportunity for a long overdue lunch with none other than @Stosta !
> 
> My wife and I met him and his wife at a lovely Mexican restaurant in Durbs.
> 
> We spent a good few hours chatting about a lot of things. Lots of laughs and good times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I



Great picture @Silver. @Stosta - respect brother - that beard is epic 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I tasted a lot of new foods on the trip around the Med but for me the Ribs at the Hard Rock Cafe in Barcelona was the winner of the trip!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

We saw a lot of beautiful churches on the trip.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flowers in Lisbon!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fried Shrimp in Barcelona at the market!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shiny Ball in Monaco with Baby Blue BB or Smurfette as she appears to be named.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smurfette and the most famous race track!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

No explanation needed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about in Athens!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Santorini!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Royal Caribbean Brilliance of the Seas and the Vape Team!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

On route back to JHB. Never nice when the holiday is over. But stopping over at the places is fun. 

Harrismith. Wimpy still closed so at the Mugg n Bean again 

Nice stop this because of all the quaint shops...






What's on the menu?






Coffee arrives. It's very nice.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Breakfast!! Looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Quick refreshment stop. Nothing like an ice cold Coke to perk you up!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

life the souf efrican way,

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sash

@Rob Fisher I am truly jealous of the pics! Amazing places those are and the foods must have been fantastic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash

Heres where my mod was today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with one of my most important converts... my Best Man... he is still using the kit I gave him a long time ago.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Max

Wimpy Thursday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Took the BB on a pilgrimage to the home of flavor. Vape pickup from Vapour Mountain reported on elsewhere.


Regards

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

When your friends are adults but behave like children:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ozeran

Weekend of camping, chilling and vaping. Voopoo Drag. Geekvape Ammit and Opus Sonic. Refreshing

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

At the airport about to board a flight. 

At my favourite place. Wimpy! Chips for brunch. Hehe.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Time to try out the Hudsons Burger in Claremont Cape Town

Smells good

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Time to try out the Hudsons Burger in Claremont Cape Town
> 
> Smells good


Only like 10 chips in that bowl @Silver ?!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Only like 10 chips in that bowl @Silver ?!



Agreed @Stosta !
Wimpy chips were way more. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Agreed @Stosta !
> Wimpy chips were way more. Lol


They're a bit bland for my liking, I like Steers chips!

And if you like skinny chips then I have a place to take you next time you're in Durban, and you get a TON of them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

First meeting 

Twisp Cue is a great meeting companion.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lunch. 

Or as @Rob Fisher would say , 'Bait'. Lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Here we go again...

First meeting. Twisp Cue in attendance

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Gosh CT is just so gorgeous. Don't know how folks get any work done here. Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> First meeting. Twisp Cue in attendance



I dont see cookies to tease @TheV with a coffee vape and cookies picture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> First meeting. Twisp Cue in attendance


Please don't mistake the Que for the teaspoon 

and thank you for not including cookies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Just arrived at the Vapour Mountain lab in CT for the first time after vaping their juices for years!

So excited

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Gosh CT is just so gorgeous. Don't know how folks get any work done here. Lol


Work?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV

Company for the drive home...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was a little too excited when my Wimpy arrived and forgot to take a pioc so here is one of the tomato sauce!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Fishvapes

Best Sunday morning vape.





Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to head back to Durbs. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to head back to Durbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safe travels back Rob. And thank you for the pleasure, no, honor, of vaping on that beautiful CLZ + Skyline combo. It is even more special in person, if that is even possible!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sushi time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Sushi time!
> View attachment 114669


Now my dinner looks like dog food....

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Nice bait @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Nice bait @Rob Fisher !


Bait! If I could vape it I would. Just imagine, TFA Salmon, CAP Wasabi, FW California Prawn Tempura... LOL

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Bait! If I could vape it I would. Just imagine, TFA Salmon, CAP Wasabi, FW California Prawn Tempura... LOL
> 
> Regards



And Flavorah Rainbow Rolls!

Imagine wasabi with menthol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Sushi time!
> View attachment 114669



This weekend I am back in SA / SUSHI is on my list to over indulge on 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Thursday so it was Wimpy time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Pretty sure BMW intended for the cup holder to be a vape holder 




Off to Lenasia to visit the in-laws.. contemplating to pop-in at Ace of Vapes

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with the BB... nearly forgot to take a pic of the fillet steak!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Fish & chips - not available in my home town in Nigeria 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Fish & chips - not available in my home town in Nigeria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Now that's real food

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

So a bit to drunk to reorganize the order but first we started t some brandy then some older brandy now on the beer thanks @Amir loving this combo still on the single coil

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Time to try out the Hudsons Burger in Claremont Cape Town
> 
> Smells good


You were sooooooo close to Woodies Burgers  they tend to put all other to shame

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> You were sooooooo close to Woodies Burgers  they tend to put all other to shame
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Ah man @JsPLAYn 
Pity
Since your advice on the hotplate steak at Spur, i will try remember Woodies for next time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B

Silver said:


> Ah man @JsPLAYn
> Pity
> Since your advice on the hotplate steak at Spur, i will try remember Woodies for next time


The colossus burger from Woodies will put you into a meat coma..... 5 pure beef patties 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Mr. B said:


> The colossus burger from Woodies will put you into a meat coma..... 5 pure beef patties
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Oh yes sir.. in the hot option even better.. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Social_Psycho

my 3 beauties chilling on my desk at work.. Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac

I'm standing by my vow to go mesh but I got a Cheap Vapeing email showing this for $29usd and my gear addiction took controll.I think it's purty. Should we call it "Rambo"? p.s. sorry for the dupes,I still have trouble w/all things tech.
But it's getting better.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about with the BB... nearly forgot to take a pic of the fillet steak!
> View attachment 115055
> View attachment 115056
> View attachment 115057
> View attachment 115058


SMOKE asked if Baby Choo got a "kitty bag"?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> SMOKE asked if Baby Choo got a "kitty bag"?



She didn't.... I was hungry...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Social_Psycho

gawd damn that was a bad idea.. Came out at a 0.09ohm built .. That's SO not for me..

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I predict a CLOUDY day ahead for me. The Crius on big brother with some Trinity Ice to warm up my life. It is exceeding my expectations!!



Running the pre-installed stock coil, 0.43 ohms at 35 W.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> I predict a CLOUDY day ahead for me. The Crius on big brother with some Trinity Ice to warm up my life. It is exceeding my expectations!!
> View attachment 115432
> 
> 
> Running the pre-installed stock coil, 0.43 ohms at 35 W.



Nice @Room Fogger !
Lol, i had to laugh, Trinity Ice warming you up. Lol, is there not enough menthol in the juice? Hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Nice @Room Fogger !
> Lol, i had to laugh, Trinity Ice warming you up. Lol, is there not enough menthol in the juice? Hehe


WS23, and a good dose of it, if my liking for this goes on I may have to change my name to DryIce,


Crispy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> I predict a CLOUDY day ahead for me. The Crius on big brother with some Trinity Ice to warm up my life. It is exceeding my expectations!!
> View attachment 115432
> 
> 
> Running the pre-installed stock coil, 0.43 ohms at 35 W.




beautiful !

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> I predict a CLOUDY day ahead for me. The Crius on big brother with some Trinity Ice to warm up my life. It is exceeding my expectations!!
> View attachment 115432
> 
> 
> Running the pre-installed stock coil, 0.43 ohms at 35 W.



Awesome pair you have. May it be a chilly cold day with the vape today.

Waiting for the feedback on the cruis thou

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stuck at work through December. At least i have my SXK BB to keep me company

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Thursday... so what time is it? Yes it's Wimpy time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

A mini meet up with @Sash and @TheV thanks to both of you and it was nice to have met your wife Sash. Vaughan as always it was fun to test the new devices you had on hand. That epetite and skyline combo might just not have made it home with you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> A mini meet up with @Sash and @TheV thanks to both of you and it was nice to have met your wife Sash. Vaughan as always it was fun to test the new devices you had on hand. That epetite and skyline combo might just not have made it home with you.


Thanks for the coffee @antonherbst! Always great chilling with you. Sorry I had to cut it short ... 
@Sash, wonderful to meet you and your wife! Thanks for all the tasters. Some very interesting juices!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

antonherbst said:


> A mini meet up with @Sash and @TheV thanks to both of you and it was nice to have met your wife Sash. Vaughan as always it was fun to test the new devices you had on hand. That epetite and skyline combo might just not have made it home with you.



@TheV @antonherbst Thanks for the meet guys, camera caught me sleeping hehe.
Vaughn you made some nice juices there my friend, keep that up and great meeting you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice evening out with mates... Holummi, Poppers and Fillet steak.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice evening out with mates... Holummi, Poppers and Fillet steak.
> View attachment 115642
> View attachment 115643


Me seeing that mod with the matching drip tip be like..........

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about dropping off daughters... Xmas parties so I have to deliver them and pick them up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about dropping off daughters... Xmad parties so I ahve to deliver them and pick them up.
> View attachment 115677


Rob ur spelling is top class there

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Rob ur spelling is top class there



Fixed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Scouse45 said:


> Rob ur spelling is top class there



Me thinks somebody stopped at the party after dropping off 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kev mac

Social_Psycho said:


> View attachment 115422
> gawd damn that was a bad idea.. Came out at a 0.09ohm built .. That's SO not for me..


 Love me a good burger,yum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_

Casual Panama Saterdays..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance

Hallucinated_ said:


> Casual Panama Saterdays..
> View attachment 115765



Where and What on earth is that @Hallucinated_ ?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Raindance said:


> Where and What on earth is that @Hallucinated_ ?
> 
> Regards


Lol (-:, its a Drilling Rig.
Mozambique.

Using my Voopo as the day2day mod, the damn thing can take i beating i tellya.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Foggas Vape lounge CT with my daughter







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff

Christmas party





Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now you making me hungry @Rob Fisher !
Looks very tasty

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Now you making me hungry @Rob Fisher !
> Looks very tasty



It was very tasty Hi Ho @Silver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bar One pudding. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , that is just great
Now i feel i need to go out and get some decadent pudding...
This thread is hard to watch too - lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Bar One pudding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rob, now you are just teasing, emailing Santa asking him to put you on the naughty list...

Enjoy, regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Out with the Evod. 
Shopping
Perching in the fridge shelf with some yoghurt 

Appropriate since it's VM Berry Blaze in the tank

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Houtbay 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Taking my wife out for a late lunch and a movie. 

Having a salad - my thinking was to save space for popcorn and wine gums which are my favourite part of movies. 

In hindsight it wasn't really a good idea. Didn't enjoy the salad. Lol. Anyhow Evod makes me happy. Bring on the popcorn ....

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Amir

Tried the hot plate thing and man oh man does Spur steak come alive... figuratively speaking of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Tried the hot plate thing and man oh man does Spur steak come alive... figuratively speaking of course
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now that looks very tasty @Amir !

Tagging @JsPLAYn

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Now that looks very tasty @Amir !
> 
> Tagging @JsPLAYn


Ha ha .. a little advice goes a long way.. pity that steak is too small man, give that man a 'lazy aged steak'

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha .. a little advice goes a long way.. pity that steak is too small man, give that man a 'lazy aged steak'
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



It’s was a second order of steak that’s why I went with the 200g portion size. Also had wings and calamari starters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Out and about on my balcony enjoying this epic sunset in Johannesburg this evening..




(Noisy Cricket II was feeling a bit left out so decided to join in) 




Couldn’t refuse getting some epic shots on the DSLR

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Back home and here is some pics that will aid as a summary of our trip. 
MSC Sinfonia


Used my vape bottles to get some brandy and whiskey onto the ship. 
Here is a m8 demonstrating it's ease of use.


Some cocktails with wifey on the pool deck.


Some Gbox and hadaly snaps.





Visit to a Portuguese island.



Back in Durban.
Yea they still exist. 


Lovely sand sculptures by a local.



View from my hotel window.


Ended the holiday with a visit to Ushaka Waterpark.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 14


----------



## Jengz

Some much needed range time

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Mahir

Took a nice stroll in Mr Rob Fishers garden




Lol all jokes aside, this is in the Wilderness, Western Cape - Definitely the most beautiful place I've seen in the Western region

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mahir said:


> Took a nice stroll in Mr Rob Fishers garden



I wish that was mine! It's beautiful!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Friep

Little impulse picnic over the weekend:

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Back home and here is some pics that will aid as a summary of our trip.
> MSC Sinfonia
> View attachment 116059
> 
> Used my vape bottles to get some brandy and whiskey onto the ship.
> Here is a m8 demonstrating it's ease of use.
> View attachment 116060
> 
> Some cocktails with wifey on the pool deck.
> View attachment 116061
> 
> Some Gbox and hadaly snaps.
> View attachment 116062
> View attachment 116063
> View attachment 116064
> View attachment 116065
> 
> Visit to a Portuguese island.
> View attachment 116066
> View attachment 116067
> 
> Back in Durban.
> Yea they still exist.
> View attachment 116068
> 
> Lovely sand sculptures by a local.
> View attachment 116069
> View attachment 116070
> 
> View from my hotel window.
> View attachment 116071
> 
> Ended the holiday with a visit to Ushaka Waterpark.
> View attachment 116072
> View attachment 116073
> View attachment 116074
> View attachment 116075



Awesome photos @KZOR 
Thanks for sharing
Looks like a great time you had!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> Back home and here is some pics that will aid as a summary of our trip.
> MSC Sinfonia
> View attachment 116059
> 
> Used my vape bottles to get some brandy and whiskey onto the ship.
> Here is a m8 demonstrating it's ease of use.
> View attachment 116060
> 
> Some cocktails with wifey on the pool deck.
> View attachment 116061
> 
> Some Gbox and hadaly snaps.
> View attachment 116062
> View attachment 116063
> View attachment 116064
> View attachment 116065
> 
> Visit to a Portuguese island.
> View attachment 116066
> View attachment 116067
> 
> Back in Durban.
> Yea they still exist.
> View attachment 116068
> 
> Lovely sand sculptures by a local.
> View attachment 116069
> View attachment 116070
> 
> View from my hotel window.
> View attachment 116071
> 
> Ended the holiday with a visit to Ushaka Waterpark.
> View attachment 116072
> View attachment 116073
> View attachment 116074
> View attachment 116075



Welcome back Meneer! Definitely looked like you had a jol. Loved the brandy in the juice bottle hack - brilliant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Chilling with @Vape Republic and @Mida Khan ‘s not so better half at elangeni Durban

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 116367
> View attachment 116368
> 
> Chilling with @Vape Republic and @Mida Khan ‘s not so better half at elangeni Durban



Great @Jengz (Edit - saw the photos now)

By the way, you didn't post a pic of your journey down.
Did you go straight through without stopping?
One way vape journey? haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 116367
> View attachment 116368
> 
> Chilling with @Vape Republic and @Mida Khan ‘s not so better half at elangeni Durban



Lol, when you said it was you, Akeel and Shuaib chilling at the Elangeni I thought i would see a pic of you guys at the restaurant or in the foyer

Not a pic of three chaps in what looks like the bed!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mida Khan

Jengz said:


> View attachment 116367
> View attachment 116368
> 
> Chilling with @Vape Republic and @Mida Khan ‘s not so better half at elangeni Durban




Epic Boys Trip!!!!! But you needed me! At least to make you a good brekky if nothing else haha I'm jealous lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mida Khan

Silver said:


> Lol, when you said it was you, Akeel and Shuaib chilling at the Elangeni I thought i would see a pic of you guys at the restaurant or in the foyer
> 
> Not a pic of three chaps in what looks like the bed!!!!






 @Silver you just made my day!!!!!! Tears rolling in laughter!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Friep said:


> Little impulse picnic over the weekend:
> View attachment 116207
> View attachment 116208
> View attachment 116209




Perfect Summer Day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan

I wouldn't mind a night under the stars here


Mahir said:


> Took a nice stroll in Mr Rob Fishers garden
> View attachment 116187
> View attachment 116186
> 
> 
> Lol all jokes aside, this is in the Wilderness, Western Cape - Definitely the most beautiful place I've seen in the Western region
> 
> View attachment 116188
> View attachment 116189
> View attachment 116190
> View attachment 116193
> View attachment 116194

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Lol, when you said it was you, Akeel and Shuaib chilling at the Elangeni I thought i would see a pic of you guys at the restaurant or in the foyer
> 
> Not a pic of three chaps in what looks like the bed!!!!


When u blow ur December budgets on Vape stuff u gotta rough it out aaahahaha, but more pics to follow

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Mida Khan said:


> Epic Boys Trip!!!!! But you needed me! At least to make you a good brekky if nothing else haha I'm jealous lol


And these guys take so long to get done, we haven’t eaten since breakfast! Im living on Vape!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mida Khan

Jengz said:


> When u blow ur December budgets on Vape stuff u gotta rough it out aaahahaha, but more pics to follow




We await the pics

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mida Khan

Jengz said:


> And these guys take so long to get done, we haven’t eaten since breakfast! Im living on Vape!



Powdering their noses while your grumbling tummy roars on lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Jengz - what happened?
Did you guys fall asleep or are the boys out on the town ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

Just getting to sleep now.





A few pics that I have... the guys from Signature Vapor in the uk joining us out and about.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Jengz said:


> Just getting to sleep now.
> View attachment 116396
> View attachment 116397
> View attachment 116398
> 
> 
> A few pics that I have... the guys from Signature Vapor in the uk joining us out and about.



Better catch your 40 winks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir

Mida Khan said:


> I wouldn't mind a night under the stars here



I'm off to Sutherland soon, apparently that's the place to be for stargazing. Will test my phones camera, maybe I can get a handcheck under the stars lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Mahir said:


> I'm off to Sutherland soon, apparently that's the place to be for stargazing. Will test my phones camera, maybe I can get a handcheck under the stars lol



That would be amazing @Mahir 
Waiting to see the photos of vaping under the stars!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mida Khan

Mahir said:


> I'm off to Sutherland soon, apparently that's the place to be for stargazing. Will test my phones camera, maybe I can get a handcheck under the stars lol



Upper Karoo is a great choice! 

Can't wait for the pics!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about at Vape Fest Durban!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about at Vape Fest Durban!
> View attachment 116480


Love that satchel, just what I am looking for. Any more details @Rob Fisher?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Love that satchel, just what I am looking for. Any more details @Rob Fisher?



Sure...

https://www.duesouthescapes.co.za/p...ekGQ7C4ycU-c7f0a7hRY8IunmUkDqDqRoCWyQQAvD_BwE

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure...
> 
> https://www.duesouthescapes.co.za/p...ekGQ7C4ycU-c7f0a7hRY8IunmUkDqDqRoCWyQQAvD_BwE
> 
> View attachment 116497


That is a good looking item!

Thanks !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> That is a good looking item!



And it's real leather and made to last forever... I have had it quite a long time and it has been on a few overseas trips and to all the vape meets... I went through a few man bags before my sweet wife shelled out for this one... it's a dash expensive but at the end of the day it's reasonable because I will never be buying another man bag...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Another swim. Evod came with. 

Water is nice and cool for a change

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

After such an epic weekend in Durban, Cape Town next up, let’s do it

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Jengz 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> View attachment 116573
> 
> After such an epic weekend in Durban, Cape Town next up, let’s do it



Shortly behind you @Jengz - flying into CT tonight 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Out and about with the kids at the park! What Sundays were made for!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Pulling a @Rob Fisher with flowers as a backdrop.


Edit: A mosfet falls under regulated device right?!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Pulling a @Rob Fisher with flowers as a backdrop.
> View attachment 116590
> 
> Edit: A mosfet falls under regulated device right?!



Lol @Christos - perhaps out and about with your squonker would be a less technically challenging thread to put it in... 

Nice pic! Nice flower! Lovely mod!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Quick stop at harismith. Chips are especially for @Silver

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Nice @Friep !
Thanks for the chips!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

...rocking the birthday 4 ml's at a time !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Early morning breakfast. After being 24h awake.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Milkshake at The Creamery Cafe Newlands






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

TACO TUESDAY YEAAAHH!! @ DIDIS Mexican














sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jengz said:


> View attachment 116162
> 
> Some much needed range time


Which range is that. Love the view.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mahir said:


> Took a nice stroll in Mr Rob Fishers garden
> View attachment 116187
> View attachment 116186
> 
> 
> Lol all jokes aside, this is in the Wilderness, Western Cape - Definitely the most beautiful place I've seen in the Western region
> 
> View attachment 116188
> View attachment 116189
> View attachment 116190
> View attachment 116193
> View attachment 116194


Some beautiful pictures there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

BioHAZarD said:


> Which range is that. Love the view.


Randpark golf course range

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

At the duck pond

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

Went to south coast mall today.
Think I might be getting old or easily irritable but guys vaping in the mall grinds my gears.
Especially matric laaities.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby @Stosta went out and about and he did like the Droid with Vapor Giant on top...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A new Greek restaurant opened in Hillcrest this week and we went tonight to try it out! First class service and the food was outstanding! We will be back!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby @Stosta went out and about and he did like the Droid with Vapor Giant on top...
> View attachment 117082


Baby Stosta definitely approved. Big Stosta preferred the gold Skyline!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Found @capetocuba out and about with his DNA250 at @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> Found @capetocuba out and about with his DNA250 at @Sir Vape!
> View attachment 117123



That @capetocuba is an animal

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> That @capetocuba is an animal



No argument there!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## capetocuba

Sir Vape said:


> That @capetocuba is an animal


I brought some much needed decorum to your shop today

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> No argument there!


Thanks for taking the effort to meet up today skipper! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Found @capetocuba out and about with his DNA250 at @Sir Vape!
> View attachment 117123


That lil magician. He's quite a lekker oke as well

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Howzit @capetocuba !
Nice to see you again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Found @capetocuba out and about with his DNA250 at @Sir Vape!
> View attachment 117123



Classic photo @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Camping at Onrus atm with Sig213 and Tokugawa.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

KZOR said:


> Camping at Onrus atm with Sig213 and Tokugawa.
> View attachment 117151



Lekker vuil coke en n wolk!Enjoy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Max

Awesome @KZOR Enjoy - At Bushman’s Nek in the Berg - Hey @BumbleBee - My Holiday Cap 
1. Vaporesso Swag
2. Wotofo SM22
3. Orochi - @Sash

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

My devices of choice for our hike this morning, we really live in an awesome country

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Another swim this morning. 

Working off some calories in preparation for some festive season eating. Lol. 

Evod watching closely.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 117197
> View attachment 117198
> View attachment 117199
> 
> My devices of choice for our hike this morning, we really live in an awesome country



Oh my word @Jengz - that is so awesome
Lucky you - to be there
Enjoy it, such a stunning view

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Oh my word @Jengz - that is so awesome
> Lucky you - to be there
> Enjoy it, such a stunning view


Lions head never fails to impress... the view is totally worth the hike!

Pity not many vapers hike! Everyone was judging me for the cloudsbroclouds

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Having decided to cut out carbs I now have coffee without milk or sweeteners both of which I'm told triggers a sugar spike I now can't drink instant (even Jacobs) so it's brewed real coffee now.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

No Carbs Breakfast!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> Having decided to cut out carbs I now have coffee without milk or sweeteners both of which I'm told triggers a sugar spike I now can't drink instant (even Jacobs) so it's brewed real coffee now.
> View attachment 117213


Milk is not carbs also u can use honey as a natural sweetner without bad side effects .. good on you Oom .. may be the best decision u made.. carbs ain't good

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JsPLAYn said:


> Milk is not carbs also u can use honey as a natural sweetner



My problem is actually sugar... and milk causes an insulin response... I should have said no carbs or anything that raises the sugar levels.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> My problem is actually sugar... and milk causes an insulin response... I should have said no carbs or anything that raises the sugar levels.


Low or no carbs is best for the health overall.. shud be my new years resolution  kudos Oom. . Regardless of ur reasoning. Its a good decision overall

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> No Carbs Breakfast!
> View attachment 117219



That breakfast looks lovely @Rob Fisher 

I agree that low or no carbs is much healthier.

But I love my chips - so that's not going to be easy for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai time.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Max

Hi @Rob Fisher - I understand - I had Type 1 Onset Diabetes take place in November 06.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Calistos today was on point. Ordered a virgin mojito to see how it’s weighs in against Haywire Mojito in the skyline and ladies and gentlemen we have a clear winner... Haywire Mojito is more on point than the syrupy hunk in my glass of ice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Calistos today was on point. Ordered a virgin mojito to see how it’s weighs in against Haywire Mojito in the skyline and ladies and gentlemen we have a clear winner... Haywire Mojito is more on point than the syrupy hunk in my glass of ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is Haywire avail in CT? .. if it matches up to a virgin mojito then it's my kind of vape.. although my wife thinks mojitos taste like toothpaste 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Is Haywire avail in CT? .. if it matches up to a virgin mojito then it's my kind of vape.. although my wife thinks mojitos taste like toothpaste
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



I got it from Jj emporium in store near me but they do ship to CT. Also, what brand of toothpaste does your wife use? I wouldn’t mind brushing my teeth with a Mojito every morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> I got it from Jj emporium in store near me but they do ship to CT. Also, what brand of toothpaste does your wife use? I wouldn’t mind brushing my teeth with a Mojito every morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha.. its the mint part of the mojito man.. but I love it.. on a hot day I pop in at drive thru KFC and get me that virgin mojitos on the go and mmmmm lol .. il check in with jjs. . Shot man

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

Butter peri peri fried prawns, vape and Gin and Tonic...oh yeahhhh baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Sash said:


> Butter peri peri fried prawns, vape and Gin and Tonic...oh yeahhhh baby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only to be enjoyed. Great combo. What juice you running in the merlin rdta?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Sash said:


> Butter peri peri fried prawns, vape and Gin and Tonic...oh yeahhhh baby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Perfect combo!!! No need to tell you to enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

Carnival said:


> Perfect combo!!! No need to tell you to enjoy


Indeed! I’m so full and sleepy now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

10 cups of coffee and I have one hell of a caffeine rush.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

10 cups @Friep ! 


Lovely photos

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

Jengz said:


> Lions head never fails to impress... the view is totally worth the hike!
> 
> Pity not many vapers hike! Everyone was judging me for the cloudsbroclouds



I live below lions head and I can honestly say that I have never once climbed lions head without passing a dude taking a smoke break.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Friep said:


> 10 cups of coffee and I have one hell of a caffeine rush.
> View attachment 117432
> View attachment 117433
> View attachment 117434


I love Beaver Creek! 

Is this from their farm? If so did you do the tour? When I did it the Barista at the end was so excited (I was visiting during off-season) to have someone to talk to he wouldn't let me leave and plastered me with coffee.

It was the one and only time I have ever felt like that from coffee or caffiene, I can't wait to go back in February!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

Stosta said:


> I love Beaver Creek!
> 
> Is this from their farm? If so did you do the tour? When I did it the Barista at the end was so excited (I was visiting during off-season) to have someone to talk to he wouldn't let me leave and plastered me with coffee.
> 
> It was the one and only time I have ever felt like that from coffee or caffiene, I can't wait to go back in February!



Jip was on the farm unfortunately we did not do the tour as it was insanely busy. Beaver creek is the highlight of my vacation here and the waffle house in ramsgate. Last year I had 13 cups did not sleep. The coffee has kick. It must be amazing to go there during off-season.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Oupa

Release the kraken! Cracking craft!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Sash

Oupa said:


> Release the kraken! Cracking craft!
> View attachment 117476


Cape Craft beer = Best + another image to tempt me to a BB!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep

Ramsgate waffle house. My holiday bucket list is almost complete.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Sash

Friep said:


> View attachment 117511
> View attachment 117512
> View attachment 117513
> View attachment 117514
> View attachment 117515
> View attachment 117516
> View attachment 117511
> View attachment 117512
> View attachment 117513
> View attachment 117514
> View attachment 117515
> View attachment 117516
> Ramsgate waffle house. My holiday bucket list is almost complete.


Wow I’m totally jealous right now, that’s what I felt like for breakfast this morning but I couldn’t convince my Mrs to make some! Looks delish

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Out for lunch with the fam. 

Have shared this before but each time I see it I just laugh - and think of skipper @Rob Fisher 

Winner winner chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sushi time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Saxenburg wine estate earlier tonight.


Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

CT to PE






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## picautomaton

A pandemonium of African Greys, plus, a Haku Chinese Grey

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Friep

Let's get that caffeine rush going.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

Rob Fisher said:


> Sushi time!
> View attachment 117558


It upsets me how often you go for sushi. 
The jealousy very real.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Lekker yoliday....

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker @Petrus !!
Where are you on holiday?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Lekker @Petrus !!
> Where are you on holiday?


Hartenbos @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about at @Sir Vape today... spent some time with @Paulie and entered the cloud comp and came third. Here is a pic of Sir Vape cooking and then my 3rd prize!



PS the cloud comp wasn't well attended and there were only 3 competitors.  But I was using a mellow 28 watts with my gold skyline.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher !!!
Sounds like a lot of fun
@Paulie !!!!!!!!
Where you ? Pop in and say hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Stopped for a quick milkshake and BB to strike a pose since I’ve been so inactive lately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Spyro said:


> It upsets me how often you go for sushi.
> The jealousy very real.


Dammit. Now i have to drive around looking for an open sushi restaurant. Bastards.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir

Love it when the immediate family crosses paths some place in the world other than home. This time we had a big one. All coming from different origins and heading to different destinations. Took the entire immediate family out for supper to my favorite burger joint in the whole wide world... 5 Guys in Mecca, Saudi Arabia. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

@Silver @Amir .. this is for you guys .. one lazy ages steak on a hotplate coming up





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Oh wow, @JsPLAYn 
Enjoy it!!
Lekker way to start the year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Haha, winner winner steak breakfast?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Out and about at the outdoor club pool. Glorious day. 

Laps followed by some lazing about with the mighty Evod

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> @Silver @Amir .. this is for you guys .. one lazy ages steak on a hotplate coming up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



The only craving that makes me wish I was home... no one in the world does steak like South Africans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Oh wow, @JsPLAYn
> Enjoy it!!
> Lekker way to start the year!


Thanks @Silver indeed is.. pssst, I was dodging braaing

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> The only craving that makes me wish I was home... no one in the world does steak like South Africans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Want ons braai hulle reg .. there ain't no shrimps on the barbies by us

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

Back home need to supervise some corn picking after a 9 hour drive loll


Excuse the terrible photo shaking after one too many cups of coffee.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

RenaldoRheeder said:


> CT to PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


That drip tip is so cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Paul33 said:


> That drip tip is so cool



It is one of those integrated BB drip tips 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Time for the real holiday to begin... landed on a little slice of heaven on earth nestled cozily between 2 small mountains on the coast of Dubai in Ras Al Khaimah Marjaan Island. 





















My boys had a blast to be out and about with so much freedom and space ahead of them. There is this calming serenity about the Middle East that makes it my favorite holiday destination. The weather is great, the people are warm and friendly, hospitality is on point... and the kids are safe!! 

I’m not even here for more than 3 hours and sunset just kicked in while writing this post so I decided to go ahead and end it off with a breathtaking view of dusk in the Middle East. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Amir vaping there not an issue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about at @Sir Vape today... spent some time with @Paulie and entered the cloud comp and came third. Here is a pic of Sir Vape cooking and then my 3rd prize!
> View attachment 117664
> View attachment 117665
> 
> PS the cloud comp wasn't well attended and there were only 3 competitors.  But I was using a mellow 28 watts with my gold skyline.



@Rob Fisher you just made my heart sore 

I was in Durban on Sat and have never competed at Sir Vape before!
How i wish that I knew about it..

Glad you won some nice goodies though!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> @Amir vaping there not an issue?



I have a theory... well more like a game plan. Confidence is key in these scenarios. Vape it like you own it. Like really dig in to it and be cleverly modest about your cloud size. Worst case scenario some low level look out sees you and throws a friendly warning your way... then quietly but assertively apologize sincerely and move on. I feel if I’m not bothering anyone with the clouds, and it’s not a designated non-vaping zone then I’m entitled to plausible deniability right?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

Amir said:


> I have a theory... well more like a game plan. Confidence is key in these scenarios. Vape it like you own it. Like really dig in to it and be cleverly modest about your cloud size. Worst case scenario some low level look out sees you and throws a friendly warning your way... then quietly but assertively apologize sincerely and move on. I feel if I’m not bothering anyone with the clouds, and it’s not a designated non-vaping zone then I’m entitled to plausible deniability right?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I don't know about there. But in SA ignorance of the law is not a valid excuse. A couple Mandela's on the other hand...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Spyro said:


> I don't know about there. But in SA ignorance of the law is not a valid excuse. A couple Mandela's on the other hand...



Ignorance of the law is never an excuse... but if there is no law yet then what? As I said... confidence is key in pulling this one off. If you gonna stand in the corner like a skelm looking all shady and stuff you generally do attract the wrong kind of attention but if you’re cool, calm and confident then there’s a easy way out of it... just say oh I’m sorry, I had no idea. Usually there’s a sign or something that says I can’t vape here... I’m terribly sorry about that. Thank you for the heads up... worked for me twice before in SA. Never had any issues elsewhere in the world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Spyro

I totally agree. @Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie

Petrus said:


> View attachment 117879


@Petrus look for the red bus there. Best hake and calamari you will eat in mbay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher !!!
> Sounds like a lot of fun
> @Paulie !!!!!!!!
> Where you ? Pop in and say hi


Hey hey

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Time for the real holiday to begin... landed on a little slice of heaven on earth nestled cozily between 2 small mountains on the coast of Dubai in Ras Al Khaimah Marjaan Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boys had a blast to be out and about with so much freedom and space ahead of them. There is this calming serenity about the Middle East that makes it my favorite holiday destination. The weather is great, the people are warm and friendly, hospitality is on point... and the kids are safe!!
> 
> I’m not even here for more than 3 hours and sunset just kicked in while writing this post so I decided to go ahead and end it off with a breathtaking view of dusk in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow bro.. enjoy.. that looks breathtaking 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Amir, thanks for sharing the holiday pics
Looks awesome where you are
Enjoy it!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

...and my awesome wife. Date night #1 of 2018







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> ...and my awesome wife. Date night #1 of 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



And a damn fine wine to celebrate with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> And a damn fine wine to celebrate with!



Matching the damn fine dame & food @Rob Fisher


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> @Amir, thanks for sharing the holiday pics
> Looks awesome where you are
> Enjoy it!!!



Marjaan Island in Ras Al Khamia, Dubai 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Little impulse picnic at my favorite place in hartbeespoort.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

A few days away, seeing as I worked the whole festive period

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Ending off day at blouberg beach an hour before sunset





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Winner photos @CeeJay and @JsPLAYn 
Just lovely

Table mountain awesome in the background @JsPLAYn !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Winner photos @CeeJay and @JsPLAYn
> Just lovely
> 
> Table mountain awesome in the background @JsPLAYn !


Thanks @Silver 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BB doing the rounds today. Didn’t get a chance to snap the main course because the hunger was real today but it was a steak and definitely not worth shouting about anyways. I reiterate that SA does the best steaks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Those drinks look interesting @Amir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Those drinks look interesting @Amir



All virgin of course. Chili’s are renown for their awesome drinks. The wife’s smoked chicken jalapeño pasta was good, but my steak was really mediocre. The food generally isn’t the greatest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

This is such a cool thread! I regret not taking my AMMIT on holiday but here goes: 

From the beaches of Malaga, Spain:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Ooh @ace_d_house_cat 
Malaga rocks!

I went to Spain in 2013 and Malaga was amazing!!! We actually liked it the most of our whole trip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Silver said:


> Ooh @ace_d_house_cat
> Malaga rocks!
> 
> I went to Spain in 2013 and Malaga was amazing!!! We actually liked it the most of our whole trip



I have to agree. We did the entire Spain and Portugal and my two favourite cities were Malaga and Valencia!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Made a mistake @ace_d_house_cat - it was 2008 I was in Spain, not 2013. Lol
Wonder how its changed in 10 years!
My gosh, it was 10 years ago, can't believe it - feels like 2 or 3 years ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Silver said:


> Made a mistake @ace_d_house_cat - it was 2008 I was in Spain, not 2013. Lol
> Wonder how its changed in 10 years!
> My gosh, it was 10 years ago, can't believe it - feels like 2 or 3 years ago



We absolutely love it, so much so that I'm going to start applying for jobs and the immigration process soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ace_d_house_cat said:


> We absolutely love it, so much so that I'm going to start applying for jobs and the immigration process soon.



Wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

And look who I bumped into today @BumbleBee







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And look who I bumped into today @BumbleBee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Ah, you bumped into my cuzzin, what is he trying to sell you this time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And look who I bumped into today @BumbleBee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Franshoek?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> Franshoek?



Nope - Access Park in the Cape 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Nope - Access Park in the Cape
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I thort it looked familiar. Did u pop in at vape monkeys

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

As is customary when in Dubai... I have to visit the Cheesecake Factory for the best hot wings in the world 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

JsPLAYn said:


> I thort it looked familiar. Did u pop in at vape monkeys
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Saw it, but did not pop in - the mission was to buy a dress for my daughter 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About at Mythos Greek restaurant... my latest favourite spot!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> As is customary when in Dubai... I have to visit the Cheesecake Factory for the best hot wings in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol @Amir, when you mentioned the Cheesecake Factory I wasnt expecting to hear about hot wings!
Looks nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About at Mythos Greek restaurant... my latest favourite spot!
> View attachment 118246
> View attachment 118247
> View attachment 118248



That looks great @Rob Fisher 

Have you tried their chicken livers?
The Mythos in Bedfordview up here makes the most awesome chicken livers!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Lol @Amir, when you mentioned the Cheesecake Factory I wasnt expecting to hear about hot wings!
> Looks nice



The menu is quite vast and varied but the hot wings, pina coladas and cheesecake of course are out of this world. Nothing beats an old school original plain cheesecake with a signature latte to wash it down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Had another screamer of a day. Spent 10 hours straight with a 2 year old and a 1 year old in the Dubai Motiongate theme park. Man oh man what an out of this world experience. A must see for anyone with kids between the ages of 4 and 54. Comprises of 4 theme parks, Columbia pictures, dreamworks studios, Hollywood, and motion pictures. There’s also LEGO land and LEGO water park in the same 25000 Ha complex as well as a Bollywood theme park. It was like Disney world on steroids. 











Really is fun for everyone. Rides and themes of all the main shows like shrek and how to train your dragon and hunger games and smurfs and Madagascar and underworld and so so very much more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

That sounds amazing @Amir !

If I go to Dubai I have to ask you where to go there... You know the place!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Amir said:


> Had another screamer of a day. Spent 10 hours straight with a 2 year old and a 1 year old in the Dubai Motiongate theme park. Man oh man what an out of this world experience. A must see for anyone with kids between the ages of 4 and 54. Comprises of 4 theme parks, Columbia pictures, dreamworks studios, Hollywood, and motion pictures. There’s also LEGO land and LEGO water park in the same 25000 Ha complex as well as a Bollywood theme park. It was like Disney world on steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really is fun for everyone. Rides and themes of all the main shows like shrek and how to train your dragon and hunger games and smurfs and Madagascar and underworld and so so very much more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



P.S most of the pics are with the family in em so I’m weary about posting on public forums. It’s a cultural/religious thing. 

Also, another point worthy of note is that I carried my BB with me for the 10 hours and used it fairly well, a little less than normal but not significantly less... anyhow the battery and juice capacity lasted the full 10 hours. No spare battery or juice needed. I rate it as the best travel companion I’ve used to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> That sounds amazing @Amir !
> 
> If I go to Dubai I have to ask you where to go there... You know the place!



Most definitely. I can even handle all the bookings A-Z from my office. The beauty about dubai is that there’s always something new to see so it’s not just a once off destination. I reckon it’s a minimum 3 day stop over to/from your other destination. For example, 10 days Turkey and 3 days Dubai. Will be a killer vacation. Need my boys to get a lil bigger tho cause it’s really hard to travel with infants. I think 4 and up is a good age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That looks great @Rob Fisher
> 
> Have you tried their chicken livers?
> The Mythos in Bedfordview up here makes the most awesome chicken livers!!



I haven't Hi Ho @Silver! I don't do organs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Most definitely. I can even handle all the bookings A-Z from my office. The beauty about dubai is that there’s always something new to see so it’s not just a once off destination. I reckon it’s a minimum 3 day stop over to/from your other destination. For example, 10 days Turkey and 3 days Dubai. Will be a killer vacation. Need my boys to get a lil bigger tho cause it’s really hard to travel with infants. I think 4 and up is a good age.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Amir 
When I next go overseas I will certainly keep this in mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't Hi Ho @Silver! I don't do organs.



Hehe
But they such tasty organs Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> When I next go overseas I will certainly keep this in mind



If it’s just you and the wife then you have to do Istanbul, Antalya and then 3 nights Dubai on the way home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> If it’s just you and the wife then you have to do Istanbul, Antalya and then 3 nights Dubai on the way home.



And a trip to Turkey isn't complete until you have visited Cappadocia!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> And a trip to Turkey isn't complete until you have visited Cappadocia!



That is very true... especially the hot air balloons. And the Turks know hospitality and service like no other. They go out of their way to assist and ensure you have a fantastic time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> That is very true... especially the hot air balloons. And the Turks know hospitality and service like no other. They go out of their way to assist and ensure you have a fantastic time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 118270



Turkey is one of those destinations where you can go back a 3rd and 4th time and still do something you’ve never done before. One of my favorite destinations in the world. Not to mention the beautiful women as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Spent the last afternoon in Dubai at JBR (Jumeira Beach boulevard). Beautiful sights, gorgeous women and fantastic food. Had a bite at the Shake Shack overlooking the ocean. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Now that is a proper iced coffee. Black Steer, Harrismith.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Movies with my wife 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

Keeping to new years resolutions but why would they add delicious bread to a healthy mealarrots in menlin awesome chicken salad.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Greenpoint park day





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

On a road trip for the next 3 days

Villiers Dorp 






Robertson






And the trip is with my wife and the bear




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Made it as far as Barrydale today. Staying over here tonight 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep

Another fun filled day with my wife.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Movies with my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder WOW!! What a beautiful box of popcorn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> On a road trip for the next 3 days
> 
> Villiers Dorp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the trip is with my wife and the bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


@RenaldoRheeder The bear ... now there's a story that needs to be told! When I used to travel between Windhoek and Randburg I had a little red and white bear who sat on the passenger seat. His name was T.B. - Travelling Bear!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder The bear ... now there's a story that needs to be told! When I used to travel between Windhoek and Randburg I had a little red and white bear who sat on the passenger seat. His name was T.B. - Travelling Bear!


Thank for clearing that up. I was going to call your bear tuberculosis

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

So today’s part of the road trip started with Breakfast in Barrydale - The Jam tart






Then to the sex shop on the way to Ladismith











And lamb curry at Rose of the Karoo (Calitzdorp)









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Nostalgic last part of our road trip day 2. This is what remains of the house on my grandparents farm between Calitzdorp and Oudtshoorn. Last time I was on the farm was about 40 years ago






And dinner tonight at Bello Cibo in Oudtshoorn 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing the photos @RenaldoRheeder !
great to see

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ready to head Out and About for the day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Ozeran

On holiday. Bushbuck in the background.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Ok - so the roadtrip ended last night - awesome trip. The last leg was the return from Oudtshoorn to Gordons Bay. 

We decided to cross the Rooiberg Pass to Van Wyksdorp on the way back - not a route for the faint harted 






Van Wyksdorp has a special place in my hart 






And last stop in Barrydale for some ice cream and Biltong before the last stretch home






Memorable trip indeed - West Coast beckons for our next holiday




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

So great to see the photos @RenaldoRheeder 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - so the roadtrip ended last night - awesome trip. The last leg was the return from Oudtshoorn to Gordons Bay.
> 
> We decided to cross the Rooiberg Pass to Van Wyksdorp on the way back - not a route for the faint harted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Wyksdorp has a special place in my hart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last stop in Barrydale for some ice cream and Biltong before the last stretch home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorable trip indeed - West Coast beckons for our next holiday
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder Loved seeing all your pics! When you come down to the West Coast PLEASE pop in and see me in little Yzerfontein! I really mean that - I'm not just saying it. Some time soon I'll post some pics of Yzer on the forum and I'll tag you. And maybe catch a Pieter Dirk Uys show in Darling,where he lives.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Amir said:


> Had another screamer of a day. Spent 10 hours straight with a 2 year old and a 1 year old in the Dubai Motiongate theme park. Man oh man what an out of this world experience. A must see for anyone with kids between the ages of 4 and 54. Comprises of 4 theme parks, Columbia pictures, dreamworks studios, Hollywood, and motion pictures. There’s also LEGO land and LEGO water park in the same 25000 Ha complex as well as a Bollywood theme park. It was like Disney world on steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really is fun for everyone. Rides and themes of all the main shows like shrek and how to train your dragon and hunger games and smurfs and Madagascar and underworld and so so very much more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adopt me please, I'm only 52 so i qualify!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About to test the new menu at Quo. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder Loved seeing all your pics! When you come down to the West Coast PLEASE pop in and see me in little Yzerfontein! I really mean that - I'm not just saying it. Some time soon I'll post some pics of Yzer on the forum and I'll tag you. And maybe catch a Pieter Dirk Uys show in Darling,where he lives.



Hi @Hooked - will definitely do that. It will most likely have to wait for our next visit to SA. If I recall correctly there is another forumite that also lives there



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hi @Hooked - will definitely do that. It will most likely have to wait for our next visit to SA. If I recall correctly there is another forumite that also lives there
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



@RenaldoRheeder In Yzer??? That would be amazing because as far as I know there are only about 3 vapers here. If you ever find it who it is pls. send me his forum name.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

A few pics from my trip to Durban and CT over the holidays, really enjoyed these 3 setups! The life in these cities are awesome, I envy all who stay there. Time to earn some more money now so that I can spend it all again come year end!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Lovely pics @Jengz 
Looks like you had a superb time on your travels!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> View attachment 119004
> View attachment 119005
> View attachment 119006
> View attachment 119007
> View attachment 119008
> View attachment 119009
> View attachment 119010
> View attachment 119011
> View attachment 119012
> View attachment 119013
> View attachment 119014
> View attachment 119015
> View attachment 119016
> View attachment 119017
> 
> A few pics from my trip to Durban and CT over the holidays, really enjoyed these 3 setups! The life in these cities are awesome, I envy all who stay there. Time to earn some more money now so that I can spend it all again come year end!



Amazing pics there @Jengz - especially the one of you standing at the edge of a rock with the sea behind you. Wow!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> Amazing pics there @Jengz - especially the one of you standing at the edge of a rock with the sea behind you. Wow!!!


Thanks... that’s Lion’s Head, one of my favorite hikes in the country, the 360 degree views of Cape Town from the top are amazing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r

Jengz said:


> View attachment 119004
> View attachment 119005
> View attachment 119006
> View attachment 119007
> View attachment 119008
> View attachment 119009
> View attachment 119010
> View attachment 119011
> View attachment 119012
> View attachment 119013
> View attachment 119014
> View attachment 119015
> View attachment 119016
> View attachment 119017
> 
> A few pics from my trip to Durban and CT over the holidays, really enjoyed these 3 setups! The life in these cities are awesome, I envy all who stay there. Time to earn some more money now so that I can spend it all again come year end!


Krom river, one of my favorite trails.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Vape_r said:


> Krom river, one of my favorite trails.


How mal is it, that jump off the cliff at the last waterfall! Epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Jengz said:


> How mal is it, that jump off the cliff at the last waterfall! Epic


Love it! Hope you got a chance to do tweedetol as well. 
I'd like to do Suicide gorge kloofing trail again this year. That is really special if you're an adrenaline junkie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Out for Pizza at Antonio’s Pizzeria at Habour Island, Gordons Bay








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Not out and about but outside at least. You get beer and then you get BEER! I ended up having an early night last night.


Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Not out and about but outside at least. You get beer and then you get BEER! I ended up having an early night last night.
> View attachment 119088
> 
> Regards


All I see is kids fizzy drinks

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder In Yzer??? That would be amazing because as far as I know there are only about 3 vapers here. If you ever find it who it is pls. send me his forum name.



Sorry @Hooked - my mistake - I was thinking of @Andre in Koringberg. But looking on the map , both locations will fit nicely into a road trip during our next visit to SA


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sorry @Hooked - my mistake - I was thinking of @Andre in Koringberg. But looking on the map , both locations will fit nicely into a road trip during our next visit to SA
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


 @RenaldoRheeder @Andre You're right - I see Koringberg isn't far from me at all. Perhaps we could all have a vape-meet. Wouldn't that be great?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder @Andre You're right - I see Koringberg isn't far from me at all. Perhaps we could all have a vape-meet. Wouldn't that be great?


Made me look. I was seriously convinced @Andre lived somewhere in the eastern regions of mpumalanga or there about. Quite a sobering feeling standing corrected like this.

I think a Piketberg vape meet is on the cards!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder @Andre You're right - I see Koringberg isn't far from me at all. Perhaps we could all have a vape-meet. Wouldn't that be great?


Dinner and sleepover at Kaijaiki?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> Dinner and sleepover at Kaijaiki?



PM incoming


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> Not out and about but outside at least. You get beer and then you get BEER! I ended up having an early night last night.
> View attachment 119088
> 
> Regards


I drink a lot of beer, and a litre of that 10% Faxe puts me on my ear! I can fully understand your early night!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> Dinner and sleepover at Kaijaiki?


@Andre @RenaldoRheeder Can't believe you guys are coming to Yzerfontein! Oooooooohhhhhhh....

This is going to make my day
All arrangements under way - 
Only three more sleeps 
'Til I meet you peeps
Oh My Vape!
I just can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> @Andre @RenaldoRheeder Can't believe you guys are coming to Yzerfontein! Oooooooohhhhhhh....
> 
> This is going to make my day
> All arrangements under way -
> Only three more sleeps
> 'Til I meet you peeps
> Oh My Vape!
> I just can't wait!



@Hooked and @Andre - looking forward to the meet. BTW Bear will be coming with 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

At @Hooked ,@RenaldoRheeder and @Andre if we dont see pictures it didnt happen. Enjoy forumits.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> At @Hooked ,@RenaldoRheeder and @Andre if we dont see pictures it didnt happen. Enjoy forumits.



@antonherbst Not necessarily. I met up with @SinnerG about 2 weeks ago, but there are no pics because we couldn't vape! Murphy's Law it rained the evening before and all the outside tables and chairs were wet and the staff clearly had no intention of drying them. It was a good cappucino though! This time with Renaldo and Andre I hope there'll be pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst Not necessarily. I met up with @SinnerG about 2 weeks ago, but there are no pics because we couldn't vape! Murphy's Law it rained the evening before and all the outside tables and chairs were wet and the staff clearly had no intention of drying them. It was a good cappucino though! This time with Renaldo and Andre I hope there'll be pics!



Just a normal “selfie” would also have done. I recon the forum will forgive you for that 1 photo that doesnt have vape gear in it even like you said it was a meet up between forum members. 

Dont stress it. Only giving you gears. 

Enjoy the vape meet and take photos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

antonherbst said:


> Just a normal “selfie” would also have done. I recon the forum will forgive you for that 1 photo that doesnt have vape gear in it even like you said it was a meet up between forum members.
> 
> Dont stress it. Only giving you gears.
> 
> Enjoy the vape meet and take photos.



@SinnerG We'll just have to meet up again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

So it is real - YzerVapeCon 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## shaun2707

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So it is real - YzerVapeCon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Nice one!! Good ol Lula’s. Have had a couple of burgers from there when we’ve been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So it is real - YzerVapeCon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Great to see these mini meets. They are always a lekker kuier and always amazing vape taste sessions. 

I take it 

Renaldo’s wife
@RenaldoRheeder 
@Andre 
@Hooked 
@SinnerG 

Would that be right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Not @SinnerG - Andre's wife 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

My taste buds are now totally screwed






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Not @SinnerG - Andre's wife
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Oh okay, sorry for the unnecessary tag @SinnerG . Seems like it was an amazing meet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So it is real - YzerVapeCon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Oh my gosh. Thats so great!
Looks like you having a great time there
Good one @Andre , @Hooked , @RenaldoRheeder !!

@Andre, was that a P67 you were concealing in your hand?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> My taste buds are now totally screwed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


That looks like quite the Reo fest

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So it is real - YzerVapeCon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Damn @RenaldoRheeder it looks like you are spending more time in SA than Nigeria. Look me up when you in town again. We can go bother @KZOR again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

BioHAZarD said:


> We can go bother @KZOR again.


He and @shaun2707 visited me where @RenaldoRheeder took the opportunity to criticized all my juices and my DIY skills.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

KZOR said:


> He and @shaun2707 visited me where @RenaldoRheeder took the opportunity to criticized all my juices and my DIY skills.


Sounds like @RenaldoRheeder
@shaun2707 is much more polite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> My taste buds are now totally screwed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


That looks like a fantastic vape meet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Quick coffee with @Hooked before we return to CT






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

And the @Hooked profile dog







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> Sounds like @RenaldoRheeder
> @shaun2707 is much more polite



Hahahah..... you too kind bud!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So it is real - YzerVapeCon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Am I correct in observing that Mrs @Andre is also sporting an Inbox squonker topped with an OL16?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> He and @shaun2707 visited me where @RenaldoRheeder took the opportunity to criticized all my juices and my DIY skills.



 but I love your juices mastermixer @KZOR - Jango was a hit last time - 2 more that I'm taking back to mix this time. I wouldn't miss an annual meetup with you for anything 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> Damn @RenaldoRheeder it looks like you are spending more time in SA than Nigeria. Look me up when you in town again. We can go bother @KZOR again.



@BioHAZarD - time ran out - I'm flying back on Sunday, but I am trying to find a slot for a coffee tomorrow - I'll let you know 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> That looks like a fantastic vape meet!



It was awesome 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @BioHAZarD - time ran out - I'm flying back on Sunday, but I am trying to find a slot for a coffee tomorrow - I'll let you know
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


next time buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> Am I correct in observing that Mrs @Andre is also sporting an Inbox squonker topped with an OL16?
> 
> Regards



Indeed 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Quickie before I go back






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Raindance said:


> Am I correct in observing that Mrs @Andre is also sporting an Inbox squonker topped with an OL16?
> 
> Regards


Indeed, correct observation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh. Thats so great!
> Looks like you having a great time there
> Good one @Andre , @Hooked , @RenaldoRheeder !!
> 
> @Andre, was that a P67 you were concealing in your hand?


I think so, yes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Out for Pizza at Antonio’s Pizzeria at Habour Island, Gordons Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Artistic pic, @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

shaun2707 said:


> Nice one!! Good ol Lula’s. Have had a couple of burgers from there when we’ve been.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@shaun2707 Let me know if you plan on coming down here again - we can meet for lunch at Lulas, but we'd have to be there at about 8am in order to get our food by lunch-time. I waited almost 2 hours for my pizza last night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So it is real - YzerVapeCon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder @Andre I sooo enjoyed having you all here last night - I was (almost) dancing on the tables! Thank you for taking the trouble to come down to Yzer and for the show 'n tell - and explain - your mods. It was the first time that I'd seen a Reo, a BB, a squonker. WOW! If only school education had been such fun!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> My taste buds are now totally screwed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder was tasting Andre's home-brews (some good stuff there, @Andre !) and some of my store-bought juice which I'd brought along. Tastebuds turmoil!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

@Silver It was the most AMAZING evening!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@RenaldoRheeder and Karin on the deck of my house. Loved having you here for coffee early in the morning! In fact, it's motivated me to get up early from now on !!!




@Andre and I - loved having you and Belinda here too!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

@Andre and Belinda by the Yzer bench. Just a bench on the pavement that is decorated by the people who live opposite it. 







And then Andre, Belinda and I went for a Banting Breakfast.Sorry you had to leave early and missed out on this, @RenaldoRheeder !
@BumbleBee and @Bumblebabe I hope that one day you'll join me for breakfast in Yzer!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Out and about with Eleaf Basal
@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver It was the most AMAZING evening!!!!!



I can just imagine
Esteemed company !!
I would have loved to have been there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> Out and about with Eleaf Basal
> @BumbleBee
> 
> View attachment 119605



love the nails @Hooked !!

glad you guys had fun by the sounds of things, maybe a road trip to vapecon 2018 ?

cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Out and about with Eleaf Basal
> @BumbleBee
> 
> View attachment 119605


That little golden mod stood oit on the table in earlier pics as well. Vape jewlery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Milk and Honey is a bloody awesome restaurant. Outstanding food presentation and taste.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Hooked said:


> Out and about with Eleaf Basal
> @BumbleBee
> 
> View attachment 119605


It suits you perfectly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> love the nails @Hooked !!
> 
> glad you guys had fun by the sounds of things, maybe a road trip to vapecon 2018 ?
> 
> cheers



@vicTor Not for me - can't stand crowds! And thanks for the nails compliment - much appreciated! Girls just gotta have fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> That little golden mod stood oit on the table in earlier pics as well. Vape jewlery!



@Raindance Ah! Now there's an idea! I could get a chain and wear it around my neck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

BumbleBee said:


> It suits you perfectly



happy birthday @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

vicTor said:


> happy birthday @BumbleBee


Thanks @vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

So all good things come to an end. Last Spur milkshake before we fly back onto Africa 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So all good things come to an end. Last Spur milkshake before we fly back onto Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Happy travels Renaldo.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So all good things come to an end. Last Spur milkshake before we fly back onto Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Safe travels bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So all good things come to an end. Last Spur milkshake before we fly back onto Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Happy travel back up to deepest darkest Africa Renaldo. See you again when you back this side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Just got to love it when someone treats you on their birthday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So all good things come to an end. Last Spur milkshake before we fly back onto Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Take care @RenaldoRheeder and Karen - it was GREAT meeting you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Friep said:


> Just got to love it when someone treats you on their birthday.
> View attachment 119724
> View attachment 119725
> View attachment 119726
> View attachment 119727



misread initially ....lol

thought i read it was your birthday, wished you, lucky there is a delete button

enjoy the day out !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jelly @Rob Fisher !!! A beer in the shower is as close as I'll get to this today. And come to think of it, Tropica in the shower because I'm out of beer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
Hope you enjoying it!!
That last photo is superb

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now we're talking Rob!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Mooi river road trip. 

Could think of worse places to be

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Nothing like a Sunday afternoon swim outdoors

At the club pool. Little Evod keeping me company afterward.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

The pink sheep of the family, my Twisp Mini Vega, was returned to me today after having had its ways mended. Of course I had to take it out for Sunday brunch!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Kzn north coast. 

Not terrible at all!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

Umhlanga beach front for a quick 5 mns “do-nothing-for-a-bit” inbetween site meetings.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

My sons first mini cricket match.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121061
> 
> 
> My sons first mini cricket match.


Do behave yourself on the sidelines!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Andre said:


> Do behave yourself on the sidelines!


Always @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh some decent ribs! Oscars Baby! No chips... a salad!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh some decent ribs! Oscars Baby! No chips... a salad!
> View attachment 121095


That is a sorry excuse for a salad in your plate!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh some decent ribs! Oscars Baby! No chips... a salad!
> View attachment 121095



Ribs look delicious @Rob Fisher !!
Making me hungry again

Agreed with @Andre - that "salad" looks pretty non existent
Unless you ate it first saving the best for last. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121061
> 
> 
> My sons first mini cricket match.



@Paul33 and what a proud Daddy you were!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh some decent ribs! Oscars Baby! No chips... a salad!
> View attachment 121095



Honey, I shrunk the salad!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> That is a sorry excuse for a salad in your plate!



Hehehe... there was a bowl of salad out the picture...

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Unless you ate it first saving the best for last. Hehe



I didn't... I had to force the stinking salad down once I had nailed the ribs!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 and what a proud Daddy you were!


It was fun being a cricket dad for a change @Hooked!

Been a netball “mom” for the last few years with my daughter and all her sport!

Was a good afternoon out!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Andre said:


> That is a sorry excuse for a salad in your plate!



Its not small. Its known as a carb conscious salad.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... there was a bowl of salad out the picture...



@Rob Fisher - you know the story - no photo = it didn't happen 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Friep

Breakfast with the wife today:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Morning vape meet with @Keyaam n got some nice caps for haku and flave 22





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marek_710

look who's got Shotgun.
Funny that i never started with the @Twisp devices but i can truly say they have knocked a killer device out the park with this bad boy 
It has a Tripple coil that comes in at 0.20. I hit at the lowest setting of 30 watts can be set up to 50 watts for a warmer/thicker vape but i like the flavor more at the 30 watt setting. Great flavor, Very nice dense vaper and i get my nicotine intake so i'm a happy chappie  


 @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> Out and about with Eleaf Basal
> @BumbleBee
> 
> View attachment 119605



Love your nails @Hooked! Stunning colour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> Love your nails @Hooked! Stunning colour.



Thank you for saying so, @Carnival!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with my favourite BB and Panels! Oscars Halloumi starter and then Ribs! Yum!

No fuzzy drinks... Sparking Water!



Haloumi and I never used the Sweet Chilli because of the sugar content!



Ribs Yeah!



Double Espresso... no sugar and no milk! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Looks so tasty @Rob Fisher !!!
Now I'm hungry again
Lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with the Bar V3 and Skyline... Dinner with friends at Mythos in Hillcrest! Love this restaurant! The picture of the Haloumi salad is missing!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Container depots in the blazing sun are HOT

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

Not truly “out and about” but was too pretty not to.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121796
> 
> 
> Not truly “out and about” but was too pretty not to.


05:30 a bit early for trampoline? Neighbours might start wondering.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> 05:30 a bit early for trampoline? Neighbours might start wondering.


It’s NEVER too early to trampoline!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Out shopping. The Evod is posing with the red peppers!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Out shopping too - at the local meat market 














Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About at @Sir Vape !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Out shopping too - at the local meat market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


They have small flies there..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for Ribs at Oscars! Yeah! And this time I took a pic of the salad!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Good one @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Out for Ribs at Oscars! Yeah! And this time I took a pic of the salad!
> View attachment 121926



Ah @Rob Fisher - now it is more believable 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Was at OR Tambo airport this morning. The best part was the Wimpy breakfast with coffee 

Evod keeping me company. Stealth vaping machine of note

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Was at OR Tambo airport this morning. The best part was the Wimpy breakfast with coffee
> 
> Evod keeping me company. Stealth vaping machine of note


Why are your eggs cooked so inconsistent ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Why are your eggs cooked so inconsistent ?



Lol @Christos 
I have no clue
But didnt notice because my plane was in like 10 minutes and i had to eat fast

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos
> I have no clue
> But didnt notice because my plane was in like 10 minutes and i had to eat fast


I don't like eating at the airport because I feel they sense you are in a rush and give you substandard food.

I had an iced coffee not too long ago and it tasted like old leather shoe water....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I don't like eating at the airport because I feel they sense you are in a rush and give you substandard food.
> 
> I had an iced coffee not too long ago and it tasted like old leather shoe water....



I hear you @Christos - but I am a Wimpy fan, so i dont mind where it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I hear you @Christos - but I am a Wimpy fan, so i dont mind where it is


When I worked at an office with a wimpy down the road I would have the dagwood twice a week  
Speaking of a dagwood.... now I'm hungry..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> When I worked at an office with a wimpy down the road I would have the dagwood twice a week
> Speaking of a dagwood.... now I'm hungry..



Lol, that does sound good. I havent had a dagwood at wimpy before. Will remember that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol, that does sound good. I havent had a dagwood at wimpy before. Will remember that!


This should get the mouth wet. .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It was time to test the New Butchers Block in Hillcrest. It was really good!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

You guys in CT have such a glorious city. 

Every time I'm here I say it but it strikes me again and again just how gorgeous the sights and views are. 

Also super weather today. 

I'd so rather be on the beach. Instead am in back to back meetings all day!






PS - Evod was in my hand when taking the photo. Stealth vaping at a client , lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Valentine’s Day workday coffee with my Mrs

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wimpy rocks !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Wimpy rocks !


@Silver , Now you post this at lunchtime from my favorite and only upmarket restaurant I go to, and I'm stuck at home with yesterday's bread rolls, viennas, and no inclination to even try to mimic that! Only joking, looks good and still the best place for breakfast and Dagwood's , what did the BB have?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Took my Mom to the Nursery which is her favorite spot ever! While she was shopping for shrubs and crap the Lost Vape Mirage with Dvarw on top had some fun!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Took my Mom to the Nursery which is her favorite spot ever! While she was shopping for shrubs and crap the Lost Vape Mirage with Dvarw on top had some fun!
> View attachment 122417
> View attachment 122418
> View attachment 122419
> View attachment 122420
> View attachment 122421
> View attachment 122422


The crap old people buy.... I chuckled more than I should have.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

1000 Hills Chef School 6 course meal tonight! The courses were exceptional!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Durban is showing off again today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Lovely day out with my wife even saw some donkeys in pajamas.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Friep said:


> Lovely day out with my wife even saw some donkeys in pajamas.
> View attachment 122770
> View attachment 122771
> View attachment 122772
> View attachment 122773


Donkey in PJs? I don't see @Stosta anywhere 
Ok I'll stop now.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Sunday afternoon swim. A bit cloudy but still nice and warm. 

At the club pool. Just love it. 






Evod is my companion. What a champ.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Half and half, B.B. was keeping the car warm due to pocket space. Definitely need to get a man bag like Sir Rob.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Enough of no carbs for today... Sushi time! Back to the diet tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mumsie's 85th birthday! Olive and Oil Umhlanga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha

Rob Fisher said:


> Mumsie's 85th birthday! Olive and Oil Umhlanga!
> View attachment 123470
> View attachment 123471
> View attachment 123472
> View attachment 123473
> View attachment 123474
> View attachment 123475


You need to lift your bacon intake Oom Rob! AI!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Social_Psycho

night shift.. LETS DO THIS.... said no1 ever.. 





Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About in Ballito!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About in Ballito!
> View attachment 123659



Do you know if Billet boxes will be made using a potential DNA60c board?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mahir said:


> Do you know if Billet boxes will be made using a potential DNA60c board?



No talk of it but I would imagine it will someday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About in Ballito!
> View attachment 123659


Eish uncle @Rob Fisher , where's the salad?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Room Fogger said:


> Eish uncle @Rob Fisher , where's the salad?



I was a very good boy. Just didn't take pics... was hungry and forgot. I had MeatBalls and Salad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Special weekend away with the wife to celebrate our anniversary.
Brought the trusty pico and doggystyle rta ontop with the even more trusty Reo and Flave ontop just incase.

Last nights dinner some delicious Lamb Shank and Mash.



Then this morning a nice relaxing vape by the pool side.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DaveH

Wake Littlefoot 60Watt mod, topped with a drop kit. 




I normally like plain shiny silver mods but I quite liked this mod - still plain shiny just not silver 

And for all those who have a colour recognition problem  
The mod is black, the flower adjacent to the mod is yellow, the leaves are green and the flower top left is red.  


Dave

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Special weekend away with the wife to celebrate our anniversary.
> Brought the trusty pico and doggystyle rta ontop with the even more trusty Reo and Flave ontop just incase.
> 
> Last nights dinner some delicious Lamb Shank and Mash.
> View attachment 123669
> 
> 
> Then this morning a nice relaxing vape by the pool side.
> View attachment 123670



Happy anniversary and birthday celebration @Clouds4Days
Great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Currently sitting Singapore airports cactus garden having a vape break while waiting for my next flight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RayDeny said:


> Currently sitting Singapore airports cactus garden having a vape break while waiting for my next flight.
> 
> View attachment 123886



Safe travels @RayDeny 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marek_710

Camera wanted the view more

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RayDeny

Stuck in a stinkie room thanks to a flight delay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

RayDeny said:


> Stuck in a stinkie room thanks to a flight delay.
> 
> View attachment 123903


Those stinkie rooms are horrible.!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Double Espresso and Salad Samie at Woolies!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

I love the different places my job takes me

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## HPBotha

Paul33 said:


> I love the different places my job takes me
> 
> View attachment 124010


Digging the billet there

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

At work, or rather trying, luckily only half day. Had to show the BB's new look!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

HPBotha said:


> Digging the billet there


It made a long morning in a hot open crusher mine a lot more enjoyable I won’t lie.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 124011
> At work, or rather trying, luckily only half day. Had to show the BB's new look!


Those panels are awesome dude. 

Where did you get them from?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 124011
> At work, or rather trying, luckily only half day. Had to show the BB's new look!


That bb used to be mine. Glad to see it is stil in a good home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good day at the Casino... walked out with more money than I walked in with... that makes a change!  Lost Vape Mirage and Dvarw went with!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Good day at the Casino... walked out with more money than I walked in with... that makes a change!  Lost Vape Mirage and Dvarw went with!
> View attachment 124035
> View attachment 124036
> View attachment 124037
> View attachment 124038
> View attachment 124039



@Rob Fisher, since you took the house why not try take the lotto one time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Those panels are awesome dude.
> 
> Where did you get them from?


Sir Vape, ordered last week but could only pick up from work today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> That bb used to be mine. Glad to see it is stil in a good home.


My favorite to sit with at night and just happily chug along. It's a winner, and it won't be leaving anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> My favorite to sit with at night and just happily chug along. It's a winner, and it won't be leaving anytime soon.


Best device I’ve owned so far as well. 

What bridge are you using?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Forest hills sports club with the kids to end the day. Makes it all worth it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

jm10 said:


> @Rob Fisher, since you took the house why not try take the lotto one time



 I do take the Lotto sometimes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Double Espresso and Salad Samie at Woolies!
> View attachment 123915
> View attachment 123916
> View attachment 123917


At least this time we know the salad was real!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Best device I’ve owned so far as well.
> 
> What bridge are you using?


Exocet, but going to try the aspire one in the other flavour factory this weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Met up with @Resistance (left) and @DS_vaper for a coffee at MaccieD's . 
Nice meeting and chatting to you guys.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Caramia

Not exactly regulated, but neither was the environment, some Park Duty (snare removal) at the K9 Unit:

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance

KZOR said:


> Met up with @Resistance (left) and @DS_vaper for a coffee at MaccieD's .
> Nice meeting and chatting to you guys.
> View attachment 124080


great meeting you guys too.thanks I learnt alot aswell

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DS_vaper

KZOR said:


> Met up with @Resistance (left) and @DS_vaper for a coffee at MaccieD's .
> Nice meeting and chatting to you guys.
> View attachment 124080


Was a real pleasure to meet u guys @KZOR @Resistance Had such a great time hope to meet up with u guys again soon

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about today with the Mirage and Dvarw and the Nugget in it's new leather pouch!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance

Been here done that... Again















Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Been here done that... Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk



I love that spot! Always go there for a seafood lunch from a cardboard box!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> I love that spot! Always go there for a seafood lunch from a cardboard box!


Nice place to sit and relax.I wasn't going to go there but I ended up there again.also got me a lekka sout snoek by the store next door

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> Been here done that... Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


Great pics brother!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Breakfast at the PlayStation in kistenhof.. kids fun indoor park. Hazelnut latte starter lol .. then eggs benedict and a healthy portion of fries ..

@Silver .. check those chips out dude














sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to go out and forage for food!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Breakfast at the PlayStation in kistenhof.. kids fun indoor park. Hazelnut latte starter lol .. then eggs benedict and a healthy portion of fries ..
> 
> @Silver .. check those chips out dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Oh wow, those chips look amazing @JsPLAYn !!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to go out and forage for food!
> View attachment 124608



Happy foraging @Rob Fisher 
Winner shirt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ice cold beer and Red Pill in the Skyline. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Ice cold beer and Red Pill in the Skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ice cold Sprite Zero

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ice cold passion fruit and BB

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Ice cold Coke & HHA Ultron 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tasha's Umhlanga! Apricot basted ribs and salad!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ice cold Coke & HHA Ultron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Beautifully mod you got there

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Tasha's Umhlanga! Apricot basted ribs and salad!
> View attachment 124635


Winner forrage and great tee

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Tasha's Umhlanga! Apricot basted ribs and salad!
> View attachment 124635


I am definitely going to clone that plate of food this week 

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Ice cold passion fruit and BB


Passion fruit vape and some Pringles.you want to swop





Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mahir

KZOR said:


> Met up with @Resistance (left) and @DS_vaper for a coffee at MaccieD's .
> Nice meeting and chatting to you guys.
> View attachment 124080



I want one of those T shirts @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B

Silver said:


> You guys in CT have such a glorious city.
> 
> Every time I'm here I say it but it strikes me again and again just how gorgeous the sights and views are.
> 
> Also super weather today.
> 
> I'd so rather be on the beach. Instead am in back to back meetings all day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Evod was in my hand when taking the photo. Stealth vaping at a client , lol


Waterfront? My office is less than 1km away from there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Early morning hustle (I mean struggle) LOL

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Resistance said:


> Been here done that... Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


Wow that water looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Stosta said:


> Wow that water looks amazing!


sadly I also only looked at the water.was tempting though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smashed Avo on Low GI with bacon and feta! Yummy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

At my building block manufacturing plant





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> Smashed Avo on Low GI with bacon and feta! Yummy!
> View attachment 124948


WOW!!! What a Sexy looking Setup!!
(and the food looks yum too)

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta

Dietz said:


> WOW!!! What a Sexy looking Setup!!
> (and the food looks yum too)


Avo.... 

Looks like someone with a really bad cold coughed on the toast and tried to cover it up with delicious things so you wouldn't notice.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

that mod looks edible too
next to the food

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spyro

Today's adventure

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Spyro said:


> Today's adventure
> View attachment 124995


nice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Stosta said:


> Avo....
> 
> Looks like someone with a really bad cold coughed on the toast and tried to cover it up with delicious things so you wouldn't notice.


...Id still eat it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Dietz said:


> ...Id still eat it


You know, when I met you I thought to myself, "This guy is pretty dodgy, I bet he eats avos!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Dietz

Stosta said:


> You know, when I met you I thought to myself, "This guy is pretty dodgy, I bet he eats avos!"


Dude you have a be a PshykickMindreader Guy!! That is Very accurate, I do Eat them, but only on special Sacrifice offering Nights

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Dietz said:


> ...Id still eat it





Dietz said:


> Dude you have a be a PshykickMindreader Guy!! That is Very accurate, I do Eat them, but only on special Sacrifice offering Nights


Psychic *

U dnt eat enuf avo, it's brain food 
sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lunch at Quo.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Spyro

And today from the other side of the boerewors curtain.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

In Abuja for the weekend 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Friday afternoon mini cricket

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

At the Rotary training in Abuja 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Early morning breakfast in bed at the hotel, before we get ready for a last shop at Shoprite (for the meat stuff) and then off to the airport to return to Yola







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Love that Pico @RenaldoRheeder !
Safe travels back to Yola

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

And our last stop at Shoprite Abuja - Jabi Lake. Meat prepacked in a cold section - not seen in Yola where we live. 




. V 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raindance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And our last stop at Shoprite Abuja - Jabi Lake. Meat prepacked in a cold section - not seen in Yola where we live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . V
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Hope those prices are not in Rand!!!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Hope those prices are not in Rand!!!
> 
> Regards



Must be Nigerian Naira

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Must be Nigerian Naira


One can not help but do a double take when seeing prices like that. I see the exchange rate is about 30:1 which puts things in perspective. Seems their meat prices over these are lower than ours!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> Hope those prices are not in Rand!!!
> 
> Regards



 gladly not - it is in Naira. N1,000= R32.84 so the pork loin chops are R75.53 p/kg. Very reasonable 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> One can not help but do a double take when seeing prices like that. I see the exchange rate is about 30:1 which puts things in perspective. Seems their meat prices over these are lower than ours!
> 
> Regards



Generally beef is cheaper than in SA, but unless you buy from Shoprite, the meat quality is not great. Chicken is more expensive than beef. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep

Lovely Sunday afternoon lunch

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out to my current favourite restaurant. Mythos in Hillcrest!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Certain things are better together

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Out to my current favourite restaurant. Mythos in Hillcrest!
> View attachment 125581
> View attachment 125582



Now I’m hungry mate - settling for normal pizza from the club. It is just not the same. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Coffee is always a good idea... especially when your Noisy Cricket II tags along 

@ Dear Maria Cafe - Bedfordview

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Coffee is always a good idea... especially when your Noisy Cricket II tags along
> 
> @ Dear Maria Cafe - Bedfordview
> 
> View attachment 126231


I really miss my noisy 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Out and about today at Motherland Coffee shop!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruwaid



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 126369
> 
> View attachment 126370



What's on the top of that beautiful Gaia @Ruwaid ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid

its the wasp nano RDTA with an added drip tip @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Ruwaid said:


> its the wasp nano RDTA with an added drip tip @Stosta


Looks great! Nicely done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

and thank you bud @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anvil

Took my wife to uShaka Marine World aquarium for her birthday earlier today.
Someone had his eye on my Paranormal...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Nice Photo and happy birthday to your wife

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil

Bulldog said:


> Nice Photo and happy birthday to your wife


Many thanks, will pass it along! She had a great time and so did I. Lovely on a monday when there are no crowds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Block Hillcrest.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Now I’m hungry mate - settling for normal pizza from the club. It is just not the same.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder I don't recall you posting a pic on 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pizza-check.t46245/page-2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> Today's adventure
> View attachment 124995



Stunning pic @Spyro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 126369
> 
> View attachment 126370



Gorgeous pics @Ruwaid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder I don't recall you posting a pic on
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pizza-check.t46245/page-2



@Hooked - the link doesn’t open on my side


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Happy public holiday good people

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked - the link doesn’t open on my side
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Excuses, excuses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> Excuses, excuses















But they are good excuses 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 126369
> 
> View attachment 126370


Nice looking mod pall

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

Kings Park Swimming Pool SANJ Gala.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spyro

Baviaanskloof

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Spyro said:


> Baviaanskloof
> View attachment 126746


Aw man! Awesome! How are the water crossings, at least flowing? Wemt through there october last year and did not even get my tires wet.

Enjoy boet, enjoy!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Raindance said:


> Aw man! Awesome! How are the water crossings, at least flowing? Wemt through there october last year and did not even get my tires wet.
> 
> Enjoy boet, enjoy!
> 
> Regards



Most of the crossings are flowing! Nothing to scream about though, but definitely flowing! River is full. Been an awesome trip so far! First time in days I've had signal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Spyro said:


> Baviaanskloof
> View attachment 126746



Enjoy - one of my favorite spots in SA


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Bliss - Evod with 18mg VM Berry Blaze and extra menthol concentrate drops !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Bliss - Evod with 18mg VM Berry Blaze and extra menthol concentrate drops !



Is the Volvo as reliable as the Evod or is it the other way around?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> Is the Volvo as reliable as the Evod or is it the other way around?



Lol @Lushen 
So far so good - hoping it stays that way 

Have had the Evod setup for longer though (lol) - and it has been very good in terms of reliability. 

Hope you well !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hash Tag CLZ X and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Forest hills sports club so kids can jol and I can watch cricket

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Sjoeh, eagle canyon humbled me today! But what a great vape for the course! Loving this juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

The clouds was there when i got there





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

What a beautiful day to meet the mrs for a “I don’t feel like working right now coffee”

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Haircut, tyre rotation, blood tests, breakfast... done! My TODO list from my wife is complete!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a feeling it's Easter time!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Haircut, tyre rotation, blood tests, breakfast... done! My TODO list from my wife is complete!
> View attachment 127328
> View attachment 127329


Well where's the haircut then @Rob Fisher ? Let us judge you, we'll be kind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Well where's the haircut then @Rob Fisher ? Let us judge you, we'll be kind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 127479


You get my approval just for the shirt!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> You get my approval just for the shirt!



I went and changed just for the pic! I knew it would be to your liking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

La dee da lunch in Umhdolti! Very yummy!

CLZ Forma and X with Skyline and Dvarw and Castle Lite!



Crayfish and Avo starter!



Prawns for the main course!



And yes I had a salad instead of rice or chips and then black coffee!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Found a cute coffee shop!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadz1972

RenaldoRheeder said:


> At the Rotary training in Abuja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


 funny sh1t man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Lunch time pit stop before heading off to the Dead Sea for massages and spa days till I return home. Some much needed down time after an intense week of touring from morning till night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> View attachment 127748


Dam, that looks good! Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick

Sushi night! 1st time I posted in this thread

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Hope you all had an awesome Easter and a fabulous weekend























Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

Seems like it's a goon day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Petrus said:


> View attachment 127821


Oooooooooh where's that from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Petrus said:


> View attachment 127821



Are those samples of Mr Hardwick's new Cheeseburger juice @Petrus? 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> View attachment 127821


Jooooooohhh those look amazing! I'm suddenly incredibly hungry!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 127479


Sjoeh! Silver fox!... down in the cape they would refer to you as ‘an ou kat’ Apparently... apparently it’s a compliment Oom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Resistance said:


> Hope you all had an awesome Easter and a fabulous weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Beautiful, What place is this ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Beautiful, What place is this ?


On route to Riverdale and back. picnic breakfast on our way back to ease off on traffic.(actually the padvarke )

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

A young @TheV and @antonherbst morning ritual vape check! Truth me told I bought this huge ass biscuit just for the pic! I’m still on that day no to carbs crap! #howsyourtuesdaylooking... out and about baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> View attachment 127884
> 
> A young @TheV and @antonherbst morning ritual vape check! Truth me told I bought this huge ass biscuit just for the pic! I’m still on that day no to carbs crap! #howsyourtuesdaylooking... out and about baby!


At the beach nogals!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> View attachment 127884
> 
> A young @TheV and @antonherbst morning ritual vape check! Truth me told I bought this huge ass biscuit just for the pic! I’m still on that day no to carbs crap! #howsyourtuesdaylooking... out and about baby!


All i can raise you is a normal cupa



The cookies are finnished for now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> At the beach nogals!



Had a jog and a surf and then a coffee and vape was in order!



antonherbst said:


> All i can raise you is a normal cupa
> View attachment 127892
> 
> 
> The cookies are finnished for now.



I dno how you guys each such a big biscuit, I’ll have heart burn for years after such a treat!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Relaxed day with my wife.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> View attachment 127884
> 
> A young @TheV and @antonherbst morning ritual vape check! Truth me told I bought this huge ass biscuit just for the pic! I’m still on that day no to carbs crap! #howsyourtuesdaylooking... out and about baby!



Great pic @Jengz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out foraging for food with the DNA250C and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The last food forage exercise this morning wasn’t that successful. But tonight’s forage was very successful.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Now im hungry @Rob Fisher 
That looks so tasty

Have ordered KFC, not the same but i will get my chips

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Silver said:


> Now im hungry @Rob Fisher
> That looks so tasty
> 
> Have ordered KFC, not the same but i will get my chips






@Silver Waiting in the drive through for my kfc 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

That's awesome @jm10

Here was my KFC order from earlier. Not out and about but at home 

Billet box posing for the pic






Colonel burger , chips and 3 pieces for me. And small chips in the 3 piece box. Hehe. @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That's awesome @jm10
> 
> Here was my KFC order from earlier. Not out and about but at home
> 
> Billet box posing for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel burger , chips and 3 pieces for me. And small chips in the 3 piece box. Hehe. @Rob Fisher



Doesn't look like enough chips for Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Doesn't look like enough chips for Hi Ho @Silver!



Ya, you are right Rob
I misjudged it
Small chips in the 3 piece box was very small
Then i ordered a regular chips extra, shouldve taken large
Next time.... They wont catch me again....
Now im hungry again and heaven help me if someone posts another scrumptious looking meal now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

@Silver when u blast all ur cash on vape gear that u have to make a welfare baked potato for supper... cheats days in a poor home sucks! Hahaaa

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 129139
> 
> @Silver when u blast all ur cash on vape gear that u have to make a welfare baked potato for supper... cheats days in a poor home sucks! Hahaaa



Ok, that does it @Jengz 
Im going to look for something in the kitchen now, theres not much in there i know, but maybe i can find something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Ok, that does it @Jengz
> Im going to look for something in the kitchen now, theres not much in there i know, but maybe i can find something


You must be a crazy lover of food if that baked potato of mine makes you lis for food hahaaaa I thought I was doing u a favour by posting it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> You must be a crazy lover of food if that baked potato of mine makes you lis for food hahaaaa I thought I was doing u a favour by posting it



No, when im hungry the sight of food makes my mouth water...

Busy looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Right @Jengz

Black Cat to the rescue. Peanut Butter on Provita - always the backup in cases like these. 

Mmmmmmm

Evod posing to qualify for the thread....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Paranormal DNA250C is still the mod of choice for going out... Mythos Greek restaurant tonight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> The Paranormal DNA250C is still the mod of choice for going out... Mythos Greek restaurant tonight!
> View attachment 129285
> View attachment 129286
> View attachment 129287
> View attachment 129288
> View attachment 129289


Uncle rob! Do u ever eat at home? Yoh ur u can make one green with envy hahaaaa enjoy man! Looks great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Uncle rob! Do u ever eat at home? Yoh ur u can make one green with envy hahaaaa enjoy man! Looks great



Sometimes... but our dishwasher is broken and I don't do dishes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Right @Jengz
> 
> Black Cat to the rescue. Peanut Butter on Provita - always the backup in cases like these.
> 
> Mmmmmmm
> 
> Evod posing to qualify for the thread....


Oh No!

Better post some pics of my braai for @Silver!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Sometimes... but our dishwasher is broken and I don't do dishes!


Have you tried a doctors visit? JUST JOKES! Please dont show Mrs Fisher!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> The Paranormal DNA250C is still the mod of choice for going out... Mythos Greek restaurant tonight!
> View attachment 129285
> View attachment 129286
> View attachment 129287
> View attachment 129288
> View attachment 129289



@Rob Fisher Now that black mod with the black and white napkin is classy! It would make an outstanding ad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

First, some breakfast ...




And then a drink - I hope the dog won't mind ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

How's this for a Cremacchino! Now all that I need is to find a Cremacchino juice!! 




This was at the Wimpy, where I sat in the Smokers Section so that I could vape. I feel as though I've regressed. Before I began vaping, I hadn't smoked for 3 years. Now, I'm back in the Smokers Section

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My diet slipped today... I needed a Wimpy real bad!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Wedding vibes...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RayDeny

Early morning coffee and vape.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn

These 2 is surely lifting my spirits on a Monday...





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out to try the Hussar Grill again after not going back for a long time... great food this time and no complaints!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Up in the clouds

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

MrDeedz said:


> View attachment 130403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in the clouds
> View attachment 130405


Where is this? The rocks look like Table Mountain Sandstone but the sky is not what we are having here today?

Nice Pics!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Raindance said:


> Where is this? The rocks look like Table Mountain Sandstone but the sky is not what we are having here today?
> 
> Nice Pics!
> 
> Regards


Oh crap this thread is for regulated lol. You guys didnt even spot the mech sqounk.
This is Port Edward on the South coast of Natal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Super pics @MrDeedz !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

It’s been a while since I had a decent outing with the family 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Awesome looking dish @Amir !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Awesome looking dish @Amir !



Family platter for 2... which I ate all by my lonesome. I have to say though, very pricey restaurant but the food was good... like average good... I’ve had better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Come on guys, enough of all this fancy food! Let's see some pics of slap chips and mayonnaise!  (but I can't set an example because I may not eat chips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to go foraging for food. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good start. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Outstanding Fillet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Outstanding Fillet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I spy, with my little eye, some chips - but where's the mayo?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> I spy, with my little eye, some chips - but where's the mayo?



Yip... it's a cheat day today!  No mayo... but a very nice chilli sauce did the job!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Now aim hungry again @Rob Fisher 
Your foraging photos are too good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quick fillet at Spur before we get on the plane. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Quick fillet at Spur before we get on the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Rob Fisher , which Spur was that? At nearly 4 in the morning? You in Dubai yet? Or you posting an earlier picture from the airport in Durbs?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , which Spur was that? At nearly 4 in the morning? You in Dubai yet? Or you posting an earlier picture from the airport in Durbs?



Was at King Shaka but posted in the the early hours ar Dubai.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Note to self: avoid this thread at all costs.

I'm dying of hunger now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Munich beer. Boom!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Glockenspiel Baby. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Awesome pics @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Freibier für alle, sonst gibts Krawalle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## HapticSimian

Weißbier is arguably the pinnacle of human achievement. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just as well I bought a jacket because the wind was a dash chilly today. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Small bottle of wine. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I’m vaping out of picture and far away from the stinking smokers who have to smoke in the demarcated yellow square. There are smokers everywhere but they all follow the law. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG giant asparagus on sale everywhere. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## piffht

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG giant asparagus on sale everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh my, this brings back memories. Spargel with Schwarzwald ham and butter. 

Any chance of asparagus mail?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Just as well I bought a jacket because the wind was a dash chilly today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Loving your pics @Rob Fisher 
The one of you in a jacket with yout shorts is just classic!!!
Vape On!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Silver said:


> Loving your pics @Rob Fisher
> The one of you in a jacket with yout shorts is just classic!!!
> Vape On!


Same here. Brings back fond memories of my time there.
I wasn't wearing a jacket&shorts though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Loving your pics @Rob Fisher
> The one of you in a jacket with yout shorts is just classic!!!
> Vape On!


Yeah remember how cold it was on the morning of VapeCon last year and @Rob Fisher was still running around in a tshirt...

Now you know how chilly that wind must be!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Salzburg in all its glory!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Epic @Rob Fisher 
It all looks so good
And the Solar Storm is tops

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jos

@Rob Fisher - see the diet is taking a bit of a backseat 

Nice pics - keep them coming.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> @Rob Fisher - see the diet is taking a bit of a backseat
> 
> Nice pics - keep them coming.



Yip will get on track when I get back. Have to test all the local chow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Out and about in the garden before work,
Dvarw with a worthy throne...






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out with the peeps before the big day. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Nice @Rob Fisher !
Enjoy it today !
Am thinking of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

Damn, that food looks good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this was a good forrage

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last day in Cologne. Chocolate Factory and beer drinking. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The River Rhine. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey @Rob Fisher 
Great chips!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Silver said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher
> Great chips!!


A good pretzel is worth a thousand chips

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Goodbye Cologne we had a ball. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> Goodbye Cologne we had a ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That train somewhat reminds me of the augvape V200 mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

A day in Clarens is not enough.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Friep, that looks magical
Enjoy and travel safe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Friep said:


> A day in Clarens is not enough.
> View attachment 131784
> View attachment 131785
> View attachment 131786
> View attachment 131788
> View attachment 131789


More proof that the goon looks good anywhere!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Salzburg in all its glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Stunning pic!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Deejaying for some seriously comfortable people tonight.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Friep

Paul33 said:


> More proof that the goon looks good anywhere!


Thanks.
The vape is just awesome in the goon still think it was my best investment in my vaping journey.
Now I just need a 22mm and I will be extremely happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil

After seeing all the posts from Germany from @Rob Fisher I just couldn't bear it any longer. So when I went through to my folks place for mother's day I took a present for my dad and I as well.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tallinn in Estonia today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Anvil said:


> After seeing all the posts from Germany from @Rob Fisher I just couldn't bear it any longer. So when I went through to my folks place for mother's day I took a present for my dad and I as well.
> 
> View attachment 131858



Stunning pic @Anvil!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Tallinn in Estonia today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sooooo jealous of everything @Rob Fisher! Stunning pics! And those Matryoshka dolls are absolutely gorgeous! Mine look quite bland compared to them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Nothing like a rich chocolate cake and Irish Coffee!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Nothing like a rich chocolate cake and Irish Coffee!
> 
> View attachment 131990



That looks amazing @Hooked !
Now I want cake for breakfast

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

@Silver, soz, the best I could do regarding a Bigfoot:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905

Some pre birthday munch with the work colleagues!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vodka tasting in St Petersburg along with some Russian delicacies and finished off with a good vape on the SolarStorm Dvarw combo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 132182
> View attachment 132183
> Vodka tasting in St Petersburg along with some Russian delicacies and finished off with a good vape on the SolarStorm Dvarw combo.


Ah jealous Rob! I love vodka, and would love to taste them with someone that knows what they're talking about.

I hope you're taking plenty of notes so you can tell me what I'm looking for on your return!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Ah jealous Rob! I love vodka, and would love to taste them with someone that knows what they're talking about.
> 
> I hope you're taking plenty of notes so you can tell me what I'm looking for on your return!



I normally takes lots of pics but after the first couple of vodkas the normal plans went out the window... that stuff is dangerous. Anthea became the life of the party.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I normally takes lots of pics but after the first couple of vodkas the normal plans went out the window... that stuff is dangerous. Anthea became the life of the party.


Hahaha! I would love to have seen that!

Yeah vodka does the same to me, I get ridiculously happy. Last time I drank too much vodka I ended up... Well let's just say I managed to explain only half of the evidence the next morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Let's start the day right. Landed in JHB 40 minutes ago. Waiting for breakfast 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Let's start the day right. Landed in JHB 40 minutes ago. Waiting for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


When you coming to visit me while you're in SA @RenaldoRheeder ?! I'm feeling a bit left out here in Durban!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Stosta said:


> When you coming to visit me while you're in SA @RenaldoRheeder ?! I'm feeling a bit left out here in Durban!



Everyone in Durban feels left out 

The trip is a bit short - flying back on Saturday afternoon again. Another time 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Let's start the day right. Landed in JHB 40 minutes ago. Waiting for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Welcome home @RenaldoRheeder. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Mr Burns came to visit while I was on lunch...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Mr Burns came to visit while I was on lunch...
> 
> View attachment 132869



Classic @Stosta !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 132182
> View attachment 132183
> Vodka tasting in St Petersburg along with some Russian delicacies and finished off with a good vape on the SolarStorm Dvarw combo.


@Rob Fisher those delicacies look unusual (and delicious) - what are they?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> @Rob Fisher those delicacies look unusual (and delicious) - what are they?



Goose Liver Pate, Tounge (I think it was) and Caviar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Didn't taste very low carb but delicious


:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

That looks very tasty @Friep !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

We got up unnaturally early this morning and headed for the hills to take the dogs for a walk in the fresh mountain air, the ancient alien with a resurrected iJustS tank came along to enjoy a healthy overdose of nature

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

A day at Riversands:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Twisp Latte in Mini Vega, with Arcus tank. Finally got around to upgrading to new software and getting Arcus up and running.

EDIT: Oh gosh terrible pic - the focus is on placard for a Boerebrekkie and the mod is blurred! This was the first time that I've taken a pic and uploaded it immediately to the forum. Usually I transfer it to my computer, then to the forum.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nice @Hooked 
I see chips...

PS - I love Wimpy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Nice @Hooked
> I see chips...
> 
> PS - I love Wimpy



Not my fault. I didn't order them - I just ordered a sandwich and I was horrified when I saw the chips, so I ate them quickly so as to remove them from sight.

EDIT: I also love Wimpy and it's the only restaurant in Bayside Mall where I can vape. Their Smoker's Section doesn't smell too bad. Went to the Spur's Smoker's Section one day - never again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Hooked said:


> View attachment 133340
> 
> Twisp Latte in Mini Vega, with Arcus tank. Finally got around to upgrading to new software and getting Arcus up and running.
> 
> EDIT: Oh gosh terrible pic - the focus is on placard for a Boerebrekkie and the mod is blurred! This was the first time that I've taken a pic and uploaded it immediately to the forum. Usually I transfer it to my computer, then to the forum.



Demmit that looks good blurry and all , thanks auntie  , I'm hungry now .....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vote in the By-Election done!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pepper encrusted Fillet at Stretta following by an Amaretto Don Pedro!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

I promise there is a mod behind that burger somewhere!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

Stosta said:


> I promise there is a mod behind that burger somewhere!
> 
> View attachment 134180


Still as Evil as Ever @Stosta !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Stosta said:


> I promise there is a mod behind that burger somewhere!
> 
> View attachment 134180



@Stosta - it is a sin to tease me like that. You have just made me so hungry for that 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> I promise there is a mod behind that burger somewhere!
> 
> View attachment 134180



What restaurant is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Stosta - now I'm hungry
Looks like I am gonna have to have Provita and Peanut Butter 
No burger in sight here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Dietz said:


> Still as Evil as Ever @Stosta !!





RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Stosta - it is a sin to tease me like that. You have just made me so hungry for that
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone





Silver said:


> @Stosta - now I'm hungry
> Looks like I am gonna have to have Provita and Peanut Butter
> No burger in sight here



Sorry guys! If it makes you feel better I took this pic over the weekend, so I'm just as hungry as you guys are now!



Amir said:


> What restaurant is this?



A place called Bonna Terra down the road from where I stay. My wife was tired of hotdogs for lunch... I didn't complain too much!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Pepper encrusted Fillet at Stretta following by an Amaretto Don Pedro!
> View attachment 134093
> View attachment 134094
> View attachment 134095



Crikey @Rob Fisher! That sure is pepper-encrusted!! Was there any fillet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

WOW Stosta! That looks too good to eat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

On Monday, at Tygervalley

Butterscotch Latte - now all that I need is a Butterscotch Latte juice! Anyone up for the challenge?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> On Monday, at Tygervalley
> 
> Butterscotch Latte - now all that I need is a Butterscotch Latte juice! Anyone up for the challenge?
> View attachment 134533



Lovely @Hooked !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP

Stosta said:


> Mr Burns came to visit while I was on lunch...
> 
> View attachment 132869


Such a cool photo.. Well done..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Thursday!



And then ribs for dinner at our fishing meeting!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy Thursday!
> View attachment 134643
> 
> 
> And then ribs for dinner at our fishing meeting!
> View attachment 134644



Forget having Uncle @Rob Fisher 's mods.. I want to be able to eat like him!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Evod istick20 weigh in

116g

Little champ

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO

deepest said:


> @Rob Fisher What is the spout on the side of the glass for ? To get it down faster in case you are extra thirsty ?


you can use it as a mixing container for recipes ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Redeemer said:


> Weekend trip in Nelspruit doing Marshalling for Safety Initiative Road Rangers


NOW... That is traveling in style !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm #2 maiden out and about voyage!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Vilaishima

Rob Fisher said:


> SolarStorm #2 maiden out and about voyage!
> View attachment 135574


That colour is amazing!

Out on the deck with a lager and some Earnestly Hemingway in my Cuboid with Tornado Nano RTA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Long day out on the water... no fish big enough to warrant a pic but I did manage to come 3rd!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fathers day lunch at Mundo Vida in Umhdolti! Best restaurant ever!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely photos @Rob Fisher , thanks!
Looks like a great place
Loved the photo of the sea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lovely photos @Rob Fisher , thanks!
> Looks like a great place
> Loved the photo of the sea!



We are going there when next you are down Hi Ho @Silver! The food was absolutely outstanding... probably my best meal of the year!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> We are going there when next you are down Hi Ho @Silver! The food was absolutely outstanding... probably my best meal of the year!
> View attachment 135709
> View attachment 135710



Wow, ok great @Rob Fisher !
I need to see the sea again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Tuesday this week!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy Tuesday this week!
> View attachment 135884


Ooooooh!!!!! I could do with a Wimpy cheeseburger!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## 87hunter

Rob Fisher said:


> Fathers day lunch at Mundo Vida in Umhdolti! Best restaurant ever!
> View attachment 135693
> View attachment 135694
> View attachment 135695
> View attachment 135696
> View attachment 135697
> View attachment 135698
> View attachment 135699
> View attachment 135700
> View attachment 135701
> View attachment 135702
> View attachment 135703


Always wanted to try them. We usually go to the Bush pub for a pub grub or sand bar if my wife wants cocktails

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Here we go again... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Amir said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safe Travels...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Amir said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Safe travels mate  


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Ginger Berry beer surprisingly pleasant.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Sorry guys! If it makes you feel better I took this pic over the weekend, so I'm just as hungry as you guys are now!
> 
> 
> 
> A place called Bonna Terra down the road from where I stay. My wife was tired of hotdogs for lunch... I didn't complain too much!


Wait what?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - between your Wimpy and @Friep 's Pizza - now I am hungry - and I ate not long ago...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Travel safe @Amir !

Such a stunning mod !!!!!
So classic and beautiful
That yellow battery makes it striking

What atty and drip tip is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Silver said:


> Travel safe @Amir !
> 
> Such a stunning mod !!!!!
> So classic and beautiful
> That yellow battery makes it striking
> 
> What atty and drip tip is that?


agreed @Silver it looks awesome!! looks like the berserker mtl rda?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Travel safe @Amir !
> 
> Such a stunning mod !!!!!
> So classic and beautiful
> That yellow battery makes it striking
> 
> What atty and drip tip is that?



Thank you @Silver. That’s a berserker mtl rda and the little bang bullet drip tip because I’m not too fond of the stock berserker tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil

Today was a good day...
A nice chilled ride down the coast on a beautiful sunny day with a midway lunch stop at Mythos in Ballito. Their fried halloumi cheese is on another level (sadly no pics, was too busy stuffing my face full of lekker food).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

What a great photo and an awesome time @Anvil !!
Making me jelly !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Anvil said:


> Today was a good day...
> A nice chilled ride down the coast on a beautiful sunny day with a midway lunch stop at Mythos in Ballito. Their fried halloumi cheese is on another level (sadly no pics, was too busy stuffing my face full of lekker food).
> 
> View attachment 136378



What a beautiful bike man. I have my heart set on a Harley. I’m done with super bikes for good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Quick run to the Pharmacy before the game. 
Best friends have similar taste it seems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

Lunch today pepedew and cheese stuffed rump.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Friep said:


> Lunch today pepedew and cheese stuffed rump.
> View attachment 136381
> View attachment 136382

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Anvil

Amir said:


> What a beautiful bike man. I have my heart set on a Harley. I’m done with super bikes for good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I absolutely love it. Tbh I don't think I'll ever look back. I also did the SBK thing most of my younger years, but once I got married I decided it was time to kick back on a road couch and watch the scenery instead of having it all just going by in a blur. Although with 1700cc's it can still get blurry every now and then...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about to forage for food at Streeta in Hillcrest!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Anvil said:


> Thanks man. I absolutely love it. Tbh I don't think I'll ever look back. I also did the SBK thing most of my younger years, but once I got married I decided it was time to kick back on a road couch and watch the scenery instead of having it all just going by in a blur. Although with 1700cc's it can still get blurry every now and then...



Yeah but most wives and parents don’t know how blurry it can get on a Harley. Besides, that power is almost always untapped but just comforting to have for the occasional overtake or similar. SA drivers don’t always have the necessary respect for bikes on the road and pretty much every bikers knows that if you hesitate then you’re in trouble. With that kinda power there’s no need to hesitate to think twice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Walk on the beach during drizzle.








Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Olive & Oil Hillcrest... Castle Lite because I'm on diet... Cheesy Garlic Prawns... Fillet Steak with Gamberi sauce and three prawns on top! Finished off with an Amaretto Don Pedro! SolarStorm and Dvarw DL did the honours and a BB was in the car for backup.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Paranormal + Dvarw DL giving me a break at work

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Great photo @TheV !!
Amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Great photo @TheV !!
> Amazing


Thank you sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Awesome day at the beach:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> Awesome day at the beach:
> View attachment 136611



Yoh @Friep !
That's just epic 
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Went to another beach today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta

Friep said:


> Went to another beach today.
> View attachment 136709
> View attachment 136710
> View attachment 136711


Jeez it must be tough being you right about now!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Halfdaft

Stosta said:


> Jeez it must be tough being you right about now!



If only we could help share his burden.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Raindance

Halfdaft Customs said:


> If only we could help share his burden.





Stosta said:


> Jeez it must be tough being you right about now!


No man should suffer like this all on his own, c'mon guys, lets go fetch him. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Raindance said:


> No man should suffer like this all on his own, c'mon guys, lets go fetch him.
> 
> Regards



To the Vapemobile!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Friep

While I waited for the Vapemobile had a few drinks at different places



:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Friep said:


> While I waited for the Vapemobile had a few drinks at different places
> View attachment 136762
> View attachment 136764
> View attachment 136765
> :


Simply awesome! Need to visit there as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Tried to go fishing but what do you call fishing when you catch nothing?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Friep said:


> Tried to go fishing but what do you call fishing when you catch nothing?
> View attachment 136766
> View attachment 136767
> View attachment 136768


The best whipskey to go fishing with!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Adephi said:


> The best whipskey to go fishing with!


Was a quick redy mix. Strong as cough syrup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Friep said:


> Was a quick redy mix. Strong as cough syrup.


As a Harrier should be. Double water and Whisky mix.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Friep

Went snorkeling today:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About today...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Friep said:


> Went snorkeling today:
> View attachment 136945


You are starting to twist my arm that this is the next Holliday destination. Eina wallet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## gifgat

Why do I brows this at 23:32 knowing its gona make me hungry

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep

Watched the sun come up today:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta

Friep said:


> Watched the sun come up today:
> View attachment 137024
> View attachment 137025
> View attachment 137023
> View attachment 137022


I'm craving a morning fishing on the beach now! Thanks @Friep !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Friep said:


> Watched the sun come up today:
> View attachment 137024
> View attachment 137025
> View attachment 137023
> View attachment 137022


I also watched the sun come up, stuck in &@#$+%*traffic  on the way to work. Yours beats that hands down. Enjoy it @Friep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## gifgat

Friep said:


> Watched the sun come up today:
> View attachment 137024
> View attachment 137025
> View attachment 137023
> View attachment 137022


But thats when I still sleep ....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Outstanding meal at Bellvue Cafe!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Outstanding meal at Bellvue Cafe!
> View attachment 137066
> View attachment 137067
> View attachment 137068


And how was the Pinot Noir? Worth the while?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> And how was the Pinot Noir? Worth the while?



It most certainly was @Andre! My daughter has my taste down pat and selects awesome wines for me... I didn't even know I liked Pinot Noir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre the winemaker Paul Cluver is the brother of the owner of the restaurant we ate at!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Watched the sun go down with aomw redy mid grandpa's cough medicine. Then went for some rnr... Rest and recreation aka rum and morango and of course some raspberry cookie in the rda.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Friep said:


> Watched the sun go down with aomw redy mid grandpa's cough medicine. T
> View attachment 137075
> View attachment 137072
> hen went for some rnr... Rest and recreation aka rum and morango and of course some raspberry cookie in the rda.
> View attachment 137074
> View attachment 137073


Your on your own watching the sun come up today, I’m sleeping late!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Room Fogger said:


> Your on your own watching the sun come up today, I’m sleeping late!


Dam, turned out that I couldn’t get back to sleep, it was a glorious sunrise, experienced not from as magical place as yours, but safe and snug in my cocoon in my bed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Went to the lake today.







Then for some whale watching still can't call it fishing:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

@Friep - thanks for sharing your pictures
Love them!
While we slog away here in cold JHB, hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Friep

Last day of whale watching headi back in a day or two.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Friep

Leaving tomorrow night so last night out had dinner on the beach.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

@Friep went out looking to see if I don't see you on the horizon






Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Birthday Dinner for my youngest at Cafe 99 in Durbs! Outstanding meal! And great wine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

Resistance said:


> @Friep went out looking to see if I don't see you on the horizon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Amazing picture. Just a bit to far south. Hopefully sometime this year i will go there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Last day on the beach heading back now long drive with a heavy heart.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Thursday! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I spotted Nelson out an about with a SolarStorm and Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Birthday Dinner for my youngest at Cafe 99 in Durbs! Outstanding meal! And great wine!
> View attachment 137657
> View attachment 137659
> View attachment 137660
> View attachment 137661
> View attachment 137662
> View attachment 137663
> View attachment 137664



One thing I've learned as a member of this forum is to never look at @Rob Fishers posts when hungry...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Halfdaft Customs said:


> One thing I've learned as a member of this forum is to never look at @Rob Fishers posts when hungry...



They get me every time @Halfdaft Customs 
That Wimpy one gets me every Thursday

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> They get me every time @Halfdaft Customs
> That Wimpy one gets me every Thursday


I try not to look too often either, instant appetite enhancer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Birthday Dinner for my youngest at Cafe 99 in Durbs! Outstanding meal! And great wine!
> View attachment 137657
> View attachment 137659
> View attachment 137660
> View attachment 137661
> View attachment 137662
> View attachment 137663
> View attachment 137664



One thing I've learned as a member of this forum is to never look at @Rob Fishers posts when hungry...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Safe home bro


Friep said:


> Last day on the beach heading back now long drive with a heavy heart.
> View attachment 137666



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

A quick mid-morning snack as no time to eat anything else. Note: no chips - and no, I haven't had them lol!

Element Nic Salts Pink Lemonade in Eleaf iStick TC40W with Nautilus Mini. A match made in heaven!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

I love going to the hairdresser! I'm allowed to vape and a coffee bar/restaurant next door brings me Irish Coffee. What's not to enjoy?

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> I love going to the hairdresser! I'm allowed to vape and a coffee bar/restaurant next door brings me Irish Coffee. What's not to enjoy?
> 
> View attachment 137916


I like your hairdresser, but it may prove to be a bit expensive for me to go there too. Anyone know what a return trip JHB Cape Town costs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> I like your hairdresser, but it may prove to be a bit expensive for me to go there too. Anyone know what a return trip JHB Cape Town costs.



at least you not bald like me, what excuse do I have to go to this hairdresser ...lol

nice pic @Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> at least you not bald like me, what excuse do I have to go to this hairdresser ...lol
> 
> nice pic @Hooked



Thnx vicTor!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

@Room Fogger @vicTor 

Oh, and I forgot to add that I had a paint repair job done at the hairdresser too! My entire life I've had a problem - I tighten things very tightly, but then can't open them. This happened to the battery compartment of the red and black Pico in the pic above. I eventually had to use a pair of pliers to unscrew the top and unfortunately I chipped the paint slightly.

However, Biosculpture to the rescue! (For those of you who don't know, Biosculpture is a specific type of nail gel which doesn't chip). I asked the lady who does my nails if she could please paint a little Biosculpture on the mod, since she has the same colour in stock. I bet it's the first mod-manicure that she's done! And voila - all fixed up now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Useful 1


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger @vicTor
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to add that I had a paint repair job done at the hairdresser too! My entire life I've had a problem - I tighten things very tightly, but then can't open them. This happened to the battery compartment of the red and black Pico in the pic above. I eventually had to use a pair of pliers to unscrew the top and unfortunately I chipped the paint slightly.
> 
> However, Biosculpture to the rescue! (For those of you who don't know, Biosculpture is a specific type of nail gel which doesn't chip). I asked the lady who does my nails if she could please paint a little Biosculpture on the mod, since she has the same colour in stock. I bet it's the first mod-manicure that she's done! And voila - all fixed up now!



quick thinking there @Hooked 

we love our mods and even a small chip MUST be fixed

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger @vicTor
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to add that I had a paint repair job done at the hairdresser too! My entire life I've had a problem - I tighten things very tightly, but then can't open them. This happened to the battery compartment of the red and black Pico in the pic above. I eventually had to use a pair of pliers to unscrew the top and unfortunately I chipped the paint slightly.
> 
> However, Biosculpture to the rescue! (For those of you who don't know, Biosculpture is a specific type of nail gel which doesn't chip). I asked the lady who does my nails if she could please paint a little Biosculpture on the mod, since she has the same colour in stock. I bet it's the first mod-manicure that she's done! And voila - all fixed up now!


There’s a first for anything, and this is definately a first. Great that you could get it fixed, we all know that it can seriously influence your enjoyment of the vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger @vicTor
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to add that I had a paint repair job done at the hairdresser too! My entire life I've had a problem - I tighten things very tightly, but then can't open them. This happened to the battery compartment of the red and black Pico in the pic above. I eventually had to use a pair of pliers to unscrew the top and unfortunately I chipped the paint slightly.
> 
> However, Biosculpture to the rescue! (For those of you who don't know, Biosculpture is a specific type of nail gel which doesn't chip). I asked the lady who does my nails if she could please paint a little Biosculpture on the mod, since she has the same colour in stock. I bet it's the first mod-manicure that she's done! And voila - all fixed up now!



Thats awesome @Hooked 
Your Pico got a manicure!!
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was feeling a little peckish so we went out to forage for food! Ended up at Lupa in Hillcrest! Yummy pasta!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Been there done that and doing it again 'cause its awesome









Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Went on a train ride yesterday with the family... The Subox loved getting some wind in her hair...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Dietz

Stosta said:


> Went on a train ride yesterday with the family... The Subox loved getting some wind in her hair...
> 
> View attachment 138109


Wow @Stosta your nails are really nice lookin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Stosta

Dietz said:


> Wow @Stosta your nails are really nice lookin!


Thanks! I also have incredibly long arms!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Amir

Dietz said:


> Wow @Stosta your nails are really nice lookin!



What happens on the train stays on the train

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> Thanks! I also have incredibly long arms!



You know what they say about men with long arms?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

Amir said:


> You know what they say about men with long arms?


We always battle to find a jersey that fits properly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> We always battle to find a jersey that fits properly!



They've always been left hanging...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> We are going there when next you are down Hi Ho @Silver! The food was absolutely outstanding... probably my best meal of the year!
> View attachment 135709
> View attachment 135710


That looks like Umdloti Durban ... Oooh how I miss my howetown... Watsup to all the Hillcrestonians....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vilaishima said:


> That colour is amazing!
> 
> Out on the deck with a lager and some Earnestly Hemingway in my Cuboid with Tornado Nano RTA.


That mod looks strangley familiar to a TWISP VEGA..hmmmm....love your setup...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> Went on a train ride yesterday with the family... The Subox loved getting some wind in her hair...
> 
> View attachment 138109



Oh how wonderful! I haven't taken any of my mods for a train ride yet, but I'm sure they'd love it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

At Charlies in Port Owen, where I was invited to lunch with some vapers from Langebaan. They're all relatively new vapers, who have been vaping for a few months. 



The two peeps on the left aren't on the forum, but I hope they will join. 

First on the left: DinkyD's brother (not on the forum - yet)
Second on the left: my hairdresser (the only one whom I knew; not on the forum - yet)
First on the right: me
Second on the right: @DinkyD (on the forum but very quiet lol)

Strangers we were - friends we now are! As @RenaldoRheeder said, vaping brings people together and how lovely is that!!

Take a look at DinkyD's earring! Much better to have a stompie hanging from your ear than from your fingers! Love it DinkyD!




Here's a close-up




And what would a lunch be without an Irish and a Chocolate Caramel juice? 




EDIT: Oh, I forgot to add that DinkyD fell in love with one of my Pico Resins ... which she now owns . You look so happy DinkyD !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## DinkyD

Hooked said:


> At Charlies in Port Owen, where I was invited to lunch with some vapers from Langebaan. They're all relatively new vapers, who have been vaping for a few months.
> 
> View attachment 138238
> 
> The two peeps on the left aren't on the forum, but I hope they will join.
> 
> First on the left: DinkyD's brother (not on the forum - yet)
> Second on the left: my hairdresser (the only one whom I knew; not on the forum - yet)
> First on the right: me
> Second on the right: @DinkyD (on the forum but very quiet lol)
> 
> Strangers we were - friends we now are! As @RenaldoRheeder said, vaping brings people together and how lovely is that!!
> 
> Take a look at DinkyD's earring! Much better to have a stompie hanging from your ear than from your fingers! Love it DinkyD!
> 
> View attachment 138239
> 
> 
> Here's a close-up
> 
> View attachment 138240
> 
> 
> And what would a lunch be without an Irish and a Chocolate Caramel juice?
> 
> View attachment 138241
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I forgot to add that DinkyD fell in love with one of my Pico Resins ... which she now owns . You look so happy DinkyD !
> 
> View attachment 138242


Was a wonderful meet .... never knew vaping could be so much fun!! Thankyou for all the info and knowledge that you so proudly shared .... happy days!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

DinkyD said:


> Was a wonderful meet .... never knew vaping could be so much fun!! Thankyou for all the info and knowledge that you so proudly shared .... happy days!!



Hey there @DinkyD ! Great to see you chatting on the forum!! Fun? Oooooh you ain't seen nothin' yet, girl  Many more happy days ahead!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Dvarw supporting some bar vibes:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That setup looks amazing @TheV !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> That setup looks amazing @TheV !


Thanks @Silver. The Dvarw is seeing a lot more use now that I've moved it back to the Pico again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Good strong coffee and a tasty chocolate croissant. And the Billet Box 

Out for a quick morning coffee in Braamfontein. Found a delightful little spot called Galata.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Good strong coffee and a tasty chocolate croissant. And the Billet Box
> 
> Out for a quick morning coffee in Braamfontein. Found a delightful little spot called Galata.



@Silver that is an awesome spot! Pretty much everything on their menu is delicious! Ans there's a great vibe around there on weekends.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> @Silver that is an awesome spot! Pretty much everything on their menu is delicious! Ans there's a great vibe around there on weekends.



Thanks @skola 
Sad actually that I haven't come here more often since my varsity days. Ol Braamies looking really good in these parts. Glad to see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Thanks @skola
> Sad actually that I haven't come here more often since my varsity days. Ol Braamies looking really good in these parts. Glad to see.


They've really worked on that area @Silver. There's a Neighbourgoods Market just opposite Galata which has some great food vendors. There's a place that serves the best Belgian Waffles.. Maboneng is just around the corner and also has a lekker selection of food and bars. Very vibrant area.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

More coffee. And some breakfast - eggs on toast. And the Billet 

At a place called Post - still in Braamies. Cnr DeBeer and Juta street. 

Lovely glass windows instead of walls. This place is really nice. And check out the awesome blue building outside. It's the Milner Park Hotel

It's hilarious - I feel like a tourist in my own town. I should get out more...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep

Did a small hike today awesome place bit eerie with the wether but still awesome.



Then of to a 21st:

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep

Silver said:


> More coffee. And some breakfast - eggs on toast. And the Billet
> 
> At a place called Post - still in Braamies. Cnr DeBeer and Juta street.
> 
> Lovely glass windows instead of walls. This place is really nice. And check out the awesome blue building outside. It's the Milner Park Hotel
> 
> It's hilarious - I feel like a tourist in my own town. I should get out more...


Awesome photo once again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Friep said:


> Did a small hike today awesome place bit eerie with the wether but still awesome.
> View attachment 138764
> View attachment 138765
> 
> Then of to a 21st:
> View attachment 138766


Awesome trail

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Middelberg Cold with Ammit 25 single coil and Voopoo Drag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Lovely day out in the bush:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Friep said:


> Lovely day out in the bush:
> View attachment 138829
> View attachment 138830
> View attachment 138831


Hey buddy looks like the only time your indoors is when your coil making and when you have to eat inside.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Friep said:


> Lovely day out in the bush:
> View attachment 138829
> View attachment 138830
> View attachment 138831


Makes my heart cringe, haven’t seen bos in quite some time. You are privileged to have that view @Friep , enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

I’m more of a city slick personally... the outdoors just isn’t my thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> I’m more of a city slick personally... the outdoors just isn’t my thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now I'm hungry!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## gifgat

Rob Fisher said:


> Now I'm hungry!


Don't know why i brows this late

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Lusaka, here I come !!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Now I'm hungry!



The crispy stack burger is a must try. Can’t wait for Thursday now eh?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> Lusaka, here I come !!
> 
> View attachment 138838


Enjoy your travels, and keep those clouds going. See you when you return, your juice is waiting for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

vicTor said:


> Lusaka, here I come !!
> 
> View attachment 138838



Safe travels 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Friep said:


> Did a small hike today awesome place bit eerie with the wether but still awesome.
> View attachment 138764
> View attachment 138765
> 
> Then of to a 21st:
> View attachment 138766



@Friep That first pic is outstanding - looks eerie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Amir said:


> I’m more of a city slick personally... the outdoors just isn’t my thing.
> 
> 
> Nothing beats a Wimpy @Amir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> Lusaka, here I come !!
> 
> View attachment 138838


Go there safe,come back safe.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Lusaka

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Lunch at News Cafe in Tableview. 




Halloumi and avo, with stir-fried veggies and onion rings



Followed by a delicious Mocha Coffee, paired with Fried Vanilla ice-cream in my Smok Priv One, which is my driving mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> Lusaka
> 
> View attachment 139010



Thanks for sharing the pics @vicTor !
Safe travels

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Lunch at News Cafe in Tableview.
> 
> View attachment 139073
> 
> 
> Halloumi and avo, with stir-fried veggies and onion rings
> View attachment 139074
> 
> 
> Followed by a delicious Mocha Coffee, paired with Fried Vanilla ice-cream in my Smok Priv One, which is my driving mod
> 
> View attachment 139075



Lovely lookimg meal there @Hooked !
Did you manage to visit a vape shop?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for Sushi! Was so hungry I started eating and then remembered to take a pic!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@Rob Fisher sushi and chow faan? nice!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

found a vape shop in Zambia, Lusaka yesterday, popped in as they were closing up so didn't spend much time there, went back today but they were closed.

LSK VAPE CO

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thursday is Wimpy Day... the two Dvarw's that are going out today have both been pit stopped and are ready to deliver the most outstanding vape all day! The Two SolarStorms will be doing the driving of the Dvarw's as per usual!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Lunch at Reubens, Abelone House, Paternoster.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Saw this lovely Harley at the gym club. Gosh I miss my biking days. 

Spot the Evod

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

No Out and About for me today... feeling pretty KAK... was supposed to go to Sir Vape for a Juice launch and then to go pick up a special parcel at The Courier Guy... so now I have to wait for Monday morning for my special delivery.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> No Out and About for me today... feeling pretty KAK... was supposed to go to Sir Vape for a Juice launch and then to go pick up a special parcel at The Courier Guy... so now I have to wait for Monday morning for my special delivery.



oh no @Rob Fisher 
whats the matter? you feeling sick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> oh no @Rob Fisher
> whats the matter? you feeling sick?



Yip, I have a virus or something... cramps and headache... had it for a few days now but I am feeling better each day thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willielieb

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip, I have a virus or something... cramps and headache... had it for a few days now but I am feeling better each day thanks!


Get well soon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip, I have a virus or something... cramps and headache... had it for a few days now but I am feeling better each day thanks!



Get well soon Skipper 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip, I have a virus or something... cramps and headache... had it for a few days now but I am feeling better each day thanks!



Sorry to hear Skipper
Get well soon - we need you big time - for an event up here pretty soon

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Get well soon


Rob Fisher said:


> Yip, I have a virus or something... cramps and headache... had it for a few days now but I am feeling better each day thanks!



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Out for a walk at the Old Eds cricket field. Lovely day.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Out for a walk at the Old Eds cricket field. Lovely day.


So many mods and attys have come and gone, forgotten in the race for perfection. But the mighty Evod lives on, standing proudly upon its pedestal like the wise old man on the mountain

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> So many mods and attys have come and gone, forgotten in the race for perfection. But the mighty Evod lives on, standing proudly upon its pedestal like the wise old man on the mountain



Indeed @BumbleBee !
Never a truer word said

This Evod is a mighty vape machine - never gives up - and delivers all the time
Just needs the right octane inside

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

The Subtank and KBox went to the aquarium yesterday!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome pic with the shark @Stosta !!!
Shark vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Dead Rabbit was feeling for some coffee & chocolate today...




Great day at the Coffee & Chocolate Expo - Montecasino

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 140111
> View attachment 140112


Thats some breakfast you got there Mr Foosh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Car being serviced. Wimpy breakfast and coffee.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Andre 
Those Wimpy breakfasts are so nice
Making me hungry now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not out and about... but burgers at home and seeing this is predominantly a food thread I thought it would be appropriate!

Oh WOW freshly baked rolls and chips turning nicely in the air fryer! Hi Ho @Silver you WANT one of these! Add frozen ready cut chips with some salt into the turning cylinder in the air fryer and just wait for the result! OMG so so good!




Plates ready... 



No more pics because I was so peckish I forgot to take any more pics till it was too late! What a silly Goose!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## haruspex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

that dude is most probably an Ecigssa member

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Milkshakes x 2 = Winning!!

Chevy Lane Bedford Center

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Dead Rabbit was feeling for some coffee & chocolate today...
> 
> View attachment 139525
> 
> 
> Great day at the Coffee & Chocolate Expo - Montecasino



Coffee and chocolate! My favourites - must have been amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Hooked said:


> Coffee and chocolate! My favourites - must have been amazing!


It sure was @Hooked !

I found that there were more Chocolate exhibitors vs Coffee Exhibitors, but hey..not that I'm complaining

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for my Wimpy! Just as well I took a shot of the tomato sauce because when my Double Bacon Cheese Burger and chips with a cheese griller on the side smelt so good I dived in and forgot to take a picture again! What a Goose!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about for my Wimpy! Just as well I took a shot of the tomato sauce because when my Double Bacon Cheese Burger and chips with a cheese griller on the side smelt so good I dived in and forgot to take a picture again! What a Goose!
> View attachment 140735



You’re making this a habit... don’t let it become a thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> You’re making this a habit... don’t let it become a thing



I know! I put it down to old age!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

We may need to get the Fines Master to step in here, was there ever a double bacon cheeseburger, never mind the chips and cheesegriller.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about for my Wimpy! Just as well I took a shot of the tomato sauce because when my Double Bacon Cheese Burger and chips with a cheese griller on the side smelt so good I dived in and forgot to take a picture again! What a Goose!
> View attachment 140735



Don't blame you! All of that yumminess is enough to make anyone forget!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Don't blame you! All of that yumminess is enough to make anyone forget!



Thank you @Hooked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I know! I put it down to old age!



I give you a pass this time... next time I bring in the fines master 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Saturday Out and About. The arsenal that went with was two Solar Storms with Dvarw's, Voyeur and Venna and the Spade and Skyfall.

First Stop was @Sir Vape for the Haze Works Jelly Babe and the @Sir Vape Exclamation Launch!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Then after judging the cloud compo with @BigGuy and tasting an amazing Chelsea Bun Vape (not sure if I'm allowed to mention it) and cleaning the Voyeur/Venna combo and filling up with the new juice, I went off to meet my wife and youngest daughter at the Beer Fest!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Bulldog

And I mowed the lawn, who had the better day

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver

Marvellous pics @Rob Fisher
On all fronts

Wimpy Thursday is making me hungry now - (Sunday morning)
Juice launches at Sir Vape - looks great
Beerfest - well im not a beer person but it looked like a lot of fun - must have been lots of interesting foods there as well - and chips!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me photo bombing my daughters pics. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pink Gin to help with the chilling out. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cold but beautiful. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Mahir

Beautiful day in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Lovely lookimg meal there @Hooked !
> Did you manage to visit a vape shop?



Sorry @Silver saw your comment now only. No, I didn't go to a vape shop, although Juicy Joes is a few mins. walk from News Cafe. I prefer online shopping - I can take my time and browse AND there's a huge variety if one looks at various vendors as I do. It's impossible for one B & M shop to stock everything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Cold but beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WOW! Stunning pic @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 141524



Classic @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strawberries and CLZ

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Strawberry Shortcake & Strawberry and vanilla ice cream 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Yesterday (11 August 2018) morning at the Porterville Farmers' Market - gluhwein and breakfast. Reo running Mr Hardwick's Rodeo and God Milk in the BB.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

G&T time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Effjh

The old workhorse posing on our vacation last week in Fiji.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Andre

Effjh said:


> The old workhorse posing on our vacation last week in Fiji.
> 
> View attachment 141674
> View attachment 141675


Ooh, that looks idyllic! Where in Fiji? What are those stilt constructions on the water?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Effjh said:


> The old workhorse posing on our vacation last week in Fiji.
> 
> View attachment 141674
> View attachment 141675


I have the sudden urge to abandon my family and move to Fiji.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Effjh

Andre said:


> Ooh, that looks idyllic! Where in Fiji? What are those stilt constructions on the water?


It's the Marriott Resort in Momi Bay, on the Coral Coast. The stilt constructions are over-water bure villas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Goat shopping for Eid, Victoria west northern cape. Had fun day visiting farms, chasing goats and getting a taste of the SA farm life.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is Thursday. And what do we do on a Thursday? Correct! Wimpy time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Today is Thursday. And what do we do on a Thursday? Correct! Wimpy time!
> View attachment 142192
> View attachment 142193


Just had supper, now I’m hungry again. Chippies look great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Effjh said:


> The old workhorse posing on our vacation last week in Fiji.
> 
> View attachment 141674
> View attachment 141675



That is just epic @Effjh !
Lovely photos
Workhorse Pico for the win

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Today is Thursday. And what do we do on a Thursday? Correct! Wimpy time!
> View attachment 142192
> View attachment 142193



Ah @Rob Fisher !
Wimpy Thursday
Cant believe it how time is flying -- felt like yesterday you were at Wimpy!!!
Looks great

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Effjh said:


> It's the Marriott Resort in Momi Bay, on the Coral Coast. The stilt constructions are over-water bure villas.



Hope no-one sleepwalks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

At resq vapes boksburg for the launch of the new Omerta juice!! Its fantastic! @RenaldoRheeder @Cor @Friep

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 142405
> 
> At resq vapes boksburg for the launch of the new Omerta juice!! Its fantastic! @RenaldoRheeder @Cor @Friep



Looking forward to sample thanks @Steyn777 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

Selfie with @Cor and @Green Ranger and a photo bomb by @WesleyHOONSTER. 
Hope this counts as an entry in to the comp @Sash and @JaneDeer well done on the stand and epic juice line you have there that crème is amazing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Friep said:


> Selfie with @Cor and @Green Ranger and a photo bomb by @WesleyHOONSTER.
> Hope this counts as an entry in to the comp @Sash and @JaneDeer well done on the stand and epic juice line you have there that crème is amazing.
> View attachment 143061



missed you there bud, got there late, next time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

vicTor said:


> missed you there bud, got there late, next time


Sucks man are you coming through tomorrow? This vapcon is mega epic thanks [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] for what you guys do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Friep said:


> Sucks man are you coming through tomorrow? This vapcon is mega epic thanks [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] for what you guys do.



unfortunately won't make tomorrow 

was fortunate enough to go today, I wish vapecon was like 3 or 4 times a year

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Friep

vicTor said:


> unfortunately won't make tomorrow
> 
> was fortunate enough to go today, I wish vapecon was like 3 or 4 times a year


That sucks man I still can't believe how time flew today one minute it was still dark next moment I had to go home but atleast I am going through again tomorrow for a few hours maybe a meet somewhere in the future we can meet and have a chat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> unfortunately won't make tomorrow
> 
> was fortunate enough to go today, I wish vapecon was like 3 or 4 times a year


We will have to twist @antonherbst arm and beg to arrange a vape meet somewhere where all of us can get together for a good one. Well I’m off to Potch to replenish Locust 1’s supplies, see everyone a bit later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> We will have to twist @antonherbst arm and beg to arrange a vape meet somewhere where all of us can get together for a good one. Well I’m off to Potch to replenish Locust 1’s supplies, see everyone a bit later.



Just want to get over the vapecon expenses and then make a plan. Will keep our group posted on it. 

@vicTor it was amazing to have a chat and meet with you

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Normally Thursday is Wimpy Day but this week it was a change to Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast with SolarStorm and Dvarw. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good old ribs and chips at Oscars! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Good old ribs and chips at Oscars! Boom!
> View attachment 144075



Making me hungry @Rob Fisher !
The breakfast chips this morning looked a bit too large.
These Oscars chips look marvellous

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Wedding vibes: after three weeks of not cheating.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oscars Ribs again! Yum!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mahir

Out and about in the mother city!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Lagos airport on my way back to SA 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Lagos airport on my way back to SA
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Safe flight home!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Safe flight home!



Thanks mate  


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

And back on South African soil at OR Tambo 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome back @RenaldoRheeder !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Welcome back @RenaldoRheeder !



Thanks @Silver 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is Thursday... and what happens on a Thursday? Yebo Yes! It's Wimpy day! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Today is Thursday... and what happens on a Thursday? Yebo Yes! It's Wimpy day! Boom!
> View attachment 144711


I forgot what day it was until I saw the wimpy!
Somehow I'm thinking it's Wednesday but now it's Friday...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about at the new Butchers Block in Hillcrest. Sorry about the empty plate picture... that was creamy prawns but I forgot to take the pic before I nailed the bowl!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog

I can just sense in the excitement of your keyboard that those prawns were delicious @Rob Fisher 
Your steak is in the shape of a mod inserting the squonk bottle, was that deliberately ordered like that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bulldog said:


> I can just sense in the excitement of your keyboard that those prawns were delicious @Rob Fisher
> Your steak is in the shape of a mod inserting the squonk bottle, was that deliberately ordered like that



It was a dash of excitement because I missed lunch yesterday! I was a little on the peckish side! 

The steak shape was just a lucky shape!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Today is Thursday... and what happens on a Thursday? Yebo Yes! It's Wimpy day! Boom!
> View attachment 144711



mmm.... I could do with a Wimpy now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> mmm.... I could do with a Wimpy now!


Breakfast of champions...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Ah man @Christos !
That's mean !
Looks so good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Out and about for an afternoon walk with the family.

Evod chugs on.... come rain or shine ....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

Dinner is served -


Bloody Dvarw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Friep

Great day out with my wife.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Bulldog

@Friep have you no feelings  could have waited a post or 3.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Drakensberg shots... Cathedral Peak Hotel is awesome and deep in the mountains!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher , thanks for the pics
Looks so peaceful

How did the Dvarws go in the wild?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher , thanks for the pics
> Looks so peaceful
> 
> How did the Dvarws go in the wild?



Hi Ho @Silver they did a fine job! They went with me on a 6km walk into the mountains and to an awesome waterfall. I took my toolkit with but I didn't need it and a couple of refills and they looked after me for the holiday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 145366
> View attachment 145367
> View attachment 145368


Ivory, awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AniDey



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oscars for Rib and Chips!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep

AniDey said:


> View attachment 145461


Now I want to go fishing sid you catch anything?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Not quite ribs but equally satisfying 
I just hope @Silver had chips for dinner.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Not quite ribs but equally satisfying
> I just hope @Silver had chips for dinner.
> View attachment 145522



Ah man @Christos - that is cruel
I didn't have anything near chips for dinner. Some fish and a salad. So sad. I need some chips this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ah man @Christos - that is cruel
> I didn't have anything near chips for dinner. Some fish and a salad. So sad. I need some chips this weekend.


We know your weakness and we will exploit it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AniDey

Friep said:


> Now I want to go fishing sid you catch anything?


Not yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AniDey

Here you go, @Friep 
Took me a while.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About for a belated birthday lunch at my favourite restaurant!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

That looks absolutely marvellous @Rob Fisher !!!
I spotted the chips

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Braaiers will braai 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Drop off Vape On ZN for a service and then breakfast and a haircut!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys for Dins Dins! Let's start with a Pink Gin, then Marrow Bones and finish off with ribs and chips!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Quick trip to Botswana. What an eventful 24hours.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Daniel

no mod in the pic but my Pulse 80W with Galaxies MTL was with me in the bakkie the whole time ...
Nothing like an African sunset/sunrise ......

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm and Dvarw's wicked up and refilled ready to go out and about tonight for din dins!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Wow @Friep and @Daniel !
Such great photos!
Great to see

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wok Pot in Durban North! So Yummy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

@Rob Fisher 
Not giving U a "Winner Medal" for your Vape 
Its for the Food U having

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A quick visit to the @Sir Vape shop in Kloof before the opening tomorrow! @BigGuy had a big smile on his face!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out at Butcher Block... and the vape pipe in the picture is @BigGuy's!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That looks great @Rob Fisher !

And the pipe looks very cool @BigGuy 
It looks like a Nautilus Mini hooked into that pipe setup!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Daniel said:


> no mod in the pic but my Pulse 80W with Galaxies MTL was with me in the bakkie the whole time ...
> Nothing like an African sunset/sunrise ......
> 
> View attachment 146311
> View attachment 146312



WOW! Absolutely stunning pics @Daniel!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Thursday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About in Umdolti with @BigGuy and our wives! Love the food at Mundo Vida!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai time Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep

Lovely day out with some friends Chris chameleon is a legend.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Appropriate to have the VM Berry Blaze filled Evod in the Berry section in the shops 

Cloudy and wet weather in JHB today so out doing some shopping...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Thursday so it must be Wimpy time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

The mod was in the car but what a beautiful early morning. 

This was at 5:30 this morning after dropping my father in law at the start of the Amashova

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

First time out and about with a Tube Mod! Dani 25 and Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> First time out and about with a Tube Mod! Dani 25 and Dvarw!
> View attachment 149438
> View attachment 149439
> View attachment 149440



And we seldom see regulated tubes here on this thread @Rob Fisher 

Lovely mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

Rob Fisher said:


> First time out and about with a Tube Mod! Dani 25 and Dvarw!
> View attachment 149438
> View attachment 149439
> View attachment 149440


i want that steak!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

lesvaches said:


> i want that steak!



Too late!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Day!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy Day!
> View attachment 149582



Demmit man and here I sit with my tuna blikkie ....and you go and post this , ek Dislike dit sommer ...;P

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

Mahir said:


> View attachment 149623


i rated your post a winner but changed it to funny when i spotted the vida cup.
That's a lot of money to pay for bad coffee...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## regularvapeguy

Took a stop at burger king to get some lunch!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Took the Golden Dvarw out for its maiden outing! Butlers in Hillcrest! Awesome food!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday lunch with friends at Atashca in Westville!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Took the Golden Dvarw out for its maiden outing! Butlers in Hillcrest! Awesome food!
> View attachment 149752
> View attachment 149753
> View attachment 149754
> View attachment 149755
> View attachment 149756



That uncle Craig I spot in the background ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> That uncle Craig I spot in the background ?



It sure is!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CeeJay

Breakfast, the most important meal of the day

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Nadz1972

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 149878
> Breakfast, the most important meal of the day


Noisy bowels to match your mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Mahir

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 149878
> Breakfast, the most important meal of the day



I just knew you were from Cape Town from that post LOL only us Cape Townians would eat that for breakfast!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## CeeJay

Mahir said:


> I just knew you were from Cape Town from that post LOL only us Cape Townians would eat that for breakfast!


Farmstall in Ottery FTW bru.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 149878
> Breakfast, the most important meal of the day



That looks awesome @CeeJay - now Im hungry

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CeeJay

Silver said:


> That looks awesome @CeeJay - now Im hungry


You just saw chips

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35

Date night!!! 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## CeeJay

Breakfast with my mother at uncle Robs place

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was so hungry when my food arrived I forgot to take a pic! Luckily I took a pic of the menu!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

A great morning out playing with my bats and balls on the driving range lawn.

Regards

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Have a great Monday guys!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> View attachment 150515
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday guys!



Thats marvellous @Stosta !!
Enjoy it!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

Stosta said:


> View attachment 150515
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday guys!


you too @Stosta, great view!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About to fetch my new suit, shirt and shoes for an upcoming wedding! Thanks for dressing me @Ash! The chicks will go crazy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About to fetch my new suit, shirt and shoes for an upcoming wedding! Thanks for dressing me @Ash! The chicks will go crazy!
> View attachment 150643
> View attachment 150644
> View attachment 150645



Driving the Mrs' car

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

picautomaton said:


> Driving the Mrs' car



Nope, that is my Touareg!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Best times 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was out and about with the Teal Juma Solar Storm... at the car wash... now back and the car is all shiny and clean!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Braaiers will braai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Wow for me the best photo on this thread. Look like a picture that comes from a magazine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Great relaxing times at Mabalingwe ... was awesome to see the Ellies so close ... also saw a Rhino and her calf

Time to finish it off with a last Sunday braai ....





P.S ONLY took this setup , did not skip a beat still using it ....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Great relaxing times at Mabalingwe ... was awesome to see the Ellies so close ... also saw a Rhino and her calf
> 
> Time to finish it off with a last Sunday braai ....
> View attachment 151091
> 
> View attachment 151092
> 
> 
> P.S ONLY took this setup , did not skip a beat still using it ....



That is just awesome @Daniel !
Love the ellies!!!
Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## picautomaton

Taking daughter to shops.

The tank in the pic is amazing, basically a large cartomizer. No air flow adjustment (without disassembly), no juice control. Luckily the skipper has a thread where it was advised to wick through the holes, used that since day 1 and not a single bloody leak. The simplicity and light weight have made this my current favorite. 




p.s. is there any way the Moderator in Chief can change this site's spell check to U.K. dictionary?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## GSM500

picautomaton said:


> Taking daughter to shops.
> 
> The tank in the pic is amazing, basically a large cartomizer. No air flow adjustment (without disassembly), no juice control. Luckily the skipper has a thread where it was advised to wick through the holes, used that since day 1 and not a single bloody leak. The simplicity and light weight have made this my current favorite.
> 
> View attachment 151170
> 
> 
> p.s. is there any way the Moderator in Chief can change this site's spell check to U.K. dictionary?


I'm not a 100% sure but I think it's Google Chrome that handles the spell check and you can change to UK English. I've been looking but I don't see a spell check on the actual website.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Daar doer in die bosveld

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Thursday!



However it is a Peri Peri Chicken Salad!  Carb intake needs to be moderated!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

And then still hungry when I got home so went out for dinner!

Starter Beetroot Salad! 



Filler and Salad!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with the Ivory Solar Storm Golden Dvarw combo! Butcher Block Beach Salad! Yum!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## regularvapeguy

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about with the Ivory Solar Storm Golden Dvarw combo! Butcher Block Beach Salad! Yum!
> View attachment 151512
> View attachment 151513
> View attachment 151514



Awesome Combo! food looks great too!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

regularvapeguy said:


> Awesome Combo! food looks great too!



It was great food. 

Today out in the Midlands foraging for food. Blueberry Cafe. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## regularvapeguy

Rob Fisher said:


> It was great food.
> 
> Today out in the Midlands foraging for food. Blueberry Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How do you get the time to go to all these awesome places 

I'm clearly in the wrong line of work because in too tired to do anything on weekends!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

regularvapeguy said:


> How do you get the time to go to all these awesome places
> 
> I'm clearly in the wrong line of work because in too tired to do anything on weekends!!



I retired ten years ago. So all I have to do is online social media and vaping and foraging for food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let’s start with an Americano to warm the body. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG best fillet and mushroom risotto ever!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Carrot Cake was also bloody yummy! I will certainly be heading back to Blueberry Café again real soon. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

looks amazing @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Visiting friends in Umhlanga! Cold and wet and windy!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes it's Thursday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And then a simple din dins!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About in the Midlands. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And the mist rolls in. Cattle and the occasional zebra cruising past. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Glorious photos @Rob Fisher !
Stunning and well captured

Love that one on the wooden trunk. When one sees 28.0 Watts we know its a Fisher mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Date Night at our favourite restaurant Enzos....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Daniel said:


> Date Night at our favourite restaurant Enzos....
> 
> View attachment 152077


Enzos is superb!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Dripping at the cricket

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The service at Butch Block may be a little slow but the food is great!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Union Square Hillcrest... Pork Ribs... not as good as Oscars!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Bought to much vape gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 16


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two setups ready to go out and about... the Teal Solar Storm with the engraved Dvarw DL and the Dani MIni with a standard Dvarw DL! New coils and fresh wick! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

First post on this thread..

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Out and about taking the fam for a brunch today. 

Salad was great! Chips were awesome!!! Hehe

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a while since I was at Oscars for Ribs and chips... I could have done with more chips!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

The ribs look good @Rob Fisher 
They should have at least given you more chips!!!!!
Man, that's a small portion of chips

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pepper fillet at Stretta time! Yum!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Vix

That flatbread looks like the business

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vix said:


> That flatbread looks like the business



It was a little hard... but adding garlic and chilli helped!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Chilling have a cold one with a view of the Table

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Chilling have a cold one with a view of the Table
> 
> View attachment 153848



Awesome
Enjoy it @Clouds4Days 
No clouds in that pic! Perfect blue skies.
The mother city rocks big time

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Awesome
> Enjoy it @Clouds4Days
> No clouds in that pic! Perfect blue skies.
> The mother city rocks big time



Perfect Blue sky today and 24 celcius but felt much hotter than that tomorrow will be 30 celcius so I'm sure a scorcher of a day.

Haven't been here in about 7 years so having a really good time being a tourist.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Clouds4Days said:


> Perfect Blue sky today and 24 celcius but felt much hotter than that tomorrow will be 30 celcius so I'm sure a scorcher of a day.
> 
> Haven't been here in about 7 years so having a really good time being a tourist.



Welcome to the Mother city bro. Hope your time spent here in town turns into wonderfull memories.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

A nice cold one at the V&A after coming back from a Robben Island Tour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

Resistance said:


> Welcome to the Mother city bro. Hope your time spent here in town turns into wonderfull memories.



Thank you brother.
Having a blast of a time here with my wife.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you brother.
> Have a blast of a time here with my wife.


I was viewing the island from shore.was going to say it looked cloudy over there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Love the name of this place. Food was excellent.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lunch at the Wok Box in Durban North and then off to the airport to fetch the mother-in-law for the holidays!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Today out and about doing some wine tasting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Amy

Clouds4Days said:


> Today out and about doing some wine tasting.
> 
> View attachment 153954


Good too see your tank is more empty than the wine glasses

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Clouds4Days said:


> Today out and about doing some wine tasting.
> 
> View attachment 153954


How many times and at how many places have you tasted? Just joking, that looks seriously good. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pepper encrusted Fillet and chips and the Dani 21700 with Dvarw DL doing the honours!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 154188



Wimpy Thursday !
Love it

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome morning on Albert Falls Dam!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Amazing @Rob Fisher !
Nice pics and thats a cool fish pic!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Clouds4Days said:


> A nice cold one at the V&A after coming back from a Robben Island Tour.
> 
> View attachment 153883
> 
> 
> View attachment 153884


How was the tour for you? I went a few years back and was very disappointed. Ths guide was useless and got lost a few times

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

SmokeyJoe said:


> How was the tour for you? I went a few years back and was very disappointed. Ths guide was useless and got lost a few times



Really, really enjoyed it.
Not sure if it's the same now as before but they take you on a guided bus tour around the island with a final stop at the maximum security section where you jump off and have a guided walking tour inside by one of the ex prisoners.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Date day!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance

Time for desert.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

On my way out to a Xmas Eve Rasta party... haven't put on my dreadlocks yet... maybe I should take the Green Stabwood Solar Storm out the display cabinet?

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Much more better!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Rob, are you cloning Rob Marley? Lol, I’ll need to see those dreadlocks to do a comparative review! Lol.

Hope you have a ball and more pics please.

Merry Xmass!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Some early morning fishing. Cought two small bonefish and a blacktip shark.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> Some early morning fishing. Cought two small bonefish and a blacktip shark.
> View attachment 154472



Thats awesome @Friep !
Thanks for the photo

Blacktip shark, my gosh.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## acorn

Oppie plaas...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

acorn said:


> Oppie plaas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


What a shot. Makes me want a setup just like it!. Great photo @acorn .

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Oppie plaas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



Agreed with @Raindance 

Such a winner photo @acorn 
That Squid / Zeus combo looks gorgeous

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Rob, are you cloning Rob Marley? Lol, I’ll need to see those dreadlocks to do a comparative review! Lol.
> 
> Hope you have a ball and more pics please.
> 
> Merry Xmass!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast! Bacon and Avo sammie! Yum!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Breakfast! Bacon and Avo sammie! Yum!
> View attachment 154667


No Chips.....?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Room Fogger said:


> No Chips.....?



Yip... after all the forbidden contraband I have consumed this holiday season I'm trying to slow down... and chips are contraband!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Best food in Durbs

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Paul33 said:


> Best food in Durbs
> 
> View attachment 154746


Eish, then show us the food. 
Im so hungry, wife is out, so the kids want Burger king. To ashamed to post pics

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish, then show us the food.
> Im so hungry, wife is out, so the kids want Burger king. To ashamed to post pics


But Burger King is awesome. 

You’ll have to wait for pics of my food. Wife will murder me if I open it before I get home. 

It’s chips and cheese and mutton curry gravy wrapped in a huge oversized roti. Healthy deluxe

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> But Burger King is awesome.
> 
> You’ll have to wait for pics of my food. Wife will murder me if I open it before I get home.
> 
> It’s chips and cheese and mutton curry gravy wrapped in a huge oversized roti. Healthy deluxe



Waiting to see a photo of that @Paul33 
Sounds amazing

We havent got much food in the house at the moment - need to go shopping again - so when I see that photo its going to make me drool

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Waiting to see a photo



Will have to wait longer

Got hungry and then got grumpy hungry so forgot to take a pic before it got inhaled 

My bad

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> Will have to wait longer
> 
> Got hungry and then got grumpy hungry so forgot to take a pic before it got inhaled
> 
> My bad



Haha
No probs @Paul33 - was better actually that you didnt post because it would have given me hunger pains
Next time...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 154780



Winner!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Breakfast with the kiddies this morning

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A walk on the beach at Umhlanga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Outstanding meal at Butcher Boys in Hillcrest! Marrow Bones to start and then a Jalapeno Fillet! 10 out of 10 for the food and the service! Love it when you have an experience like that!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Year's Eve at Olive and Oil with mates! Creamy garlic prawn starter and Fillet with Gamberi sauce for mains... Amaretto Don Pedro to end!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Looks very good @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My nieces wedding. All the guests had to dress in white. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

More pics from my niece's wedding!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## G+3

@Rob Fisher ... Uncle looking at your pic's of the last few posts chips are the least of your worries. Dham that food looks good and I find myself drooling down my drip tip looking at the spread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

G+3 said:


> @Rob Fisher ... Uncle looking at your pic's of the last few posts chips are the least of your worries. Dham that food looks good and I find myself drooling down my drip tip looking at the spread



Wedding spread!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Thursday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy Thursday!
> View attachment 155064


And there’s chips,  , the Force is in balance again!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## G+3

Room Fogger said:


> And there’s chips,  , the Force is in balance again!


LoLi did not want to bring it up first, been grinding the uncle lately about his chips

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New restaurant test for lunch... not bad...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

My new favourite restaurant! Butcher Boys Hillcrest!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Looks fantastic @Rob Fisher !
I see the battery tube now in the first pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast at the Oyster Box today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Rob Fisher 
That is awesome!
I assume you enjoyed it hugely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Rob Fisher
> That is awesome!
> I assume you enjoyed it hugely



It's not really worth R450 a head.... well unless you like Champagne and Oysters and I don't... so it's fruit first and then full English Breakfast for me... but the view is awesome and the service is great! Oh, and the fresh waffles also rock!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It's not really worth R450 a head.... well unless you like Champagne and Oysters and I don't... so it's fruit first and then full English Breakfast for me... but the view is awesome and the service is great! Oh, and the fresh waffles also rock!



I'm also not a champagne and oyster person
But I wonder if they had chips for breakfast... lol...
They would probably kick me out for aking, hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I'm also not a champagne and oyster person
> But I wonder if they had chips for breakfast... lol...
> They would probably kick me out for aking, hehe



There was no sign of chips anywhere!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> There was no sign of chips anywhere!



Ok, terrible place then - they are off my list

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher it looks very nice

But the chips look more like decorations - hehe
If I ever go there with you one day we will have to speak to the chef

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Out and about for an afternoon swim. Evod1 is my stealth companion. Not that it's really needed here

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

Awesome day out with my wife.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Out and about for an afternoon swim. Evod1 is my stealth companion. Not that it's really needed here


Where is that @Silver? Looks like a olympic size swimming pool

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Where is that @Silver? Looks like a olympic size swimming pool



Its at Old Eds in Houghton @SmokeyJoe 
Club pool

Not Olympic sized. Its 33m long, but its great when the weather is good!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Friep said:


> Awesome day out with my wife.
> View attachment 155783



The chips are scarce Hi Ho @Silver and they don't look that great! How were they?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys in Hillcrest is my GO TO restaurant! Marrow Bones followed by a Jalapeno Fillet and then an Amoretto Don Pedro! Heaven!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Another major FOMO in a few of those pics @Rob Fisher 
You are drilling me today
hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Another major FOMO in a few of those pics @Rob Fisher
> You are drilling me today
> hehe



Time for you to take a trip to Durbs Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Time for you to take a trip to Durbs Hi Ho @Silver!



I know, I know 
Dont tempt me further
haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So what can i say about the Gear RTA

DAMN!!!!
Thanks to @Amir im fortunate enough to enjoy this flavor monster

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

SmokeyJoe said:


> So what can i say about the Gear RTA
> 
> DAMN!!!!
> Thanks to @Amir im fortunate enough to enjoy this flavor monster
> 
> View attachment 156055


What coils are you running on yours because with the coils that. One in the box I'm getting muted flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Calvin Naidoo said:


> What coils are you running on yours because with the coils that. One in the box I'm getting muted flavour



The coils that come with it are just don right lousy. I used both of them on the same day in pursuit of flavor but nothing doing. Just left me wanting more. The next day i popped in a @smilelykumeenit Alien and well, @SmokeyJoe can testify as to the flavor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Calvin Naidoo said:


> What coils are you running on yours because with the coils that. One in the box I'm getting muted flavour


Fused clapton. 3mm at 0.3ohm. Check Vaping with Vic's build and how he wicks. Cotton should not go into channels. Just rest on top of it. Vaping at 55w with no dry hits or spitting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Amir said:


> The coils that come with it are just don right lousy. I used both of them on the same day in pursuit of flavor but nothing doing. Just left me wanting more. The next day i popped in a @smilelykumeenit Alien and well, @SmokeyJoe can testify as to the flavor


That i can!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Thursday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That looks glorious @Rob Fisher !
I see a lot of chips going on there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Amir said:


> The coils that come with it are just don right lousy. I used both of them on the same day in pursuit of flavor but nothing doing. Just left me wanting more. The next day i popped in a @smilelykumeenit Alien and well, @SmokeyJoe can testify as to the flavor


Thanks bud I'm gonna go get some coilies tomorrow,gonna go for aliens from boomcoils as they working a treat in my hadaly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

SmokeyJoe said:


> Fused clapton. 3mm at 0.3ohm. Check Vaping with Vic's build and how he wicks. Cotton should not go into channels. Just rest on top of it. Vaping at 55w with no dry hits or spitting


So the general thing is the coils in the box are Kak,my wicking is good no dry hits,I followed Mike vapes wicking

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

Went out for a hike today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

No guesses where I went for lunch and what I had to eat! The only difference today was I has a draft beer! Bazinga! I love this restaurant!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> No guesses where I went for lunch and what I had to eat! The only difference today was I has a draft beer! Bazinga! I love this restaurant!
> View attachment 156455
> View attachment 156459
> View attachment 156456
> View attachment 156457


Hi Rob. Im new to vaping and a new member to ecigssa. Was just wondering what RTA is in this photo as I see ALOT of them on here? Also where can I get it from? Thank you for your time. J

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> Hi Rob. Im new to vaping and a new member to ecigssa. Was just wondering what RTA is in this photo as I see ALOT of them on here? Also where can I get it from? Thank you for your time. J



Hi @Juan_G, it's a Dvarw DL but it's a special one of a kind that I had hand engraved in Kokstad by @hands!

Sadly it's not so easy to get a Dvarw DL these days because the world has discovered them and they are made in Hungary and sell out as soon as stock appears on the web site. @Zeki Hilmi does bring some in from time to time but your best bet is to keep an eye on the classifieds and snap one up when they appear. The only ones available are the standard stainless steel one which is 3rd and 5th from the left in the picture. All the others are custom made.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi @Juan_G, it's a Dvarw DL but it's a special one of a kind that I had hand engraved in Kokstad by @hands!
> 
> Sadly it's not so easy to get a Dvarw DL these days because the world has discovered them and they are made in Hungary and sell out as soon as stock appears on the web site. @Zeki Hilmi does bring some in from time to time but your best bet is to keep an eye on the classifieds and snap one up when they appear. The only ones available are the standard stainless steel one which is 3rd and 5th from the left in the picture. All the others are custom made.
> View attachment 156557


Thank you for the reply. Its awesome that you had it engraved, didnt know that was possible! I will have to keep an eye on the classifieds then, think there is one for sale at the moment. After all the reviews I'm convinced this is an RTA that i need. Really happy to be a part of your great and helpfull family as I'm sure I'll still have lots of questions.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> Thank you for the reply. Its awesome that you had it engraved, didnt know that was possible! I will have to keep an eye on the classifieds then, think there is one for sale at the moment. After all the reviews I'm convinced this is an RTA that i need. Really happy to be a part of your great and helpfull family as I'm sure I'll still have lots of questions.



It certainly is the RTA to have @Juan_G! And welcome to the ECIGSSA family! There are tons of us standing by to answer your questions!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> It certainly is the RTA to have @Juan_G! And welcome to the ECIGSSA family! There are tons of us standing by to answer your questions!


Really hope I can get my hands on one! Thank you, great to be here, can see you've got a really special forum here, keep up the good work. 

Oh one more question, what mod are you using, the blue and black ones that sort of look like double barrels?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> Oh one more question, what mod are you using, the blue and black ones that sort of look like double barrels?



@Juan_G they are Dani Mini's from Germany and have the Dicodes chipset in them... also not available locally.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> @Juan_G they are Dani Mini's from Germany and have the Dicodes chipset in them... also not available locally.
> View attachment 156584


Thats really good looking, sure they vape like a dream! Will keep an eye on the classifieds for when you post them hahahahaha

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really really smaaak this restaurant!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> I really really smaaak this restaurant!
> View attachment 157328
> View attachment 157329
> View attachment 157330
> View attachment 157331
> View attachment 157332
> View attachment 157333
> View attachment 157334


But now do u ever eat home?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> But now do u ever eat home?



Yes... I had Peanut Butter Toast at home this morning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Slick

Rob Fisher said:


> I really really smaaak this restaurant!
> View attachment 157328
> View attachment 157329
> View attachment 157330
> View attachment 157331
> View attachment 157332
> View attachment 157333
> View attachment 157334


@Rob Fisher Does the waiter still ask you what do you want to order or do you just sit down and they bring the food?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Slick said:


> @Rob Fisher Does the waiter still ask you what do you want to order or do you just sit down and they bring the food?



I'm still busy training them... they still keep asking...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm still busy training them... they still keep asking...


I'd like to see the look on their faces when you empty a bottle of tomato sauce on the steak,like you do at the Wimpy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I'd like to see the look on their faces when you empty a bottle of tomato sauce on the steak,like you do at the Wimpy



Oh that doesn't happen... Wimpy tomato sauce is awesome and works on a Wimpy... but for my Fillet Steak and Chips at Butcher Boys the sauce of choice is a Madagascan Pepper Sauce! Yum!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Found a new restaurant! Ray's in Emberton! Rissoto ball starter, Ribs and then shared dessert! All very Yummy!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Unplanned cold one last night







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Unplanned cold one last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Whos the person drinking Guiness? Hats off to him, he has taste

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> Whos the person drinking Guiness? Hats off to him, he has taste


Father In Lawlessness


Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Father In Lawlessness
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


I dont know him. But i respect him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> I dont know him. But i respect him


Should have said My Father in law. 

The man that always gets me into trouble with his wife and daughter.



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Should have said My Father in law.
> 
> The man that always gets me into trouble with his wife and daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Ah the in laws. Cant love them, cant kill them

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Had such a nice dinner at Ray's last night we went to Rays for lunch!  Happy Beer day everyone!




Fish Cake starter



Outstanding Wild Mushroom Rissoto!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

No chips @Rob Fisher !!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> No chips @Rob Fisher !!!!



Nope but got my carbs from the rice in the Risotto!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> No chips @Rob Fisher !!!!



Plus... I'm not a fan of their very thin chips.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_N8th

Daily Graft !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Had such a nice dinner at Ray's last night we went to Rays for lunch!  Happy Beer day everyone!
> View attachment 157519
> View attachment 157520
> 
> 
> Fish Cake starter
> View attachment 157521
> 
> 
> Outstanding Wild Mushroom Rissoto!
> View attachment 157522



You should get the Dani Media blasted , I know a guy in KZN if you keen. 
Might void the warranty though hmmmmm ...

P.S Whats that weird green stuff on the food ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> You should get the Dani Media blasted , I know a guy in KZN if you keen.
> Might void the warranty though hmmmmm ...
> 
> P.S Whats that weird green stuff on the food ?



That weird green stuff was transferred to Anthea's plate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Tough day at work today out at hazelmere dam.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Tough day at work today out at hazelmere dam.
> 
> View attachment 157589



@Paul33 how was the fishing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 how was the fishing?


No fishing unfortunately @Rob Fisher 

This really was a work trip. I’m doing work for the guys who raised the wall of the dam at Hazelmere. 

Next time though

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oscars Ribs and chips! Now this is good food! And finished off with a Horlicks Milkshake!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

So we decided to venture to probably the most beautiful beach I’ve ever been to in my life!

Ipanema Beach - Rio de Janeiro

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> So we decided to venture to probably the most beautiful beach I’ve ever been to in my life!
> 
> Ipanema Beach - Rio de Janeiro
> 
> View attachment 158021



Oh wow @Nadim_Paruk - that is just so great
Wishing you well for your stay there
Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Following on epic-ness that is Rio de Janeiro.. 
Went on a tour to Rocinha Favela

Found a Graffiti wall
Quickly rushed to get the wife to get this shot of me

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

In the mother city for a quick trip for work

Dinner. Burger, chips and Coke!

Flanked by the BB and Twisp Cue. Travel machines of note

Chips are nice I've tasted one already

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yummy Fillet and Marrow Bones!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

When a juice from Out of this World makes an appearance On top of the World 
- Cristo Redentor, Rio de Janeiro

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ray's at Emberton! Risotto starter (which I forgot to photograph due to hunger) and then Peri Peri deboned chicken!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Wimpy Burger , chips , Coke and Vape

Smiling

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Thursday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Okay okay last one whilst I’m on my trip to Brazil 

Day spent at Arraial do Cabo 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arraial_do_Cabo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lunch at Ray's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

The ammit mtl holding its own with the help of the indestructible aegis mini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Friday evening starter at the opening of the Gypsy Pop-Up restaurant in Koringberg.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Say goodbye to pictures of chips and other carbs... I have to try to get my sugar levels down... tonight was a Beach Salad which consists of Spinach and chicken.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for my Mom's 86th birthday! All carb free food for me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Amir

What I love about Cape Town... Langoustines at Baia are world class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about for my Mom's 86th birthday! All carb free food for me!
> View attachment 158886
> View attachment 158887
> View attachment 158888
> View attachment 158889



Congrats on the no carbs @Rob Fisher and happy birthday for your mom! Jeepers ---- 86! 

I will miss the pictures of chips
Just please build in to your carb and sugar planning that we can perhaps have a few chips together in August

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> What I love about Cape Town... Langoustines at Baia are world class.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome @Amir !
Looks very good

But.... I see a pack of *stinkies *in the pic!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Awesome @Amir !
> Looks very good
> 
> But.... I see a pack of *stinkies *in the pic!!!



Yeah yeah I know... my eldest brother... I’m working on it don’t worry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Yeah yeah I know... my eldest brother... I’m working on it don’t worry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Your eldest brother!
Ok, at least he has a younger brother that has tried so much vape gear and knows what is what
So he is very lucky

Tell him he needs to stop smoking soon - whether he ends up vaping or not is not important. But stopping smoking is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Congrats on the no carbs @Rob Fisher and happy birthday for your mom! Jeepers ---- 86!
> 
> I will miss the pictures of chips
> Just please build in to your carb and sugar planning that we can perhaps have a few chips together in August



Well for the first time in a very long time I have my Blood sugar under control and yesterday I managed a blood sugar of 5.4 which is amazing... no carbs to stabilise but exercise is the real secret and so far I have walked at least 5 km's every day for a week. It's amazing doing a blood sugar test before and after.

I will stick this new regime out so that I can take a break in August!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Well for the first time in a very long time I have my Blood sugar under control and yesterday I managed a blood sugar of 5.4 which is amazing... no carbs to stabilise but exercise is the real secret and so far I have walked at least 5 km's every day for a week. It's amazing doing a blood sugar test before and after.
> 
> I will stick this new regime out so that I can take a break in August!



Thats amazing!!!
Keep it up!!!

Not suggesting a break for the whole month of August, just one or two meals....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Bokaap breakfast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Looks fabulous @Amir !
Nice weather too
Winner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Looks fabulous @Amir !
> Nice weather too
> Winner



And this time I was with my non smoker brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

Rob Fisher said:


> Well for the first time in a very long time I have my Blood sugar under control and yesterday I managed a blood sugar of 5.4 which is amazing... no carbs to stabilise but exercise is the real secret and so far I have walked at least 5 km's every day for a week. It's amazing doing a blood sugar test before and after.
> 
> I will stick this new regime out so that I can take a break in August!



WELL DONE!! @Rob Fisher Great to hear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Second place in out club compo today! Droid and Dvarw DL was with me!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for a Beach Salad!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Second place in out club compo today! Droid and Dvarw DL was with me!
> View attachment 158961



Winner winner photo @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about for a Beach Salad!
> View attachment 159019
> View attachment 159020
> View attachment 159021
> View attachment 159022
> View attachment 159023



That Dwarv sure looks shiny with the glass tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> That Dwarv sure looks shiny with the glass tank.The



The glass tank is just bloody marvellous!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Decided to hit the streets last night , down the road to Linksfield , The Keg and BEAGLE called to me and was it a nice evening , still tasting those mash
and ox liver strips

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Gwarra Gwarra steak at Blackwoods, with a braaibroodjie

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Gwarra Gwarra steak at Blackwoods, with a braaibroodjie
> View attachment 159443


My mouth is watering now! Actually googled “Blackwoods”. Will have to make a plan when next out that way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bad lighting so used the flash but still a kak photo... but the Jalapeno Fillet with Chips was just outbloodystanding! With exercise and zero carbs for the last 10 days, my blood sugar is under control and chips were a treat...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Took a day off from work. Dropped off kids at school and now enjoying a breakfast of champions

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius

SmokeyJoe said:


> Took a day off from work. Dropped off kids at school and now enjoying a breakfast of champions
> 
> View attachment 160031



Sounds like a plan. We should be friends

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

SmokeyJoe said:


> Took a day off from work. Dropped off kids at school and now enjoying a breakfast of champions
> 
> View attachment 160031


Wheres the pod?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Wheres the pod?


Nah not a pod fan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix

SmokeyJoe said:


> Took a day off from work. Dropped off kids at school and now enjoying a breakfast of champions
> 
> View attachment 160031


Interesting “Pod” @SmokeyJoe. But, then again, the thread titles are so similar I doubt the beer had any influence!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Took a day off from work. Dropped off kids at school and now enjoying a breakfast of champions
> 
> View attachment 160031



...lol, is this a new pod on the market ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Crap wrong thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Office for the day yesterday

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Paul33 said:


> Office for the day yesterday
> 
> View attachment 160111



You must have an epic job @Paul33

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite meal of all times! Jalapeno Fillet and Chips with Peppercorn sauce! Bloody YUM!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh and an ice cold beer!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

AneesEbrahim said:


> You must have an epic job @Paul33


I promise it’s not as glamorous as I make it out to be. I’m a buyer for one of the big scrap yards in KZN so my job takes me to some very interesting and peculiar places sometimes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> I promise it’s not as glamorous as I make it out to be. I’m a buyer for one of the big scrap yards in KZN so my job takes me to some very interesting and peculiar places sometimes.


So your office is usually where you are, and you get to be outside.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> So your office is usually where you are, and you get to be outside.


My office is my cellphone and my bakkie and I’m usually on site or on the way to a site. Actually is quite glamorous isn’t it

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Afros Hillcrest

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Off to the PAV to have breakfast and buy some walking shoes!



Was too hungry and forgot to take a pic of the food! What a Goose!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out to Ray's in Emberton for Mandy's birthday dinner!




PS I didn't eat the chips!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That looks lovely @Rob Fisher !
Happy birthday for Mandy!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red and 15ml bottle of Red Pill for going out and about to forage for food!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for my weekly management meeting!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Packing for Butcher Boys!



Nice shot of Dani Blue on the Stella display!



Jalapeno Fillet as always.



Me outside and not happy because the stinking manager said I can't vape inside and I always do with very little vapour. So no longer my favourite restaurant.. and the Amaretto coffee was KAK!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Damn @Rob Fisher , thats not cool

But the pics are awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Could not wear a more fitting t-shirt for the situation

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Could not wear a more fitting t-shirt for the situation



Hehehe... I see that now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix

Kings Park Pool. My home for the next 5 days. My son is swimming SA National Juniors. 

Bliksem, Durbs is a bit warm!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Asterix said:


> View attachment 161154
> 
> 
> Kings Park Pool. My home for the next 5 days. My son is swimming SA National Juniors.
> 
> Bliksem, Durbs is a bit warm!!


Good luck to him bro!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Congrats to your son for getting to the nationals and all the best to him @Asterix

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Some mother of pearl tribute art to draw on the beauty of the Dome of the Rock and Masjid Aqsa in Jerusalem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## fidola13

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh and an ice cold beer!
> View attachment 160141



Great photo!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## fidola13

Asterix said:


> View attachment 161154
> 
> 
> Kings Park Pool. My home for the next 5 days. My son is swimming SA National Juniors.
> 
> Bliksem, Durbs is a bit warm!!



Good luck to him!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## fidola13

Rob Fisher said:


> Packing for Butcher Boys!
> View attachment 161010
> 
> 
> Nice shot of Dani Blue on the Stella display!
> View attachment 161011
> 
> 
> Jalapeno Fillet as always.
> View attachment 161012
> 
> 
> Me outside and not happy because the stinking manager said I can't vape inside and I always do with very little vapour. So no longer my favourite restaurant.. and the Amaretto coffee was KAK!
> View attachment 161013



Love the blue color!! I’ve been thinking about buying the stabwood mini but not sure if I will. If I decide not to then I’ll definitely get the same color Dani of yours!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fidola13

Rob Fisher said:


> My favourite meal of all times! Jalapeno Fillet and Chips with Peppercorn sauce! Bloody YUM!
> View attachment 160140



Which mod is that?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fidola13

Hanging out at home this evening with my latest Asmodus EOS II with a Peerless RTDA...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

fidola13 said:


> Which mod is that?



@fidola13 it's the Solar Storm from Epsilon Mods in Malaysia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys Umhlanga... no Wimpy today because the Ball and Chain is with us!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Asterix said:


> View attachment 161154
> 
> 
> Kings Park Pool. My home for the next 5 days. My son is swimming SA National Juniors.
> 
> Bliksem, Durbs is a bit warm!!


My office is almost across the road from there. 

It was baking in Durbs yesterday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Out and about with my awesome regul.....
Oops can’t really see the mod in this picture but a pretty awesome day out at Parys

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Asterix said:


> View attachment 161154
> 
> 
> Kings Park Pool. My home for the next 5 days. My son is swimming SA National Juniors.
> 
> Bliksem, Durbs is a bit warm!!


Congratulations @Asterix , please remember to let us know how he’s done, allready a great privilege to be competing at that level

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great photo @Nadim_Paruk !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Took my wife out for a bite this afternoon. 

Went to ocean basket. 

It was very good 

Evod1 kept me company

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt

My view for this weekend


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

All ready for a day out and about...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Yoh, the purple Dani Mini also looks Stunning stunning, stunning!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with the Strangers Minuta with a Dvarw DL on top next to flowers encased in glass!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite meal at my favourite restaurant with my favourite RTA!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was a bit early for my Monday meeting that was on a Tuesday so I popped into @Sir Vape Kloof.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Took the kids fishing, ok not really out and about, just 200m from my house. Having lunch quickly, them we going back

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG I love a Jalapeno Fillet from Butcher Boys!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , didnt they make you vape outside last time?
Or am I confusing it with another restaurant?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , didnt they make you vape outside last time?
> Or am I confusing it with another restaurant?



They did but this is the Umhlanga one and the nasty manageress isn't here!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pass on the Wimpy and went back to Butcher Boys today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Then took a drive to the beach to take a pic!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Then got stuck at the airport waiting for a delayed flight from Dubai!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Then took a drive to the beach to take a pic!
> View attachment 161913



Thanks for the dedication @Rob Fisher !!!
Hope your wait at the airport is not too long

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

This restaurant is legit awesome. Friendly and warm atmosphere with good food and a dedicated vapers corner with a vape store. They re-wicked my coil while I dined 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> This restaurant is legit awesome. Friendly and warm atmosphere with good food and a dedicated vapers corner with a vape store. They re-wicked my coil while I dined
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is SUCH A WIN @Amir !
And the chips look very good

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went back to my favourite restaurant for my favourite meal and got shouted at again for ninja vaping... will have to decide if I leave my vape in the car, have the manageress killed or find another favourite!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

No Jalapeno Fillet today!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Then a nice drive through the Valley of 100 Hills!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Car Wash time!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> No Jalapeno Fillet today!
> View attachment 162062



And the chips look decent @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Now I'm hungry for breakfast @Paul33 
And it's night time already. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Now I'm hungry for breakfast @Paul33
> And it's night time already. Lol


And it was yum @Silver 

Not sure about the bacon or the sausage though cause my son stole the bacon and my dog stole the sausages

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> And it was yum @Silver
> 
> Not sure about the bacon or the sausage though cause my son stole the bacon and my dog stole the sausages



Chips and eggs is fine - as as long as there was a piece of toast 
Hope you have a great birthday @Paul33 - and that you get some nice gifts and get spoiled

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Chips and eggs is fine - as as long as there was a piece of toast
> Hope you have a great birthday @Paul33 - and that you get some nice gifts and get spoiled


Of course there was toast!!!

Thanks for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Earlier today was refill time for the mighty SubTank Mini and iStick50. 

My car vape and out and about trusty device. 

Undressed for the photo shoot 







Then took the fam out and about for an outdoor lunch 






I had a sandwich and the chips were lovely. Wife had a pizza which was delicious. And some wine. 

Super weather today here in JHB

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good old Oscars ribs and chips! Yeah Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That looks super @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing meeting... Ribs and chips to start and then an Eisbein for the main course... PS Most of the Eisbein came home in a doggy bag... I just needed the crispy outside bits!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gringo

Rob Fisher said:


> Fishing meeting... Ribs and chips to start and then an Eisbein for the main course... PS Most of the Eisbein came home in a doggy bag... I just needed the crispy outside bits!
> View attachment 162732
> View attachment 162733
> View attachment 162734


Yoh Oom ... double chips ??
Die tannie gaan jou voeter ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gringo said:


> Yoh Oom ... double chips ??
> Die tannie gaan jou voeter ...



!00% @Gringo but she won't find out so no "Voeter" for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out on Inanda Dam practising with a mate who is getting ready for Divisionals next weekend!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix

Back in Durban!! This time for Senior Nationals.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Asterix said:


> View attachment 162997
> 
> 
> Back in Durban!! This time for Senior Nationals.



Good luck to your son @Asterix !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Then a nice drive through the Valley of 100 Hills!
> View attachment 162063
> View attachment 162064



Ah yes! When I was working in PMB we used to drive through there regularly. One of the most beautiful places in the country. Nice to see the landscape again! Is the old "castle" still standing? There used to be a "castle" like building there somewhere at the side of that long winding road. We measured it at 130km if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

That was in 1990.......lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Titan on its first trip out! Butcher Boys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> View attachment 162997
> 
> 
> Back in Durban!! This time for Senior Nationals.



Holding thumbs for your son, @Asterix 
Must be nerve wracking watching something like that....

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Silver said:


> Holding thumbs for your son, @Asterix
> Must be nerve wracking watching something like that....


Thanks @Silver 

Yup, nerves are shot by the end of these galas. Some days more than others. Today wasn’t so bad as it was 100 free and not one of his speciality strokes. He still got a PB which is great. And we got to watch Chad Le Clos, Erin Gallagher and others swimming some lovely races. 

Tomorrow is the 200 breast though, so a good couple of tanks of juice will be a vaporized!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Smittie

I try to avoid this thread most of the time, because the food envy i get from all uncle @Rob Fisher's posts is going to kill me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nothing beats a Jalapeno Fillet with Madagascan Pepper sauce and onion rings from Butcher Boys! It is better than...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Found this awesome Italian restaurant in Bluebird centre called Mafiosi. 

Italian owners and chefs. Food is so good

Chicken chili fettuccini for me and my wife had a veal dish. 

Amazing and I can recommend.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lunch in Umhlanga!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys Monday! Jalapeno Fillet after a starter of marrow bones!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Nothing beats a Jalapeno Fillet with Madagascan Pepper sauce and onion rings from Butcher Boys! It is better than...
> View attachment 163538
> View attachment 163537


Right up my taste! Damn, they are not in the Cape. Will have to visit my family near you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with the Titan to Ray's in Hillcrest!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Amir said:


> Some mother of pearl tribute art to draw on the beauty of the Dome of the Rock and Masjid Aqsa in Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


beautiful !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about in the Natal Midlands! Destination Blueberry Cafe in Nottingham Road!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Lunch at PF Chang’s. Signature dynamite shrimp and some beef ribs as mains. 
The old faithful BB on duty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Amir said:


> Lunch at PF Chang’s. Signature dynamite shrimp and some beef ribs as mains.
> The old faithful BB on duty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Optical illusion or Dinosaur’s ribs @Amir?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir

Grand Guru said:


> Optical illusion or Dinosaur’s ribs @Amir?



I was wondering same but too afraid to ask... I enjoyed it curiously but silently. I think a big part of the flavor comes from the intrigue. That and the way it just melted off the bone... I think I could’ve eaten it with a plastic teaspoon effortlessly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Out for lunch with my wife

Burger and chips for me. Was very good.

Trusty Subtank Mini / istick50 on duty...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Out for lunch with my wife
> 
> Burger and chips for me. Was very good.
> 
> Trusty Subtank Mini / istick50 on duty...


I see a lot of plate still that could have used more chips.
Also, the jalapeños are a nice touch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I see a lot of plate still that could have used more chips.
> Also, the jalapeños are a nice touch.



Lol @Christos , you are right. There should have been more chips because they were excellent. Thin and crispy. Jalapeños for the spicy win !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Dinner at the Cheesecake Factory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Amir said:


> Dinner at the Cheesecake Factory
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont know what looks more classy. The Billet box or the food, but both looks great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Dont know what looks more classy. The Billet box or the food, but both looks great



Thank you.... it’s a trifecta of favorites. My favorite restaurant in my favorite country with my favorite mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Dinner at the Cheesecake Factory
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Always love your out and about photos @Amir 
I know I will see some exotic food - downside is it will make me hungry
Lovely looking dishes those

Just one question, in that second photo, are those chips I see?
Just three!
I hope you ate the others - because if they serve three chips on a plate then that is not a good situation

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Chip mania. Yup and waffles

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

And then...
Date night!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Always love your out and about photos @Amir
> I know I will see some exotic food - downside is it will make me hungry
> Lovely looking dishes those
> 
> Just one question, in that second photo, are those chips I see?
> Just three!
> I hope you ate the others - because if they serve three chips on a plate then that is not a good situation



Hahaha that’s cucumber strips with a side of blue cheese dip and the best hot wings in the world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about at a new Asian Resturant in Mount Edgecombe. SW1. The girls loved it... not my favourite!

Beer with Titan and Dvarw good!



Crispy Pork OK.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Hahaha that’s cucumber strips with a side of blue cheese dip and the best hot wings in the world
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol, ok then that is cool
At least it’s not chips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

Silver said:


> Out for lunch with my wife
> 
> Burger and chips for me. Was very good.
> 
> Trusty Subtank Mini / istick50 on duty...


No ways dude. Need to hook you up with some best salts!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys again! Love that place!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing AGM... Beer and Ribs yeah!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> Fishing AGM... Beer and Ribs yeah!
> View attachment 165288
> View attachment 165289


Mr @Rob Fisher... will we ever get to see a "family photo" of all your mods? Seeing your posts is like watching an episode of cribs on MTV...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Mr @Rob Fisher... will we ever get to see a "family photo" of all your mods? Seeing your posts is like watching an episode of cribs on MTV...



@CJB85 I have been tempted to do a full family pic...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sneaked a Wimpy today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Went with my wife for a lovely brunch this morning to a cool spot in Braamfontein.

Had a nice peri peri chicken sandwich.

Billet Box was in attendance

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys! Jalapeno Fillet after a starter of marrow bones!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Glad you safe in CT @Rob Fisher !
Say hi to the seagulls there and the ocean for me

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG, I need to buy a shotgun today. Those seagulls are really annoying!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back up supplies safe in the safe!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Noisy Seagulls!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pork Belly and chips. Yum!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nice @Rob Fisher !
You always hunt out the pork bellies at the restaurants!
Nice chips too ! Cool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beethoven

Are you sure that wasn't one of those noisy seagulls

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beethoven said:


> Are you sure that wasn't one of those noisy seagulls



Last nights KAK meal that was peri peri chicken could well have been Seagull!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Gringo

Die see cat loop soos stroop !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Pork Belly and chips. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to Cape Town!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix

Beethoven said:


> View attachment 166300


Lovely pic. Is that a Silver Pigeon?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beethoven

Asterix said:


> Lovely pic. Is that a Silver Pigeon?


Browning B525 sporter. Was going to get a silver pigeon but this felt better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Out and about and had a few minutes to get something to eat. 

Got some Steers Chips and put some peri peri sauce on. It’s been ages since I had Steers chips. Very nice. 

Couldn’t take a good photo because the packet had to remain upright so I don’t mess. Haha

Subtank Mini and istick50 doing out and about duty today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Out at the club cricket field for sundowner chill

Beautiful and peaceful 

Check out the sky

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Out at the club cricket field for sundowner chill
> 
> Beautiful and peaceful
> 
> Check out the sky


Dani mini blue clone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Dani mini blue clone



Lol, stop it @Christos 
Incidentally, I have a feeling the Dani Mini is quit a bit smaller than my iStick50...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Out at the club cricket field for sundowner chill
> 
> Beautiful and peacefull
> Check out the sky



@Silver awesome mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Quick wimpy coffee and breakfast before the madness starts. 

Definitely a all day setup this.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> Quick wimpy coffee and breakfast before the madness starts.
> 
> Definitely a all day setup this.....
> 
> View attachment 166911



Looks fabulous @RayDeny !
Have a good mad day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smittie

Moorcroft Manor, Himeville

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Smittie

Lemon Tree Bistro, Underburg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Beethoven said:


> View attachment 166300



I need one of those guns for the taxi drivers in Cape Town that drive absolutely terrible in the mornings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Going for a walk at the club
Lovely late afternoon
A bit chilly

Evod1 keeping me company

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Been on my vape bucket list for a while now, finally got around to visiting @Sir Vape today. Awesome vape shop experience!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## picautomaton

waiting for Pizza Hut Pizza with my trusty pico, Chinese cheapo tank and Bearded Viking drip tip. Unflavoured 4mg juice and a peace sign from my daughter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

@picautomaton unflavored vaping is not something you come across all that often these day, what’s your reason for going the unflavored route?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## picautomaton

CaliGuy said:


> @picautomaton unflavored vaping is not something you come across all that often these day, what’s your reason for going the unflavored route?


Hi CaliGuy

I find that commercial juices are way too oveflavoured for me. I do purchase commercial juices and dilute them however at the moment I just add about ten drops of concentrate to my squonk bottles and I'm golden

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with the Minuta and Dvarw combo and safe in the Mod Pods!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

This was out and about at home last night. Pulse 80W with Matador paired with a stunning 1994 Roodeberg.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee

To finish off a busy day of out and abouting we’re settling down for dinner for the not-so-little one’s 16th

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a long time since I left the house with a Billet Box! But this Boxxer V2 is a real pleasure!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Asterix

School 1st team game.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Out on the field chilling in the sun

Much needed break after a long tough week.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Friep

Road trip time almost halfway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Friep said:


> Road trip time almost halfway.



Two things @Friep... first you need Mod Pods... and secondly, where are you going?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> Road trip time almost halfway.
> View attachment 169326
> View attachment 169327
> View attachment 169328
> View attachment 169329



Lovely @Friep

My two questions are:
1) is that a Reo and OL16 I see? Nice!
2) what juices are being served on your roadtrip?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Friep said:


> Road trip time almost halfway.
> View attachment 169326
> View attachment 169327
> View attachment 169328
> View attachment 169329



safe travels !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Two things @Friep... first you need Mod Pods... and secondly, where are you going?



I think he needs more cupholders

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Out and about for Father’s Day 

One of my favourites

Ocean Basket - Feeeeeesh and chips
And a bit of sushi

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

BRAAI at friends [ REV and NEW 2019 EDITION MAAT from VOOPOO]


]

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About kit! Wallet - Check, Spare Mod - Check, Extra Juice - Check and operation mod - Check! OK let's go forage for some food!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 169431



Pretoriuskop fence hyena
Just marvellous @Jean claude Vaaldamme !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Rob Fisher said:


> Two things @Friep... first you need Mod Pods... and secondly, where are you going?


Definitely need Mod Pods. Just arrived Inhambane Tofo Mozambique.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Silver said:


> Lovely @Friep
> 
> My two questions are:
> 1) is that a Reo and OL16 I see? Nice!
> 2) what juices are being served on your roadtrip?


Jip it is in Reo with OL16 I had some bamango Ice by @Chukin'Vape other reo with cyclone I had some cardinal in the apocalypse a strawberry milkshake thing also had a kangertech subtank mini with a cherry cigar did most of the work wile driving. The hadalay had some PANGO by @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> Jip it is in Reo with OL16 I had some bamango Ice by @Chukin'Vape other reo with cyclone I had some cardinal in the apocalypse a strawberry milkshake thing also had a kangertech subtank mini with a cherry cigar did most of the work wile driving. The hadalay had some PANGO by @Rude Rudi



I didnt realise that we share several common atties!
OL16, Subtank Mini and Hadaly ! Such great devices

Subtank Mini is a great "car vape" indeed

Enjoy Mozambique @Friep - travel safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum V4 and Dvarw Combo in Woolies!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> The Stratum V4 and Dvarw Combo in Woolies!


 Heheh! I had to chuckle! Can just imagine the looks you got doing this photo shoot...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asterix said:


> Heheh! I had to chuckle! Can just imagine the looks you got doing this photo shoot...



Big time! A lot of WTF's?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Out and about taking my mom for her birthday

Didn’t have time to pitstop the BB so it’s the old faithful team doing service today

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Friep said:


> Jip it is in Reo with OL16 I had some bamango Ice by @Chukin'Vape other reo with cyclone I had some cardinal in the apocalypse a strawberry milkshake thing also had a kangertech subtank mini with a cherry cigar did most of the work wile driving. The hadalay had some PANGO by @Rude Rudi


Thanks for the support @Friep

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

lovely @Friep!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Friep said:


> View attachment 169644
> View attachment 169645
> View attachment 169646



What’s up with the boat in the middle of nowhere, looks like it’s in the desert?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Friep

CaliGuy said:


> What’s up with the boat in the middle of nowhere, looks like it’s in the desert?


When the tide comes in they can launch from there. When we go that side we have to plan out visit according to the tides or you can get stuck at high tide.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Out and about taking the fam for lunch at a nearby golf course..

I should be on the golf course playing but at least I get to enjoy the view. 

Lovely day today

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Family day at delta park

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 170103
> 
> Family day at delta park



mean little machine @Jengz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anthea's birthday lunch!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Jengz said:


> View attachment 170103
> 
> Family day at delta park


It's giving me such hassles man ay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Anthea's birthday lunch!
> View attachment 170105
> View attachment 170106
> View attachment 170107
> View attachment 170108
> View attachment 170109
> View attachment 170110
> View attachment 170111



Ooh rob that looks delicious
Chips look good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to head out to forage for food!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ribs and chips! Yeah Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about to Sandbar in Umdolti!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Looks amazing @Rob Fisher 

#IseeChips

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys Jalapeno Fillet! My best!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beer and Beach Salad!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Drinks last night






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Out with the fam for a bite at Huddle Park. 

Crisp cold weather but at least blue skies. Lovely here 

The mighty Subtank mini doing service today

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Friep

Last night's dinner. Why nothing has been built this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep

Breakfast today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys Jalapeno Fillet with chips and Pepper Sauce and Onion Rings on the side and a Stella Draft.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

CGA short course champs. 
NCV Strawberry in the Zeus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Too much BBC (Beer, Beef and Chips) on this thread. 

Now I'm starving!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> View attachment 173248
> CGA short course champs.
> NCV Strawberry in the Zeus.



Good luck for your son (I assume) @Asterix

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy time YAY!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite meal by a country mile! Jalapeno Fillet and Chips with a pepper sauce and onion rings on the side! And a really nice Red to go with the meal!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

We have moved this thread into the General Vaporiser Talk subforum.
It has been in the Regulated Devices subforum but was a bit tricky to find
Since it's one of the main out and about threads, let's put it here with all the other popular threads

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Mediterranean aubergine steak salad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Woke up a bit late this morning because was fighting to get onto MEWE till the early hours this morning... so when we woke up it was a bit late for breakfast and a little early for lunch... we took a vote and it was decided we would go to Butcher Boys for Brunch! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And instead of an Ameretto Don Pedro to finish off like normal, we tried a new little shop doing ice cream and waffles, etc... they make their own sugar cones fresh while you watch! Coconut Ice Cream was bloody awesome! We will do that again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red went with to Butcher Boys tonight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lunch at 1904 in Kloof! Jalapeno Poppers to start and ribs and chips! Butcher Boys is way better!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Purple went for a Kipper breakfast!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a good 5km's walk on the Umhlanga Promanade, it was time for a bite to eat! OMG the Waffle was awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Such lovely Dani food shots @Rob Fisher
All the colours - Red, purple, silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anthea wanted a change so no Jalapeno Fillet for me... So I had a Gamberi Prawn starter and a Fillet Steak with a Peppercorn sauce... finishing off with an Amerretto Don Pedro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

What an epic weekend in Botswana just too short.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Ooh, Botswana is lovely
Great pictures @Friep - thanks for sharing them!
those ellies are super
Nothing cuter than a baby elly !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 175699
> View attachment 175700



Nice chips @Rob Fisher !
Now im hungry.......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 175699
> View attachment 175700


Hi Rob, is the essence cafe vape friendly

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

outlaw_cloud said:


> Hi Rob, is the essence cafe vape friendly
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



@outlaw_cloud very few restaurants are vape friendly anymore... but with all my traveling I have become a master at Ninja Vaping!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 175755



Classic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out in the Valley of a Thousand Hills for lunch!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 175571
> View attachment 175572
> View attachment 175573
> View attachment 175574



Those mods look so cosy in the cup holders

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Stealing my bait

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Out and about with the Vaporesso Gen

Isn’t she a beaut!

At the golf course having lunch with the fam. Earning brownie points! Beautiful setting. Lake in the background near the 18th hole. Lovely day here in JHB. Perfect weather. Sunshine and not too hot.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 175571
> View attachment 175572
> View attachment 175573
> View attachment 175574


Mr Fisher... what little bags are those in the cupholders? I need to get something like that... keeping three mods between my legs in traffic is simply not working anymore. lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Mr Fisher... what little bags are those in the cupholders? I need to get something like that... keeping three mods between my legs in traffic is simply not working anymore. lol.



@CJB85 they are called Mod Pods and are awesome! I got mine from Sir Vape!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-mod-pods?_pos=1&_sid=85e94b368&_ss=r

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for late breakfast or early lunch!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite wine of all time! Rijk's Pinotage!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Found this little nest in the hollow of a dead tree branch while fishing yesterday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Rob Fisher said:


> Found this little nest in the hollow of a dead tree branch while fishing yesterday!
> View attachment 177577
> View attachment 177578
> View attachment 177579
> View attachment 177580


Hope you gave them some worms, they asking so nicely

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Best massage in a very long time! So relaxed now! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Best massage in a very long time! So relaxed now! Bazinga!
> View attachment 177693
> View attachment 177694



Awesome
That’s what I need @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome
> That’s what I need @Rob Fisher



Big time! We have booked again for next weekend so our bodies are ready to fly on Sunday! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## klipdrifter



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About to a new spot... Stonehouse Kitchen in Botha's Hill... nice scenery and beautiful Nursery but average food and very slow service.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 175699
> View attachment 175700


Looks delicious !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and About to a new spot... Stonehouse Kitchen in Botha's Hill... nice scenery and beautiful Nursery but average food and very slow service.
> View attachment 177749
> View attachment 177750
> View attachment 177751
> View attachment 177752
> View attachment 177753
> View attachment 177754
> View attachment 177755
> View attachment 177756



Wow, spectacular location and scenery @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for a beer and some sustenance at Ray's in Hillcrest! CBC Draft was awesome! The new Castle Free is just awful... it tastes like beer but with chorine added! I could not drink it! The Langoustine Peri-Peri starter was excellent as was the Wild Mushroom Risotto!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Out and about with the awesome Vaporesso Gen earlier today. 

At the golf course again. Not playing but taking the fam for a lunch. 

Superb weather again here in JHB

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Block! So happy I'm home and I can nosh a Jalapeno Fillet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Butcher Block! So happy I'm home and I can nosh a Jalapeno Fillet!
> View attachment 180283
> View attachment 180284
> View attachment 180285


See you decided to dress up for the occasion and not go starkers  , the mod I mean, sexy in red. Nice looking chips as well, but only starter size.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Thursday so it's Wimpy Day! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Block is my favourite restaurant! They are so consistent and the steaks are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, awesome food @Rob Fisher - making me hungry!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow, awesome food @Rob Fisher - making me hungry!



I bloody LOVE a Jalapeno Fillet! Every bite is like a taste extravaganza in my mouth!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I bloody LOVE a Jalapeno Fillet! Every bite is like a taste extravaganza in my mouth!
> View attachment 180773




Aaah....
Sounds and looks so good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with the Stratum V4/Dvarw for a bite to eat and a cold beer and outstanding Pinotage!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys for the Win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## swisscheese

Rob Fisher said:


> Still great regulated devices and still in service!
> 
> View attachment 29197
> View attachment 29198


"The force is strong with this one...."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thursday is Wimpy Day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a while since I have been out with a Billet Box... this Boxxer V2 is awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back to Oscars for Ribs and Chips and wasn't disappointed! Oh, and a Pizza to share as a starter and a CBC Beer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back to Butcher Block tonight! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for Ribs at Rays!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out to Ballito to a new restaurant that we have heard good things about... 45 Eat Street! Outstanding restaurant! Service was top notch and the food was excellent and not as expensive as we had expected! We will be back! @BigGuy it was a good call! Bazinga! The Jalapeno Poppers were the best I have ever had! The ribs were great. The dessert was out of this world!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back again for Ribs at Oscars!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ivory Solar Storm and gold plated Dvarw are out and about today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys for my standard meal! Stella, Marrow Bones, and a Jalapeno Fillet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Thursday so today is WIMPY Day! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

With the Skyline out in the garden.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to head out and celebrate my niece passing all her final exams with distinctions and changing her title from Miss to Doctor! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

One hour to a delicious Jalapeno Fillet! And finally, another Vape Branded t-shirt that actually fits me! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerrieP

Relaxed morning on the golf course.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about to 9th Avenue Bistro Waterside.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome lunch at Stretta! shared Pizza for starters and a pepper encrusted fillet for mains! The Weiss beer on tap was on point!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Winner 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Visit to the Juice Makers Meet at @Sir Vape! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about kit... off to fetch Mother-in-Law from the airport!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for my favourite meal! Marrow Bones to start and a Jalapeno Fillet for mains! And of course, a Stella to go with it! Butcher Boys Hillcrest rocks! And I won a special glass on a scratch and win when you buy a Stella! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

2 weeks at San lameer

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> 2 weeks at San lameer
> View attachment 185415


Awesome @Jean claude Vaaldamme. Brings back memories of when one of the company perks was a yearly timeshare at San Lameer.

The golf course used to give me an inferiority complex though.... could always drive the ball further into the rough on the highveld then down there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Off for a haircut! Vape gear going with!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Thursday! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys Hillcrest for a Jalapeno Fillet! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Asterix said:


> Awesome @Jean claude Vaaldamme. Brings back memories of when one of the company perks was a yearly timeshare at San Lameer.
> 
> The golf course used to give me an inferiority complex though.... could always drive the ball further into the rough on the highveld then down there!


Where did you work to get such perks? What a lovely course to play!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Out for breakfast at Jasmyn







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Willi

Friep said:


> View attachment 184910
> View attachment 184911
> View attachment 184912


White buildings in the back ground made me think this was very familiar. Was there not so long ago

didn’t have another pic tho

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Gallavanting in Norwood , brunch @ The Usual on Grant. Vapresso and the beloved Blotto

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Visiting Fahrenheit in Edenvale for chow and chat , their platter for 2 is a meze with little bit of everything

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88

Grillhouse Melrose Arch, Came to see the Christmas lights and Have some fillet on bone. Just Perfect.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ray's Hillcrest! Prawns to share as a starter and then Ribs and chips! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Out in the garden with the Billet Box

Panama fruity vape. Gorgeous taste.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Out in the garden with the Billet Box
> 
> Panama fruity vape. Gorgeous taste.


That is some beautiful Dahlias complementing you BB @Silver
https://retail.degroot-inc.com/product/dahlia-decorative-rosella

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks so much @Resistance !
You are right they are beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Butcher Boys! Fillet Steak and Chips after Marrow Bones!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Butcher Boys! Fillet Steak and Chips after Marrow Bones!
> View attachment 186603
> View attachment 186604
> View attachment 186605
> View attachment 186606


I think I know what I want for supper tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About at 45 Eat Street in Ballito!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Vape Any Wear bags are awesome... we used them in the restaurant today and had no issues at all! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Asterix

Speech time at my mum’s 80th Birthday today. Trusty Mirage on the table next to my non-alc “champagne”. Memorable day, with family flying in from NZ and London.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Asterix said:


> Speech time at my mum’s 80th Birthday today. Trusty Mirage on the table next to my non-alc “champagne”. Memorable day, with family flying in from NZ and London.
> 
> View attachment 186691


Happy Birthday Mom.
Hope you had a fantastic time @Asterix

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Sunday afternoon chill out @salsa

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fillet Steak with Gamberi sauce for lunch! Yum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Thursday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88

Afternoon wimpy breakfast

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Foraging for food and a beer!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

You’ve lost a day there @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy Wednesday!
> View attachment 188277



I thought Wimpy was on Thursday @Rob Fisher ?
And by the way, you posted that on Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I thought Wimpy was on Thursday @Rob Fisher ?
> And by the way, you posted that on Tuesday!



Yip had to take my Mom to the Doc... so Wimpy Thursday was Wimpy Tuesday. 

And again on Wednesday so it was Spur Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Titan and engraved Dvarw DL went out for a beer and prawns!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We didn't end up going far to forage for food and Butcher Block for a Jalapeno Fillet was the order of the day! Stratum Sub Mariner and Dvarw DL went with!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Here is some out and abouts during my Jan. break South coast.

Southport beach


Mojo'z Shelly beach.


On the stoep at Princessa's - back in JHB , NO that is not a tongue depresser it's the condiment box thingie..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Lovely pics @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> Wimpy Tuesday!
> View attachment 189001
> View attachment 189002
> View attachment 189003


Wow. She really looks stunning, Rob. Food’s not bad either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Agreed @Asterix 
That is a stunning mod indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Wednesday because I had to take my Mom for another doctor visit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About for a Fillet and Chips along with a Stella! Sub Mariner went with!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ray's at Emberton

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4, Dvarw DL and a beer and pepper encrusted fillet! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About in the Touareg. Mods safe in the Mod Pods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday meeting in the board room!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher , cool pics!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with the Sub Mariner and Dvarw DL to take my Mom out for lunch for her 87th Birthday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB

Nice one Oom @Rob Fisher, bet that baby put up a decent fight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Thursday Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Always love going to Stretta in Hillcrest because they stock my favourite beer! Jack Black Weiss Beer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about. Stratum Sub Mariner Dvarw combo went with as usual!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About at Olive and Oil Hillcrest! Salad and no chips!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whooo! Our first meal out at a restaurant in four months! We chose to eat at Lupa and what a good decision that was! The meal was outstanding in every way! Service was spot on and the food was damn delicious! Always nice when the owner comes across for a chat as well.

The food was so good I ordered a Pork Belly take away for tomorrow! Bazinga! The social distancing bears made me a bit sad. All they had to eat was Jungle Oats!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Whooo! Our first meal out at a restaurant in four months! We chose to eat at Lupa and what a good decision that was! The meal was outstanding in every way! Service was spot on and the food was damn delicious! Always nice when the owner comes across for a chat as well.
> 
> The food was so good I ordered a Pork Belly take away for tomorrow! Bazinga! The social distancing bears made me a bit sad. All they had to eat was Jungle Oats!
> View attachment 201605
> View attachment 201606
> View attachment 201607
> View attachment 201608


Hope there isn't beds in that restaurant. I wouldn't want you to fall asleep there...
The meal looks awesome I hope it was as good as it looks and I'm happy you got some nice out and about family time.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Bang goes the diet 
Must admit it look delicious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not really out and about... but while I was munching on my ribs and per-peri chicken last night I saw a Pork Belly special so I ordered it as a take away for tonight! Yum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Evod in the park

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## NecroticAngel

Silver said:


> Evod in the park
> 
> View attachment 203698


What's it attached to? I bought James a set of evods but the top is the same not the bottom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

About to go and eat out for the second time since lockdown!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> About to go and eat out for the second time since lockdown!
> View attachment 203714


That wallet looks thick enough too pay for all of us lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

THE REAPER said:


> That wallet looks thick enough too pay for all of us lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is a winner levels of the juice and GOLD next to it looks same level well almost. Enjoy @Rob Fisher. Laughed at your video from 4 months back with the bass fishing GO CALL YOUR MAMMA LOL.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

NecroticAngel said:


> What's it attached to? I bought James a set of evods but the top is the same not the bottom



hi @NecroticAngel 
It’s the iStick20 regulated mod
It’s small and nimble, has a single fixed battery - 2000mah
Lovely fit in the hand and very portable 
Super for the small lower powered MTL atties
Winner winner device despite it being very old

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Starter!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Main Course!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Social Distancing Bear with Jungle Oats to eat!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A good walk in the cool Natal weather! The Stratum V4 and DVarw DL went with!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Third time eating out in 5 months! Stretta for a Pepper encrusted fillet! So Yum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> About to go and eat out for the second time since lockdown!
> View attachment 203714


That 7ml juice is enough to encourage me to stay home - I never go anywhere without at least 30 ml, spare attie and 2 x batteries  .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> That 7ml juice is enough to encourage me to stay home - I never go anywhere without at least 30 ml, spare attie and 2 x batteries  .



Had a spare fresh Stratum V4 and Davrw DL in the car! I also don't go out with spares. Also had a 15ml bottle of Red Pill in my pocket!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Out and about in Bali with the awesome Haar and Dani mini. Never misses a beat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## RayDeny

Out and about with the Haar and Dani. Skyline needs a pit stop so it’s on the bench till then. This is normally the busiest road in Kuta Bali but with this Covid nonsense around it’s like a ghost town.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Finally. 
After about a 2year drought 

I’m back in the game!
Well not quite , just at the driving range 

lovely warm Sunday afternoon. At least I still have my swing in tact and am striking the ball ok. Getting there. Haha

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Finally.
> After about a 2year drought
> 
> I’m back in the game!
> Well not quite , just at the driving range
> 
> lovely warm Sunday afternoon. At least I still have my swing in tact and am striking the ball ok. Getting there. Haha
> 
> View attachment 206596


It really took you long enough. Enjoy getting back into it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Had a walk around the farm this morning.

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## NOOB

Silver said:


> Finally.
> After about a 2year drought
> 
> I’m back in the game!
> Well not quite , just at the driving range
> 
> lovely warm Sunday afternoon. At least I still have my swing in tact and am striking the ball ok. Getting there. Haha
> 
> View attachment 206596



Awesome!! Only just started getting back into it after a 3 year dry spell. Unfortunately my swing is not being as kind to me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Had a walk around the farm this morning.
> View attachment 206613


What’s the internet like in your part?
I may need to move.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Christos said:


> What’s the internet like in your part?
> I may need to move.
> 
> View attachment 206616



You can get great speeds with Sky-fibre. I'm only on an uncapped LTE connection.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 207236
> View attachment 207237



craving chips now !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 207236
> View attachment 207237


I can't decide between the mod or the food lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## LeislB

Mmmmm, prawns!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about in the Midlands!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about in the Midlands!
> View attachment 208630
> View attachment 208631
> View attachment 208632
> View attachment 208633


That looks delectable skipper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Had a walk around the farm this morning.
> View attachment 206613


Very few things in this world beat the beauty of Bushveld in cloudy weather.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally got to see my Mom after 8 months because of lock-down... a quick trip to the hospital and then out to Butcher Boys! Her first time out the care home in nearly a year! She was very excited to get out and about!

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About today at 45 on Eat Street in Ballito. The starter is missing because I was very hungry and forgot to take a pic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just took the Excavator out for it's morning walkies... Prospecting our (hopefully) new blasting site. Ran dangerously low on juice. @YeOldeOke, I couldn't wait for it to steep any longer, this chilled Pomberry Cococream is very devine as a MTL vape! Topped up as soon as I got back to the office.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Stranger

Those Mechman tubes have got to be the most value for money mods out there, perfect for the top pocket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Quick before the rain [BTW thanks @Dela Rey Steyn vir die reen wat jy aangestuur het ] interim inspection of an East Rand property , whole garden is full of these vygies / _mesems_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

24 hours of power failure (cable fault again) so out to Waxys for a beer and burger... the food was tasty but cold... the hostess said there was no Weiss beer so we ordered a Belgium beer we had never heard of before and it turned out to be a Weiss beer so I was happy but Anthea wasn't so I had two beers! Finished off with an Ameretto Don Pedro. Came home and the power was still off so we went to bed very early! The power came on at 3 am and we woke up after a good long sleep and now it's time to catch up on world news.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About at Ray's Kitchen in Hillcrest!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Semi regulated/ mosfet so I guess it can be posted here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Forgot the mod but Durban was epic on the beach this morning:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for a 6km walk!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

The IF Whale with Dvarw DL went out for Peri-Peri Chicken!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> The IF Whale with Dvarw DL went out for Peri-Peri Chicken!
> View attachment 211894
> View attachment 211895
> View attachment 211896
> View attachment 211897


Looks like that chicken is getting a sun tan. But got roasted instead lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eat on 45 in Ballito.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for Lunch in the Midlands!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Old trains!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Didn't want to cook tonight so we headed to Pappa Giovanni's for a beer and Ribs, salad and chips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Running about in a wet JHB doing show units for prospective tenants

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## NecroticAngel



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dinner at Ray's! Rijks Pinotage and a CBC draft! Salad to start and Wild Mushroom Rissoto!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## CJB85



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 215708


Some one is back in full swing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85

THE REAPER said:


> Some one is back in full swing.


It’s only 20 yards, but I’m starting to get the feel for it back. Should have done this years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

CJB85 said:


> It’s only 20 yards, but I’m starting to get the feel for it back. Should have done this years ago.


Nice stress relieve plus if you are on 100yards you can go hunting.


----------



## Silver

Peachy weather this morning in JHB

At the golf club. Should be playing but no, am just taking junior out to play and run around 

Mighty subtank mini doing service

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first of the Xmas lunches! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

Wagyu burger on vetkoek!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a while since we ventured out! What an awesome meal at Lupa in Hillcrest! 10/10 for everything... service and food!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a long while but it's Wimpy Time!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wimpy Baby!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Short beach walk...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Raindance

Paarl golf club, Therion and Dvarw. Hard to imagine a more perfect day.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About for dinner! A rare occurrence since lockdown! But it was a wine tasting dinner and they had Rijks Pinotage which I consider the best Pinotage on the planet! And it was at Ray's in Emberton and the food is excellent! I had a really tasting Langoustine starter and instead of my normal Ribs I decided on a Wild Mushroom Risotto! Good choice on both accounts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with @BigGuy foraging for food in Ballito!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for food at Lupa!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 227150


Did you win? You had better have won!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Did you win? You had better have won!!



The one with the highest scores wins, right? Then I definitely won!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The one with the highest scores wins, right? Then I definitely won!


Yes. He who takes the most shots is the besterest

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for dinner with my sister-in-law who is heading back to New Zealand! Ray's of Emberton was the choice and the wood-fired langoustines and mushroom risotto were outstanding!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Outstanding Eisbein at Bierfassil in the midlands!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

We went foraging for food and found Pappa Giovanis and then the waffle shop down the street!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about at Lupa Hillcrest!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Wildlife check







Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

The T5's first outing! Club meeting and an Eisbein for dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

First kids sports of the new term

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beer, Ribs and Chips at Lupa!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dinner at Ray's with @BigGuy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Out and about at the playground - taking junior for a bit of air and play

Mighty Subtank Mini doing service

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Out and about at the playground - taking junior for a bit of air and play
> 
> Mighty Subtank Mini doing service


Still one of the all time great mtl tanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Still one of the all time great mtl tanks!



you right @Jengz 

I actually did restricted lung on it for a long time but for the last year I switched to MTL and it’s very nice despite it being ancient

It’s my main out and about device. Never leaks and rock solid

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Jengz said:


> Still one of the all time great mtl tanks!



I've still got a Subox nano kit!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Out and about at the playground - taking junior for a bit of air and play
> 
> Mighty Subtank Mini doing service


Wow bud. You still have the Kanger?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Mèjican afternoon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wow bud. You still have the Kanger?



yes definitely @SmokeyJoe 
Going strong !
Not a single problem with it in about 6 yrs
Daily use device

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a long time away from restaurants we were finally able to venture out for a meal! Munda Vida Umhlothi! Beach Salad to start and Wagu Burger for mains. Beach salad was awesome... Wagu Burger was meh.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Slick

Rob Fisher said:


> After a long time away from restaurants we were finally able to venture out for a meal! Munda Vida Umhlothi! Beach Salad to start and Wagu Burger for mains. Beach salad was awesome... Wagu Burger was meh.
> View attachment 235347
> View attachment 235348



Best way to have Wagyu burgers are at home,I've bought on 2 occasions from outside and they were disappointing,we sell Wagyu patties so when I make at home it is so much better,all you need is fresh buns, garnish (lettuce,gherkins,jalapenos etc),braai the pattie on a hot flame for 2 minutes each side and make up your burger,no sauce needed as you want to taste the Wagyu,not the sauces,and at R50/pattie you can enjoy it much more then you would in a restaurant or takeaway

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

First outing for the Stratum Infinity V8D Individual! Zucchini fries and a Peri Peri Chicken from Lupa! Great company and great food! @BigGuy also had a Peri Peri Chicken and we nailed them except for the drum sticks which were left behind!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

After our second jab vaccine, we decided to stop for lunch at Stretta on our way home! Delicious Weiss Beer and Tasty Pepper encrusted Fillet!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dawn Patrol Wines tasting at Ray's Kitchen, Emberton! Syrah for the win! And the food was excellent as always!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Ryan69

Not sure if it's the beer or the mod that's catching my eye

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

45 on Eat Ballito! Erdinger Weiss Beer to calm the nerves, Jalapeno poppers and ribs for starters, Fillet steak for mains and then white chocolate balls and Lemon Malva for pudding!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite restaurant by far! 3603's food absolutely bursts with flavour every time! Started with Mushrooms on toast (hold the eggs) but add Halloumi! Main course was Fillet Salad! And to end off the Queen of Sheba cake! They don't have a liquor license yet so we popped over the road for a quart of Black label which was all they had!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back to my favourite restaurant for breakfast after voting!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Yesterdays kids cricket. So nice for the kids to be out and playing sport again.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beer and Pizza night! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

@3603 for the win! Always awesome food! And to finish off with their Choc Orange milkshake is just sublime! Fillet Saamie, Fench Fries with delicious dipping sauce!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Some beach time which is perfect for the soul

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a very very long time since I had a Wimpy! Still love a Double Bacon Cheese Burger and chips and a Coke Zero because I'm on diet!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum V10 went with to Butcher Block. I'm always surprised that the restaurant is always pretty empty because the fillet is always top-notch! And the marrow bones are awesome! And we took a kitty bag for Baby Choo because she loves fillet!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

A great JOL for a mate's 40th!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mothers Day lunch at 3603!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

We went to go see a unit at Prince's Grant up the North Coast and stopped in at the clubhouse for a bite to eat! Best value for money Chicken Bunny ever! R65, What a steal!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

3603 for Brunch! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Took a drive to Richardsbay for work yesterday, had lunch at the Dros. Drive back to DBN was hectic with the rain, can't move my arms this morning. Thanks Honda engineers for Vehicle Stability Assist, with the amount of water and mudslides across the freeway it came in super handy. Will never get a car without it again!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Took the bb for a walk in the park today. Kid and dog insisted on tagging along…

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Caspardina's maiden voyage out! Excellent Fillet Steak and chips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another outstanding meal at The Black Rabbit! The Caspardina on the Black Rose Stealth went with!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast at 3603!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Lovely Souvlakia Sunday at the Greek Taverna

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Park time!!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 with Dvarw DL on today's 6km walk around the suburb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Delicious breakfast at 3603 with friends!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Outstanding meal at The Black Rabbit in Hillcrest!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite breakfast haunt! 3603 has the best breakfasts ever! Damn delicious!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quick Din Dins at 3603! Fillet Steak for each of us and a Devil's Peak to wash it down! Yum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dinner at Ray's Kitchen, Emberton

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stroll on the rocks in Winkelspruit...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------

